# [Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A



## tupolev

Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.

Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.

Saludos

*Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*





Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores de regulacion son desconocidos, que usaste para reemplazarles. me imagino que debe disipar mucho calor, que nos recomiendas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Y si un poco  va a calentar, con minimo voltaje y plena corriente son como 200 W de 
disipacion, unos huevos fritos sobre los disipadores quedaran barbaros.

La fuente esta bien, la alta disipacion es el precio al gran rango de tension de salida.

Los transistores se podrian reemplazar por 2N3055 (3)

Sugerencia:
Si al transformador se conecta distinto se puede implementar una fuente de 2 rangos Por ejemplo 0 a 25 y 25 a 50, con esto la disipacion se puede mantener a un valor mucho menor


----------



## LOBO_2020

Hola, gracias por el esquema de la fuente.
Tengo el circuito armado pero con  2n3055 y 4 Tr 2n2905 que tiene un hfe parecido, lo complicado es que no logro voltaje a la salida, me aparecen 0,3 v. 
Sin embargo al desconectar la R de 10k que va entre colector y base de los dos primeros transistores si tengo voltaje pero no me varia al mover los potenciometros.
Me puedes dar una mano con este problema
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Desconecta el BC327 (El que esta conectado al zener de 13V) para determinar si la falta de tension proviene del circuito de proteccion o de otro lado


----------



## LOBO_2020

Gracias por la ayuda
Ahora corregì un prob en el divisor del 723 y está funcionando , puedo regular el voltaje de salida sin prob. Si pongo la R que te mencionè se vá a cero igual.
Te refieres al Tr que tiene la base al 1N4148 ?

Gracias


----------



## ciri

Muy buena fuente. pero el costo en $$$ (Argentinos) en cuando estaria?.

Por lo que se. un transformador de 3A y -30 +30, esta como $150.

Si consiguen algo diferente. avisen!.


----------



## Fogonazo

NO deliren, si quieren amperios hay que pagarlos, quieren abaratar, en vez de 5A haganla de 3A se ahorran $$ en el transformador y 1 transistor de poder.
Esa fuente yo la use y funciona muy bien, se consigue mejor estabilidad que con cualquier integrado regulador

Para: LOBO_2020 si, es ese transistor


----------



## ciri

Tengo una laguna existencial que no puedo recordar!.

Como hago para calcular el transformador que necesitaría para una fuente? Estaría bueno un pequeño calculo genérico. pero, para el caso yo lo pienso hacer con una salida de 25v.

No me refiero a los amperes, sino a la relación de transformadorrmación!. porque si compro un transformador de 220 AC / 25DC, voy a tener mas tensión de salida. es así?


----------



## Fogonazo

Supongamos que quieres una fuente de 25 VCC
Le sumas la caida del regulador, por ejemplo 3VCC
Le sumas un par de volts por la caida del transformador a plena cara.
Le sumas la caida en los diodos
Tenemos un total de 31 VCC

De ahy calculas el voltaje del transformador 31/1,41 = 22VCA si es para puente de 4 diodos


----------



## ciri

Gracias.


----------



## Nimer

Yo armé una fuente hace poco. 
Tiene un transformador de 30 o 35V, que rectificando con los 4 diodos y pasando por el regulador LM350 entrega como máximo 37.8VCC y es para 3 Amperes.

Es un circuito MUY SIMPLE

y se los dejo a continuación.
En un rato les digo los valores de los componentes, tengo que encontrarlos en la carpeta.

Puedo decirles que para filtrar la fuente era un capacitor de 4700uF
llevaba un LED para descargar el capacitor y mostrar como encendida la fuente, el cual va con una resistencia de 1k,
lleva una resistencia de 220ohms
un potenciómetro de 5K
el disipador correspondiente para el LM350,
y dos capacitores que no me los acuerdo :$


espero que les sirva.


----------



## Manonline

Miren. en frente de mi escuela un transformador 36+36 x 7A esta $80 argentinos. al rededor de 25 dolares o poco menos de 20 euros.

Muy linda la fuente. estoy buscando hacerme una fuente de laboratorio para mi taller y todavia no me decido. me recomiendan esta mas que la regulada con un regulador LM317? porque?

GRACIASS.
mano.


----------



## jona

hola
manonline:
te comento que esta fuente que esta publicada,supuestamente tiene proteccion contra cortocircuito y reset(led indicador), obiviamente varias la tension y algo que no muchas fuentes poseen que es poder limitar la corriente de salida, como una segunda proteccion.
es mas para un laboratorio que para un taller, es parecida a la fuente que tienen los 2 laboratorios de la Nª 28, tanto en 4 como 5,nada mas que esas tiene 1.5 ampere de salida.
en cuanto a la fuente con regulador lm 317t anda y perfecta, la arme y aun conservo en mi taller, y varios colegas la pusieron en practica sin problemas. 
no estaria mal agregarle tanto a la fuente esta, como a la de los reguladores en paralelo 7805 y 7812,puesto que en muchos t.v-audio-video(reparaciones de un tipico taller)muchos casos se necesita aplicarle estas tensiones para probar miuros-junglas-sintonizadores, y demas,.aunque tambien sirve para proyectos de laboratorio digitales.
otra cosa, los transformadores que venden al frente, musikman. son dentro de todo buenos, BESTSOUND,si no me equivoco, y dentro de todo baratos.
saludos para aquellos lados que no ando hace rato,N·28.

saludos y suerte


----------



## Nimer

No sé si tiene protección contra cortocircuito.
Pero yo la cortocircuité varias veces y nunca le pasó nada.
Obviamente por poco tiempo, algunos segundos.
En mi colegio todas las fuentes usan ese regulador, y los pibes de primer y segundo año, ponen en corto la fuente varias veces al dia y que yo sepa no los queman, sino no tendrian para seguir laburando.


----------



## Manonline

El transformador ese qe compre lo compre en Musikman y es de industria nacional. el local queda en Buenos Aires, Capital Federal. la direccion no la se exacta pero queda sobre Blanco Encalada entre Cuba y Vuelta de Obligado. a una cuadra y media de Cabildo. (Blanco Encalada es la cuadra que le sigue a Monroe, para el lado de Juramento). les aviso qe el local ese es MUY caro. pero tiene cosas baratas como esos transformadores xq en el colegio de en frente (al qe voy yo ) hacen en 4º como proyecto anual en taller, un amplificador de potencia de 130W RMS x canal y la fuente utiliza ese transformador, entonces mandan a hacer millones x año jajaja. y les sale barato.

SUERTE,
mano.

otro dia armo esta fuente.


----------



## Manonline

Blanco Encalada 2274
El telefono es: 4780-0073


----------



## jona

hola
el local queda como dijo manonline, pero la direccion es Blanco Encalada 2274.

los transformadores y algunos gabinetes lo tienen barato,igual que algunas placas, como el famoso audiorritmico-secuenciador-amplificador de 130w. y de mas cosillas.
despues a media cuadra tenes el otro comercio Electrocuba, buena gente y la vidriera solia ser mi parada durante un par de años.vende componentes a precio un poco mas barato que  el otro.
y luego NO RECOMENDABLE, Bouzas si no me equivoco a un par de cuadras de alli, pero de el otro lado de cabildo, he tenido un par de encontronazos con esos, despues de cambiar a los empleados y paso a atender el hijo de el dueño, con una carita de pocos amigos.pero nos vengamos con unos amigos. pero eso es otra historia personal de la barra de amigos, ahora en un barcito.


PD:si vas, saludos de mi parte para jorge. de Alvarez(elmelli).
saludos.


----------



## necpool

hola gente tengo una pregunta, tengo un transformador que recticado me entrega 55V x 10A la pregunta es, so lo podria conectar a esta fuente que modificaciones, le puedo agregar otro 3055 para subir un poco mas el amperaje, si saben de alguna buena fuente regulada de 50V de por lo menos 8A avisen.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Mas que 1 yo agregaria 2 2N3055 y reemplazaria el BD242 por un TIP141


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo Fogonazo, deseo utilizar 12 amperios, porque normalmente el lineal me consume 9 Amperes, y le doy un margen para evitar calentamiento y como el equipo trabaja 24 horas, como una medida de precaucion, gracias  por tu respuesta, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## Fogonazo

OK.

Preguntas varias:
Que estabilidad posee la tension de alimentacion en el lugar donde ira la fuente ?
Exite un estabilizador de tension de donde tomar la alimentacion del transformador ?

Las reformas que yo haria son las siguientes:
1) Transformador 42VCA 12A (Hierro silicio grano orientado)
2) En lugar de C1, 4 * 4700 uF 63V
3) Puente rectificador de 25A 250V con disipador
4) La resistencia "Shunt" serian 4 de 0,1Ohm 5W
5) Los transistores Q: 6 * 2N3055 sobre 3 disipadores
6) El BD242A lo reemplazaria por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador
7) Agregaria un dispositivo de proteccion por sobre-tension a la salida de la fuente (Tiristor y zenner)


----------



## anthony123

Una pregunta rapida! ¿Para que se usa e tirisistor?


----------



## Fogonazo

En transmisores de RF, (De potencia) es muy importante la tension de alimentacion, 1/2 V de menos y el lineal no rinde lo que debe, 1/2 V de mas y se queman (Trabajan al limite) el  tiristor se emplea para cortocircuitar la fuente de alimentacion ante un desperfecto, siempre sera mucho mas economico reemplazar un fusible o un tiristor, o unos transistores de la fuente que uno de los de potencia del lineal.


----------



## moises calderon

Gracias amigo fogonazo, tomare en cuenta tus recomendaciones, pero  el TIP 141, no es darlington,tienes algun circuito de proteccion que te haya funcionado y que me puedas hacer llegar el circuito?, gracias de antemano, saludos
moises calderon


----------



## Fogonazo

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/TIP140-D.PDF


La fuente posee proteccion por sobrecorriente mediante shunt, o necesitas una proteccion para el Lineal ?


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo Fogonazo, construire la fuente que estamos tratando en el foro, naturalmente cambiando los transistores de potencia, y elementos asociados,para obtener mayor capacidad de corriente, lo que desearia, es el circuito de proteccion de sobrecorriente (tiristor y zener) y si tenes algun circuito de proteccion de SWR, temperatura,etc, que me puedas hacer llegar, estare muy agradecido

Amigo Fogonazo, perdon me equivoque, estaba confundido con respecto, al TIP 141, mis disculpas del caso, un abrazo , saludos
moises calderon


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es el tipo de proteccion habitual en fuentes para equipos de RF, deberas buscar un tiristor de unos 25A o mas.

En estado normal la compuerta del SCR esta puesta a potencial de GND (El SCR no conduce)
ante un aumento de tension por sobre 51V (Tension del zenner) la compuerta del SCR se energiza, y el SCR conduce, cortocircuitando la fuente hasta que se quema el fusible.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon

Gracias amigo, lo aplicare, y por los pocos componentes, no necesita impreso, atentamente
moises calderon


----------



## Manonline

Buenas gente.... yo estoy con muchas ganas de armarme una fuente y queria saber cual me recomiendan.

Por el grado de complejidad superior, la fuente propuesta en este post me parece mas confiable. Pero ustedes que dicen? es asi? o me armo la fuente con LM317?

gracias!
mano.


----------



## electroaficionado

Segun investigue yo, las fuentes con LM317 en paralelo son MUY confiables, ya que tienen protección incorporada.
La fuente  de este post está muy bien diseñada segun se comentó y está también muy probada.
Creo que la cuestión pasa en primera instancia por el tema monetario. Por $100 te podés armar una fuente en base a lineales como la que me arme yo... (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-multiple-regulada-13154/) Esta fuente según había investigado es más cara. Además si uno arma algo así le dan más ganas de agregarle "chiches" y se encarece aún más. 
También tiene otras especificaciones en cuanto a intensidad máxima y corriente.
Habría que ver que uso le vas a dar. Anthony se hizo una con 4 LM317 y le saca bastante corriente. 
Yo me hice esa para ahcer circuitos de pruebas y esas cosas, no para sacarle mucha corriente. Si alguna vez tengo tiempo y dinero quizás me arme una más grande con control de corriente y/o una simétrica.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, cuando estaba estudiando un trabajo practico de taller era armar este tipo de fuente con el LM317 ,pero yo necesitaba mas corriente, asi que en lugar de poner LM317 en paralelo la arme con un LM338 , el circuito es el mismo pero este integrado se banca 5 A . 

 saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> hola, cuando estaba estudiando un trabajo practico de taller era armar este tipo de fuente con el LM317 ,pero yo necesitaba mas corriente, asi que en lugar de poner LM317 en paralelo la arme con un LM338 , el circuito es el mismo pero este integrado se banca 5 A .
> 
> saludos



Segun habia escuchado yo, ese integrado tiene mas tendencia a quemarse en caso de corto, o es que ese integrado viene más falsificado por ser más caro.
Yo nunca lo probe asi que hablo de lo que escuché no mas.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago

che en el datasheet del lm 337 hay un proyecto de fuente simetrica regulable 
ahora voy a poner mas lms en paralelo ¿que mas tengo que agregar ademas de unos diodos para proteccion?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ...hora voy a poner mas lms en paralelo ¿que mas tengo que agregar ademas de unos diodos para proteccion?
> saludos



Combiene que agregues una resistencia de 0,47 4W en serie con cada LM par que se equilibre cualquier diferencia entre estos.
En algun lugar (Dentro del foro) esta el esquema con diodos y resistencias.

Saludos


----------



## JV

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En algun lugar (Dentro del foro) esta el esquema con diodos y resistencias.



Te referis al articulo de mario?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm



Saludos..


----------



## santiago

ok gracias
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

JV dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En algun lugar (Dentro del foro) esta el esquema con diodos y resistencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te referis al articulo de mario?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos..
Hacer clic para expandir...



Exacto !, gracias JV

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS ELLIOT

Bueno perdonen si sueno algo extraño puesto que soy nuevo en el foro, la verdad es que a mi me pidieron un transformador similar al tuyo pero con las siguientes especificaciones:

1.- Queda prohibido el uso de cualquier *circuito integrado *(ya sea de cualquier tipo), solo se puede usar resistencia, condensadores, etc.... Digamos que solo se puede usar cosas basicas.   

2.- La conversion debe ser de 220 voltios de corriente alterna a una variacion de tension que va entre 0 y 30 voltios de corriente continua, con un maximo de 2 amperios de corriente.

3.- Debe incluir un sistema de seguridad que pueda bloquear el circuito cuando ambos polos de la salido se junten, en otras palabras un sistema que apaga todo el circuito cuando los polos de la salida se unan.    

Ademas me parece interesante tu circuito estoy que lo estudio y trato de entenderlo en su totalidad, espero que puedas ayudarme con mi problema ...  

La verdad es que no se por donde empezar, porque cada vez que lo pienso me veo envuelto en ciertos problemas o complicaciones, por lo cual, debo de volver a empezar y el tiempo de entrega se me acorta. Agradeceria cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar....


----------



## Fogonazo

CARLOS ELLIOT dijo:
			
		

> Bueno perdonen si sueno algo extraño puesto que soy nuevo en el foro, la verdad es que a mi me pidieron un transformador similar al tuyo pero con las siguientes especificaciones:
> 
> 1.- Queda prohibido el uso de cualquier *circuito integrado *(ya sea de cualquier tipo), solo se puede usar resistencia, condensadores, etc.... Digamos que solo se puede usar cosas basicas.
> 
> 2.- La conversion debe ser de 220 voltios de corriente alterna a una variacion de tension que va entre 0 y 30 voltios de corriente continua, con un maximo de 2 amperios de corriente.
> 
> 3.- Debe incluir un sistema de seguridad que pueda bloquear el circuito cuando ambos polos de la salido se junten, en otras palabras un sistema que apaga todo el circuito cuando los polos de la salida se unan.
> 
> Ademas me parece interesante tu circuito estoy que lo estudio y trato de entenderlo en su totalidad, espero que puedas ayudarme con mi problema ...
> 
> La verdad es que no se por donde empezar, porque cada vez que lo pienso me veo envuelto en ciertos problemas o complicaciones, por lo cual, debo de volver a empezar y el tiempo de entrega se me acorta. Agradeceria cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar....




Aqui tienes algo como para empezar, todas con componentes discretos (Sin integrados), tendras que adaptarlas a tu necesidad de corriente y tension, pero no es dificil. 

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente2.htm 
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news13/nota02.htm 
http://www.doschivos.com/trabajos/tecnologia/763.htm 
http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/fuenteregulada.htm


----------



## Manonline

despues del mensaje de LINCEjd, me fije de nuevo, y vi qe el transformador tiene que ser de 36v. Para la maxima tension de salida, el transformador qeda MUY justito... y a plena carga me imagino qe el rizado es muy importante... como todo laboratorio, las condiciones se deben acercar a lo ideal, y nadie quiere una fuente qe caiga en tesion.

La solucion que plantea nuestro amigo LINCEjd de poner un transformador de 42v, es viable? No cambiara la tension de salida maxima sin carga? Segun estuve leyendo en el informe de esta fuente, para obtener una tension de 30v hay qe poner un transformador de 24v, y para 50v de salida, hay qe poner uno de 36v. No recuerdo haber leido otro cambio.

gracias,
mano.


----------



## Jose_Aedo

con estos cambios manifestados a realizar en el esquema 
2) En lugar de C1, 4 * 4700 uF 63V 
3) Puente rectificador de 25A 250V con disipador 
4) La resistencia "Shunt" serian 4 de 0,1Ohm 5W 
5) Los transistores Q: 6 * 2N3055 sobre 3 disipadores 
6) El BD242A lo reemplazaria por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador 

que corriente puede haber en la salida (maxima) y cual es la resistencia shunt la de 0.25 ohmios o la de 0.22 ohmios?


----------



## Manonline

claro, eso seguro, pero cada uno de esos capacitores cuestan fortuna y ademas estamos hablando de una fuente regulable y regulada independientemente de la carga... parece que voy a terminar haciendo la fuente con un LM317 pero no se como hacer el control de corriente y de proteccion contra corto circuitos sin limite de tiempo.


----------



## electroaficionado

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Cambiar el transformador conlleva al cambio de tension de salida maxima? Quiero 50V MAXIMO y con 3 Amperes me alcanza.. per todavia no me decido a hacerla porque tengo miedo de qe tenga mucho ripple... qe dicen ustedes?
> 
> gracias,
> mano.



Yo no le temeria tanto al ripple como a la disipasion de calor... Cuando estes en voltajes bajos no podras sacar buenas corrientes.

Yo la partiría en dos rangos, uno de alta y otro de baja, pero cada loco con su fuente... =oP

Saludos


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Perdon por mi ignorancia, estoy intentando armar esta fuente, pero desconozco ese componente.

Alguien puede indicarme que es...

Solo pone "P"


Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> ...estoy intentando armar esta fuente, pero desconozco ese componente....Solo pone "P"....



P = Puente 
Trozo de alambre o resto de alambre de alguna resistencia de las que usas


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola Fogonazo 

Yo también pensaba que podía ser un puente, pero en la foto de la placa ya montada se ve como una especie de resistencia, y eso es lo que me hace dudar.

Según el esquema solo lleva 3 resistencias en esa parte del circuito por lo que no entiendo que pueda ser.

Parece que lleva una franja amarilla....

Podría ser algún tipo de fusible ?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> ....Yo también pensaba que podía ser un puente, pero en la foto de la placa ya montada se ve como una especie de resistencia, y eso es lo que me hace dudar...



Sigue las conexiones del impreso comparando con el circuito.
En ese lugar lo único que puede ir es un puente.


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola Fogonazo.

Muchas gracias por confirmarmelo.

Un saludo.


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Podéis indicarme como se conectan los dos 2N3055 ?, con mis conocimientos me es imposible realizar la conexión.

Pienso que irían mas o menos como he puesto en la foto, pero no estoy seguro.

Donde tengo mas dudas es como conectar los colectores de los transistores si van aislados de los  disipadores..........

Un Saludo



http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=375&i=pcbcomponentes153mq5.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> ....Podéis indicarme como se conectan los dos 2N3055 ?, con mis conocimientos me es imposible realizar la conexión.
> 
> Pienso que irían mas o menos como he puesto en la foto, pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> Donde tengo mas dudas es como conectar los colectores de los transistores si van aislados de los  disipadores..........




Mira en el esquema de la pag.: 1 del post, los colectores se unen y van (Eléctricamente) a unas resistencias de 0,25 Ohmios y 3W que están entre estos y el capacitor principal de filtro.

Tu punto verde va a los colectores, pero seria bueno que mires y sigas el circuito impreso para familiarizarte con el recorrido

Detalle:
En el esquema figuran 2 resistencias de 0,25 Ohmios de 3 W de disipación en paralelo, pero en la placa solo entra 1, la otra va superpuesta (Montada) a esta, por eso tiene 4 agujeros el alojamiento.
Recuerda dejar entre placa y resistencias de potencia unos 6 mm de separación para mejor disipación y no quemar la placa de pertinax con el calor de las resistencias.


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Ok, Entonces para unir los colectores y llevarlos al punto verde, me sobraria con no aislarlos del disipador con la mica y utilizar las roscas de los tornillos como terminales, siempre vigilando que no haya contacto entre las bases, emisor, colector ?


Un saludo.


----------



## pegas0

Saludos amigos de la comunidad, yo tambien soy un estudiante de ing electronica, y me es indispensable fabricar una fuente de esta categoria. Esta fuente de este post me parecio la mas apropiada pero como no me arriesgo a lo que venga decidi simularlo en multisim 10 (espero que lo conoscan) como resultado es que no puedo variar la salida de voltaje mas parece que si funciona el sistema anticorto (cuando arranca empieza  en corto) y simpre me manda 40v (utiliso un transformadorr de 30VAC y 3A secundario) aqui les mando el diseño del circuto que simule y haber si alguien corrige o me ayuda para hacerlo funcionar, tambien les mando el archivo de multisim por si alguien quiere probarlo para que tenga mas referencias, gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> ......Ok, Entonces para unir los colectores y llevarlos al punto verde, me sobraria con no aislarlos del disipador con la mica y utilizar las roscas de los tornillos como terminales, siempre vigilando que no haya contacto entre las bases, emisor, colector ?....



Si *NO* aislas los colectores del disipador, este (disipador) te quedara a la tensión del capacitor de filtro, deverias aislar todo el disipador de la caja donde armas la fuente caso contrario puede ocurrir un !! PUF ¡¡


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Ya he terminado de armar la fuente y tal como esperaba, no he conseguido hacerla andar a la primera,

Nada mas encenderla se me enciende el diodo como si estuviera en corto, y no me da ningún voltaje, antes de montarla comprobé todas las pistas por si hubiera algún contacto o alguna pista unida pero estaba todo correcto.

Los componentes polarizados los he montado correctamente, y a simple vista no se ve nada quemado ni estropeado.

También he cambiado el BD242A ya que en su colector no hay Tensión, tampoco tengo en los emisores y bases de los 2N3055, donde solo tengo tensión es en el colector de los 2N3055, unos 30 Voltios.

El resultado después de cambiarlo a sido el mismo, sigo sin tensión en el colector para poder alimentar las bases de los 2N3055.

El transformador que estoy usando es de 24 Voltios 3 Amperios pero no he podido medir los amperios que suministra.

Que debería hacer para encontrar el fallo     

Por donde y como empiezo a revisar la fuente     

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, pero estoy resuelto a hacerla andar, aunque sea poniéndole ruedas...    

Gracias y Un saludo.


----------



## Manonline

por lo que veo no soldaste el pulsador para sacar el reset...

fijate si puenteando con un alambrecio sus terminales se sale del corto...


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Ya lo he probado, pero no funciona, he instalado un pequeño pulsador pero no hace nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Ya he terminado de armar la fuente y tal como esperaba, no he conseguido hacerla andar a la primera,



Creo que tu problema es que has hecho el circuito impreso al revés. Fíjate que tus fotos se ven como en un espejo respecto de las demás fotos. 
En componentes como resistencias y condensadores, no tendría importancia. No es así con el integrado o los transistores.


Saludos.


----------



## MasCalambres

En teoria no debe influir ya que solo he cambiado su posición de izquierda a derecha, fíjate en las fotos y veras como no he variado nada creo.


El integrado esta en su posición, lo único que mirando al contrario del diseño original, lo único que tuve que hacer fue girarlo 180º

Yo creo que es el integrado que no funciona bien, de todas maneras esta tarde lo repasare con su datasheet a ver que tal se me da, y cambiare los transistores porque en los condensadores de 100 y 3.3 Microfaradios no tengo tensión.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline

MasCalambres deberias sacar el integrado de su zocalo y soldarlo como si fuera un componente SMD del lado del cobre... esa es la UNICA forma en que te qede bien puesto el integrado... por otro lado los potenciomentros sino me equivoco, tambien van a funcional al reves... es una lastima porque te quedo una placa muy prolija...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## umjams

Pero sólo es de 0 - 30V y 2mA - 3A 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/003/index.html

Y otra de 0 - 30 V pero de  0 - 10 Amps:

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/ps3010/3010diag.gif

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/ps3010/ps3010a.html


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

Ya tengo por fin montada la fuente y funcionando, da un voltaje final de 0 a 34 Voltios , el protector  contra cortos también funciona bien, al juntar los dos cables se enciende el led y corta el voltaje.

Pero me he dado cuenta de un fallo, y es que no me da corriente.

Le he cambiado los cuatro BC327, el BD242, y el LM723 y no hay manera sigue igual...

Donde puede estar el fallo...        

Los únicos que no he cambiado han sido los dos 2N3055, deberia de cambiarlos...        

GRacias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Mapcec

Esta sería una buena opción:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


----------



## MasCalambres

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Ya tengo por fin montada la fuente y funcionando, da un voltaje final de 0 a 34 Voltios , el protector  contra cortos también funciona bien, al juntar los dos cables se enciende el led y corta el voltaje.
> 
> Pero me he dado cuenta de un fallo, y es que no me da corriente.
> 
> Le he cambiado los cuatro BC327, el BD242, y el LM723 y no hay manera sigue igual...
> 
> Donde puede estar el fallo...
> 
> Los únicos que no he cambiado han sido los dos 2N3055, deberia de cambiarlos...
> 
> GRacias por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> http://imageshack.us



Después de pegarle varias vueltas a la cosa, montarla y desmontarla, cambiar transistores y demas, he llegado a la conclusion de que si no pasa la corriente es porque no quiere, o porque me tiene mania.

La cosa es que si la cortocircuito y aprieto el boton si me da corriente, pero tengo que haber provocado antes un cortacircuito.

Por otra parte la que arme al principio, que estaba invertida, he probado a soldar los componentes, correctamente como me recomendó Traviato y el resultado es el mismo que con la otra fuente, hay voltaje regulable pero sin corriente.

Creo que elegí una fuente algo complicada para un novato como yo, ya que mis conocimientos me impiden el poder saber que le ocurre, por otra parte, me ha permitido cojer un poco de practica con el soldador.

De momento voy a aplazar la construcción de esta fuente, asta que tenga algo mas de conocimientos, y me voy ha hacer una fuente JONA, (con LM317T en paralelo) que es mas sencilla, a ver que tal se me da.

Un saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo arme una fuente basada en los consejos de mucha gente del foro, datasheets y demas información que pude encontrar. Esta construida en base a esos integrados.
El diseño es tan sencillo que dudo mucho que llegues a tener problemas, me parece recomendable para principiantes.
Por si te llega a interesar te facilito la direccion de donde postie el resultado.
Estan los esquematicos y placas, si te interesa analizarles.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-multiple-regulada-13154/

Saludos y suerte


----------



## MasCalambres

Hola 

En teoría si, el tema ya lo toco Fogonazo aqui.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

Te recomiendo que te leas todo el post para saber las cuestiones asociadas a la fuente , y si puedes, cuando la termines nos indiques que tal te ha ido y como te ha funcionado.

Un saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado

Os recuerdo que si usais transistores para amplificar la corriente del integrado regulador, perdereis los beneficios de las protecciones contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas que estos traen incluidas.

En resumen, podeis hacerlo, pero ante un corto, volaran los transistores, y se os hara percha la fuente. Bien estaria colocar una proteccion contra cortos adicional.

Me trabe en castellano renacentista.

Saludos.


----------



## kagiva

Hola amigos. Después de leer todos los post de este hilo, decidí armar esta fuente (me refiero a la fuente que se propone por parte de Tupolev) y que al final parece que todos están hablando de su propia guerra. Por favor, abran otros hilos y comenten lo que les parezca, pero en este hilo se debe hacer mención a la fuente propuesta y a dar respuesta a los problemas que le surjan a los que decidan hacer su armado.

 A lo que iba, como decía armé el circuito y monté los componentes. El caso es que no
funciona mi montaje. Me explico.

 En la entrada aplico 30V continua (proceden de una fuente) y en la salida tengo los 30V no puedo regular nada y el LED permanece encendido.

 He medido la tensión en el ánodo del zener de 30V y marca 6V y eb el cátodo 8V en cualquier punto que tome la tensión me marca 30V y solamente marca 20V en el colector de T1 (considerando T1 el de control de intensidad) la resistencia de 6k8 (de las 4 la más cercana al T1) y a la patilla de la derecha de la resistencia de 10k que hay sobre la de 27k y el puente de hilo.

 Resumiendo, que (algo huele a podrido como diría Shakepeare) tiene alguien idea de lo que estoy haciendo mal para que me de este resultado.

  Podría ser, los transistores BC327, los cuales conecté justo al revés, cuando lo vi, desoldé uno por uno y los comprobé y volví a soldar en su sitio, esta vez el colector  en su sitio, el emisor en el suyo y la base en el centro.

 Gracias a los maestros en el tema, por cierto las soldaduras no son el problema, ni el PCB que está correcto.

 PD. Por cierto, la fuente que pretendo hacer tiene que entregar de 0 a 60 Voltios y 2 A. dispongo del transformador. con salida de 60V que es el que dispongo, ya se que esto representa sobre 80V en continua, pero es lo que hay.

   Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si retiras el integrado de su zócalo, sobre las patas del zener debes tener 30 y 0 V respecto a GND respectivamente. ¿ Los tienes ?


----------



## kagiva

Hola amigo Fogonazo, saludos a todos.

 Efectivamente esa es la tensión 30V entre cátodo y masa y 0V entre ánodo y masa.

 He cambiado el LM723, no me daba buen rollo y acerté, con el nuevo ya puedo regular la tensión de salida, sin embargo hay una cosa que me está llevando de cabeza, se trata del LED del protector que permanece todo el tiempo encendido, si bien es cierto que el circuito protector funciona el problema es que no se apaga en ningún momento. Adjunto una foto del pcb, cara de las soldaduras.

 Tienes idea del motivo por el que no se apaga. Espero que me des una solución, yo estoy pensando en usar una variación del circuito del LED, de modo que cuando no hay tensión en la salida, se encienda el LED, que es lo que viene a hacer en el original.

 Hay una cosa que no llego a entender, la tensión en los terminales de los transistores BC327, que conforman el protector, además del BC327 de control del LED, como digo la tensión es la de entrada o muy cercana a la misma, esto me hace pensar del modo de funcionamiento, ya que está en el umbral de tensión máxima. En fin, que no veo muy claro cómo se comporta, el caso es que funciona.

  Si alguien puede darme un poco de luz en el tema, me gusta saber cómo y por qué funcionan las cosas.

  Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Fogonazo

kagiva dijo:
			
		

> ......... Efectivamente esa es la tensión 30V entre cátodo y masa y 0V entre ánodo y masa.
> 
> He cambiado el LM723, no me daba buen rollo y acerté, con el nuevo ya puedo regular la tensión de salida......



Justamente por eso te recomendé retirarlo del zócalo, si la tensión sobre el zener no llegaba a los 30V era porque el integrado consumía por demás.



> ....sin embargo hay una cosa que me está llevando de cabeza, se trata del LED del protector que permanece todo el tiempo encendido, si bien es cierto que el circuito protector funciona el problema es que no se apaga en ningún momento. Adjunto una foto del pcb, cara de las soldaduras.



Fíjate de que el BC327 que enciende al led este sano y que los 1N4148 y el zener e 15V estén con la orientación correcta, sobre la base del BC327 deberías tener la tensión del rectificador (Menos 0,5V) respecto de GND



> ....Tienes idea del motivo por el que no se apaga......



Ya tienes como para empezar a mirar
De los 3 BC327, 2 trabajan de saturación a corte, sin zonas lineales, así que solo encontraras tensiones del tipo VCC -0,5 o VDD +0,5


P.D.: Te quedo muy buena la placa


----------



## kagiva

Hola de nuevo.  Ante todo, GRACIAS amigo Fogonazo.

 Creo que después de tus consejos y unos pocos cambios, todo funciona como es de esperar. Estoy seguro que el problema lo ha causado el dichoso *BC327 PNP* y su modo de trabajo tan "refinado". Por lo visto, cuando comprobé los terminales, los orienté equivocadamente y el resultado ha sido un evidente error de identificación entre colector y emisor, sin excusa que valga, pero todo tiene solución afortunadamente. El LED, una vez he cambiado la posición de colector por emisor y viceversa ya funciona de modo adecuado.

 El problema que me surge en estos momentos es que, el cliente me pide que la fuente permita un margen superior de *60V y 2A*. Por el momento sólo consigo los 50V previstos y los 2A requeridos. Es el momento de probar con el transformador que me entregó (creo que es excesivo, tiene un secundario de 60V alterna y 3A). Será cuestión de empezar a conectar el mencionado transformador y a ver que ocurre. 

Supongo que no tendré problemas de tensión excesiva por utilizar un puente rectificador, ya que al multiplicar por 1.4142, se eleva a 80V una vez filtrada. Ya te comentaré mis experiencias con esta dichosa fuente, es un compromiso que no puedo evitar.

 Gracias una vez más por tu desinteresada labor de ayuda, aunque no lo parece, es muy de agradecer que alguien como en tu caso, se tome un tiempo que podría emplear en su familia y sin embargo, de forma desinteresada, se preocupa de lo que los menos entendidos tratamos de emular construyendo equipos que en muchos casos funcionan bien, gracias a la inestimable ayuda de gente como tu, amigo.

 Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Con una entrada de 60 * 1,4142 tienes 84 V sobre el capacitor de entrada, cuidado con la tensión que soporta este.
Además, si la fuente entrega (Caso supuesto) 5 V v 2 A tienes una caída de tensión de 79 V con 2 A de consumo eso da una disipación de 160 W. Tu fuente será un calefactor gigante.
Yo te aconsejo que coloques 4 transistores de salida para mantener la disipación a unos 40 W por transistor (Mas saludable), además de una ventilación forzada (Cooler)


----------



## kagiva

Saludos a todos. Hola! Amigo Fogonazo.

Tienes toda la razón, el condensador de filtro es de 100V aunque yo lo quería de 125V por lo menos, pero no tenían, así que eso es lo que hay, espero que no se perfore. En cuanto al calor que disipará, es ciertamente elevado.

He pensado en recalcular las tensiones de cada diodo zener para que presente la misma corriente y su tensión ante los 84V en cada uno de ellos. Si crees que hay un modo mejor para hacer la adaptación.

Empiezo por recalcular las resistencias para reducir la tensión para el zener de 30V que me resultan de 2x8k2 lo que me da una corriente de paso muy cercana a 0'0106A, la que tiene el original. Lo mismo que en el zener de 15V que presenta una corriente de 0'005A, lo que consigo sobre los 84V, con una resistencia de 12k+15K.

En cuanto a la resistencia del zener de 13V, para los 84V, me está dando más problema y al final tendré que optar por dos una de 6k8 en serie con otra de 2k2, de modo que permitan una corriente de paso de 0'007A.

Como verás no es poco el trabajo que me tomo para encarar el reto. Espero que todo siga bien y si te parece me podrías echar una mano. 

He realizado los cálculos de la tensión de cada diodo zener y he realizado los cambios necesarios de los valores de las resistencias y naturalmente no es lo que esperaba, ya que los puntos de trabajo de los transistores que se encargan del control de límite de intensidad, no es el adecuado por variar las condiciones de tensión y supongo que éstos trabajan fuera del la zona de saturación. 

Por tanto, me veo obligado a buscar otra forma de conseguir poder trabajar con los 84V que me entrega el transformador. después de filtrar.

Fogonazo, si tiene alguna sugerencia, estoy abierto a abordarla. 

Una vez más, gracias por tu inestimable ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## tqm_har

Para Tupolev: El CI que parece como 723 que se menciona en la fuente es el MC1723. Si lo es, puede regular hasta 50 v, según su hoja de datos regula de 2 a 37v?. Estoy intentando usar un transformador de 5 amperes que le quite a un viejo modular tiene entre sus multiples salidas una 40 v ac que rectificados nos da 56.56 volts, crees que pueda usar ese transformador en esta fuente?


----------



## kagiva

Hola tqm_har.

 Hasta ahí si puedo responderte. El regulador de Motorola 723 que mencionas, efectivamente puede llegar a 37V como mucho, sin embargo, en el esquema que aparece al principio de este hilo (presentado por Tupolev), puedes observar que tiene la alimentación del CI separada de la tensión de entrada Vcc al regulador, mediante un divisor de tensión formado por las dos resistencias de 4k7 y el diodo zener de 30V, de modo que al 723, le llegue como mucho  los referidos 37V (en este caso 30V). Este es un modo de conexionado del 723H que se conoce como regulador flotante que, permite regular una tensión de alimentación superior, creo recordar que llega a los 100V, según las hojas de especificaciones.

Este CI, se encarga de regular la tensión entre los parámetros de 0 a 50V gracias a los elementos que se conectan a sus diferentes patillas, de modo que la salida de la patilla 11 ataca a la base del transistor BD242A y éste a su vez al transistor de potencia 2N3055. Estos transistores son los que se encargan de manejar los voltios que hay de exceso entre la Vcc y los de salida ajustada por el potenciómetro de 5k entre las patillas 4, 6 y masa.

 Creo que a grandes rasgos, esto es todo respecto de la pregunta que haces.

 Saludos


----------



## tqm_har

Gracias Kagiva.

Comentando que ya acabo de terminar la fuente, pero la monte en protoboard y me quedan algunas dudas que quisiera me ayudaran a resolverlas, de antemano gracias:

a) El transistor BD242 A no lo venden en mi ciudad, en la tienda de electrónica me ofrecieron un MJE29 del fabricante ST, me dicen que ese es su sustituto ¿es así o cuál me recomiendan usar?

b) Siempre que he montado circuitos en protoboard, he utilizado cable telefónico para las conexiones, es decir cable 18 awg, ¿existe algún inconveniente en usar este calibre ó cuál me recomiendan?

c) El potenciómetro que controla el amperaje es de 3K ¿podría sustituirlo por uno de 5K?

d) Las terminales de 723 que no se utilizan, ¿Se dejan desconectadas o se mandan a tierra?

e) ¿El capacitor 47nF podria sustituirlo por uno de mayor capacidad?


Saludos.


----------



## jona

tgm har:_
como te va...si te ofrecieron ese reemplazo es por que soporta la misma tension y/o corriente que el otro transistor o en su diferencia mas...no esta demas una vuelta por el datasheet para despejar dudas...

en cuanto al cable no vas a tener problema, a la hora de probar si regula los prometidos 0 a 50v, pero a la hora de saber si entrega los 5 ampere, quizas calienten un poco o nada, por lo menos para mi el protoboard siempre genera mas problemas que soluciones, debido a que los orificios si no llegan a fondo a ser contacto se complica todo, pensando en que conectastes mal algun componente o algunos de ellos esta defectuoso, es mejor ir a la placa y listo.
el potenciometro no creo que genere demasiada diferencias, quizas un poco menos de presicion a la hora de regular.
los terminales que no se usan del integrado no se usan, no van conectados a nada, puesto que si irian a masa los estarias usando.
el capacitor colocale el mismo, uno mas grande en cuanto a capacidad hablando de unos nanofaradios mas no generaran ningun problema...


----------



## tqm_har

Gracias Jona:

Ya probé el prototipo pero no con mucha suerte, omiti la resistencia de entrada de 470 ohms que va en serie con el capacitor de 47nF (ya los conseguí) y que van a la terminal 11 del C.I.  723 y me lo llevé. Afortunadamente sólo ese se dañó, pues esa terminal corresponde en el C.i (según la datasheet)a la entrada del colector de un transistor con polarización por retroalimentación en la base, ya probé todos lo demás componetes y funcionan bien. Habrá que sustituirlo y ser más cuidadoso para la siguiente vez (son mis primeros circuitos que monto, jiji). Saludos.


----------



## makly

Hola...tendo la siguientes dudas:

1- Aparecen 3 resistencias de 100K en el esquematico sin embargo en el PCB solo 2 de estas. La q estaria faltando segun el esquematico es la q sale de la pata 5 del CI. Le hago caso al esquematico o al diagrama de la PCB respecto a todos los componentes?

2- Adjunte la imagen de la PCB y marque con rojo las dudas, nose bien que es ese componente q sale con la letra "P" y los otros cuatros para conectar donde sale el LED como se conecta éste y los otros de q son?

Bueno por las dudas dispongo de un transformador de 24V/3A.

muchas gracias por su ayuda...!


----------



## Manonline

el "P" es un Puente de alambre.

Donde dice LED se conecta el Led (esta orientado verticalmente en la imagen). La letra "A" indica el Anodo del led.

Y las otras dos islas que estan un poco a la derecha (orientadas en forma horizontal), se conecta el pulsador que libera la fuente de la proteccion.


----------



## makly

gracias por la respuesta tan pronta! y con lo otro me puede ayudar alguien?

1- Aparecen 3 resistencias de 100K en el esquematico sin embargo en el PCB solo 2 de estas. La q estaria faltando segun el esquematico es la q sale de la pata 5 del CI. Le hago caso al esquematico o al diagrama de la PCB respecto a todos los componentes?


----------



## Carlos López

makly

Lo que pasa es que en el PCB, esta marcada como 10K pero esta sería de 100K


----------



## funkenderstadt

Esa fuente es de un kit de ado, la conozco , que os quede claro que como hagais un corto a 50 voltios , lo vais a sentir... Logre estropear dos tarjetas como esas... Mi consejo es que tomeis los secundarios del trasfo y los multipliqueis por raiz de dos, ADO te recomendaba su trasfo de 2 x 36 V , pero si multiplicais los 72 voltios del mismo por raiz de dos te sale algo mas de 100 voltios... Lo suyo es que useis uno de 2 x 18 voltios, asi os ira mejor... Quizas debais de recalcular algunas cosas con esto , como las resistencias de los zener... Los 2SD son sustituibles por 2N perfectamente, aunque lo suyo es que busqueis un Darlington de esas caracteristicas... Mucho mejor y menos "sufrido" para el 723... A ver si os sirven estas ayudas ...


----------



## jhbuteler

Buenasss... Les cuento que cnostrui la fuente de TUPOLEV Al principio me costo hacerla funcionar porque habia metido varios transistores al revesy el pcb lo hice mal, tenia 2 errores que luego encontre. Teoricamente ahora esta funcionando regula de 0 a 50 V perfectamente. y funciona la proteccion contra cortos tambien, pero no me queda claro como funciona la parte para regular la corriente. Osea PUEDO REGULAR CORRIENTE? o la idea es que solamente la limita en un valor MAXIMO? Yo Estuve intentando probar la parte de corriente pero sin ningun resultado, la corriente la da la carga que le ponga y nada mas y si altero el potenciometro de 3k aparentemente no pasa nada. Les Agradeceria una respuesta para aclararme los conceptos y asi poder terminar de montarla bien.


Muchas Gracias.      Hernán Rodríguez Buteler   UTN-Mendoza-Argentina


----------



## laprast

Hola muy buenas.
Tengo un pequeño problema con una fuente que estoy armando. A continuación os pongo el esquema que he hecho
(click en la imagen para aumentar)





Vereis. No se si en realidad falta algo o no. La cosa es que la fuente esta diseñada para dar 24v y 1,5A a partir de un transformador que da 24Vrms y 5A. He puesto un transistor BC547B de driver para los transistores gordos de potencia BDX33C. La fuente en principio esta sin limitador de corriente.
Los primeros instantes, la fuente se mantiene estable, entregando 1A tal y como tengo la carga (24Ω), pero después la fuente se desestabiliza y a la salida aparece una tension con un rizado alto. Lo que he detectado es que el primer BDX33C esta muy muy caliente; no obstante el segundo esta muy muy frio, vamos que el que esta suministrando realmente la corriente es el primer transistor.
¿Alguien me puede decir qué pasa?
Muchas gracias a todos. Espero vuestra ayuda.[/img]


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Pon una resistencia de emisor en cada transistor BDX33C, para hacer que por cada transistor circule la misma corriente aproximadamente, ya que no hay transistores exactamente iguales.
El valor de la resistencia se halla así.
¿El condensador de filtro es de 4.7 micro faradiios?, Si es así, es un condensador de capacidad muy pequeña, usa uno de 4700 micro faradios.

Re= Ve/ (ILmáx / 2)
Ve= 0.5V a 1V
ILmáx = la máxima corriente de salida o carga
Re= resistencia de emisor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## laprast

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Pon una resistencia de emisor en cada transistor BDX33C, para hacer que por cada transistor circule la misma corriente aproximadamente, ya que no hay transistores exactamente iguales.
> El valor de la resistencia se halla así.
> ¿El condensador de filtro es de 4.7 micro faradiios?, Si es así, es un condensador de capacidad muy pequeña, usa uno de 4700 micro faradios.
> 
> Re= Ve/ (ILmáx / 2)
> Ve= 0.5V a 1V
> ILmáx = la máxima corriente de salida o carga
> Re= resistencia de emisor.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola elaficionado. Gracias por responder.
El condensador de filtro es de 4,7 miliFaradios => 4700 microfaradios  

Encuanto a la resistencia de emisor, he visto en muchos circuitos dichas resistencias, pero las ignoré (desgraciado de mi jeje). Yo creia que podian tener la utilidad de eliminar tension de colector-emisor a los transistores y asi estos disipan menos potencia; pero veo que sirven para otra cosa . No obstante, destaco que existe una diferencia de temperatura muy alta y deduzco que uno de ellos este sin polarizar. He mirado las conexiones y estan bien. ¿Qué opinais?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si ya haz puesto las resistencias, tal vez, uno de los transistores no está bien, el transistor BC547 lo haz examinado, si puedes pon un BD139 en su lugar y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## laprast

Buenas. Le he puesto un disipador al BDX33C que se calentaba y de momento cuando le conecto una carga de 1,5 A la tensión se me baja 0.2V. Digamos que el LM723 no es muy preciso. De momento los resistores de emisor los he pedido y a ver cuando me los traen.
Saludos


----------



## kagiva

Hola! Saludos a todos.

 Amigo laprast, he leído tus post y veo que te dan una respuesta bastante aproximada a la solución del problema que te presenta tu montaje, es cierto que debes tener en cuenta la utilización de las referidas resistencias, conectadas a las salidas de los colectores de cada transistor de potencia, estas sirven para compensar los desequilibrios que se dan en los transistores debido al proceso de fabricación (motivo por el cual no se puede garantizar la exactitud en los portadores), bueno un rollo de la tecnología y sus limitaciones. 

 El caso es que se hacen necesarias, en caso de no usarlas se produce un aumento de temperatura en el transistor que en ese momento más conduce, a consecuencia de lo cual, se produce un aumento de corriente debido a los mencionados portadores, lo que causa una mayor corriente y un nuevo aumento de la temperatura, pudiendo alcanzar en un breve tiempo una temperatura superior a lo soportado por el dispositivo con la consecuente posibilidad de su destrucción.

 Este es el motivo por el que se aconseja el uso de las mencionadas resistencias de bajo valor, para que no influyan en la tensión de salida. 

 Otra cosa que yo contemplaría es el valor del condensador cerámico de compensación, me refiero a C3 en el esquema, prueba a poner uno de 100pf, esto debe mejorar la caída de salida que mencionas.

 Además, también intercalaría una resistencia entre las patillas Vref y +IN (pin5 y pin6) suele dar buenos resultados.

 Te adjunto el esquemático rectificado. Espero te funciones bien.


----------



## laprast

Buenas. 
Tengo que decir que este foro cada vez me gusta más; solo por la ayuda y el interés que muestra la gente. Muchas gracias a todos.

Amigo kagiva. 
Referente al valor de las resistencias de emisor, según los cálculos que me aconsejó elaficionado, me sale que deben ser de 1Ω:

Re= Ve/ (ILmáx / 2)
Ve= 0.5V a 1V
ILmáx = la máxima corriente de salida o carga
Re= resistencia de emisor. 

Re = 0,7 / (1,5 / 2) ≈ 1 Ω
PotRe = Re * ILmáx^2 >= 1,5Watt

¿Cómo me puede influir el poner 0,1Ω ó 1Ω en la salida?

Otra cosa. La intención que tengo en poner esos dos transistores en paralelo es para evitar colocar disipadores, es decir, que entre los dos disipen la potencia maxima de la fuente sin disipador:

Pmáx = Vce * ILmáx = [(24*√2 - 2*1) - 24] * 1,5 ≈ 8 * 1.5 ≈ 12 Watt

No sé si es posible con estos transistores. Igual hay que poner alguno más en paralelo.
Saludos.


----------



## kagiva

Hola! Saludos.

 Amigo laprast, desde el punto de vista de lo dices en tu primer post, (cito: "La cosa es que la fuente esta diseñada para dar 24v y 1,5A a partir de un transformador que da 24Vrms y 5A." ).

  En principio la tensión en los colectores de los transistores de potencia viene a ser de: 24 x 1.4142 = 39 Voltios, a lo que aplicando 1.5 A nos presenta 58 Watios que debe disipar el puente rectificador.

  En cuanto a los transistores mencionados en el caso de estar usando una tensión de 5 Voltios a la salida sobre la carga (no es tu caso), la potencia disipada sería 39 - 5 = 34 Voltios y si de igual modo el consumo fuera de 1,5 Amperios, nos presenta una potencia de 51 Watios a disipar en calor, por los transistores, lo que aconseja que le pongas un disipador bien dimensionado si no quieres tener problemas con ellos. En el major de los casos, cuando utilices los 24 Voltios a 1,5 Amperios, en los transistores se disipará la potencias de 39 - 24 = 15 Voltios que se convierten en calor x 1,5 = 22 Watios por lo tanto, es aconsejable el uso del disipador.

   En cuanto al valor de las resistencias descritas, puedes proceder del mismo modo. En un caso, tenemos  24 Voltios, 1 Ohm y por el otro lado la ley de Ohm; V = I x R. Si  aplicamos 1,5 a la resistencia de 1, la caída de tensión es de 1,5 Voltios y si lo hacemos sobre los 0,1 es de 0,15 Voltios, por tanto, tu mismo.


   De todas formas tu decides que y como hacer tu montaje.

 Saludos.


----------



## laprast

Sí, estoy viendo que voy a tener que necesitar obligatoriamente un disipador, ya que los transistores, no pueden evacuar todo ese calor "a pelo".
En fin. A realizar cálculos   .
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado

kagiva dijo:
			
		

> En principio la tensión en los colectores de los transistores de potencia viene a ser de: 24 x 1.4142 = 39 Voltios, a lo que aplicando 1.5 A nos presenta 58 Watios que debe disipar el puente rectificador.
> .



Perdon pero honestamente no entiendo eso.

Saludos.


----------



## kagiva

Saludos a todos. 

  Amigo *electroaficionado*, no se si me he explicado mal, veamos. Según datos del amigo *laprast*, partimos de una tensión en el secundario de 24 Voltios, si la rectificamos a doble onda y la filtramos... recuerdame, la tensión resultante a extremos del condensador de filtro viene expresada por la tensión nominal multiplicada por la raiz cuadrada de dos (esto puesto en forma de ecuación) viene a ser:

* Vs = Vin x √2* ;  *Vs = Vin x 1,4142* 

	     que sustituyendo;   24 x 1,4142 = *33,94 Voltios *

 Si esto es correcto, podemos seguir, suponiendo una carga que consuma los 1,5 Amerios que cita el enunciado, nos está exigiendo al puente regulador y a los transistores una disipación de cerda de los 51 Watios, esto considerando que, no existen pérdidas en ninguno de los componentes implicados además, considerando que las cápsulas están debidamente refrigeradas para minimizar las pérdidas por calor que, ello implica.

   Bueno, esto es demasiado académico y por tanto, pido disculpas por esta forma de tratar el tema.

  En cierto modo amigo *electroaficionado* tienes razón, no son 58 Watios como apunté y de veras que sólo lo hice por aproximación.

  Espero haber aclarado el tema.

  Gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado

Lo que no entiendo es porque se los achacas al puente rectificador, cuando la caida de tension en el mismo no son los 34 Volts.

Ademas, si entendi bien que la fuente es fija, a 24V, La disipasion en el conjunto de transistores es (a groso modo sin tomar caidas en otros lados) (34-24)V*1.5A= 15W.

Por eso me parecio todo muy raro.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago

tengo una duda existencial que deforma mi existencia

quiero simetrismo en la fuente

quiero armar la de tupolev

si armo 2 iguales a la original, uno +- de  las fuentes podria usarla de simetrica?

mi transformador es de 28+28 X unos orgullosos 4A

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santiago dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda existencial que deforma mi existencia
> 
> quiero simetrismo en la fuente
> 
> quiero armar la de tupolev
> 
> si armo 2 iguales a la original, uno +- de las fuentes podria usarla de simetrica?
> 
> mi transformador es de 28+28 X unos orgullosos 4A
> 
> saludos


Si puedes,de echo es lo que estoy haciendo, 2 fuentes positivas que se pueden conectar en serie o paralelo, NO estoy empleando el esquema de este link, pero te puede dar una idea

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=20147


----------



## santiago

gracias fogo muy atento, mi duda era si se podira con un mismo transformador pero parece que si

ah mi transformador dice 28+28 4A
es de 4A por rama o de 2 A por rama, el bobinado esta hecho con el mismo a almbre hacique calculo que deve ser de 4A por rama

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si los bobinados son independientes puedes sumar, restar o poner en paralelo las tensiones, siempre y cuando sean *INDEPENDIENTES*


----------



## santiago

en teoria deveria poder usarlo , su salida es  28-GND-28    

tip 35c se podrian usar? igual pregunto por preguntar por que me voy a fijar en el data

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santiago dijo:
			
		

> en teoria deberia poder usarlo , su salida es 28-GND-28 .....


¿ Que es lo que quieres armar ?
Una fuente bipolar (Positivo-GND-Negativo) o 2 fuentes positivas que puedas poner en serie


----------



## santiago

no, no puedo poner 2 fuentes en serie, que cagad.... estaria uniendo el + de una con el - de la otra , pero si comparten el - un hermoso cortocircuito armaria,

saludos

pd alguien tiene una fuente simetrica, sin lm s (lease 317 337) los odio, que sea asi como esta, con corte por corriente, proteccion, y de masomenos ese rango de tension ya arme los voltimetros y amperimetros, sigo a la espectativa de la fuente

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa la fuente de alimentación que origina este tema (ver pag.1)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

el tema es el simetrismo, la del post es positiva nomas, si armo 2 y las pongo en serie explota por que el punto medio del transformador es unico

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola santiago.
Me puede decir cuál es tú problema con el LM317 y LM337. Creo que son fáciles de implementar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

el consumo, y ninca me gustaron las cosas en paralelo jajaja, no encerio, este circuito, el del post, el de tupolve, esta buenisimo, me iteresa muchisimo el control de corriente, cosa que los lm sueñan 

seria lindo ver si se pueden cambiar tr npn por pnp y modificar cosas para hacer negativa la fuente propuesta en este post

entonces tengo fuente simetrica de 40v y 4A

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
A que te refieres con controlador de corriente, a un limitador de corriente en caso de corto circuito, si es esto , se puede hacer con el LM317 y LM337 fácilmente, hay circuitos proporcionados por el fabricante.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

el tema es el amperaje, y voltage los lm que me vendieron a mi (317 y 337) con 30 vuelan, y nesesito que se banquen 40v negativos y 40v positivos , para aprovechar mi transformador, nada mas que por eso

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si ese es tu problema mira aquí:
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117HV.pdf
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM137HV.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

esos me gustan , mucho mas , gracias 

ahora a buscar como aumentarle la corriente, y protegerlo contra cortos

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cuando los encuentres te paso los circuitos para aumentar la corriente y de protección de corto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Cuando los encuentres te paso los circuitos para aumentar la corriente y de protección de corto.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



pasamelos por favor
 y gracias por la ayuda    

saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Estos circuitos son de la hoja de datos, para más corriente usan transistores en paralelo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149145/
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

bueno, encontre otro circuito, es con lm 317-337, con corte por cortocircuito y control de corriente

le puedo reemplazar el par 337-317 por el par 117 - 137?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santiago dijo:
			
		

> bueno, encontré otro circuito, es con lm 317-337, con corte por cortocircuito.......


Es el mismo circuito que el de la hoja de datos (Con otros transistores) mas el agregado de un par de componentes (led, transistor, resistencias y preset) por rama para indicar sobre-consumo, la corriente donde "prende" la indicación es ajustable mediante los preset de 1K.
Agregaron una bobina a la salida que podría ser aconsejable si trabajas con RF, caso contrario no es indispensable y en todo caso yo la colocaría antes del capacitor de 10µF y agregaría un par de capacitores cerámicos en paralelo.

¿ Cuando comienzas a mandar muestras gratis del dulce del leche ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El LM317 es la versión menos precisa del LM117, de manera similar, el LM337 del LM137.
El LM117 y el LM137, si te fijas en sus características tiene un rango de tempertura mayor que del LM317 y LM337, esto es por está diseñado para fines militares y poder trabajar en zonas muy frias así como de mucho calor.
El LM317 y LM337 están pensados para ser uso genérico.
Pero el circuito es el mismo.
Acerca del esquema que pones si lo conozco, el tema está en este lugar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27167.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santiago

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Cuando comienzas a mandar muestras gratis del dulce del leche ?



para el fin de la semana que viene me entregan el "laterio" de acero inoxidable, por eso el retraso, pero va bien, 



lo de las muestras arreglalo con el dueño del dulce de leche, jajaja

ahora pense, en teoria, en la fuente anterior, a grandes rasgos, solamente prende el led por sobre corriente, y si enclavo un rele con el led, tendria que poder cortar la corriente de salida

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santiago dijo:
			
		

> .....ahora pense, en teoria, en la fuente anterior, a grandes rasgos, solamente prende el led por sobre corriente, y si enclavo un rele con el led, tendria que poder cortar la corriente de salida


Sip.
También podrías ver de enclavar con un SCR o un par de transistores que hagan el efecto del SCR y obliguen a un reset manual, habría que estudiar algo por el estilo.
A mi personalmente NO me gustan las fuentes que tienen "Reset" manual porque si alimentas "Algo" con un capacitor grande, el consumo de carga de este dispara la protección y no te deja arrancar el esquema.
Prefiero una fuente con limitación que permita "Cargar" al capacitor sin tener que resetear nada.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

pensando mucho en el echo de que muchas veces no es posible obtener el lm317 aqui por donde yo ando y que es casi imposible sacar una fuente cuadrada perfecta se me ocurrio usar un amplificador y un lm337; ya solo alimento al amplificador con los lm7812 y 7912 para obtener una salida de +/-12 regulable con el lm337. y para hacerle un poco mas practica deje conexiónes de +/-12v,+/-5v (para el voltimetro de display) y +/- ajustable. hasta ahora a servido lo unico que nunca se me a ocurrido hasta ahora es ver cuantos amperes salen de mi fuente pero a de ser poco ya que no me a dado lata.


----------



## kagiva

Hola! Amigos Saludos de nuevo. 

  millerblancogil

 Creo que lo que tu necesitas es una fuente del tipo que se describe en este enlace:


http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm 


  Se trata de una fuente de alimentación para laboratorio, es la que describe el artículo en 
último lugar. Yo la he ensamblado y te aseguro que funciona muy bien y sobre todo es realmente
cortocircuitable, sin ningún riesgo.

 Echale un vistazo y ya me dirás que te parece.


----------



## zopilote

kagiva dijo:
			
		

> Se trata de una fuente de alimentación para laboratorio, es la que describe el artículo en
> último lugar. Yo la he ensamblado y te aseguro que funciona muy bien y sobre todo es realmente
> cortocircuitable, sin ningún riesgo.
> 
> Echale un vistazo y ya me dirás que te parece.


Podrias postear tu diagrama de la fuente(no me sirve la de la pagina),ya que dices que te ha funcionado. Fue una de las primeras fuentes que quise provar y como nunca arranco le tengo encajonado, haber si la desempolvo. Gracias.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## kagiva

Saludos a todo el mundo.

 Zopilote, no entiendo cuando dices 
	
	




		Código:
	

"diagrama de la fuente (no me sirve la de la pagina)"

. Te aseguro que la que hice la tome de esa página.

 Por tus comentarios, dime que te pasa en tu ensamblado, para que no te funcione, tal vez, pueda echarte una mano. Dime que problema tienes, yo veo que está completa. Si es cierto que al principio tenía alguna falta de datos, pero ya lo han rectificado, lo he comprobado antes de responderte. Mira al final de la página y verás que ha habido cambios.

 Saludos hasta pronto.


----------



## zopilote

Para empezar, encontre que en el tiempo que baje el diagrama (hace dos años), no mencionaban esos errores correguidos,pero si te das cuenta en el diagrama no lo hicieron, sigue igual, descubri lo del transistor T1, que era un PNP, luego está las resistencias de la etapa de voltaje y corriente que los marcaron como x, para colocarlas para calibrarlas, bueno como el artiluguio no controlaba nada de voltaje, y tenia solo dias para presentarla, opte por hacerme otrá y a esta la deje archivada.

Etolipoz


----------



## kagiva

Hola Saludos a todo el mundo.

 Es cierto amigo "zopilote", tienes razón, en el esquematico aparece un transisto T1 npn,
que en realidad es pnp, sin embargo, en el listado de componentes si esta como un
"BC559C PNP transistor". 

 Recuerdo que se lo cominique al autor en su momento, me dijo que lo cambiaría
cuando tuviera tiempo. 

  He de decir que la fuente funciona muy bien, regula tanto la tensión como la corriente.
"Millerblancogil" si te animas no te preocupes por lo que digan, te aseguro te estarás
satisfecho.

 Saludos


----------



## millerblancogil

hola 

es que viendo el montaje de la fuente veo dos tarjetas o vaquelas  y en los archivos que facilitan solo veo un pcb y no esta el pcb de la segunda vaquela donde estan montados los ( Q2SD711) si alguien la tiene y me la puede publicar o enviarmela se lo agradeceria.

saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola millerblancogil, aqui lo tienes.

Saludos


----------



## kagiva

Hola! Saludos a todo el mundo.

Amigo millerblancogil.  La fuente de laboratorio que comenté y que aparece en 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

 Es una fuente con unas buenas prestaciones, si no recuerdo mal son:

 # Voltaje de Salida: 0 ~ 30 VDC variable continuo. Según transformador.
 # Corriente de Salida: 10 mA ~ 2 A variable continuo. Según los transistores de potencia.
 # Lectura simultánea de Voltaje y Corriente de Salida.

 Como ya comenté la he usado durante mucho tiempo y no he tenido problemas. En cuanto al
circuito PCB, lo extraje del que aparece en trazos color verde, ciertamente fue un trabajo de
paciencia pero lo valía.



 Lamentablemente dispongo del PCB, hace mucho tiempo y me he cambiado de vivienda dos
veces, lo siento.


  Si puedo ayudar en algo al respecto, nadie dude en hacérmelo saber.

 Saludos.


----------



## sistemasmiguel

fijate que pusiste una resistencia de 10k en la pata 5   del integrado y va una de 100k el otro terminal de la r va a masa


----------



## maggy

Hola amigos, estuve leyendo todo,  pero me queda una duda,  en vista de que la fuente viene diseñada con un resistencia Shunt  de  0.25  que multiplicada por los 2 Amp. max que pasan por ella,  quiere decir que 0.25 * 2  nos dá 0.5  Volts  que son los que el circuito limitador de corriente usa para "saber"  donde debe empezar a  proteger. 

En teoria si el circuito necesita sensar 0.5 Volt para entrar en protección,  ¿ se podría lograr el mismo resultado para 10 Amp si consigo colocar dos resistencias shunt de 0.1 en paralelo,  me darían 0.05 ohms que multiplicados por los10 Amp.
me darian 0.5 Volts. entre sus terminales ?

               0.25 ohms  * 2  Amp  =  0.5  Volts  -------igual a ----------    0.05 ohms * 10 Amps  =  0.5 Volts.   

creo que podría funcionar, ¿que dicen los mas letrados ?.

Si utilizamos el 2N3055  que aguanta 15 Amps.  en teoria,  utilizando los dos que trae el circuito con sus respectivas resistencias de emisor,  creen que podría funcionar,  o habrá que agregar otro transistor,  y en dado caso, que alteración deberían de tener las resistencias de emisor.

Saludos


----------



## Estampida

maggy dijo:
			
		

> En teoria si el circuito necesita sensar 0.5 Volt para entrar en protección,  ¿ se podría lograr el mismo resultado para 10 Amp si consigo colocar dos resistencias shunt de 0.1 en paralelo,  me darían 0.05 ohms que multiplicados por los10 Amp.
> me darian 0.5 Volts. entre sus terminales ?
> 
> 2N3055  que aguanta 15 Amps.  en teoria,  utilizando los dos que trae el circuito con sus respectivas resistencias de emisor,  creen que podría funcionar,  .
> 
> Saludos


Practicamente te das tu mismo las respuestas, si tienes que variar la resistencia, y eso de utilizar el 2n3055, tendras que aumentarle como cuatro o cinco de esos, o en otro caso utilizar otros de mejor calidad.


----------



## maggy

Magnifico Estampida, gracias por responder,  crees que no necesita cambios en los transistores de salida si le pongo 4 2N3055, esas  resistencias de emisor, no la debería de alterar?

Saludos.


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola a todos:

Me he decidido por armar este bicho, pero antes me gustaria salir de algunas dudas y tomar precauciones sobre todo por lo que le voy a invertir, he leido casi todo el post advierto que soy aficionado y solo he llegado a armar, 

por cierto el diagrama que postean al principio funciona correctamente?

pues aqui donde vivo es dificil encontrar los componentes originales
en el caso del transistory BD242A si no lo encontrara, cuáles seria sureemplazo?

es posible quitar solo el puente rectificador y el capacitor de 4700uF?, 
pues tengo un par de fuentes conmutadas que quite a dos impresoras y una tira 35v y otra si mal no recuerdo 45V, aunque no se cuanto tiran de amperes. 

Esta fuente puede adaptarse a las salidas rectificadas de las fuentes? yo creo que si pero en tal caso que pasaria si tiran menos de 2A, los regularia ? y si tiran mas de 2A?

tambien he visto que se utilzan 2 2N3055, y si le pongo mas con sus respectivas resistencias de devo de cambiar los 0.22 ohom o tambien agrego del mismo valor?

funcionan los TIP3055 y los MJE3055 igual?

aca dejo un link que dice que modifico esta fuente para que regule de 0-60v y de 0-2A, sirve?

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm

aca hay otra fuente en la parte de abajo que tambien me interesa armar, cual de las dos es mejor para mi?

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/003/index.html

el reemplazo del 2N2219?'

si funciona planeo implemetarle un voltimetro con el icl7107 y tal vez un amperimetro que seria lo mas conveniente


saludos espero sus respuestas

y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## cakches

Pues la fuente de electronics-lab si me funciono  hasta ahora lo uso, procura no cruzar ninguna de las pistas.

Es buena fuente la que te menciono, respeta todo y te servira, yo le paro haciendo cortos  y no se quema mis componentes hasta ahora, solo la resistencia pequeña de 0.47ohm que calienta un poquito y la chapa tambien, pero casi ni se nota 

Salu2 ojala te haya ayudado


----------



## LORD KSPER

Bueno, aquii les dejo mi primer aporte un pcb que yo ice,

no la he provado aun, no he tenido tiempo, por favor chequenla antes de hacer nada, que todo este bien la ice de acuerdo al diagrama que esta en el primer post.

tengan cuidado en el ciculo rojo que he puesto en la imagen, el transistor esta por debajo de la placa, pero eso no es problema, solo doblen la patita del centro hacia el lado contrario, y quedara por encima,

espero su visto bueno

saludos


----------



## cakches

Bueno despues de leer todos los post,creo que la fuente planteada en la primera pagina SI FUNCIONA!, con la unica diferencia de cambiar los transistores de potencia por los 2N3055    o no ?  

Otra cosa,por alli lei una respuesta sobre lo de limitar la corriente... creo que si lo limitas al minimo, ese sera el minimo de corriente que daria la fuente cierto? o solo es para la proteccion del circuito?

Por que con mi experiencia, la fuente de electronics-lab, le agregue un fusible de 3A al a salida, limité al minimo la corriente, hacia terrible corto y el fusible ni se movia.

Despues lo movi a la mitad el potenciometro, el pelito del fusible se movia,   , ya cuando lo subi al maximo, salio un destello como en STARWARS   jaja, creo que en mi aporte tengo razon cierto?

Calmen mis dudas ^^


----------



## maggy

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, aquii les dejo mi primer aporte un pcb que yo ice,
> 
> no la he provado aun, no he tenido tiempo, por favor chequenla antes de hacer nada, que todo este bien la ice de acuerdo al diagrama que esta en el primer post.
> 
> tengan cuidado en el ciculo rojo que he puesto en la imagen, el transistor esta por debajo de la placa, pero eso no es problema, solo doblen la patita del centro hacia el lado contrario, y quedara por encima,
> 
> espero su visto bueno
> 
> saludos



Gracias Lord Ksper,  no sería abusar de tu amabilidad, si colgaras el pc editable, es que yo estoy haciendo una para 20 Amps, entonces necesito hacer algunas modificaciones.

Te agradezco nuevamente por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## zener4x4

Mmmm
Interesante idea, se podría usar un potenciómetro doble en el control de voltaje, en el que el segundo potenciómetro sea el que de la señal al comparador para conmutar entre un devanado del transformador o el otro, y así hacer que funcione automáticamente.
Esto es lo bueno de compartir en foros, que podemos llegar a nuevas y útiles ideas. 

Con 36 volt llegare a conseguir 50 volt a la salida ?,    talvez debiera ser uno de 18 + 25 volt para llegart a los 50 Volt de salida.

Saludos


----------



## maggy

efectivamente, Zener, con 36 VAC, tedrás  en teoria 50 DC  pero como hay caida en lo diodos y en los transistores de potencia, así como en las R shunt.  creo que tendrías que tener como mínimo 2*20 a la salida de tu transformador,  si lo piensas mandar a hacer ese no será problema.

Saludos


----------



## ingdenis1

hola a todos estoy por hacer esta fuente pero quisiera saber si puedo hacer una  igual de 0 50v a 5a pero negativa osea 0 a -50v a 5a para tener el juego de voltajes positivo y negativo es para un taller, gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa dos fuentes positva independientes y una la usa para voltajes negativo, algo similar a lo mostrado en el gráfico.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger

el Q? de la fuente 0-50 por cual se pueden renplasar paresen que estan descontinuado no los encuentro en datasheet


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Hojas de datos (datasheet)
2sd110   http://www.datasheetarchive.com/2SD110-datasheet.html
2sd388   http://www.datasheetarchive.com/2SD388-datasheet.html
2sd711   http://www.datasheetarchive.com/2SD711-datasheet.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger

pero se pueden remplasar por el 2n3055 como dise Fogonazo


----------



## Heiliger

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm puedo usar un capasitor de 12000uf 50v  en ves del de 10000uf 63v que pide


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si la fuente regulada es de 0 a 50V, eso quiere decir, que la fuente continua no regulada debe ser de más de 50V, por lo que un condensador de 50V, no es lo más apropiado.

Todos los transistores propuesto tiene Vceo mayor o igua a 100V, el 2N3055 tiene Vceo=60V.
Pero si no encuentras los transistores, tal vez, funcione el 2N3055, pero mejor busca otro que se acerque a las características de los transistores propuestos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola Maggy, disculpa por no haver atendido antes tu peticion, pero me habia encontrao algo ocupao, 

le hice algunos ligeros cambios con respecto al que subi antes, nada significativo,

espero que les sirva, chequen que todo este bien, esta echo con el Eagle

Postien sus cambios, sugerencias, comentarios y resultados

saludos


----------



## Heiliger

no encuentro el bc327 en las electronicas  alguien me puede desir varios remplasos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El BC328 lo reemplaza, pero es de menor voltaje.
El NTE159 (ó ECG159) lo reemplazan.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GABILON

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Aqui os dejo el esquema, de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena.
> 
> Y el Manual para el correcto montaje del circuito.
> 
> saludos


SI, si! LLegué al último de los post, páginas rebozantes de información, gracias a todos, les comento que tenía una hermosa fuente basada en un lm338 que en teoría con el transformador de 24v 5a que tenía, me entregaría hasta unos modestos 25v y casi 5a, bueno, la cosa es que la fuente palmó, el 338 debería ser protegido, pero ni se enteró y voló, voló; obvio que lo reemplacé, pero a u$s11,00! y me duró nada, no anduvo y obvio ni derecho a protesta, así que saqué todo lo recuperable del gabinete y me decidí a hacer la fuente original posteada en el inicio por ese mago que es TUPOLEV, que siempre aporta diseños prolijos a nivel profesional. Como se imaginarán voy a usar mi transformador de 24, por ende a lo sumo obtendré 30v; pero tengo un par de dudas: 
¿Los transistores de potencia pueden ser efectivamente 2n3055? tengo 3 sería bárbaro usarlos, y si los uso como debería conectarlos?
Tengo un voltimetro digital, podría conectarlo de alguna manera para que con una llave inversora me sirva de amperímetro?
me gustaría sacar con un 7812 y 7805 tensiones fijas para salidas independientes, los debería conectar a la salida del puente rectificador y ponerles un filtrado independiente del que lleva la fuente?
tengo también unos display dobles de 2x16 tendrán algún circuito que me permita usarlo para mostrar V y A simultaneamente?
Bueno espero no haber abusado de su bondad, un abrazo


----------



## maggy

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> ¿Los transistores de potencia pueden ser efectivamente 2n3055? tengo 3 sería bárbaro usarlos, y si los uso como debería conectarlos?
> Tengo un voltimetro digital, podría conectarlo de alguna manera para que con una llave inversora me sirva de amperímetro?
> me gustaría sacar con un 7812 y 7805 tensiones fijas para salidas independientes, los debería conectar a la salida del puente rectificador y ponerles un filtrado independiente del que lleva la fuente?
> tengo también unos display dobles de 2x16 tendrán algún circuito que me permita usarlo para mostrar V y A simultaneamente?
> Bueno espero no haber abusado de su bondad, un abrazo



Si puedes usar los 3 transistores 2N3055,  juntas las 3 bases, juntas los 3 colectores a +B  y a los tres emisores le  conectas las 3 resistencias que aparecen en el esquema  y por ellas va a salir tu voltaje regulado.

Sobre el display 2*16  me imagino que es un lcd,  tedrás que ponerle un micro para poder desplegar algun valor por él.

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

buenas disculpen si insisto pero creo que logre encontrar un desperfecto. en el diodo zener de 13v no hay voltage puede ser ese el problema? y cambiar el 723?


----------



## GABILON

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero sabes si puedo usar las r de 0.33, porque en realidad ni problema pasa por allí, ern cuanto a lo del lcd (efectivamente es uno de ese tipo) ya se que debo usar un micro para comandarlo (buaaaa!)   pero quería ver si realmente alguno ya había hecho algo similar y Gracias de nuevo


----------



## gonpa

Ya reemplace el zener y el regulador pero sigo sin poder variar el voltage la famosa resistencia de la pata 5 es de 10k o de 100k al final?

Mi fuente cuando la conecto me aparece en corto...led encendido. las resistencias de 5w que use son de 0.22 o deberian ser de 0.33? por favor si alguien me puede ayudar gracias! 

Si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria mucho!

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## maggy

es normal, la mía tambien lo hace, solamente le presionas el boton de reset y ya está


----------



## gonpa

ok por un lado mejor pero por que no logro regular el voltage?. yo use dos 2n3055 y un transformador de 32 vca y la fuente me tira unos 42.5vcd.
intento saber cual puede ser el probleba de no poder regularla pro nu se ya   

como podria solucionarlo?


----------



## gonpa

bueno ya termine de arreglarla era una tontera  , la proteccion anda bien le voy a instalar el voltimetro y el amperimetro con el 7107 y con un transformador de 36vca y unos 2-3A andara bien!

cuando termine subo algunas fotos


----------



## shadow_x

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> bueno ya termine de arreglarla era una tontera  , la proteccion anda bien le voy a instalar el voltimetro y el amperimetro con el 7107 y con un transformador de 36vca y unos 2-3A andara bien!
> 
> cuando termine subo algunas fotos



gonpa comparte cual fue el error para evitar que otros lo repitan; recordemos que aprendemos de los errores.


----------



## gonpa

en realidad fue un error medio tonto de diseño me equivoque en una pista que pense q estaba unida pero la orientacion del zener me la tapo jaja ahi esta....


----------



## shadow_x

gonpa que bueno que lo mencionas; no me habia dado cuenta


----------



## gonpa

la verdad que esas cosas te hacen revisar como loquito jjajaj


----------



## GABILON

Heiliger dijo:
			
		

> no encuentro el bc327 en las electronicas  alguien me puede desir varios remplasos


hola, segun mi eca-vrt, los reemplazos son bc640, bc638, 2sb647, los cuales me parecn medios dificiles de conseguir, creo haber leido en el post que los reemplazaron con 2n2905, chequealo, pero esos son de encapsulado metalico, deberias leer el post y preguntarle, cualquier cosa me avisas. bye


----------



## tupolev

En  http://www.futurlec.com  Busca BC327 ó en eBay : http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=BC327&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Saludos


----------



## Alex_smiley

Hola amigos del foro, estuve pasando el circuito que propuso tupolev y lo simule.

El problema que tengo es que, si le coloco toda la parte de limitación de corriente (es decir si dejo el circuito exactamente igual), a la salida tengo 0V, lo que significaría que el BC327 estaría cortando al BD242 y este a su vez a los Transistores de salida que yo les coloque unos 2N3055 que vi en varias aplicaciones y se consiguen facilmente.

Luego le quite toda la parte de corriente para ver si efectivamente era por esto y el circuito ahora si tiene tensión a la salida, pero cuando empiezo a variar el potenciometro de 5K, no me regula, es decir siempre se queda con la tensión máxima que puede entregar.

Obviamente supongo que estare haciendo algo mal en la simulación porque ya varios lo probaron y les funciona, pero quería ver si me podrían ayudar a deducir que es.

Les paso el circuito, lo realice en Altium Winter 09, también adjunto una versión en Orcad por si alguno no lo tiene.
Otra cosa, en vez de un BD242, hay puesto un BC450A, pero el modelo de simulación es el de un BD242, asique no hay problema.


----------



## GABILON

Bueno, terminé mi fuentecita, me quedó medio precaria la plaquetita porque la hice a mano ya que no me imprimió bien sobre el papel de transfer (otra vez será) conecté todo y salió andando de una, les cuento para quien le pueda servir, las modificaciones que realicé:
las resistencias de 5w las sustituí por resistores de 0,33ohm que son los unicos que pude conseguir, además no son como los de la foto del kit del amigo TUPOLEV, sino que son de los blancos cerámicos de forma rectangular, igual el espacio era el mismo, asi que todo bien por ese lado.
Los transistores de potencia fueron sustituidos por 2 2n3055 y creo que le agregaré uno mas para el manejo más óptimo de la corriente, pero por ahora, encendí un foco de auto de 12v, 55w y se los bancó sin hechar humo y con un calor no excesivo, gracias al disipador generoso y la grasa siliconada.
Los potes no conseguí de 3k3, así que los reemplacé por otros de 5k lin que ya tenía a mano (perdón el pote, era uno solo)
El transformador que usé es uno de 24v 5A que también tenía de la malograda fuente con el lm338
El capacitor de filtro que usé es uno de 4700uf/63v que pienso cambiarlo por dos de 4700uf/50v que me ocupan casi el mismo espacio
De la salida del capacitor puse dos pines para tener unos 36v que luego enviaré a un 7805 y a un 7812 que seleccionaré con una llave doble inversora pra tener a mano siempre esos voltajes tan comunes con una salida extra independiente de la regulada variable que entrega la fuente.
Todo muy lindo, no? pero ahora les cuento los problemitas:
La regulación en voltage solo se efectúa en la mitad del recorrido del pote, llego a 32v y allí se muere, le he cambiado el pote por uno de 2k5 y ni dieferencia casi, no es que no varie, lo hace linealmente hasta llegar a los 32v, luego puedes seguir girando el pote que no pasará nada, así que deberé investigar el circuito para ver que me está pasando con eso o lo dejaré así si no le encuentro la vuelta.
La regulación de corriente no se si anda, al probar el foco, le iba moviendo el pote hasta lograr que se apagara, así que pienso que anda, antes de apagarse el foco mostraba una disminucion de la intencidad luminica, que con una V constante era de esperar, aunque hubiera jurado que debería haber prendido casi con un efecto de dimer, para pero mi tester solo mide Amper hasta 2A, por ende que ni modo de probarlo allí
Cuando prendo la fuente, el led se enciende, como si estuviese en corto, en anteriores post leí que esto era normal, pero presiono el boton de rst y sigue prendidito el muy canchero, de todos modos, decidí hacer la prueba mortal y cortocicuité las salidas y no saltó nada, ni el fuse de 5A que puse en serie por si las moscas, se notó una leve variación del brillo del led, pero muy poca, así que voy a ver también eso que pasa, aunque da la impresión de funcionar porque a pesar del corto la fuente sigue vivita y coleando.
bueno, eso es todo amigos, si alguno tiene una sugerencia a mis problemas son bienvenidas, el finde voy a sacar un par de fotitos y las subo para que se rian un poco. un abrazo


----------



## RaFFa

GABILON dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, terminé mi fuentecita, me quedó medio precaria la plaquetita porque la hice a mano ya que no me imprimió bien sobre el papel de transfer (otra vez será) conecté todo y salió andando de una, les cuento para quien le pueda servir, las modificaciones que realicé:
> las resistencias de 5w las sustituí por resistores de 0,33ohm que son los unicos que pude conseguir, además no son como los de la foto del kit del amigo TUPOLEV, sino que son de los blancos cerámicos de forma rectangular, igual el espacio era el mismo, asi que todo bien por ese lado.
> Los transistores de potencia fueron sustituidos por 2 2n3055 y creo que le agregaré uno mas para el manejo más óptimo de la corriente, pero por ahora, encendí un foco de auto de 12v, 55w y se los bancó sin hechar humo y con un calor no excesivo, gracias al disipador generoso y la grasa siliconada.
> Los potes no conseguí de 3k3, así que los reemplacé por otros de 5k lin que ya tenía a mano (perdón el pote, era uno solo)
> El transformador que usé es uno de 24v 5A que también tenía de la malograda fuente con el lm338
> El capacitor de filtro que usé es uno de 4700uf/63v que pienso cambiarlo por dos de 4700uf/50v que me ocupan casi el mismo espacio
> De la salida del capacitor puse dos pines para tener unos 36v que luego enviaré a un 7805 y a un 7812 que seleccionaré con una llave doble inversora pra tener a mano siempre esos voltajes tan comunes con una salida extra independiente de la regulada variable que entrega la fuente.
> Todo muy lindo, no? pero ahora les cuento los problemitas:
> La regulación en voltage solo se efectúa en la mitad del recorrido del pote, llego a 32v y allí se muere, le he cambiado el pote por uno de 2k5 y ni dieferencia casi, no es que no varie, lo hace linealmente hasta llegar a los 32v, luego puedes seguir girando el pote que no pasará nada, así que deberé investigar el circuito para ver que me está pasando con eso o lo dejaré así si no le encuentro la vuelta.
> La regulación de corriente no se si anda, al probar el foco, le iba moviendo el pote hasta lograr que se apagara, así que pienso que anda, antes de apagarse el foco mostraba una disminucion de la intencidad luminica, que con una V constante era de esperar, aunque hubiera jurado que debería haber prendido casi con un efecto de dimer, para pero mi tester solo mide Amper hasta 2A, por ende que ni modo de probarlo allí
> Cuando prendo la fuente, el led se enciende, como si estuviese en corto, en anteriores post leí que esto era normal, pero presiono el boton de rst y sigue prendidito el muy canchero, de todos modos, decidí hacer la prueba mortal y cortocicuité las salidas y no saltó nada, ni el fuse de 5A que puse en serie por si las moscas, se notó una leve variación del brillo del led, pero muy poca, así que voy a ver también eso que pasa, aunque da la impresión de funcionar porque a pesar del corto la fuente sigue vivita y coleando.
> bueno, eso es todo amigos, si alguno tiene una sugerencia a mis problemas son bienvenidas, el finde voy a sacar un par de fotitos y las subo para que se rian un poco. un abrazo



amigo creo que solo te regula hasta los 32V debido a que tienes un transformador de 24V  mejor te explico con formulas:
24 x 1.41=33.84v (1.41= Raiz cuadrada de 2)  ese es el valor maximo de la onda que mas o menos seria tu VCC ahora: 33.84 - 1.4= 32.44V    (1.4V es la tension que cae en el puente rectificador)  y ahi tienes el valor maximo que alcanza tu fuente cuando regulas la tension atope..... espero haberte aclarado ese problemilla....asi que si quieres que la fuente te entrege los 50V para los que esta planeada deberias ponerle un transformador de 36V. Un saludo.


----------



## GABILON

RaFFa dijo:


> amigo creo que solo te regula hasta los 32V debido a que tienes un transformador de 24V mejor te explico con formulas:
> 24 x 1.41=33.84v (1.41= Raiz cuadrada de 2) ese es el valor maximo de la onda que mas o menos seria tu VCC ahora: 33.84 - 1.4= 32.44V (1.4V es la tension que cae en el puente rectificador) y ahi tienes el valor maximo que alcanza tu fuente cuando regulas la tension atope..... espero haberte aclarado ese problemilla....asi que si quieres que la fuente te entrege los 50V para los que esta planeada deberias ponerle un transformador de 36V. Un saludo.


 
Hola! ante todo gracias por responder, claramente coincido con tus cálculos, mi pregunta appuntaba mas a ver como puedo hacer para que la regulacion de esos 32v se produzca en todo el recorrido de mi pote, creo que está relacionado con el funcionamiento del lm723, debo ver cual es el datasheet para ver como toma los limites a regular, la verdad postié el problema, pero aun no he visto la posible solucion


----------



## zopilote

la regulación del voltaje, para  calcularlo con todo el recorrido de tu potenciometro, lo encuentras midiendo al que tienes puesto actualmente, si es de 5K  debes de buscar el momento en que tengas el mayor voltaje,  y sin moverlo (apagado) lo mides con un ohmiometro (multimetro), asi sabrás que potenciometro colocarle, generalmente es de  2K y un poco más, y solo habra que sustituir el de 5k por el valor encontrado en tu medición. Un potenciometro stereo de 5K unido sus pines te dara 2K2 ohmios. Así que  suerte.


----------



## GABILON

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> la regulación del voltaje, para  calcularlo con todo el recorrido de tu potenciometro, lo encuentras midiendo al que tienes puesto actualmente, si es de 5K  debes de buscar el momento en que tengas el mayor voltaje,  y sin moverlo (apagado) lo mides con un ohmiometro (multimetro), asi sabrás que potenciometro colocarle, generalmente es de  2K y un poco más, y solo habra que sustituir el de 5k por el valor encontrado en tu medición. Un potenciometro stereo de 5K unido sus pines te dara 2K2 ohmios. Así que  suerte.



como siempre, primero gracias por responder, mira, creo ya haberlo mencionado, pero he reemplazado el pote de 5k por uno de 2k5 y hace el mismo defecto, por eso me inclino en pensar que el 723 es el responsable cuando he leido por allí que está trucado con el zener de 30v, veremos


----------



## Alex_smiley

GABILON dijo:


> Bueno, terminé mi fuentecita, me quedó medio precaria la plaquetita porque la hice a mano ya que no me imprimió bien sobre el papel de transfer (otra vez será) conecté todo y salió andando de una, les cuento para quien le pueda servir, las modificaciones que realicé:
> las resistencias de 5w las sustituí por resistores de 0,33ohm que son los unicos que pude conseguir, además no son como los de la foto del kit del amigo TUPOLEV, sino que son de los blancos cerámicos de forma rectangular, igual el espacio era el mismo, asi que todo bien por ese lado.
> Los transistores de potencia fueron sustituidos por 2 2n3055 y creo que le agregaré uno mas para el manejo más óptimo de la corriente, pero por ahora, encendí un foco de auto de 12v, 55w y se los bancó sin hechar humo y con un calor no excesivo, gracias al disipador generoso y la grasa siliconada.
> Los potes no conseguí de 3k3, así que los reemplacé por otros de 5k lin que ya tenía a mano (perdón el pote, era uno solo)
> El transformador que usé es uno de 24v 5A que también tenía de la malograda fuente con el lm338
> El capacitor de filtro que usé es uno de 4700uf/63v que pienso cambiarlo por dos de 4700uf/50v que me ocupan casi el mismo espacio
> De la salida del capacitor puse dos pines para tener unos 36v que luego enviaré a un 7805 y a un 7812 que seleccionaré con una llave doble inversora pra tener a mano siempre esos voltajes tan comunes con una salida extra independiente de la regulada variable que entrega la fuente.
> Todo muy lindo, no? pero ahora les cuento los problemitas:
> La regulación en voltage solo se efectúa en la mitad del recorrido del pote, llego a 32v y allí se muere, le he cambiado el pote por uno de 2k5 y ni dieferencia casi, no es que no varie, lo hace linealmente hasta llegar a los 32v, luego puedes seguir girando el pote que no pasará nada, así que deberé investigar el circuito para ver que me está pasando con eso o lo dejaré así si no le encuentro la vuelta.
> La regulación de corriente no se si anda, al probar el foco, le iba moviendo el pote hasta lograr que se apagara, así que pienso que anda, antes de apagarse el foco mostraba una disminucion de la intencidad luminica, que con una V constante era de esperar, aunque hubiera jurado que debería haber prendido casi con un efecto de dimer, para pero mi tester solo mide Amper hasta 2A, por ende que ni modo de probarlo allí
> Cuando prendo la fuente, el led se enciende, como si estuviese en corto, en anteriores post leí que esto era normal, pero presiono el boton de rst y sigue prendidito el muy canchero, de todos modos, decidí hacer la prueba mortal y cortocicuité las salidas y no saltó nada, ni el fuse de 5A que puse en serie por si las moscas, se notó una leve variación del brillo del led, pero muy poca, así que voy a ver también eso que pasa, aunque da la impresión de funcionar porque a pesar del corto la fuente sigue vivita y coleando.
> bueno, eso es todo amigos, si alguno tiene una sugerencia a mis problemas son bienvenidas, el finde voy a sacar un par de fotitos y las subo para que se rian un poco. un abrazo


Hola, mira te paso un Word que hice donde te explico como calcular las resistencias, espero que te sirva.


----------



## Alex_smiley

Hola, pido ayuda desesperadamente porque no encuentro la solución.
Cuando simulo el circuito no me regula para nada, y cuando empece a medir mas cosas y me di cuenta que la tensión en V+ (pata 12) es de 6V cuando deberia ser de 30V, no sé porque sucede esto, porque pobre la simulacion del diodo zener solo y da una linda recta a los 30V, pero cuando le conecto toda la circuiteria cae a 6V.

Estoy pensando de que el problema pueda ser porque esta mal el archivo de spice para simular el 723, si alguno lo tiene y le funciono me lo podría pasar? Yo lo obtuve de esta pag http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic288072.html


----------



## GABILON

Alex_smiley dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mira te paso un Word que hice donde te explico como calcular las resistencias, espero que te sirva.



Una barbaridad, mejor explicado imposible, este finde voy a hacer los cambios y los voy a postear para que otros hagan uso de ellos.gracias


----------



## gongonni

Hola! muy buenas, me parece que montaré ésta fuente de alimentación pero tengo algunas dudas que espero que me podais aclarecer:



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> zopilote dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los transistores de regulacion son desconocidos, que usaste para reemplazarles. me imagino que debe disipar mucho calor, que nos recomiendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los transistores se podrian reemplazar por 2N3055 (3)
> 
> Sugerencia:
> Si al transformador se conecta distinto se puede implementar una fuente de 2 rangos Por ejemplo 0 a 25 y 25 a 50, con esto la disipacion se puede mantener a un valor mucho menor
Hacer clic para expandir...




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Las reformas que yo haria son las siguientes:
> 1) Transformador 42VCA 12A (Hierro silicio grano orientado)
> 2) En lugar de C1, 4 * 4700 uF 63V
> 3) Puente rectificador de 25A 250V con disipador
> 4) La resistencia "Shunt" serian 4 de 0,1Ohm 5W
> 5) Los transistores Q: 6 * 2N3055 sobre 3 disipadores
> 6) El BD242A lo reemplazaria por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador
> 7) Agregaria un dispositivo de proteccion por sobre-tension a la salida de la fuente (Tiristor y zenner)



¿Qué transistores son desconocidos o antiguos (que ya no se encontrarán) ?
Cuales son los transistores a reemplazar? El circuito posee 3 tipos diferentes de transistores: 4 transistores BC327, 1 transistor BD242A y finalmente 2 transistores más (que no se decidieron) puediendo ser: 2SD110, 2SD388, 2SD711...

Respecto a las modificaciones de fogonazo tengo algunas dudas acerca del "por qué" que espero me podais ayudar.
1) ¿por qué un transformador que entregaria 60Vcc y de 12A? bastaria con el de 36Vac y 7A.
2) Lo de los condensadores lo entiendo, siguiendo un patrón de 2000 uF /A de consumo, se necesitarían almenos 10.000 uF y si quieres un margen de seguridad... pos los 4*4700 uF.
3) ¿Por qué un puente tan potente? si el circuito secundario con margen de seguridad consumirá sus 7A (=5A x SQR(2)) y el puente como margen contra picos bastará con 110 o150V
4) otra vez lo mismo, no sé por qué sobredimensionarlo tanto.
5) ¿todos los transistores? los... 7 transistores del circuito? igualmente tan solo dices que hay que reemplazarlos por 6. En qué quedamos? Donde se come "el otro" ?
6) ¿por qué?
7) ¿El protector por sobre tension evita entregar una tension superior a la establecida por picos de tension? o para qué la proteges? su nombre ya lo indica, pero como necesito ésa fuente para hacer virguerias con experimentos de física, quizás no me sale a cuenta.

Muchas gracias gente, como se nota que éste es el mejor foro de electronica!

saludos desde españa


----------



## GABILON

gongonni dijo:
			
		

> Hola! muy buenas, me parece que montaré ésta fuente de alimentación pero tengo algunas dudas que espero que me podais aclarecer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zopilote dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los transistores de regulacion son desconocidos, que usaste para reemplazarles. me imagino que debe disipar mucho calor, que nos recomiendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los transistores se podrian reemplazar por 2N3055 (3)
> 
> Sugerencia:
> Si al transformador se conecta distinto se puede implementar una fuente de 2 rangos Por ejemplo 0 a 25 y 25 a 50, con esto la disipacion se puede mantener a un valor mucho menor
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las reformas que yo haria son las siguientes:
> 1) Transformador 42VCA 12A (Hierro silicio grano orientado)
> 2) En lugar de C1, 4 * 4700 uF 63V
> 3) Puente rectificador de 25A 250V con disipador
> 4) La resistencia "Shunt" serian 4 de 0,1Ohm 5W
> 5) Los transistores Q: 6 * 2N3055 sobre 3 disipadores
> 6) El BD242A lo reemplazaria por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador
> 7) Agregaria un dispositivo de proteccion por sobre-tension a la salida de la fuente (Tiristor y zenner)
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> ¿Qué transistores son desconocidos o antiguos (que ya no se encontrarán) ?
> Cuales son los transistores a reemplazar? El circuito posee 3 tipos diferentes de transistores: 4 transistores BC327, 1 transistor BD242A y finalmente 2 transistores más (que no se decidieron) puediendo ser: 2SD110, 2SD388, 2SD711...
> 
> Respecto a las modificaciones de fogonazo tengo algunas dudas acerca del "por qué" que espero me podais ayudar.
> 1) ¿por qué un transformador que entregaria 60Vcc y de 12A? bastaria con el de 36Vac y 7A.
> 2) Lo de los condensadores lo entiendo, siguiendo un patrón de 2000 uF /A de consumo, se necesitarían almenos 10.000 uF y si quieres un margen de seguridad... pos los 4*4700 uF.
> 3) ¿Por qué un puente tan potente? si el circuito secundario con margen de seguridad consumirá sus 7A (=5A x SQR(2)) y el puente como margen contra picos bastará con 110 o150V
> 4) otra vez lo mismo, no sé por qué sobredimensionarlo tanto.
> 5) ¿todos los transistores? los... 7 transistores del circuito? igualmente tan solo dices que hay que reemplazarlos por 6. En qué quedamos? Donde se come "el otro" ?
> 6) ¿por qué?
> 7) ¿El protector por sobre tension evita entregar una tension superior a la establecida por picos de tension? o para qué la proteges? su nombre ya lo indica, pero como necesito ésa fuente para hacer virguerias con experimentos de física, quizás no me sale a cuenta.
> 
> Muchas gracias gente, como se nota que éste es el mejor foro de electronica!
> 
> saludos desde españa
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola amigo, voy a tratar de ayudarte luego de haber armado mi propia fuente, vamos por partes
a) primero de todo, aunque sea tedioso, te recomiendo te tomes unos cafes y te leas tooodo el post que estña muy bueno y con muuucha información que te va a sacar de muchas dudas, vamos a lo tuyo:

1- el transformador nos dará con su amperaje la máxima corriente  a sacarle al circuito y este está diseñado para 5A, por ende no es preciso uno mas grande, por otro lado, la tensión del transformador nos limitará la máxima tensión de salida, por ende, si deseas obtener los 50v proyectados deberias tener un transformador que entre 50v/ 0,707, para que te sirva de idea, yo no estaba interesado en tanta tensión (ni tampoco queria gastar tanto) asi que usé un transformador de 24v/5A y obtengo hasta 28,8v y 5A
2- acá no te peudo ayudar, pero en el post hay alguna referencia a ello, en mi caso usé uno de 4700uf/63v, pero estoy pensando en agregarle uno mas pero de 50v (qu ya tengo) pero solo para el filtrado mas fino
3- Mira, esta respuesta de fogonazo creo que era para una funete lineal que se había pedido, chequealo, pero todas las respuestas van en ese sentido, igual te digo que para la fuente original que se posteó no es necesario para nada semejante rectificador, con uno de 6A bastará y por supuesto que no mas de 100v
4- Vale la respuesta anterior
5- Lo de los transistores debes usar 4 bc327, el bd242 y 2 ó 3 2n3055 que manejan la corriente, en mi caso puso solo 2, pero agregaré uno más para que trabajen masl holgados, te hago la salvedad de que deberias agregar otra de las resistencias de 5w, de esas que estan montadas una sobre la otra (igual deberia andar hasta sin ninguna de ellas)
6- igual que la respuesta 3, para la fuente original no cambies nada
7- la verdad, ni idea, creo que sería algo para cunado le coloques cargas inductivas, averigua, suerte


----------



## gongonni

Gracias, pues entonces cambiaré el transformador por uno de 42VAC 5A, el puente rectificador por uno de 100V 6A y los transistores los dejaré tal cual.

Otra preguntita rapida: El PCB para la insoladora, está correctamente montado? esque recuerdo que había algun "deslice" o error con un diodo zener o algo así.. y no recuerdo en qué parte del tema lo mencionaron. Si todo está correcto, entonces nada. Pero sino, alguien me lo podria indicar?

salu2


----------



## gongonni

Ése condensador de 4700uF sirve para alisar la onda que coge del rectificador. Se toma como dato de partida 2000 uF por cada ampere de consumo máximo, la fuente tiene un consumo máximo de 5A, por lo tanto:

2000 uF / A  * 5A = 10000 uF

Es lo que le conviene a la fuente para alisar el rizo de la señal de entrada.

Ahora bien, puedes comprar 1 condensador de 10000 uF y estalviarte espacio (pero como son poco comunes te saldrá un poco más caro) o puedes poner 3 condensadores en paralelo (la capacidad se suma en paralelo) 2 de 4700 uF (comunes, mas o menos) y uno de 1000 uF, asi le damos un poco de margen. (deberia ser de 600 uF, pero por seguridad le ponemos 1000 uF).

salu2

PD: sabes algo de que las pistas estuvieran mal o algo? esuqe me suena que alguien comentó algun error. pero ahora no lo sé del cierto. alguien sabe algo?


----------



## GABILON

gongonni dijo:
			
		

> Ése condensador de 4700uF sirve para alisar la onda que coge del rectificador. Se toma como dato de partida 2000 uF por cada ampere de consumo máximo, la fuente tiene un consumo máximo de 5A, por lo tanto:
> 
> 2000 uF / A  * 5A = 10000 uF
> 
> Es lo que le conviene a la fuente para alisar el rizo de la señal de entrada.
> 
> Ahora bien, puedes comprar 1 condensador de 10000 uF y estalviarte espacio (pero como son poco comunes te saldrá un poco más caro) o puedes poner 3 condensadores en paralelo (la capacidad se suma en paralelo) 2 de 4700 uF (comunes, mas o menos) y uno de 1000 uF, asi le damos un poco de margen. (deberia ser de 600 uF, pero por seguridad le ponemos 1000 uF).
> 
> salu2
> 
> PD: sabes algo de que las pistas estuvieran mal o algo? esuqe me suena que alguien comentó algun error. pero ahora no lo sé del cierto. alguien sabe algo?



hola amigo, el pcb está ok, solo hay que tener cuidado con la ubicacioon del zener de 30v, ya uq e cuando ves desde el lado de los componentes, en el diagrama, la rayita del diodo queda justo en el espacio entre dos pistas, dando la sensacion visto desde arriba, que se unen esas dos pistas, pero solo eso, si recorres el post verás que ya fue comentado, es solo una ilusión optica, el pcb está ok. Solo una cosa, y por mi propia experiencia, te cuento que yo use un puente lineal de rectificacion, ya que no hallaba los cuadraditos y por ende modifique el pcb en ese lado, que además me sirvió para reubicar el tremendo capacitor y dehjar espacio para otro mas de 4700 y poner dos pines para obtener vcc con la que alimentar un 7805 y un 7812 que los pngo como salidas aux fijas, seleccionadas por una llavecita conmutadora. suerte


----------



## gongonni

gracias, a eso me referia, a que se confundía. Ya está todo aclarado. Ahora tan solo me falta pedir los componentes y hacerme una insoladora para hacer el circuito. Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de hacerlo con LEDs UV en vez de tubos fluorescentes. A ver si encuentro algun escáner para tirar y lo puedo meter todo ahí...

salu2 y muchas gracias por el aclarecimiento del zener. Quizás haga lo mismo que tu. Pediré los componentes y en cuanto los tenga, dependiendo de como sean ,modificaré el circuito o no. La verdad esque igualmente lo haré, asi cambio ese capacitador por varios de 4700. En cuanto a lo de alimentar un 7805 y un 7812... no sé. No me parece mala idea, pero lo más seguro es que compre una fuente de alimentación de PC y la meta dentro de la caja de la fuente de 0-50V 5A. Haré unos conectores en el frontal para las salidas y eso y todo quedará perfecto.


----------



## GABILON

gongonni dijo:
			
		

> gracias, a eso me referia, a que se confundía. Ya está todo aclarado. Ahora tan solo me falta pedir los componentes y hacerme una insoladora para hacer el circuito. Estoy sopesando la posibilidad de hacerlo con LEDs UV en vez de tubos fluorescentes. A ver si encuentro algun escáner para tirar y lo puedo meter todo ahí...
> 
> salu2 y muchas gracias por el aclarecimiento del zener. Quizás haga lo mismo que tu. Pediré los componentes y en cuanto los tenga, dependiendo de como sean ,modificaré el circuito o no. La verdad esque igualmente lo haré, asi cambio ese capacitador por varios de 4700. En cuanto a lo de alimentar un 7805 y un 7812... no sé. No me parece mala idea, pero lo más seguro es que compre una fuente de alimentación de PC y la meta dentro de la caja de la fuente de 0-50V 5A. Haré unos conectores en el frontal para las salidas y eso y todo quedará perfecto.



Muy buena idea, solo una objeción, por lo que leí en algunos posts sobre amplificador, las fuentes switching como las de pc, entregan un componente de alterna de alta freq en su salida, esto se verá reflejado si conectas un equipo de audio que alimente uno twitters o parlantes de rango extendido, deberias evaluarlo. suerte


----------



## gongonni

Te refieres a que a la salida de +3.3, +5, .... siendo ésta CC, hay un ruido de alta tension provocado por el transformador ?

Eso a efectos prácticos (twitters, etc.) provocará un "crujiteo" en el sonido o qué ocurrirá?

Supongo que con los 7805 y 7812 la corriente en CC no tiene ésas frecuencias residuales, no?

salu2


----------



## JavAzalel

Wo ya compre uno de 4700 uf, y todo lo demas esta casi igual, quiero saber si lo dejo asi, habra mucha diferencia?, o necesariamente tengo que comprar el de 10000 uf, por que de conseguirlo creo que lo consigo. O tendria que cambiar el transformador?, bueno. Por lo demas esta bien, tengo la placa lista y los componentes puestos listos para soldar, la unica duda es esa del capacitor grande jeje.
Otracosa, quiero poner un voltimetro y un amperimetro en la fuente, estuve buscando y ncontre uno con ca3161 y ca36162, pero no me es factible hacerlo, y tambien con un icl7107 o 7106, que tambien me es imposible conseguirlos, a ver si me pueden dar otra opcion simple.


----------



## GABILON

gongonni dijo:
			
		

> Te refieres a que a la salida de +3.3, +5, .... siendo ésta CC, hay un ruido de alta tension provocado por el transformador ?
> 
> Eso a efectos prácticos (twitters, etc.) provocará un "crujiteo" en el sonido o qué ocurrirá?
> 
> Supongo que con los 7805 y 7812 la corriente en CC no tiene ésas frecuencias residuales, no?
> 
> salu2



Mira, no soy un lego en el tema de fuente conmutadas (como la de una pc), bah, en realidad no soy un capo en nada, pero te puedo decir que estas fuentes basan su funcionamiento en principios muy distintos a las de las fuentes comunes, de hecho, esos pequeñitos transformadores que ves en ellas no se usan para reducir la tensión sino para la oscilación con la que funcionan. En realidad una fuente de estas caracteristicas está trabajando de manera discontinua durarnte muy breves lapsos de tiempo, por decirlo de alguna manera mas o menos grafica, y en su salida se encuentra presente un componente de alterna a muy alta frecuencia, iguaul no es nada grave que no puedas eliminar con el correspondiente filtro L-C, deberias darte una vuelta por un post que habla de fuente smps para amplificador.
Si fuese mucha potencia, este componente de CA podria destruirte tus drivers o tambien tus parlantes (no así un subwoofer)
Con respecto a los 78xx, seria bueno le eches el ojo al datasheet de los mismos y veas la curva de funcionamiento, la verdad, no te sabria decir a ciencia cierta, pero tu pregunta puede interpretarse de dos formas y hay dos respuestas por ende: 1- los 78xx y 79xx no te van a producir por si solos un componente de alterna o ruido residual
2- Están pensados para absorver las variaciones de vcc en la entrada y dar en la salida una vcc de un valor fijo, pero no sabria decirte si realmente pueden actuar como un filtro a un componente de CA como el que hablamos en su entrada, cuastion de probar


----------



## GABILON

JavAzalel dijo:
			
		

> Wo ya compre uno de 4700 uf, y todo lo demas esta casi igual, quiero saber si lo dejo asi, habra mucha diferencia?, o necesariamente tengo que comprar el de 10000 uf, por que de conseguirlo creo que lo consigo. O tendria que cambiar el transformador?, bueno. Por lo demas esta bien, tengo la placa lista y los componentes puestos listos para soldar, la unica duda es esa del capacitor grande jeje.
> Otracosa, quiero poner un voltimetro y un amperimetro en la fuente, estuve buscando y ncontre uno con ca3161 y ca36162, pero no me es factible hacerlo, y tambien con un icl7107 o 7106, que tambien me es imposible conseguirlos, a ver si me pueden dar otra opcion simple.



hola. ese capacitor deberia ser suficiente, igaulmente, no es necesario que pongas uno de 10000, con agregar otro en paralelo igualito al que has puesto vas a tener casi lo mismo en seguramente mucho menos espacio y con muuuucho menos dinero. deberias buscra un post que hay sobre una fuente con voltimetro digital, pero no creo que se parte mucho del uso de algun icl71xx. Suerte


----------



## JavAzalel

gracias de todas, primero probare como me va solo con ese capacitor, y luego a ver si le agrego otro si es que no es suficiente.
A y otra duda, el capacitor cerca al lm es un ceramico o de q tipo?


----------



## GABILON

JavAzalel dijo:
			
		

> A y otra duda, el capacitor cerca al lm es un ceramico o de q tipo?


yo le puse un ceramico común y corriente


----------



## JavAzalel

Ho gracias por todo y quiero decir que ya arme la fuente y me funciono a la primeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.ç
Puse varios reemplazos y supongo que sera por eso pero solo me fa hasta 45 V, pero de todas es excelente me funciona la proteccion contra corto, pero no toy seguro del limitador de corriente, a ver si me dicen como puedo probar esto.
Luego subire las fotos, gracias a esta fuente aprobe un curso en la U, ya que lo presente como proyecto final.
Gracias por todo.


----------



## gongonni

fácil, en el limitador de corriente lo pones a (por ejemplo) 1A y conectas una resistencia para que le circule más de 1A. suponiendo que regulas el voltaje a 20V:
V=I*R --> R=V/I = 20V/1,5A = 13.3 Ohm

es decir hemos considerado una resistencia que a 20V le pasa una intensidad mayor que 1A (1,5A) y el resultado a sido una resistencia de 13 Ohm. Pero creo que me he pasado un poco ya que si la resistencia se come 20V a 1,5A deberia tener una potencia de 30W DDD lol

espera, para que lo pruebes, una resitencia que se come 1V lo encuentro más normal:
R=V/I= 1V/1,5A = 0.7 Ohm y su potencia será de 1,5W, más razonable D pero espera otras respuestas, solo soy un aficionado sin título alguno (aun )

salu2


----------



## tiago

Aquios mando el esquema de una fuente regulada y variable desde 0 volt, con limitador hasta 1 Amper,que se puede modificar para mas potencia variando la resistencia, yo lo hice para 5 Amperes y funciona a las mil maravillas,la estabilización es simplemente perfecta.
Saludos.


----------



## makly

Hola! yo estoy usando para la fuente 2 transistores de potencia  2SD388...como calculo el disipador??? Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

makly dijo:


> Hola! yo estoy usando para la fuente 2 transistores de potencia  2SD388...como calculo el disipador??? Saludos.


Léete esto, te dará una idea.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## makly

Gracias Fogonazo. Lei el articulo que me dijiste y mirando el datasheet del 2SD388 no puedo encontrar algunos parametros que estan en la formula del calculo del disipador, por ejemplo la temperatura juntura/carcasa, juntura/ambiente....saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Makly



makly dijo:


> ...mirando el datasheet del 2SD388 no puedo encontrar...la temperatura juntura/carcasa, juntura/ambiente...


No están en los datasheets que vi de ese modelo, pero apostaría a que Rjc anda por un grado y medio por Watt. Si consiguieras unos transistores con datasheets completos sería más simple 

En cuanto a la Rja, no creo que la encuentres en el datasheet de un transistor de estos, pensado para trabajar con disipador sí o sí. Igual no es un dato que necesites.

Saludos


----------



## makly

por supuesto pero eso no los consigo aca....queria saber algun reemplazo si usaron. GRacias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Primer página, tercer comentario

Los transistores son NPN de uso general (Potencia) unos 15A o más y 60V o más y unos 125W o más.
2N3055, TIP35, TIP3055 



makly dijo:


> por supuesto pero eso no los consigo *aca*....queria saber algun reemplazo si usaron. GRacias.


¿ Donde es *aca* ?


----------



## lewisdcr20

Fogonazo dijo:


> Desconecta el BC327 (El que esta conectado al zener de 13V) para determinar si la falta de tension proviene del circuito de proteccion o de otro lado



Como estan queria saber si me podrian ayudar tengo un problemita con una fuente de alimentacion regulable con el LM350 0V - 35V resulta que encontre un diagrama de una fuente regulada por internet pero mi problema fue cuando lo arme esta fuente no es de 0 a 35 v sino es de 1.2 a 35v queria saber si existe alguna manera de descargarlo totalmente la fuente o sea que cuando baje el potenciometro hasta su minimo esta me de cero en la salida gracias por vuestra pronta respuesta. Mando el diagrama...


----------



## Jose_Aedo

hola quisiera  reemplazar  los 2n3055 por un un transistor transistor con encapsulado to220 o parecido no quiero nada con to3 que me recomiendan
miren la pagina 2 donde fogonazo dice

Las reformas que yo haria son las siguientes:
1) Transformador 42VCA 12A (Hierro silicio grano orientado)
2) En lugar de C1, 4 * 4700 uF 63V
3) Puente rectificador de 25A 250V con disipador
4) La resistencia "Shunt" serian 4 de 0,1Ohm 5W
5) Los transistores Q: 6 * 2N3055 sobre 3 disipadores
6) El BD242A lo reemplazaria por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador
7) Agregaria un dispositivo de proteccion por sobre-tension a la salida de la fuente (Tiristor y zenner)

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

LINCEjd dijo:


> hola quisiera  reemplazar  los 2n3055 por un un transistor transistor con encapsulado to220 o parecido no quiero nada con to3 q me recomiendan
> miren la pagina 2 donde fogonazo dice.......


Un encapsulado TO220 no te da la disipación necesaria para esta fuente, mira este transistor: *TIP3055* es encapsulado *TO218* parecido al TO220 pero mas grande


----------



## jajuey

gracias por este buenísimo aporte, podrías enviarme un diseño de fuente regulada para voltajes negativos? te agradezco tu atención

gracias por este buenísimo aporte, podrías enviarme un diseño de fuente regulada para voltajes negativos? te agradezco tu atención


----------



## Cacho

Dos de estas en serie te dan tensiones de hasta +-50V.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si quieres hacer un fuente negativa, simplemente arma una fuente positiva y el polo postivo lo usas como tierra y el polo negativo como terminal activo o caliente (hot) y así tienes una fuente negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jajuey

gracias por tu respuesta, pero me temo que no me sirve, porque para alimentar un amplificador operacional necesito un voltaje negativo y no funciona si invierto la polaridad, te dire lo que he hecho para darte una idea de lo que quiero, inicialmente hize una fuente de voltaje positivo con solo transistores, utilicé un transformador con tab central 30v-0v-30v de salida, conecté las dos lineas de 30v a un puente rectificador, la salida del puente rectificador son + y - , al conectar el positivo del puente rectificador para alimentar la fuente y como tierra utilizo la linea de 0v del transformador, obtengo un voltaje de 42.42v en dc positivo apartir de aqui pude utilizar transistores para una fuente regulada de 0v a 30v con 3A, pero al tratar de usar el lm 723 no entendi como calcular el anticorto con lo que encontré el datasheet, para el voltaje negativo utilizo el negativo del puente rectificador y la misma linea de 0v del transformador, pero apartir de alli estoy varado porqueno entiendo las abreviaturas que utiliza datasheet para las formulas, ahora si ¿me puedes ayudar con todas estas dudas?


----------



## Fogonazo

jajuey dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, pero me temo que no me sirve, porque para alimentar un amplificador operacional necesito un voltaje negativo y no funciona si invierto la polaridad,



Nadie te dijo nada de invertir polaridad, te dijeron de poner 2 fuentes iguales en serie y tomar de su punto de unión GND.

¿ Y para alimentar operacionales necesitas 0-50V y 5A de capacidad de corriente ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Como ya lo explicó Fogonazo, haces dos fuentes positivas y las conectas en serie.
El gráfico tal vez te dé una mejor idea de como es.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY

Así como lo dibujo *elaficionado*, debes usar fuentes aisladas por transformador, y luego las salidas de tu fuente conectadas en serie, por ningun motivo intentes usar el mismo transformador, a menos que tenga dos bobinas separadas


----------



## jajuey

gracias a todos por la aclaración, con el esquema de elaficionado tuve idea de lo que me estaban hablando, por favor disculpen mi ignorancia, pero me queda una duda como me doy cuenta que el transformador que estoy usando tiene dos bobinas separadas? agradezco toda la ayuda, chao.

Fogonazo solo necesito hasta -15V pero quiero tener una fuente variable para muchos usos con voltajes positivos y negativos, de todos modos disculpa mi ignorancia por no saber que con 2 fuentes en serie se podía sacar voltajes negativos, voy a hacer esa practica y les comento como me fue, de nuevo muchas gracias, chao.


----------



## DANDY

una consulta esta fuente no es regulable en corriente verdad? me refiero a que si por ejemplo le regulo un maximo de 1 amperio hago un cortocircuito la fuente me sigue entregando 1 amperio? o sencillamente lo toma como un  on off


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mantiene la corriente en un amperio, pero el voltaje de salida disminuye.
Por supuesto todo depende del circuito de seguridad que tenga la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Otterstedt

Hola amigos como andan?
Les hago una pequeña pregunta respecto al disipador...
Encontre un disipador que pienso utilizar para esta fuente, pero no se si será del tamaño adecuado...
Les adjunto unas fotos, comparandolas con el tamaño de los 2N3055...
Que opinan? Sirve para montar los dos 2N3055 sobre él, o solo uno?
Gracias!!!


----------



## DANDY

gracias *elaficionado* ....*oterstedt* mejor usa un disipador por cada transistor ya que se ve pequeño tu disipador o por ultimo le pones un cooler de pc para que enfrie rápido


----------



## JOSIAN

Ciertamente lo que dice dandy es cierto es preferible que uses un disipador por transistor ya que los que muestras en la foto generan mucho calor por lo cual necesitan una buena disipación de calor puedes incorporarle un fancooler de pc a tu fuente para refrigerarla y no olvides colocarle la silicona especial que se usa entre el transistor y el disipador esto aisla eléctricamente al transistor con respecto al disipador y favorece aun mas la disipación de calor de los transistores la pudes conseguir en cualquier tienda de electronica al igual que los disipadores con sus accesorios tornillos aislantes etc. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Otterstedt dijo:


> ....Encontre un disipador que pienso utilizar para esta fuente, pero no se si será del tamaño adecuado...


Ante la duda:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## nikko

es para un pequeño laboratorio, como para comenzar, y probar los distinto circuitos que hago, (tambien para probar motores de 24V o 30V) Necesitaria que tenga proteccion contra cortocircuito


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Así puede ser.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tomasto

He montado esta fuente  me da salida pero no me regula no entiendo mucho de electronica me podeis ayudar

por favor necesito una manita para este montaje, lo monte y me da salida pero no regula nada ,gracias


----------



## franko1819

Lo mediste con un tester?? 


Si te regula solo 2 o 3 volts, el IC esta quemado.


Y sino prueba la continuidad de las pistas.


Saludos!


----------



## alekz

lo que sucede es que tengo una fuente de voltaje de c.c la cual me proporciona 40 volts y no me sirve ese voltaje ya que es mayor, como me da c.c como le hago para reducir ese voltaje en un 50% es decir que me de 20 volts, por su atencion gracias


----------



## franko1819

Bueno, tenes el LM7824 que aguanta 40 volts, ahi tendrias 24 volts.


Luego,lo regulas y ya tienes tu fuente de 24 volts.


O sino, tienes el LM7815 que te regula hasta los 15.

No se me ocurre nada mas.

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te sugiero que te compres un transformador que sea adecuado para lo que deseas alimentar.

Porque reducir 40V a 20V, implicar que vas a gastar o desperdiciar más o menos el 50% de lo que consumes. Es decir, si consumes 1A, eso quiere decir que, son 40W, de los cuales tu usas sólo 20W, los 20W restantes son pérdida o desperdicio de energía. Viendo de otra forma, pagas por dos chocolates y sólo te comes uno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tomasto

he cambiado el 723 y comprobado las pista y sigue sin regularme nada me da el voltaje maximo a la salida pero sin regular.


----------



## marco antonio

revisa tu poteciometro el que regula la tension y el ci 723


----------



## tomasto

he revisado el potencimetro y regula bien  y el 723 se lo he cambiado y sigo igual ne se que le puede pasar a este circuito


----------



## marco antonio

la resistencia 10 k y dime que transformador esta usando transitores 
el poteciometro  que potencia tiene


----------



## tomasto

estoy probando con un transformador de 24V 2A, el potencimetro es de 4K7,
y la resistencia de 10k no se a que te refieres.

tambiem he probado con un transformador de 36V 4A


----------



## Fogonazo

tomasto dijo:


> He montado esta fuente  me da salida pero no me regula no entiendo mucho de electronica me podeis ayudar....


¿ Fotos de tu montaje ?


----------



## marco antonio

mira esas chapas trabajan cada con 3A LO QUE PASA es que caida de tension en la etapa exitadora


----------



## tomasto

a que chapas te refieres , el disipador con los 2nsd711, que les pasa,


----------



## Cacho

¿Me parece a mí o sólo tenés un colector conectado?


----------



## tomasto

esta puenteado con el otro


----------



## Cacho

tomasto dijo:


> esta puenteado con el otro


No veo el puente, por favor, ¿me podés decir dónde está? (creo que voy a aprender algo nuevo)

 Por otro lado, estás aislando los transistores del disipador y conectando la "U" del colector por abajo del niple... No entiendo cómo lo lográs.

Saludos


----------



## tomasto

pondre fotos nuevas, un saludo


----------



## tomasto

tenias razon habia soltado el puente pero conectandolo sige sin regular


----------



## ehbressan

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Yo la armé con el PCB del primer post e hice las pruebas SIN condensador (sí, entré con continua desde otra fuente ).
> 
> Anda bien lo que sea que le pongas, mientras soporte la tensión. Como te decían, a mayor capacidad, menor ripple (rizado).
> Armala, que anda a la primera y funciona muy bien.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola Cacho, por favor, podras poner las medidas exteriores de la PCB ?
Montando 2 iguales, uniendo la tierra de una con la salida + de la otra, tengo una dual, no ? Haciendolo asi, sigo teniendo regulacion en voltaje y corriente en cada rama ?
Gracias y sds.


----------



## Fogonazo

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Cacho, por favor, podras poner las medidas exteriores de la PCB ?...


Esta es una posible solución para "Ajustar" a tamaño real:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## ehbressan

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una posible solución para "Ajustar" a tamaño real:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/



Gracias Fogonazo por el link, no lo he hecho exactamente asi otras veces, pero si por prueba y error. El metodo que acercas esta bueno. En este caso, en que hay alguien que ya la hizo, es ventajoso (y no ventajero), poder tener el dato de las medidas, que ayudan mucho al dimensionado. De cualquier manera, habra que imprimir un par de veces hasta lograr escalarla a la medida correcta.
Muchas gracias por la mano.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho

Yo lo imprimí así tal cual está el .jpg del principio...
No hace falta ajustarle nada: Impresión al 100% y ya está.

Si no, imprimilo y medí la distancia de las patas del 723. Si no te da, entonces preocupate por modificarlo.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Cacho dijo:


> Yo lo imprimí así tal cual está el .jpg del principio...
> No hace falta ajustarle nada: Impresión al 100% y ya está.
> 
> Si no, imprimilo y medí la distancia de las patas del 723. Si no te da, entonces preocupate por modificarlo.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho. Ese era el dato que necesitaba.
Sds.


----------



## jvc

hermanos una pregunta. miren yo ya arme la fuente la que figura en la primera pagina la de 50 voltios 3 amperios. me da el voltaje y lo puedo regular, pero el led se mantiene encendidoo sin que halla hecho corto circuito. quisiera saber si esta bien que este sucediendo esoo o es que algo anda mal ???


----------



## Cacho

jvc dijo:


> ...*o es que algo anda mal* ???


Efectivamente, algo anda mal.

Su el LED se prende quiere decir que hay/hubo un corto y en teoría no hay tensión a la salida (o algunos mV nomás).
Algo salió mal ahí. Revisá el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## jvc

claro eso yo también pienso pero la cosa es que si tengo tensión y puedo regularla llego hasta 46 voltios y lo regulo y si funciona puse un buzzer para probar y lo hizo sonar. pero lo que no entiendo es porque el led esta prendido por que si hubiese corto como tu dices mi tensión seria cero pero no yo si tengo tensión


----------



## Fogonazo

jvc dijo:


> claro eso yo también pienso pero la cosa es que si tengo tensión ......


¿ Y los diodos 1N4148 están correctamente orientados ?


----------



## jvc

siii todo esta igual que el montaje original

ahora usted cree que sean las chapas estoy usando las 2n3055 como se si están funcionando bien y si me están regulando corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo

jvc dijo:


> siii todo esta igual que el montaje original
> 
> ahora *usted cree que sean las chapas* estoy usando las 2n3055 como se si están funcionando bien y si me están regulando corriente?



¿ Que chapas ?

Si tienes el LED indicador de "Cortocircuito" encendido pero aún tienes tensión *NO* esta controlando corriente.

Revisa con el datasheet de los transistores BC327 de haberlos conectado correctamente.
Verifica también que el patillaje coincida con la ubicación en el impreso, a veces el mismo transistor en distintas marcas poseen distinta disposición de las patas.

Tu impreso del lado de las soldaduras se ve exacto como este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3815​


----------



## jvc

Mira los cambios que hice son los siguientes:

Transistores de chapa 2n3055
Condensador de 4700uf
En vez del 242A me recomendaron que use el TIP32C por que no encontré e 242A
En vez de las resistencias de 0.27 ohm use 0.22 ohm por que no encentré de 0.27
Los potencio-metros que use son de 5K los 2, y de 2 vatios. no use potencio-metros de alambre ya que estaban muy caros.

Ahora si hay algo mal conectado quisiera saber como revisarlos pero el voltaje si me da hasta 50 voltios, y he probado conectando un zumbador y lo hace sonar

-------------------------------

Amigos llegue a solucionar el problema de mi fuente. Me regulaba el voltaje ya no se prendia el led y me aguantaba el anticorto circuito todo bien pero tengo 2 dudas:

1) No se como usar el regulador de corriente, no se para que sirve ese potenciometro y como regulo la corriente, quisiera que me expliquen como usarlo y como debe salir por que a mi no me regula nada no se como usarlo.

2) Estaba muy bien mi fuente y estaba probando el anticortos y despues de unas 7 u 8 cortos que le hise puffffffffffff volooo no se que cosa, creo que los transistores de potencia (2n3055) quisiera que me digan o me recomienden unos transistores que aguanten mas porque esos se queman muy rapido

Espero su respuesta. Saludossss 

ahi te dejo las fotos


----------



## jvc

Ok lo harÉ pero quisiera que me ayudes a solucionar el problema que se me a presentado porque nose que hacer. Otra cosa que me he dado cuenta es que en el circuito original el potenciometro que regula la corriente estan conectadas los 3 pines sin embargo en el circuito impreso que adjuntaron no lo esta.
Aqui adjunto las imagenes

ayudenme porfavor

Cuando yo probÉ el amperimetro no me funciona solo me prende el led. Algo anda mal con respecto al limitador de corriente y al reseteo


----------



## Cacho

Buena observación JVC, pero errada la conclusión 

Si te fijás, el extremo que no está conectado no hace mal acá... Fuen un lindo rastreo el que hiciste en el impreso, pero no del todo correcto. Revisá bien, porque el condensador que te interesa es el de 3u3 y no el de 100uF. Miralo bien, que el pote conectado como está, no trae problemas... Concentrate en el condensador 


Saludos


----------



## jvc

entonces porque creen que que cuando prendo la fuente siempre aparece en corto luego que la reseteo todo normal y cuando lo apago despues de un rato se prende el led y se empiesa apagar lentamente como si estubiese descargando un condensador.

ahora con respecto al limitador de corriente como me debe funcionar y como lo debo conectar para probar si eso esta bien.
el potenciometro esta en buen estado lo eh revisado y me marca bien.

espero su ayuda porfavor


----------



## Cacho

jvc dijo:


> entonces porque creen que que cuando prendo la fuente siempre aparece en corto luego que la reseteo todo normal...


Por el condensador de 100uF


jvc dijo:


> y cuando lo apago despues de un rato se prende el led y se empiesa apagar lentamente como si estubiese descargando un condensador.


Eso es más complicado, pero normal también.


jvc dijo:


> ...ahora con respecto al limitador de corriente como me debe funcionar y como lo debo conectar para probar si eso esta bien.


Fijás la tensión, agarrás una resistencia de potencia suficiente y la conectás. Previamente habrás calculado cuánta corriente va a circular en esas condiciones.
Si salta como debe, todo va bien. Si no... va mal.

Saludos


----------



## jvc

entonces lo que me quieres decir esque es normal que cuando prenda la fuente se me prenda el led indicandome corto circuito? porque he revisado el condensador de 100uf y lo veo todo bien. todo esta en su lugar igual que el circuito impreso


----------



## Cacho

Pregunta número 32 del examen:

Complete la línea punteada:
Un condensador descargado frente a corriente continua se comporta como ............................

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Cacho dijo:


> Pregunta número 32 del examen:
> 
> Complete la línea punteada:
> Un condensador descargado frente a corriente continua se comporta como ............................
> 
> Saludos



CORTOCIRCUITO 

Oh la marca de agua.


----------



## jvc

se cierra osea hace el corto  thanks.


----------



## Cacho

Señor Dano, deje de pasarle las respuestas a su compañero o le retiro el examen 

Jvc, sin carga conectada apagá la fuente y encendela en poco tiempo. El poco tiempo es para que no tenga tiempo de descargarse el condensador a través de la resistencia de 4k7 y mantené el potenciómetro de la coriente en un número bastante alto.
Al encenderla no debería saltar la protección.

E insisto: Mirá el condensador de 3u3 en el esquema y en el PCB...

Saludos


----------



## jvc

No entiendo ya me mareaste mas. El condensador de 3u3 esta bien conectado igual como el pcb. Lo que no entiendo es porque me salta el anticorto al prenderla. Y como tu dices si lo apago y lo prendo rapido no me salta el anticorto. Quiero que me expliques la razon y como deberia ser el funcionamiento correcto de la fuente y los anticortos.

Otra duda que tengo esque no puedo limitar la corriente. Osea si esta conectado el aperimetro en serie y yo muevo el potenciometro de la corriente deberÍa de moverse la aguja sin embargo no se mueve nada. No se para que sirve o si algo anda mal.

El voltaje si me anda bien me regulada de 0.3 a 49.7 voltios.
Y el sistema anti cortos tambiÉn me funciona, solo que ya se me han volado varias chapas 2n3055 por hacer varios cortos seguidos y largos, aunque eso puede ser ya que el disipador que uso no es el que usan en la pagina # 1 (fan  8x8) yo use 2 independientes de tamaÑo chico.

Luego siempre que prendo la fuente me aparece el led prendido luego le apreto el reset y todo marcha bien.

Ahora otra consulta es: Yo he armado un voltimetro digital para conectarlo, quisiera saber como lo debo de conectar a la fuente para que siempre este prendido asÍ este marcando voltaje 0 en que partes debo conectarlo de forma segura y que siempre resiva voltaje. Quisiera que me guÍen.

Espero respuestas  a todas mis dudas. Necesito ayuda
muchas gracias saludos


----------



## leo555

Hola... se me esta resultando dificil poder encontrar el integrado IC723,, he consultado con otras persona y me dijieron que podia utilizar el integrado MC1723.. lo  que quiero saber si seria lo mismo o igual para poder completar mi proyecto,, aun que también si saben de algun lugar donde lo vendan solo diganmelo.
yo soy de Uruguay/salto
gracias saludos.!


----------



## J2C

Leo555

Es el mismo integrado, solo puede ser distinto el encapsulado.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tienes que pedir LM723 ó MC1723

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leo555

Ah.. ok  muchísimas gracias.! saludos


----------



## jajuey

hola, ya he leído la solución de los problemas anteriores, ya revisé que todo este bien conectado pero, el led se queda prendido aun si le oprimo el reset, no me varia el voltaje de salida, pero; si mido el voltaje de salida en el pin 11 del lm 723 si varia, ademas si mido el voltaje en los terminales del zener de 13v me marca 0v, también medí el voltaje del terminal positivo a tierra y del negativo a tierra y hay una diferencia de 13v, si me pueden ayudar muchisimas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

jajuey dijo:


> hola, ya he leído la solución de los problemas anteriores, ....


Retira el BC327 cuyo colector se conecta al zener de 13 V y prueba que pasa con la tensión de salida.


----------



## jajuey

retiré el transistor que alimenta el zener  de 13v ahora el voltaje de salida varía desde 25v hasta 39v, el led aun permanece encendido y no se apaga cuando oprimo el reset cualquier ayuda muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Tu PCB se ve exactamente así mirando desde la parte posterior ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 3815

¿ Que tensión tienes en la pata 12 del IC ?


----------



## Cacho

Y ojo con esto:



Esa pistita (que no es tal, sino el recuadro del PCB) no debe hacer contacto entre los dos puntos esos...
Estarías conectando la salida con masa y es lógico que así no se apague nunca el LED que marca los cortos 

Y de los BC327... Medilos *uno por uno* que hay dos distribuciones de patas: EBC y CBE. Fijate cuáles tenés (si no están mezclados) para ponerlos como van.
Este tipo de circuitos (como casi todos) no se comporta bien si tiene los transistores al revés.

Saludos


----------



## marco antonio

esa fuente lleva unos potenciometro que hay en lima puedo usar este


----------



## Fogonazo

marco antonio dijo:


> esa fuente lleva unos potenciometro que hay en lima puedo usar este


Si, *NO* hay inconveniente siempre que respetes los valores.


----------



## marco antonio

aya chevere y dime el amperimetro como se instala el voltimetro si se como


----------



## Fogonazo

marco antonio dijo:


> aya chevere y dime el amperimetro como se instala el voltimetro si se como


Amperímetro en serie con la salida positiva o negativa.
Voltímetro en paralelo con la salida.


----------



## marco antonio

estoy armando esta fuente pero en el trasformador nos pide 2 x 36 osea quiere de decir 0 y 36 o el transformador es con su TAP central 0 para tierra de chasis como su fiera un simetrico me podrian apoyar


----------



## Cacho

La fuente lleva un trafo simple de 36V. *No se usa **ningún punto medio* conectado a *nada de nada*.

Si tenés un trafo de 18-0-18V, usás los extremos para alimentar la fuente y *el punto medio no lo conectás a nada*, lo aislás y lo dejás ahí tranquilito.

Saludos.


----------



## marco antonio

osea eso quiere decir un transformador simple de 0 y 36 voltios o de otro de 36v y 36v


----------



## Fogonazo

marco antonio dijo:


> osea eso quiere decir un transformador simple de 0 y 36 voltios o de otro de 36v y 36v



O sea que lleva *1 (Uno)* solo transformador con salida de *36V*.

Si *NO* tienes o *NO* consigues ese transformador podrías emplear uno de 18-0-18 V del cual *NO* empleas el punto medio.


----------



## marco antonio

que pasa si le pongo de 36v el otro extremo 36v por que esto lo quiero de 5 amp


----------



## Dano

marco antonio dijo:


> que pasa si le pongo de 36v el otro extremo 36v por que esto lo quiero de 5 amp



Aunque no entendí exactamente la pregunta, por lo general hay humo y alguna chispa...


----------



## PauJef

Hola, soy PauJef , gracias por tus consejos Cacho y disculpa que no habia podido responder pronto; ya encontre los daños: los colectores de los transist de  potencia no estaban haciendo un buen contacto y ademas habia un problema en el divisor de tensión del Lm723, ya solucione todo eso y me funcionó muy bien, pero la corriente llega maximo hasta 2,6A y despues de eso se quema uno de los transist de potencia ya que se calienta bastante mas bien dicho se recalientan; y eso que le puse un disipador mucho mas grande que los que utilizan en las fotos de este foro, además le puse dos ventiladores pequeños.
Que tan factible es poner otro transistor de potencia en paralelo a los otros dos? me soportara más corriente? ya que necesito unos 3,5A ya que estoy haciendo funcionar un motor paso a paso para el control de una valvula, y éste demanda 3,1A ; con todo voy a ver si le hago la prueba, estar´en contacto


----------



## jajuey

termine por fin mi fuente mi problema estaba en los transistores muchas gracias por la ayuda, ahora quiero preguntar como puedo fijar una corriente, es decir que si coloco mi fuente en 12v  que otro circuito puedo usar para fijar una corriente, gracias por toda la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

jajuey dijo:


> termine por fin mi fuente mi problema estaba en los transistores muchas gracias por la ayuda, ahora quiero preguntar como puedo fijar una corriente, es decir que si coloco mi fuente en 12v  que otro circuito puedo usar para fijar una corriente, gracias por toda la ayuda


¿ Que fuente armaste ?.
Porque si armaste la de la primera página, en ella menciona el circuito limitador de corriente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4892


----------



## jajuey

disculpen no me hice entender, lo que sucede es quiero hacer electrolisis en el agua para esto estoy utilizando la fuente, pero tengo el siguiente problema: debo utilizar 12v y la resistividad del agua es de alrededor de 100ohm lo que significa que por ahi pasan 1.2 mA pero necesito que por ahi pasen 2A ¿es posible? ¿que puedo hacer?

gracias por toda la ayuda


saludos


----------



## Cacho

jajuey dijo:


> debo utilizar 12v y la resistividad del agua es de alrededor de 100ohm lo que significa que por ahi pasan 1.2 mA pero necesito que por ahi pasen 2A ¿es posible? ¿*que puedo hacer*?


Violar las leyes físicas o resignarte.

V=I*R y esa maldita ecuación se cumple en los PCBs, en la electrólisis y en cuanta cosa tenga circulación de corriente.
O subís la tensión o bajás la resistividad del agua con algo, o acercás los electrodos (baja la resistencia entre ellos ), o...

Saludos y rehacé la cuenta de la corriente, que no son 1,2mA


----------



## Fogonazo

jajuey dijo:


> ..... pero necesito que por ahi pasen 2A ¿es posible? ¿que puedo hacer?...


La fuente te entrega tensión a una carga, la corriente es función de la tensión de salida y la resistencia de la carga.
La fuente posee corte por sobre corriente, pero no puede aplicar mas corriente que la que el circuito consume, lo único que puedes hacer es aumentar la tensión.

Para tu electrolisis puedes: 
1) Acercar los electrodos.
2) Aumentar la superficie de los electrodos que está en contacto con el agua.
3) Agregar al agua un ácido o una sal para mejorar la conductividad del agua.
4) Explicar mejor que es lo que quieres hacer.
5) Aplicar todas las anteriores.


----------



## jajuey

el lugar donde debo hacer esto, cuento solo con una bateria de carro, la idea es hacer mas eficiente la electrolisis, no importa si se baja la tensión solo necesito producir hidrogeno y oxigeno en el menor tiempo posible voy a intentar con acido sulfurico para disminuir la resistencia del agua pero creo; y digo creo porque no estoy seguro, que con transistores puedo aumentar la corriente, ademas no sé si al aumentar la corriente con transistores tambien me aumente la potencia. por favor me podrían dar todas las sugerencias que tengan? nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

pandacba dijo:


> El segundo TR BC327 es el encargado de sensar la corriente de tal forma cudndo en sus extremos se produce una caida de tensión del orden de los .66V(umbral de conducción) este conduce el primer 327 ...


No funciona así, la protección se activa cuando Q2 (en el esquema que subí original pero con numeración) *deja* de conducir.


----------



## RbTo

oye de casualidad no tendras un diagrama de una fuente dual de +-5 y +-15, o alguna idea de como hacerla, te agradeceria, saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 31422

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

jajuey, es para hacer una soldadora con gas de Brown?
Si es así, te recomiendo el hilo de este post: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3322&start=0
El tema principal es la confección de los electrodos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa un transformador con dos secundarios iguales e independientes (que los secundarios no tenga terminales unidos).
Haces dos fuentes positivas iguales con el 723.
Pones las fuentes en serie, y usas como tierra el punto de unión del negativo y el positivo de las dos fuentes. Así tienes una fuente positiva y negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger

ya avía pensado eso pero entregara la misma potencia por el voltaje negativo ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ambas fuentes son iguales, por lo tanto tienen potencias similares o iguales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## carlosmc

Adjunto imagenes del diseño del PCB , en breve estare enviando las imageens del circuito ya montado.

(Por error envié primero el comentario de arriba, sino que se actualizo esta ventana y se borró lo que escribí, bueno lo volví a escribir)

Hola que tal, bueno estuve armando esta fuente y tuve un problema similar al que comentó PauJef



PauJef dijo:


> ....ya solucione todo eso y me funcionó muy bien, pero la corriente llega maximo hasta 2,6A y despues de eso se quema uno de los transist de potencia ya que se calienta bastante mas bien dicho se recalientan....



Estaba todo funcionando normal hasta que probé la fuente con una carga: 8ohms,25W a 12V estaba normal la carga se calentaba todo bien  , luego subí hasta 14V y de unos segundos empezo a salir humo de la resistencia me fije y ya no eran los 14V sino 48V,  en todo rato estaba registrando el voltaje en mi multímetro.

No era la primera vez que me pasó eso, la primera vez probé una carga de 1ohm,25W a 3.3V y al poco rato empezo a humear.
Esa vez me demore en encontrara el error revisaba transistores pequeños, diodos y todo; pero luego me puse a ver solo la parte donde circula la corriente enomermente ( las chapas Dos 2n3055, el puente , las resistencias de 0.22Ohms) y ví que el Vbe era 1.4mV de ambas chapas (lo que normalmente es cerca de 600mV). Luego desconecte las 2 chapas y efectivamente uno de los 2 transistores no funcionaba eso ya lo medi con la opcion del multimetro para medir diodos. Pensé que los dos se habían malogrado pero solo uno estaba mal, cambie un transistor y todo estaba bien hasta que después de días termine de armar y paso lo mismo.

Quisiera una ayuda para ver que es lo que esta fallando o quizas alguna modificación.

En breve estare enviando imagenes del circuito montado, ya subí el diseño del PCB y el esquemático.


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.

Una sola pregunta: Ese PCB, ¿a qué esquema responde?. Con el PCB se puede armar un circuito, pero no sirve para nada nada nada más. Es completamente inútil para hacer un análisis a menos que se levante el esquema haciendo ingeniería inversa.
Y eso da trabajo...

Por favor, subí el esquema del que hablás, que parece no ser el de este hilo...

Saludos


----------



## carlosmc

Si de inmediato, abajo esta montado el circuito , si estuvo funcionando pero se malogro uno de los 2N3055 no lo he podido desarmar porque se me malogro el cautil  y con las justas termine de soldar los demás componentes de los bordes (las salidas de la fuente, la entrada del trafo y las salidas a las chapas)  con una pistola de soldar de punta gruesa eso para los electricistas es por ello que al final en la soldadura me salian bolones.

PD:
-El PCB es de la fuente por supuesto
-En el PCB hay un error en la serigrafia componente  TIP32 (reemplazo del BD242) que dice E C B   en vez de ser al reves B C E pero al colocar puse al TIP al reves y si normal estuvo funcionando más me guie de las pistas


----------



## marco antonio

aca en mi pais no hay el potenciometro de 3k como reemplazarlo por de 5k que pasaria funciona o afecta algo


----------



## Cacho

No va a haber problema con ese pote. Lo único es que quizá tengas un pedazo de recorrido muerto, pero no es nada de vida o muerte 

Saludos


----------



## carlosmc

De acuerdo, si lo sé del esquematico, ya no lo volvi a escanear pero no veo el problema es idéntico al que dio inicio tupolev, el diseño estaba en Orcad de ahi todo funcionaba perfectamente como lo había mencionado el problema es que no me aguanto poco más de 1.5 amp.
Lo que no me cuadra hasta ahora es porque se me malogran los transistores de potencia ( similar al caso que comento PauJef) 
Feliz Año a todos.


----------



## Cacho

carlosmc dijo:


> ...pero no veo el problema es idéntico al que dio  inicio tupolev...


Hasta que lo dijiste, ese era precisamente el problema.


carlosmc dijo:


> ...de ahi todo funcionaba perfectamente como lo había mencionado el  problema es que no me aguanto poco más de 1.5 amp.


¿Y qué SOA tienen los 3055?
¿Y qué potencia son capaces de disipar? ¿Y ajustados por el derating  térmico?

Revisá por ahí, que me da la impresión de que por ese lado salta el  problema.



			
				marco antonio dijo:
			
		

> no entiendo el pedazo de recorrido muerto en al comensar o al final si un amperimerto con aguja como se veria de 0 a 5 amp


No... Ahí me parece que tenés un error grave de concepto. Revisá qué son corriente y tensión, cómo se relacionan y qué es esperable que veas en cada caso.

En todo caso alcanza con analizar cómo trabaja ese control de corriente para ver qué efectos tendrá en tu caso.


Saludos


----------



## carlosmc

Bueno  no se cual será el problema pero con esos disipadores que coloque no deberia tener problema con la disipación, ¿no?. Cuando pusé a prueba la fuente con la resistencia de 8Ω a 14 voltios en un inicio anda bien todo los 4 resistencias de 0.22Ω,5w no se calentaban nadita y los disipadores estan tibios pero luego un rato después cuando vi que en vez de 14v ya estaba en 48 voltios a 8Ω, desconecte rápido el enchufe de la fuente y palpé que esas 4 resistencias estaban calientes y ni que hablar del de 8Ω salía humo pero no se malogro, de ahi luego quite la carga y ya la feunte solo entregaba 48v no regulaba para nada (talvez el 2n3055 que conseguí no es de buena calidad me costó S/. 2.50 ) 
Nunca me funcionó la protección de sobrecorriente en ese caso (si lo probé a circuito abierto sin carga con 35v les junte las puntas y si se apagó marcaba 250mV  ), pero cuando luego comprendí que marcaba 48V entendi que no era cosa del circuito de protección sino que el transisitor dejo de funcionar primero y de ahi vino todo ya que el Vce de las chapas eran 1.3v quedaba siempre en 47.6V.

Perdón por no respetar al pie de la  letra los componentes, pero en vez del zener de 13V que da a la base del TIP 32 usé uno de 15V y si trabajaba bien lo medi operando cuando probé a 12V mi carga de 8hms; el TIP32 es reemplazo del BD242 me dijeron que ya no lo venden, y las resistencias solo consegui de 0.22ohms no de 0.25ohms; aparte de ello el IC723 que mencionan lo consegui como el regulador LM723CN de ST y mis 3055 tambien son marca ST.

Si a alguno le funcionó a 5Amp les agradecería que me lo confirmen porque hasta ahora mi fuente solo esta entregando 1.5Amp , en tanto voy a tratar de conseguir lo mas rapido el zener de 13v y un nuevo cautil


----------



## Cacho

carlosmc dijo:


> no se cual será el problema pero con esos disipadores que coloque no deberia tener problema con la disipación, ¿no?.


Tenés una confusión entre disipación de potencia y disipación de calor. No son lo mismo, aunque una es consecuencia de la otra.
50V en el colector, 8V en el emisor y cerca de 2A de corriente => 84W de disipación.
¿Cuánto calor genera eso? A calcularlo nomás.
Y fijate qué es el SOA de un transistor, que es el otro dato que estás pasando por alto.


carlosmc dijo:


> Si a alguno le funcionó a 5Amp les agradecería que me lo confirmen porque hasta ahora mi fuente solo esta entregando 1.5Amp , en tanto voy a tratar de conseguir lo mas rapido el zener de 13v y un nuevo cautil


Cambiá todo lo que tengas quemado y probalo SIN carga y SIN los transistores de potencia para comprobar si regula la tensión.
Después acomodá todo como para pedirle unos 100mA (si es en una tensión bastante alta, mejor). Si camina bien así, conectá los de potencia y empezá a probar con más corriente.

Saludos


----------



## carlosmc

Bueno ya cambié el 2n3055 que se malogro y cambié ahora si el zener de 15v por uno de 13v como indica el esquema original.

Gracias por el consejo ya me fije del SOA del 2n3055, si esta en la zona normal (Para una carga de 8Ω a 8V => Vce≈42V y la corriente por cada transistor es 0.5Amp) pero aún asi si está trabajando segun el SOA en alta potencia para esos valores de 42V y 0.5Amp.

Acerca de la disipación de calor si estás en lo cierto, acontinuación detallaré observaciones que realice solo a ambos transistores de potencia.

a)Primero probé sin carga, regula perfectamente, y funciona su protección de cortocircuito.

b)Coloqué la carga de 8Ω a 8.09v y al colocarlo se bajo insignificantemente a 7.98V  casi igual, luego toqué ambos disipadores y de la imagen que mandé solo el más pequeño quemaba y el otro estaba frio (talves si el calor de la disipacion afecta su normal funcionamiento) 

c)Medí el Vbe de ambos trabajando con la carga y notaba que al colocarlo marcaban ambos cerca de 580mV al inicio pero luego en el de disipador pequeño iba bajando ese valor (Vbe) a razon de 15mV por segundo y el de disipador grande lo hacia a razonde 5mV/seg  y seguian bajando y no se estabilizaban y cuando llegaba a 320mv decidi apagar la fuente. (Esto es normal no debería estar los Vbe casi constante, según el datasheet (2n3055) Vbemax=1.5v eso me da entender que si es variable)

d)De un rato ya frios nuevamente encedí sin carga la fuente normal todo, coloqué la carga a iguales condiciones, y esta vez medí las resistencais de 0.22Ω en las salidas de los emisores de las chapas vi que la chapa de disipador pequeño su resistencai aguantaba un voltaje de 220mV osea por ahi pasaba todo el amperaje y la otra resistencia estaba con 2mV osea no estaba trabajando estaba de relajo por ello que la chapa de disipador grande estaba fresco.
(no se porque sucede eso, pensé que es mucha corriente asi que que hice otra prueba)

e) Coloque la carga  a 2V eso es solo 1/4 de amperio e igual solo una chapa trabajaba y el otro solo miraba.

f) Volví al caso inicial y esta vez deje que se bajará el Vbe de la chapa del disipador chico y lo que pasó es que como si llegará a la saturación el Vce bajo a 1.3v (Antes era de 42V aprox) y la salida era 47v y al toque empezó a humear el 8ohms(carga), los desconecte y eso creo que es lo que estuvó pasando anteriormente no era que solo aguanataba 1.5Amp (como lo describí al inicio) , sino que poco a poco bajaba el Vbe y se malograba.

g) Otra cosa que ví es cuando aun no se malograba si trabajaba y se calentaba y por ejemplo la última lectura del Vbe era 400mV y lo desconectaba y conectaba de nuevo en vez de que empieze de nuevo en 580mV el Vbe, era cerca de 420mV (El calor si influia en ese valor)
y bajaba nuevamente.

h) Desoldé la base y el emisor de la chapa de dispador chico que se malogro y ahora si está trabajando normal sin carga, pero con carga la chapa (esta vez trabajaba  el flojo) también se calentaba y poco a poco bajaba el Vbe pero a razon de 5mV como al inicio solo que esta vez si calentaba y si habia voltaje de 220mV en la resistencia de su emisor.

Lo que haré sera tratar de conseguir un dispador grande o el que más se asemeje pero solo colocaré un disipador para ambos, y de nuevo a comprar un par de 2n3055 por si acaso.

Tengo el esquema en proteus y al conectar con cargar se destabiliza el voltaje Vbe de las chapas se parece a mi caso pero el mio baja poco a poco la simulación se ve un cambio brusco de voltaje


----------



## yanggomez

Hola amigos, estoy interesado en diseñar esta fuente, tengo una inquietud, voy a trabajarla a 120v ac, tension monofasica. Estaba observando los planos y parte de la informacion que esta en el primer post, pero veo que en el diagrama se habla de 220vac para el trafo en el primario y secundario de 36v, por lo que lei en post siguientes, si deseo 50v a 0v el trafo debe estar secundario a 56v con la perdidas, pero el diagrama dice 36v, no soy muy  experto en esto pero mme gustaria saber si con los demas componentes de alguna forma alcanza los 50v.

La otra inquietud, es que si voy a usar tension monofasica mi trafo debe ser primario 120v, secundario 36v, a 5 amperios cierto.

Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## carlosmc

No pues 36v es Vrms o sea hay 36√2≈51V y con las pérdidas más que nada en el amplificador en su Vce sera un par de voltios os ea tendras entre 49v o cercano a eso , pero por las noche cuando nadie usa elsistema electrico su 36v subirá a 38v y sobre pasas los 50v en DC.

De la tensión a usarque mencionas si debe ser como lo dices de 120v a 36v


----------



## Cacho

El trafo va de la tensión que sea que tengas en la red a 36V de alterna con la corriente que sea que le des. Eso es todo lo referente al trafo.

@Yanggomez: Repasá tus notas sobre tensiones y transformadores que todo el primer párrafo de tu post es una mezcla extraña de conceptos. Sobre todo fijate cómo es la parte de rectificación de alterna 

@Carlosmc: Primero que nada, ¿de qué hablás cuando mencionás las pérdidas "en el amplificador en su Vce sera un par de voltios os ea tendras entre  49v o cercano a eso"?
Segundo y último, si a la noche la tensión del secundario pasa de 36V a 38V, pasás de 50,7V a 53,6V al rectificar, nada preocupante ni grave 

Saludos


----------



## J THE ONE

bien puede trabajar, no importa la entrada en el trafo, no trabaja en ese punto el circuito, es con la reduccion en el secundario, los componentes de la circuiteria tienen su voltage regulado con diodos zener y el nte 98 soporta 500v 20a


----------



## ZUNDACK

Puedo usar un capasitor de 12000 uF a 80 V en lugar del mensionado de 10000 uF?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Zundack, sí, podes.


----------



## Medicina2004

Hola amigos, estoy intentando entender este circuito no entiendo como funciona la regulacion de la corriente. 
En otros circuito he visto que es el Lm723 el que a travez de sus patas 2 y 3 regula la corriente, pero en esta fuente no se como es.

Tengo muchas ganas de armar esta fuente pero me gustaria entender bien como funciona. (y claro esta se poco de electronica ya que no es mi profesion.....cuanto me arrepiento de no haberla estudiado!!!!)

Saludos
Alejandro


----------



## gonpa

el capacitor de 3.3 uF esta al revez si comparamos el esquematico del 1° post con el pcb, ahora mi pregunta como es que andaba? yo la arme ase y anduvo un tiempo pero luego se quemo la etapa de reset, el led quedo encendido pero la tension no desaparecia andaba normal salvo ese problema...que puede haber sido?

y el regulador de corriente del esquema tampoco coincide con el pcb...por que? o yo miro mal?

edito: el regulador esta bien mire mal la pata del extremo se une con la del medio...pero lo otro sigo con la duda? el negativo del cap de 3.3uF va a los emisores de los TR´s(segun esquematico) en el pcb al revez.......?

no no sigo sin entender la conexion del pot de corriente, y ese cap no entiendo con el pcb =(


----------



## Cacho

Medicina2004 dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy intentando entender este circuito no entiendo como funciona la regulacion de la corriente.
> En otros circuito he visto que es el Lm723 el que a travez de sus patas 2 y 3 regula la corriente, pero en esta fuente no se como es.


Fijate que acá no se usa esa característica del 723.
La regulación de máxima corriente la hacen los BC327 que tenés en el circuito. Si los numerás de Q1 a Q4 yendo de izquierda a derecha, el 3 maneja sólo el indicador, así que ese no juega en el análisis de nada. Fijate que la salida la controla un PNP (BD242) que sube la tensión en las bases de los de salida a medida que baja la suya en la base. Si Q4 conduce, el Vbe del 242 se hace 0,7V o menos, con lo que no va a conducir y no van a "abrir la canilla" los de salida.

El asunto es que Q4 sólo conduzca frente a una sobrecorriente.

Es usando el condensador de 3u3 que se logra (y sí, está al revés en el layout que como está en el esquemático), pero no es algo trivial de explicar (tampoco es tan difícil).

No sé qué tan profunda sea la explicación que pretendés, pero básicamente así trabaja, y el 723 no interviene en la regulación de corriente.

@Gonpa: No importa lo del pote. Fijate que simplemente están invertidas dos patas. Van al cursor y un extremo o al extremo y al cursor... Es lo mismo a fin de cuentas.


Saludos


----------



## gonpa

gracias por responder pero,....como lo coloco al final? como esta en el pcb? que asi lo puse yo, o lo doy vuelta? para que quede como en el esquema???


----------



## Cacho

Ponelo para que quede como en el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Medicina2004

Cacho muchas gracias por la explicacion ya me voy a poner a analizar esos transistores a ver si logro entenderlo bien!!! 
Gracias!!
Alejandro


----------



## gonpa

Hola cacho me podrias explicar por que daria lo mismo invertirlo o no?


----------



## Cacho

El escaneado y el que está dibujado en el primer post son el mismo esquema. Quizá cambie algún modelo de transistor, pero no hace nada.

@ Gonpa: Invertir el pote da igual, fijate cómo varía la resistencia (que eso es lo que hace un pote) en un caso y otro. Sólo cambia el sentido en que tenés que girarlo y el resultado es el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

yo hablaba del cap de 3u3  lo del pote ya entendi muchas gracias por tu dedicacion....ahora el tema es que el cap esta al revez y por que?

en el esquema el + del cap va al pote y el - a los emisores de los TR´s en el pcb no  esa e smi duda

ahora estuve leyendo un poco aqui http://electronicapractica.crearblog.com/tag/lm723/ de esta fuente y dice ser NO cortocircuitable entre cables de salida, dice que solo tiene la limitacion de corriente ajustada con su pote.....es cierto?

muchas gracias por ser tan atento chacho!


----------



## Medicina2004

Hola yo no entiendo mucho, pero ese capacitor que estan hablando es electrolitico no? no esta puesto al revez en el esquematico tambien? ya que la pata negativa esta conectada al positivo.

Cacho tenes razon son identicos los esquematicos.
Gracias!!
Alejandro


----------



## Cacho

gonpa dijo:


> yo hablaba del cap de 3u3...hora el tema es que el cap esta al revez y por que?





gonpa dijo:


> Hola cacho me podrias explicar por que daria lo  mismo invertirlo o no?



Entonces ahí está el error. Yo nunca dije que fuera lo mismo.


gonpa dijo:


> en el esquema el + del cap va al pote y el - a los emisores de los TR´s en el pcb no  esa e smi duda


Y así es como debe ir, tal como está en el esquema y no como está en el layout.


gonpa dijo:


> ahora estuve leyendo un poco aqui http://electronicapractica.crearblog.com/tag/lm723/ de esta fuente y dice ser NO cortocircuitable entre cables de salida, dice que solo tiene la limitacion de corriente ajustada con su pote.....es cierto?


Preguntale el porqué a esa gente...
Y qué quieren decir con no cortocircuitable con los cables a la salida...

Por lo pronto, tengo dos de estas fuentes armadas y no he tenido problemas de nada quemado.


Medicina2004 dijo:


> no esta puesto al revez en el esquematico  tambien? ya que la pata negativa esta conectada al positivo.


La negativa está conectada al lado positivo... Y la positiva también  (ojo con eso, que ahí está el porqué ).

Fijate que tenés la resistencia de shunt (las dos de 0r25 en paralelo) en el medio. La pata positiva siempre queda "más positiva" que la negativa. Cuando haya corriente de salida, caerá cierta tensión en ese shunt. Del lado positivo sólo habrá una caída proporcional a la corriente de base del segundo BC327 (despreciable) y la que den las corrientes que circulen por la R de 1k, el pote de 3K, la R de 10K y de ahí por 6k8 hasta los 35V que da el zener (eso son 0,72mA).

Y esos 0,72mA (asumiendo que el pote de 3k está "todo para arriba", así que no intervendrá) dan una caída de 0,72V sobre la resistencia de 1k, y esa es la misma caída que habrá entre base y emisor de Q2... Va a conducir...
Y cuando haya corriente circulando por el shunt, la tensión del emisor caerá (poquito, pero caerá...) y si llegamos a 0,7V o menos el transistor ya no conducirá... ¿Qué corriente hará falta en el shunt para eso?

¿Y si el pote estuviera en el otro extremo? ¿Qué valores resultarían? ¿Y qué corriente?
Ahí tenés una de las claves del sensor este y cómo trabaja 

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

gracias cacho, ya lo pongo al cap como esta en el esquema, lo raro es que.....muchos la armaron cmo esta en el layout y no les ocurrio nada?


----------



## Medicina2004

Relamente gracias!!! pero supera ampliamente mi conocimiento,.... pero me da muchas de aprender!!! asi que tengo que agarrar las viejas revistas que tenia de chico y ponerme a leer.
Igual para poder practicar voy a armarme esta fuente.
Mil gracias y espero pronto poder contestarte esos interrogantes que dejaste!!!!!!!
Saludos!!!

Ale


----------



## Cacho

De nadas.



gonpa dijo:


> lo raro es que.....muchos la armaron cmo esta en el layout y no les ocurrio nada?


No es raro, simplemente no trabaja como se supone que lo hará.
Al condensador no le va a pasar nada porque la tensión en inversa que verá nunca va a ser superior a la crítica (unos 5V) como para que reviente.
Para lograr esa diferencia deberías tener una corriente de 40A en las resistencias que hacen el shunt.



Medicina2004 dijo:


> ...espero pronto poder contestarte esos  interrogantes que dejaste!


Dale nomás, es todo Ley de Ohm, ninguna otra cosa difícil (bueno, un poco de atención...).
El diseño es bastante ingenioso, así que puede resultar algo engañador a la hora de mirarlo. Como consejo, ignorá el primer transistor por el momento . Centrate sólo en el segundo y el cuarto (y lo que ese cuarto hace sobre el driver de los de salida).

Saludos


----------



## Mike23

ok... perfecto, tenia esa duda al hacer el esquematico, aunque mira... ya ves que en una parte, donde esta la resistencia de 3k y que dice: amp. de salida y en el otro extremo, en donde esta la resistencia de 5k, y q*UE* dice voltaje de salida, ahi en el esquematico seria poner un cable asi solo? porque en el esquematico que circula por internet tiene una flecha, pero no la encuentro en el programa... seria dejar el cable y ya ahi poner luego (al armar la tarjeta) poner el pot o como?? si me explico en que partes?

una ultima duda... el ventilador como o a donde iria conectado? fuera de la tarjeta como un enfirador independiente?? porque la fuente de alimentacion estaria conectada al tranformador no? pero no veo salidas para el ventilador...

muchas gracias y disculpa por la molestia de tantas preguntas


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​
*Voltios salida* ajusta la tensión de salida de la fuente
*Amp. salida* ajusta la limitación de corriente de salida de la fuente

Los potenciómetros se conectan directo a la PCB

Ver el archivo adjunto 3667​
Si quisieras agregar un cooler, deberías agregar un regulador "Extra" de tensión para alimentarlo, por ejemplo un LM7812


----------



## Mike23

mmm ok...seria entonces cosa de revisar como seria el...aditamento. entonces, donde estan las flechitas, en el esquematico pongo un pot. de cuanto? de 1M? o es mucho??


----------



## Fogonazo

Donde dice *5K* colocas un potenciómetro de *5KΩ o 4700Ω*
Donde dice *3K* colocas un potenciómetro de *3KΩ o 2700Ω*
Lo que consigas mas fácil


----------



## Mike23

ok. perfectisimo. muchisimas gracias!!! disculpa las molestias en domingo.


----------



## remi93

una pregunta para poner un cooler extra tengo que hacer el circuito basico del lm7812 y lo alimento en paralelo a la salida del transformador con una resistencia que le baje el voltaje hasta el regulador pero como lo hago con la intensidad, para al lm7812 le llege una cantidad de intendad pequeña???

aqui una imagen de idea, lo pueden corregir porfavor por que no me manejo mucho
http://imageshack.us/f/694/esquema131.jpg/


----------



## Cacho

¿Y para qué tanto trámite?

Rectificá por separado media onda de la salida (un diodo nomás), calculá la caída que necesitás según la corriente que necesita el cooler y poné la resistencia. Dos componentes y ninguno es "sensible", menos posibilidades de falla.

Lo de usar media onda es simplemente para que sea más fácil de armar y por la disipación en la resistencia (la mitad que con onda completa), y a fin de cuentas regularle la tensión a un cooler es un despropósito.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema, de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena.
> 
> Y el Manual para el correcto montaje del circuito.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> Saludos
> 
> Adjunto la imagen del PCB.
> 
> Saludos


Debo admitir que para el frio es bueno,a 50V y 5A, tenes 250W casi una estufa
aca les dejo uno igual y con limitador de corriente
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/41827/lm723.JPG
http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm
http://www.seits.org/features/pwrsup.gif
debo admitir que no encontre una fuente partida con los lm723,habra que meterse en el data sheet del mismo y hacer uno



zopilote dijo:


> Los transistores de regulacion son desconocidos, que usaste para reemplazarles. me imagino que debe disipar mucho calor, que nos recomiendas.



o colocas 2 x 2n3055 o un MJ802 que soporta 10A


----------



## Cacho

tinchusbest dijo:


> Debo admitir que para el frio es bueno,a 50V y 5A, tenes 250W casi una estufa
> aca les dejo uno igual y con limitador de corriente
> http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/41827/lm723.JPG
> http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm
> http://www.seits.org/features/pwrsup.gif


¿Y qué ventajas/diferencias tienen esos con respecto a este?
Por lo de los 250W de disipación... Bueno, estás planteando la máxima caída con la máxima corriente. Todo extremo asusta en estos casos.


tinchusbest dijo:


> debo admitir que no encontre una fuente partida con los lm723,habra que meterse en el data sheet del mismo y hacer uno





			
				fer716 dijo:
			
		

> ...alguno tiene el diagrama  para el area negativa ? .. agradesco la ayuda  posible.


Ambas cuestiones se solucionan de la misma manera: Leyendo el hilo entero.
Ya se habló más de tres veces sobre cómo hacer eso.

Saludos


----------



## fer716

gracias hermano . la conexion debe ser asi , cierto . o estoy equivocado .. recibo gustoso cualquier correccion .


----------



## Cacho

fer716 dijo:


> gracias hermano . la conexion debe ser asi , cierto . o estoy equivocado .. recibo gustoso cualquier correccion .


Exacto, sólo tres cosas: 

-Primera, no pongas 4700uF a la salida del regulador. Eso es una barbaridad.
Pensá que cuando corte la protección por sobrecorriente vas a tener todavía una carga enorme a la salida esperando para quemarte bien quemado lo que haya ahí.
Para peor, cuando bajes la tensión de salida vas a tener todos esos microfaradios cargados a la tensión original. Feeeeeeo... Esa tensión no baja ni de casualidad hasta que se descargan. Y hasta te pueden quedar polarizados al revés los transistores de salida (eso sabrás que no es bueno para ellos).
Encima son caros los condensadores que pensás agregar... No, mejor no los pongas.

Si querés poner algo, usá 100nF o hasta 1uF, pero nada grande.

-Segunda, En los esquemas se usa (por convención) que lo "más positivo" esté arriba y lo "más negativo" esté abajo. Vos lo dibujaste al revés, no pasa nada, pero es como leer cabeza abajo .

-Tercera: Como bien dibujaste, la alterna tiene sí o sí que estar aislada galvánicamente o esto no lo podés conectar en serie. No uses un trafo con un solo devanado secundario y punto medio. Tienen que se dos secundarios independientes o dos trafos separados.

Saludos


----------



## fer716

que oso ..  pense que asi tendria mas amperios o mas estabilidad en la salida . hno:  . y si adiciono el de 100 uF y la resistencia de 4.7 k a masa que esta en el diagrama original ? .
por cierto ya hice la prueba y esta resistencia ( 4.7 k - 1 w ) conectada en la salida a masa se recalienta cuando tiene unos 35 v en adelante . esto es normal . sera que le aumento el numero o la potencia en watios . 
ya hice la prueba con las fuentes en serie y me funciono perfectamente solo que use de positivo una fuente con lm 317 que solo me llego a 26 v . ahora voy a construir la otra tarjeta . 
muy agradecido .


----------



## tinchusbest

fer716 dijo:


> que oso ..  pense que asi tendria mas amperios o mas estabilidad en la salida . hno:  . y si adiciono el de 100 uF y la resistencia de 4.7 k a masa que esta en el diagrama original ? .
> por cierto ya hice la prueba y esta resistencia ( 4.7 k - 1 w ) conectada en la salida a masa se recalienta cuando tiene unos 35 v en adelante . esto es normal . sera que le aumento el numero o la potencia en watios .
> ya hice la prueba con las fuentes en serie y me funciono perfectamente solo que use de positivo una fuente con lm 317 que solo me llego a 26 v . ahora voy a construir la otra tarjeta .
> muy agradecido .



te quiero decir que tenes que tener en cuenta que estas trabajando con 50V 5A, y que esa resistencia es de solo 1W.....
Igual creo que es una fuente que consume demasiados watts y si arreglas amplificadores de mas de 100W,te conviene tener una fuente switching que es mas buena para esos casos,yo todo lo que arreglo no necesito tanto voltaje y amperaje,la que tengo es de 0V a 35V 20A y me refunciona.

Es solo mi humilde parecer


----------



## Cacho

Fer, aclará bien qué es lo que estás por construir...
En el primero post tenés el diagrama y el PCB para hacer estas fuentes. Seguilo, hacé todo y probalas por separado. Después ponelas en serie.

Agregarle condensadores y chiches a la salida no ayuda, no lo hagas.



tinchusbest dijo:


> te quiero decir que tenes que tener en cuenta  que estas trabajando con 50V 5A, y que esa resistencia es de solo  1W.....


Te quiero decir que tenés que tener en cuenta que estás pifiándole como  de acá a Groenlandia. Agarrá la calculadora y revisá las cuentas de la  disipación.


tinchusbest dijo:


> Igual creo que es una fuente que consume  demasiados watts y si arreglas amplificadores de mas de 100W,te conviene  tener una fuente switching que es mas buena para esos casos,yo todo lo  que arreglo no necesito tanto voltaje y amperaje,la que tengo es de 0V a  35V 20A y me refunciona. Es solo mi humilde parecer


Es claro que una switching será más eficiente, siempre, que una lineal.  Sólo en consumos bajísimos la lineal la va a superar. Como sea, sería más que muy raro que se trabajara con una salida mínima y una corriente máxima (disipación máxima).
Por lo demás que pusiste, te recomiendo que repases los conceptoa de potencia: No se consume, sino que se disipa, y no en cualquier parte. Más si te dedicás a reparación de amplificadores, ese tema necesitás tenerlo bien claro o te va a traer problemas.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest

pido perdon,quise decir por la disipacion que se hace a traves de los transistores de potencia,ademas arreglar los ampli de potencia se necesita mas de 50V,excepto los de los automobiles,pero sigo insisiendo con el que teniendo 50V 5A es mucha disipacion,solo sirve en invierno por el frio.jajajajaCariños



Cacho dijo:


> Fer, aclará bien qué es lo que estás por construir...
> En el primero post tenés el diagrama y el PCB para hacer estas fuentes. Seguilo, hacé todo y probalas por separado. Después ponelas en serie.
> 
> Agregarle condensadores y chiches a la salida no ayuda, no lo hagas.
> 
> 
> Te quiero decir que tenés que tener en cuenta que estás pifiándole como  de acá a Groenlandia. Agarrá la calculadora y revisá las cuentas de la  disipación.
> 
> 
> 
> Es claro que una switching será más eficiente, siempre, que una lineal.  Sólo en consumos bajísimos la lineal la va a superar. Como sea, sería más que muy raro que se trabajara con una salida mínima y una corriente máxima (disipación máxima).
> Por lo demás que pusiste, te recomiendo que repases los conceptoa de potencia: No se consume, sino que se disipa, y no en cualquier parte. Más si te dedicás a reparación de amplificadores, ese tema necesitás tenerlo bien claro o te va a traer problemas.
> 
> Saludos


si tenes razon,pero el dice que la misma calienta mucho,yo en mi fuente no le puse y como te digo tiene un trafo de 24V 20A,a la salida le puse un condensador de 1uF y no tiene una resistencia,aunque si la resistencia a la salida es para aumentar la "Z",aunque si esta en paralelo la baja.¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Cacho

tinchusbest dijo:


> ...teniendo 50V 5A es mucha disipacion...


Ese es el caso de (casi) un cortocircuito en la salida seteándola en prácticamente 0V. Sólo en ese caso tendrías esa disipación en los transistores.
Digamos que tenés 1V a la salida (49V de caída en los transistores) y una carga de 0,2Ω. Sólo ahí tendrías esos números de disipación que tanto mencionás y te preocupan. Eso suponiendo que no se activara la limitación de corriente.


tinchusbest dijo:


> ...el dice que la misma calienta mucho


Puede ser. Hay que ver cuánto es mucho, porque esas apreciaciones varían de persona en persona...
De todas formas, con 4k7 y 50V, ¿qué potencia disipás? 
(Acordate de que su resistencia es de 1W)


tinchusbest dijo:


> ...la resistencia a la salida es para aumentar la "Z",aunque si esta en paralelo la baja.¿O estoy equivocado?


¿De qué resistencia hablás?

Saludos


----------



## fer716

hola. cacho  , no habia contestado por problemas con el internet . resulta que siguiendo este tema desde hace como 20 dias decidi construir esta fuente . y me funciono perfectamente ( uno que otro detallito ) . entonces decidi hacerla doble ,pero la costumbre de ver fuentes dobles ( positivo . masa . negativo . ) con transistores pareja . estaba esperando otra fuente  . no con 2n 3055 ( npn ) , sino con unos ( pnp ) para ponerle unos 2sa 1943 que tengo ya comprados . 
lo que estoy contruyendo ahora es la otra fuente para sacar el negativo . por cierto no estoy usando 2n 3055 , estoy usando 2sc 5200 . pienso usar 3 por cada fuente . la resistencia que comento se calienta es una 4.7 k ubicada entre la salida del dc y masa . ya anule los condensadores de 4.700 , instale 100 uF , y con esta resistencia puesta el voltaje baja mas rapido , por ej de 40v a 5v , es instantaneo y sin la resistencia se demora casi 1.5 segundos . le monte 4 de 20k - 1w en paralelo y chao calor . 
ademas esta fuente no solo es para probar amplificadores , pienso usarla como una herramienta de trabajo . mejor dicho para  probar lo que sea , ( hasta 48 voltios ) . 
sr cacho , muchas gracias por su valioso tiempo , y a todo el combo participante .


----------



## Cacho

fer716 dijo:


> la resistencia que comento se calienta es una 4.7 k ubicada entre la salida del dc y masa...


Con 50V a la salida y 4k7 tenés una potencia disipándose ahí de 0,53W.
Con una de 1W te alcanza y con 2W vas más cubierto. Con los 5W que usaste... sobra 

Por otro lado, te recomendaría usar otra fuente igual para hacer la simétrica. Si vas a usar una distinta (con PNP), buscá los 2955 que son los complementarios del 3055. Son más baratos que los que tenés y van más ajustdos a ese diseño. Con los que tenés te sobra mucho.
Otra opción son los TIP35C/36C.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest

Cacho dijo:


> Ese es el caso de (casi) un cortocircuito en la salida seteándola en prácticamente 0V. Sólo en ese caso tendrías esa disipación en los transistores.
> Digamos que tenés 1V a la salida (49V de caída en los transistores) y una carga de 0,2Ω. Sólo ahí tendrías esos números de disipación que tanto mencionás y te preocupan. Eso suponiendo que no se activara la limitación de corriente.
> 
> Puede ser. Hay que ver cuánto es mucho, porque esas apreciaciones varían de persona en persona...
> De todas formas, con 4k7 y 50V, ¿qué potencia disipás?
> (Acordate de que su resistencia es de 1W)
> 
> ¿De qué resistencia hablás?
> 
> Saludos



hablo de la resistencia que colocaron a la salida en paralelo con el capacitor,la de 4k7


----------



## Cacho

Perfecto, hablamos de la misma resistencia entonces.
Calculá qué potencia disipa en las peores condiciones 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hola gente... una pregunta, tenía ganas en un futuro de hacer esta fuente, pero NO tengo ganas de usar tres 2N3055 por cuestiones de espacio, quiero hacerla bien compacta y chica, y la duda es si en vez de esos transistores (2SD711 o 2N3055) puedo usar solo dos MJ15003, originales obviamente...

Saludos!
PS: Ya que estoy, subo los datasheet's de los tres transistores de potencia nombrados en el diagrama esquemático de la fuente, del primer post. Me encanta coleccionar datasheets.


----------



## tinchusbest

Tavo dijo:


> Hola gente... una pregunta, tenía ganas en un futuro de hacer esta fuente, pero NO tengo ganas de usar tres 2N3055 por cuestiones de espacio, quiero hacerla bien compacta y chica, y la duda es si en vez de esos transistores (2SD711 o 2N3055) puedo usar solo dos MJ15003, originales obviamente...
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Ya que estoy, subo los datasheet's de los tres transistores de potencia nombrados en el diagrama esquemático de la fuente, del primer post. Me encanta coleccionar datasheets.


normalmente los transistores de potencia usan capsulas TO-03 de aluminio,ahora bien si queres reducir el tamaño te aconsejo usar los BD239,los tip42,pero todo depende de la corriente que queres usar......


----------



## Tavo

tinchusbest dijo:


> normalmente los transistores de potencia usan capsulas TO-03 de aluminio,ahora bien si queres reducir el tamaño te aconsejo usar los BD239,los tip42,pero todo depende de la corriente que queres usar......



Me parece que no entendiste bien mi pregunta.

En el tercer comentario de este tema, Fogonazo dice que los transistores 2SD711 (desconocidos) se podrían reemplazar por TRES 2N3055... Y justamente eso es lo que NO quiero. Mi idea sería usar solo dos (2) transistores de potencia, tal y como se ve en la foto subida por el autor del tema. 

Yo creo que si se pueden usar dos MJ15003, porque los transistores que propone el esquema tienen entre 6 y 15A de corriente de colector, y el MJ15003 es de 20A y 250W de disipación máxima, lo que de eso deduzco que trabajarían tranquilamente cómodos y descansados, no?
Digo esto porque por ahí se comentaba que la fuente puede disipar cerca de 200W a una mínima tensión de salida y máxima corriente; lo que me hace pensar que si los MJ15003 tienen 250W de disipación *cada uno*, en las peores condiciones estarán disipando *125W* cada uno. 

En resumen, estoy casi seguro que esto que quiero hacer se podría comparar con ponerle un manso V8 a un Fiat 600...  A mi me gustan las cosas exageradas. Listo, tema resuelto. 

Saludos!


----------



## tinchusbest

Yo use el MJ802, aguanta 20A, pero siempre lo calculo con 10A....


----------



## keros

hola.

si yo quiero montar esta fuente, y usar un transformador de 2x30V 8,33A

necesitaria en total 4 transistores 2n3055
el bd 242 sustituirlo por un tip141

pero tengo unas dudas, que no consigo aclarar.

1 la resistencia ''shunt'' cual es? las dos en paralelo de 0,25 homs ?
2 la regulacion de intensidad, que se ha de hacer para que regule dentro de la potencia del transformador? de que depende, de la R shunt?
3 los 2n3055 se cambian tal cual, sin modificar la resistencia de emisor? esa resistencia es solo para repartir la intensidad, no?

perdon por el toston. alguien me puede echar un cable?


----------



## tinchusbest

keros dijo:


> hola.
> 
> si yo quiero montar esta fuente, y usar un transformador de 2x30V 8,33A
> 
> necesitaria en total 4 transistores 2n3055
> el bd 242 sustituirlo por un tip141
> 
> pero tengo unas dudas, que no consigo aclarar.
> 
> 1 la resistencia ''shunt'' cual es? las dos en paralelo de 0,25 homs ?
> 2 la regulacion de intensidad, que se ha de hacer para que regule dentro de la potencia del transformador? de que depende, de la R shunt?
> 3 los 2n3055 se cambian tal cual, sin modificar la resistencia de emisor? esa resistencia es solo para repartir la intensidad, no?
> 
> perdon por el toston. alguien me puede echar un cable?



1º tene en cuenta que cuando tengas 1V y a corriente maxima tenes que disipar calor en los transistores 49V x 8A= 392 wats (en invierno te viene bien porque es casi un calentador)
2º con respecto al los 2N3055 y su transistor para manejarlos,tenes que conseguir alguno que sea darlington o tambien un 2N3055 sirve,y como te dije yo use unos MJ802 pero era a 30V y 20A,cuanto mas soporte los transistores mejor.
3º cada transistor de salida DEBE llevar una resistencia para que regule la cantidad de corriente que soporte cada transistor.
4º la resistencia de emisor depende de la cantidad de corriente que queres que cada transistor soporte


----------



## LAM

hola que tal?, aca les dejo un par de imagenes de una de las fuentes que me arme gracias al circuito que compartio el compañero tupolev  a quien aprobecho agradecerle por el aporte!. Ya hace casi un año que la estoy usando y anda una joya!!!...
Saludos.


----------



## kimme68

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si un poco  va a calentar, con minimo voltaje y plena corriente son como 200 W de
> disipacion, unos huevos fritos sobre los disipadores quedaran barbaros.
> 
> La fuente esta bien, la alta disipacion es el precio al gran rango de tension de salida.
> 
> Los transistores se podrian reemplazar por 2N3055 (3)
> 
> Sugerencia:
> Si al transformador se conecta distinto se puede implementar una fuente de 2 rangos Por ejemplo 0 a 25 y 25 a 50, con esto la disipacion se puede mantener a un valor mucho menor


para reemplazar el 3055 no va a funcionar de H.F.E es demasiado bajo, intente muchas TIP141 0,56 ohmios aproximadamente 20 a 10 piezas


----------



## Cacho

Perdón que me meta en la puntiaguda argumentación, pero... ¿SOA significa algo para ustedes?.
Y acuérdense de que están trabajando en continua, no con pulsos (eso es importante: Ver la curva de DC).

Eso es lo que tienen que mirar con más atención a la hora de seleccionar los transistores, junto con la disipación total de potencia y el Power Derating Factor.
La ganancia para hacer o no un Darlington... Están en Sziklai ya, así que no tiene mucho sentido, aunque siempre se puede complicar en caso de ser necesario.

@Tinchus: La diferencia entre el 3055 y el 802 es prácticamente nada en esta aplicación que hiciste si hablamos de corrientes. Por la disipación, va un poco más cómodo que el 3055, esa es una a favor, aunque no hay mucha diferencia 

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Me gustaría montar la fuente de alimentción que encabeza este post, pero me surgen algunas preguntas, antes de ponerme manos a la obra. Son las siguientes:

   1ª -Fogonazo comentó en la página 1 de este post que:
        "Los transistores se podrian reemplazar por 2N3055 (3)" 
        ¿Por cuáles se deben reemplazar en concreto?

   2ª -¿De qué tipo de didos rectificadores deben ser los que figuran en el esquema? ¿O se trata    
         de un puente rectificador de 8 A, que ya viene así montado? 

    3ª -¿Las resistencias de 0,25 ohms/3W y las de 0,22ohms/3W deber ser de alambre, de 
        cerámica,  ... ? 

    4ª - ¿El resto de resistencias pueden ser de 1/4 de W?

    5ª - ¿El condesador de 47 nF debe ser de poliester, cerámica, ...?

    6ª - ¿Esta fuente de alimentación es cortocircuitable? Si la respuesta es no, ¿se podría modificar 
        el circuito para que lo fuera y en ese caso qué habría de modificarse? 

Se me ocurren algunas preguntas más, pero no quiero parecer pesado.
Desde ya gracias!!


----------



## Cacho

1.- Los 3055 o similares andan bien.
2.- Es un puente y viene así.
3.- Cualquiera que sea de 3W. Nada crítico.
4.- Sí.
5.- Cualquiera está bien.
6.- Sí, lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias Cacho por tus respuestas. Lo único que no me queda claro es el número de transistores que se deben reemplazar. Según Fogonazo son 3. Pero sino me equivoco deben ser 2. Los cuales se muestran en el esquema con un "Q?". ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?
Por cierto, ¿sería posible incorporar a esta fuente algún avisador luminoso/acústico para cuando se produzca un corto?
El puente rectificador es de 8 amperios, ¿pero de cuánto voltaje?
Gracias de nuevo!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Gracias Cacho por tus respuestas. Lo único que no me queda claro es el número de transistores que se deben reemplazar. Según Fogonazo son 3. Pero sino me equivoco deben ser 2. Los cuales se muestran en el esquema con un "Q?". ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?


Si colocas los que se mencionan en el primer comentario son 2, si no los consigues puedes colocar 3 2N3055 con sus correspondientes resistencias de emisor.


> Por cierto, ¿sería posible incorporar a esta fuente algún avisador luminoso/acústico para cuando se produzca un corto?


Ya tiene, el LED se enciende ante un corto y permanece en esa condición hasta que se presiona "Reset".


> El puente rectificador es de 8 amperios, ¿pero de cuánto voltaje?.......


8A y 200V o mas.


----------



## DanielNR

Disculpa mi ignorancia Fogonazo! Pensaba que la función de ese Led era indicar si la fuente estaba encendida. Por cierto, ¿se podría añadir otro Led para que cumpliera esta función?

     2ª) ¿Los potenciómetros (5k y 3k) deben ser lineales, logarítmicos o es indiferente?

     3ª) Según tú, Fogonazo, el transformador que reemplazarías sería: 
          “1) Transformador 42VCA 12A (Hierro silicio grano orientado)”
          ¿Pero qué voltaje en el primario debe tener? ¿Son 12 Amperios es en el secundario?

Gracias por tus aclaraciones Fogonazo!!

Un saludo!!


----------



## DanielNR

¿Podrías concretar la posición del Led indicador de "on/off" en esta fuente en concreto?(con su respectiva resistencia, claro)

Muchas gracias Cacho!

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Cacho

Va en paralelo con el condensadore de 4700uF/63V que hay bien a la izquierda en el diagrama de la primera página.

La resistencia... Si la tensión en el condensador este es Vc (esta va a depender de la tensión que entregue tu trafo, en el diseño son 50V), entonces es (Vc-Vled)/Iled.
Típicamente Vled está entre 2V y 3,5V (según el color), y las corrientes rondan los 20mA.
La potencia disipada en la resistencia será (Vc-Vled)*Iled.

Tan simple como eso.

Saludos


----------



## jvc

Ante todo buenas noches, tengo un gran problema con la fuente, resulta que hace tiempo que ensamble esta fuente del post sin embargo siempre que cortocircuito la fuente se quema los transistores 2n3055 y siempre tengo que cambiarlos. yo tengo entendido que esta fuente es cortocircuitable pero a mi no funciona como debe ser. espero que me pueda ayudar derrepente hay algo que me estoy equivocando o algo esta mal hecho.


----------



## hazard_1998

Cacho dijo:


> Perdón que me meta en la puntiaguda argumentación, pero... ¿SOA significa algo para ustedes?.
> Y acuérdense de que están trabajando en continua, no con pulsos (eso es importante: Ver la curva de DC).
> 
> Eso es lo que tienen que mirar con más atención a la hora de seleccionar los transistores, junto con la disipación total de potencia y el Power Derating Factor.
> La ganancia para hacer o no un Darlington... Están en Sziklai ya, así que no tiene mucho sentido, aunque siempre se puede complicar en caso de ser necesario.....




me preocupa, y mucho esto que te preguntabas vos cacho....

es mas, yo postie hace un tiempo una fuente de 0 a 250V y de 0 a 2.5A con la particularidad de no tener voladuras de transistores por 2da ruptura... pero no le dieron mucha bola parece...

si encuentro el enlace lo agrego


----------



## Cacho

jvc dijo:


> ...yo tengo entendido que esta fuente es cortocircuitable...


Es cortocircuitable, efectivamente.


jvc dijo:


> ...pero a mi no funciona como debe ser.


Y... Revisá que hayas puesto todo como va, sobre todo los BC3x7, que vienen con más de una distribución de pines y el pote de regulación de corriente...

@Hazzard: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-250v-0-2-5a-serie-22239/ 

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

Cacho dijo:


> .
> 
> @Hazzard: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-250v-0-2-5a-serie-22239/
> 
> Saludos



exactamente esa cacho!
lo que mas me preocupa es que nadie se haya interesado en preguntar que corno es el SOA, que es "segunda ruptura", las deducciones que leí mas arriba con respecto a la potencia de las resistencias de emisor y etc etc.... 

antes de meter un solo dedo en un amplificador recomendaria leer un poquito no?


----------



## Cacho

Pero llegamos de nuevo al mismo punto que se suele llegar...

Hay dos tipos preponderantes de personas (preguntando) en este foro: Los que buscan aprender cómo se hace o cómo funciona algo y los que sólo buscan armar/solucionar algo (y si se lo soluciona alguien más, mejor, pero que sea gratis).

La enorme mayoría busca "_hacer esto y que ande_". No importa cómo, ni con qué, ni por qué: Importa "_que ande_".
Está bien, quiere tener su fuente para _andáasaberqué_ y la tendrá. Eso sí, frente al primer problema viene la catarata de posteos preguntando desde el transistor hasta los condensadores, el humo, el protón azul y el spin, que leyó que tenía algo que ver con los electrones.

Ahí es cuando el armador se enoja con las respuestas, muchas veces se ofende porque lo mandan a leer ("si yo sólo planteo esta duda"). Ahí entran a jugar los que podrían explicarle dónde está el problema y "_los que lo armaron y les anduvo_". Los primeros tardan poco en darle lectura, los segundos, consejos del tipo "probá cambiando el...".
Cambia que te cambia (leer no, ¿eh?) quizá logre que su montaje ande finalmente. Bien por él.
De leer ni hablar, y los que lo refirieron a textos o lecturas ya no están en esa consulta, así que si no anduviera... Adiós.

Del otro lado tenés a los que buscan aprender. Muchas veces se confunden entre la multitud de "_hacedores_" y terminan pagando por ellos.
Uno de los que busca aprender cómo funciona una cosa agradecen una fórmula, la explicación de cómo calcular algo y demás cosas similares. El _hacedor_ pide el número: ¿De cuántos Ohm tiene que ser la resistencia? ¿De qué potencia?.

Ahora, lo del SOA.
Veamos, primero debe estar bien clara la idea de lo que es un transistor (eso implica entender qué es la tensión, qué es la corriente, qué es la energía, al amigo Joule, matemática y ganas). Sabido eso, cómo relacionar una cosa con otra y finalmente llegar a cómo se destruyen los transistores.
Primera ruptura, segunda, disipación, el famoso power derating, y ahí sí, llegamos a SOA por el caminito amarillo, pasando el Reino de Oz.

Entonces, querida Dorothy, puedes golpear los talones y las cosas son fáciles.
Pero tuviste que recorrer el caminito amarillo, que si no al golpear los talones llegás al medio de Beirut o de Tripoli en lugar del living de tu casa en Kansas.
Y en el medio los espantapájaros descubren que sí tienen cerebro (y siemrpe lo tuvieron) y los leones, que no eran tan cobardes. Y al fin el malo malísimo del mago de Oz no era tan malo, sólo los estaba mandando a leer...

Que aprender no duele, sólo lleva un poco de esfuerzo.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias Fogonazo!! 
Según los esquemas que tengo de ambos indicadores digitales (corriente y tensión) debería añadir a la fuente, el regulador de tensión 7805 para que me suministrara los 5V que me hacen falta para la alimentación de dichos indicadores. Aunque ... ambos indicadores deben ser alimentados por 5V (cada uno). En este caso, ¿debería añadir a la fuente 2 reguladores 7805?
En fin, como siempre, estoy hecho un lío!!
Gracias a tod@s por vuestros aportes!!
Un saludo!!


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo!!
> Según los esquemas que tengo de ambos indicadores digitales (corriente y tensión) debería añadir a la fuente, el regulador de tensión 7805 para que me suministrara los 5V que me hacen falta para la alimentación de dichos indicadores. Aunque ... ambos indicadores deben ser alimentados por 5V (cada uno). En este caso, ¿debería añadir a la fuente 2 reguladores 7805?
> En fin, como siempre, estoy hecho un lío!!
> Gracias a tod@s por vuestros aportes!!
> Un saludo!!


Depende un poco de qué tipo de medidor uses.
Hay veces (más que nada en los digitales) en que no podés usar la misma fuente para alimentar el medidor y la carga, porque se le hacen líos.

En el caso de tu fuente, considerá que un 7805 tendría la tensión de entrada de la fuente (50V) y con eso lo cocinás. No podés ponerlo después de la regulación, porque cuando estés en 8V o menos, ya no va a funcionar bien.

Eso te deja con dos opciones: O hacés una regulación previa al 7805 para acomodarle un poco la entrada o ponés una fuente aparte (con un 7805, claro).
La segunda es más simple, se hace con un transformadorcito de poca corriente y alrededor de 9V. No son caros y te evitás dolores de cabeza y disipaciones grandes.

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Pues la verdad es que tengo por ahí un transformador de 9+9V/800mA DC. Quizá me pueda servir. De todas maneras, de momento no tengo ninguna idea clara de cómo hacer este otro circuito que me aconsejas Cacho (se aceptan sugerencias). Sobretodo el tema que te comentaba de si deben ser 2 reguladores 7805. 

Haber cómo me lo puedo montar!

Gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que tengo por ahí un transformador de 9+9V/800mA DC. Quizá me pueda servir.


Claro que sirve. Usá una sola rama (9V) para esto y dejá la otra la aire. No es lo mas ortodoxo, pero si no te vas mucho con la tensión (como a 25V rectificando los 18V que tenés entre extremos).
Como el consumo será poco, no vas a tener problemas con el desbalance de cargas en el trafo.


DanielNR dijo:


> De todas maneras, de momento no tengo ninguna idea clara de cómo hacer este otro circuito que me aconsejas Cacho (se aceptan sugerencias). Sobretodo el tema que te comentaba de si deben ser 2 reguladores 7805.


Rectificá los 9V, filtrá (poquito, que total vas a regular después), un 7805 y a los medidores.
La masa de esa tensión va a la masa de la fuente regulada que tenés armada.
Con un solo 7805 tendría que andar bien para los dos.

Hay un tema de cálculo de fuentes para audio que te puede servir para ver lo del filtrado, otro sobre los 78XX en la práctica que te va a servir para sacarte dudas sobre los reguladores y otro (este es mío) sobre disipadores para amplificadores AB (el concepto es el mismo en el fondo y el primer ejemplo es de un regulador como este).
Con eso no deberías tener ningún problema para hacer tu proyecto.

Ojo, hacé la fuentecita esta primero, probá que funcione bien, unila con la masa de la otra fuente, medí de nuevo que ande todo como debe y recién ahí conectá los medidores.
Más vale prevenir que curar (nunca me pasó algo así... )

Saludos



DanielNR dijo:


> Haber cómo


Haber <> A ver


----------



## DanielNR

Ok!! Cacho, qué condensadores me aconsejas para el filtrado del Trasformador de 9V ? 2200 µF/50V, quizá sea demasiado, ¿no crees? 

Un saludo!!

Por cierto el Tranformador que aconseja reemplazar Fogonazo, no lo pude conseguir! Y tampoco este condensador del esquema: 220nF/1%. Fui a 3 tiendas diferentes pero sin éxito


----------



## marco antonio

alguien podria decir como remplazar el pot de 3k donde se regula la corriente de esta fuente de 0 a 50 v de 0 a 5 amp hasta ahora no encuentro es te potenciometro gracias espero sus repuestas


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> Ok!! Cacho, qué condensadores me aconsejas para el filtrado del Trasformador de 9V ? 2200 µF/50V, quizá sea demasiado, ¿no crees?



Leé el tema sobre fuentes que te mencionaba más arriba, está en Audio y es de Fogonazo.
Como rectificás 9V, te vas a cerca de 13V y regulás 5V después (o sea que necesitás unos 8V por lo menos para que el 7805 trabaje bien).
Mientras el ripple te quede siempre por encima de los 8V (5Vpp de ripple) ya vas bien .

Calculá nomás, que tenés las fórmulas en ese tema.


DanielNR dijo:


> Por cierto el Tranformador que aconseja reemplazar Fogonazo, no lo pude conseguir! Y tampoco este condensador del esquema: 220nF/1%. Fui a 3 tiendas diferentes pero sin éxito


No sé de qué trafo hablás ni de qué condensador, así que no te puedo decir nada.
¿Dónde está (número de post) eso a lo que hacés referencia?



marco antonio dijo:


> alguien podria decir como remplazar el pot  de 3k donde se regula la corriente de esta fuente de 0 a 50 v de 0 a 5  amp hasta ahora no encuentro es te potenciometro gracias espero sus  repuestas


Unos cuantos posts más atrás estuve hablando de cómo funcionaba ese pote y lo que hacía. Fijate, rehacé las cuentas y usá el valor de pote que consigas (vas a tener que cambiar los valores de algunas resistencias).

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Hola!! Es curioso que te dé justo la mitad de lo que te debería dar (como máximo). ¿Tienes el circuito montado en placa? ¿Puedes aportar alguna foto para ver si te podemos ayudar?
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola!! Es curioso que te dé justo la mitad de lo que te debería dar (como máximo). ¿Tienes el circuito montado en placa? ¿Puedes aportar alguna foto para ver si te podemos ayudar?
> Saludos!!


Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​
¿ Que tensión tienes en el capacitor de 4700µF ?


----------



## kimme68

Hola a todos. Me pregunto si alguien se controla temeraturen el 2N3055?
 He construido con 2 bdv65, bu932 y 2N3055 y había resistencia de emisor 0,10 a 0,33 para todas las pruebas es un transistor caliente que el otro, pero ¿por qué?
 He utilizado el traductor de google y soy de Suecia


----------



## Fogonazo

! Välkommen till samhället ¡

No debería calentar un transistor mas que el otro, excepto que sus ganancias fueran excesivamente diferentes.

¿ Si inviertes de posición los transistores sigue calentando el mismo ?


----------



## kimme68

Hola de nuevo, que reunió a unos 15 minutos bdv65c cuatro nuevos y uno se vuelve mucho más caliente que el otro  Tengo el mismo que el 2N3055), puede ser que yo necesito 0.56 como resistencias de emisor.

----------------------------------

Ahora tengo que fija la diferencia de temperatura en mi BU932, que sustituye las resistencias de emisor de 0,27 a 0,56 ohmios.
Así que ahora puedo construir otro para que pueda tener doble voltaje + - 50V.


Saludos cordiales Joakim


----------



## Fogonazo

kimme68 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora tengo que fija la diferencia de temperatura en mi BU932, que sustituye las resistencias de emisor de 0,27 a 0,56 ohmios.
> Así que ahora puedo construir otro para que pueda tener doble voltaje + - 50V.
> Joakim



Es extraño que necesites resistencias de emisor de un valor tan alto, ¿ Puede ser que tus transistores no sean originales o de mala calidad ?

*Transistores Falsificados*


----------



## kimme68

Falso Yo no creo que sean porque he comprado seis piezas de un proveedor y 10 de otro, y todos dan diferentes temperaturas con 0,27 ohmios.
 Me alegro de que funcione.


----------



## Fogonazo

kimme68 dijo:


> ... Me alegro de que funcione.



Yo también


----------



## DanielNR

Las resistencias de 0.25Ω/3W (2) y las de 0.22Ω/3W (2) puede ser bobinadas? En la segunda foto de este tema que creó 'tupolev' se ven unas resistencias verdes, pero no sé de qué tipo pueden ser.
Gracias! Un saludo!

De que potencia disipadora deben ser los diodos zener?

El secundario del transformador es de 36V y 5A, pero AC o DC?


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> Las resistencias de 0.25Ω/3W (2) y las de 0.22Ω/3W (2) puede ser bobinadas? En la segunda foto de este tema que creó 'tupolev' se ven unas resistencias verdes, pero no sé de qué tipo pueden ser.
> Gracias! Un saludo!
> 
> De que potencia disipadora deben ser los diodos zener?
> 
> El secundario del transformador es de 36V y 5A, pero AC o DC?


Daniel, por las preguntas que estás haciendo y sin intención de sonar mal ni agresivo, te recomiendo no armar esta fuente.
Es muy probable que no logres hacerla funcionar o que no la logres hacer funcionar bien. No es un circuito simple de hacer ni de arreglar si algo sale mal.

Dicho lo anterior, las resistencias de bajo valor no importa si son bobiandas o de carbón/metal film, no hacen diferencia.
Los zener con 1/2W ya van bien; con 1W más todavía. Y el trafo... ¿Que tipo de tensión/corriente sale de ellos? ¿Alterna o contínua?

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

En los esquemas que muestra 'tupolev', sale un transformador de 2x36V/3A. Sin embargo, hay otro esquema que de la fuente completa que pone 36V/5A. ¿Aquién hay que hacer caso?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> En los esquemas que muestra 'tupolev', sale un transformador de 2x36V/3A. Sin embargo, hay otro esquema que de la fuente completa que pone 36V/5A. ¿Aquién hay que hacer caso?



Transformador 36Vca + puente rectificador *4* diodos *=* Transformador 18-0-18Vca + puente rectificador *4* diodos *=* Transformador 36-0-36Vca + rectificador *2* diodos.

¿ Cual es el esquema con transformador con punto medio que viste ?


----------



## DanielNR

¿Con punto medio? No comprendo tu pregunta "Fogonazo". Si pudieras aclararlo! 

En el Manual para el correcto montaje del circuito que posteó 'tupolev' (en el apartado de _ELECCIÓN DEL TRANSFORMADOR_ párrafo 4) dice textualmente:

_4- No se recomienda utilizar un transformador con menos voltaje de 2x22V._


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu consultaste:


DanielNR dijo:


> En los esquemas que muestra 'tupolev', sale un transformador de 2x36V/3A. Sin embargo, hay otro esquema que de la fuente completa que pone 36V/5A. ¿Aquién hay que hacer caso?



Mi pregunta es ¿ Donde esta ese "otro" esquema ?, en los esquemas que vi solo aparece un transformador de 36V

Por aquí te estoy aclarando que todos estos son equivalentes.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Transformador 36Vca + puente rectificador *4* diodos *=* Transformador 18-0-18Vca + puente rectificador *4* diodos *=* Transformador 36-0-36Vca + rectificador *2* diodos.



Y además en la parte de elección del transformador dice claramente _*"NO se recomienda usar un transformador con menos voltaje de 2*22V"*_


----------



## DanielNR

¿Se podría utilizar un transformador de 2*24V/3A?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿Se podría utilizar un transformador de 2*24V/3A?



Sip, según Tupolev el único condicionante es tensión *>* 22Vca.


----------



## DanielNR

Me referia a este esquema. En la parte superior derecha.


----------



## paloionico

hola a todos ,si con 2 transistores lda 5 amp ,con 20 transistores llego a tener una fuente de 50 amp ? claro con un disipador decente mas turbina para refrigerar , transformador muy grande.


----------



## Cacho

paloionico dijo:


> hola a todos ,si con 2 transistores lda 5 amp ,con 20 transistores llego a tener una fuente de 50 amp ? claro con un disipador decente mas turbina para refrigerar , transformador muy grande.


Mientras el trafo de la corriente, los transistores se mantengan dentro del SOA, el driver de esos no le pida demasiada corriente al 723... (y la lista sigue).

Si un motor de 4 cilindros da 130HP, uno de 16 va a dar 520HP, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Podés reemplarar los BC327/337 por MPSA06/56, MPSA42/92, 2N5551 y complementario, o cualquier par de transistores de uso general, que soporte la tensión y pueda manejar más de 100mA de Ic.


Saludos


----------



## pepin2

Estoy armando esta fuente y parece que hay un error en la placa de componentes. Si os fijais en el esquema, de la patilla nº 11 del lm723, sale una resistencia de 4K7 seguida de un zener de 13v que ataca la base del transistor bd242. Pero en la placa de componentes, la resistencia y el zener, estan invertidos, es decir en la placa sale de la patilla nº11 primero el zener y despues la resistencia, con lo cual creo que la tension de referencia que proporciona el zener no sera la correcta. Espero que me podais sacar de esta duda y por favor, corregidme si estoy equivocado. De todas formas, creo que deberia hacerle caso al esquema. Espero vuestras opiniones.
Un saludo y gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo

No hay inconveniente en colocar esos componentes en otro orden, siempre que ambos queden en serie entre sí y con la polaridad correcta.
En este caso el zener *NO* trabaja como referencia de tensión.


----------



## pepin2

Muchas gracias por tu aclaracion maestro fogonazo. Seguire con el montaje y espero que funcione satisfactoriamente.
Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todos!! Creo que hay un fallo. Si os fijais, según el esquema uno de los pins del potenciómetro de 3k3 va a una resistencia de 10K y al positivo del condensador de 3,3 microF. Pero en el fotolito ese pin del potenciómetro va al negativo de ese mismo condensador. 
¿Alguien podria aclararlo?

Saludos!!


----------



## pepin2

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a todos!! Creo que hay un fallo. Si os fijais, según el esquema uno de los pins del potenciómetro de 3k3 va a una resistencia de 10K y al positivo del condensador de 3,3 microF. Pero en el fotolito ese pin del potenciómetro va al negativo de ese mismo condensador.
> ¿Alguien podria aclararlo?
> 
> Saludos!!



A partir del post 484 se habla de ese tema. De todas formas es verdad que esta al reves el condensador, por tanto colocalo como esta en el esquema. Creo que tambien en la salida del regulador, patilla 13 sale primero un condensador de 47k seguido de una resitencia de 470 ohmios, y en la placa sale antes la resistencia que el condensador. No se si esta detalle puede causar perjuicio o no, pero apunto el datalle por si acaso.
Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias por la aclaración 'pepin2'. Supongo que lo que manda es el esquema. 
Un saludo!!


----------



## DanielNR

Hola de nuevo! Tengo una curiosidad que comentarles. Se supone que la corriente que tenemos en el secundario del transformador (3A, 5A ...) es en DC. Entonces, no comprendo los símbolos de AC del puente rectificador. 
Desde ya gracias a todos por vuestras aclaraciones!
Un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los transformadores no trabajan con corriente continua (cc o dc), ellos trabajan con corriente alterna (CA o AC). 

Los símbolos AC es para conectar los terminales del transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon una foto de tu transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:
			
		

> El secundario del transformador que se utiliza en esta fuente de alimentación es de 36 V? O es de 36-0-36?
> 
> El CI del esquema es el MC1723 o el Lm723?



Sustituyendo el LM723 por el L146CB (http://www.datasheet4u.net/datasheet/L/1/4/L146CB_ETC.pdf.html) , el cual es compatible pin a pin pero de alto voltaje, como indica su datasheet, se pueden ahorrar las 2 Rs de 4,7 KΩ en paralelo y el zener de 30V más la disipación en calor que estos componentes producen.

En este proyecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm que es muy similar en su aplicación pueden ver algunos detalles.

Saludos y suerte en la construcción:





Cacho dijo:


> Mientras el trafo de la corriente, los transistores se mantengan dentro del SOA, *el driver de esos no le pida demasiada corriente al 723...* (y la lista sigue).
> 
> Si un motor de 4 cilindros da 130HP, uno de 16 va a dar 520HP, ¿no?.
> 
> Saludos



Con respecto de la demanda de corriente al 723, en el circuito posteado en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm, pueden ver que se utilizó un darlington MJ3001 ya que, en las pruebas con un 2N3055E, la corriente demandada llegó a 50 mA y, a pesar de que el 723 (L146CB) indican Imax = 200 mA, este ya levantaba calor. Con el uso del darlington solo se requieren uno 200 µA del IC y así, este funciona sin calentar.


----------



## DanielNR

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pon una foto de tu transformador.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Aquí dejo un par de fotos de los transformadores:


----------



## Cacho

mcrven dijo:


> Con respecto de la demanda de corriente al 723, en el circuito posteado en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm, pueden ver que se utilizó un darlington MJ3001 ya que, en las pruebas con un 2N3055E, la corriente demandada llegó a 50 mA y, a pesar de que el 723 (L146CB) indican Imax = 200 mA, este ya levantaba calor. Con el uso del darlington solo se requieren uno 200 µA del IC y así, este funciona sin calentar.


Pero fijate que ahí atacan directamente la base del Darlington, en este otro proyecto arman un "Darlington-oide" (no llega a ser una Sziklai por poco) con el driver (PNP) y los de salida (NPN).
Eso permite poner bipolares comunazos nomás a la salida, aunque ante demandas grandes de corriente  (del orden de las decenas de amperes) puede vérselas negras esa etapa.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

41V  -- 2.4 A AC
  24   --  0  --- 24  ---- 3A DC

Es un transformador de 41V - 2.4A   AC, con toma central (20.5Vca  -  0 -  20.5Vca )
Este transformador está diseñado para hacer una fuenrte de 24Vdc a 3A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DanielNR

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 41V  -- 2.4 A AC
> 24   --  0  --- 24  ---- 3A DC
> 
> Es un transformador de 41V - 2.4A   AC, con toma central (20.5Vca  -  0 -  20.5Vca )
> Este transformador está diseñado para hacer una fuenrte de 24Vdc a 3A
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Yo pensaba utilizarlo para la fuente de este post. Como no he podido conseguir uno de 36*2, me tendré que conformar con éste. 
Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

Cacho dijo:


> Pero fijate que ahí atacan directamente la base del Darlington, en este otro proyecto arman un "Darlington-oide" (no llega a ser una Sziklai por poco) con el driver (PNP) y los de salida (NPN).
> Eso permite poner bipolares comunazos nomás a la salida, aunque ante demandas grandes de corriente  (del orden de las decenas de amperes) puede vérselas negras esa etapa.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto Dano. Sin embargo se pueden considerar Darlington ambos casos; el MJE3001 npn-npn y el otro pnp-npn.

Por eso es que vemos invertida la orientación del zener que va a base.

Respecto de corrientes elevadas ciertamente que hay que recurrir a configuraciones que puedan excitar debidamente los TRs haciendo by-pass al IC regulador.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola de nuevo! No he podido conseguir otro tipo de disipadores que se acoplen a los transistores 2n3055. El inconveniente que les veo es que son muy pequeños, al menos para disipación que deberían hacer para esta fuente de alimentación. Les dejo las características de dicho disipador y así me dicen qué les parece.

Disipador en plancha de aluminio plegada.
Longitud 41.4 mm. Para TO.3

Resistencia 	6.60
Potencia 	9.10 W


----------



## DosCabezas

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola de nuevo! No he podido conseguir otro tipo de disipadores que se acoplen a los transistores 2n3055. El inconveniente que les veo es que son muy pequeños, al menos para disipación que deberían hacer para esta fuente de alimentación. Les dejo las características de dicho disipador y así me dicen qué les parece.
> 
> Disipador en plancha de aluminio plegada.
> Longitud 41.4 mm. Para TO.3
> 
> Resistencia     6.60
> Potencia     9.10 W


 

Ese disipador es para alguna fuente que trabaje en modo conmutación, para una fuente lineal, como la que se describe es muy chico.
Si no consegís dispadores mas grandes, podés armarte alguno con chapa de alumin*I*o


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Disipador en plancha de aluminio plegada.
> Longitud 41.4 mm. Para TO.3
> 
> Resistencia     6.60
> Potencia     9.10 W



Amigo Daniel, trata de abituarte a colocar los datos completos. Dices Resistencia 6.60 y la duda queda como: ¿6.60 qué...?

Debería decir Resistencia Térmica (del disipador) o Rth que, en este caso debe ser Rth = 6.60 ºC por vatio o Rth = 6.60 ºC/W. Esto significa que por cada watio a disipar, la temperatura del dispositivo se elevará 6.60 ºC.

Esta fuente dice ser de 50V @ 5A, lo que es igual a 250W. La temperatura del disipador alcanzaría los 250W X 6.60 ºC/W = 1650 ºC. Esto es una cuenta IDEAL pero si vamos al caso medio, se complica aún más la situación, debido a que, para obtener 50V a la salida de la fuente, se debe contar con almenos 55V de entrada al regulador, mejor si fuesen 60V. Esto complicaría en demasía la situación ya que, la potencia alcanzaría los 300W.

Para disipar esas potencias, no tan solo se requiere de TRs más poderosos, que sí los hay y, cuando no es suficiente con uno se agregan más en paralelo. Pero, lo que no se puede olvidar es que, toda esa potencia convertida en calor debe disiparse. Se pueden utilizar disipadores pasivos como el que pretendes utilizar pero, estos deben ser muy, pero muy grandes en cuanto a volumen se refiere. Deben tener mucha masa.

De otra forma se puede disipar el calor de los TRs de bypass mediante disipadores activos o, ventilación forzada utilizando coolers que disipen la temperatura de pasivos de menores dimensiones.

Siguiendo las indicaciones de DosCabezas puedes construirte uno, buscando perfiles de aluminio de alto calibre y uniéndolos para formas masa metálica y gran superficie de disipación.


----------



## DanielNR

Tienes toda la razón mcrven. Pero no pone más datos, al menos en la página que yo visité:

http://www.diotronic.com/componente...ion/disipadores/disipador-to3_r_645_8618.aspx

Buscaré información de cómo conseguir unos disipadores adecuados. Gracias por vuestros consejos y explicaciones.

Saludos!!


----------



## DanielNR

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Daniel, trata de abituarte a colocar los datos completos. Dices Resistencia 6.60 y la duda queda como: ¿6.60 qué...?
> 
> Debería decir Resistencia Térmica (del disipador) o Rth que, en este caso debe ser Rth = 6.60 ºC por vatio o Rth = 6.60 ºC/W. Esto significa que por cada watio a disipar, la temperatura del dispositivo se elevará 6.60 ºC.
> 
> Esta fuente dice ser de 50V @ 5A, lo que es igual a 250W. La temperatura del disipador alcanzaría los 250W X 6.60 ºC/W = 1650 ºC. Esto es una cuenta IDEAL pero si vamos al caso medio, se complica aún más la situación, debido a que, para obtener 50V a la salida de la fuente, se debe contar con almenos 55V de entrada al regulador, mejor si fuesen 60V. Esto complicaría en demasía la situación ya que, la potencia alcanzaría los 300W.
> 
> Para disipar esas potencias, no tan solo se requiere de TRs más poderosos, que sí los hay y, cuando no es suficiente con uno se agregan más en paralelo. Pero, lo que no se puede olvidar es que, toda esa potencia convertida en calor debe disiparse. Se pueden utilizar disipadores pasivos como el que pretendes utilizar pero, estos deben ser muy, pero muy grandes en cuanto a volumen se refiere. Deben tener mucha masa.
> 
> De otra forma se puede disipar el calor de los TRs de bypass mediante disipadores activos o, ventilación forzada utilizando coolers que disipen la temperatura de pasivos de menores dimensiones.
> 
> Siguiendo las indicaciones de DosCabezas puedes construirte uno, buscando perfiles de aluminio de alto calibre y uniéndolos para formas masa metálica y gran superficie de disipación.



Hola otra vez. Amigo mcrven por lo que comentas, el disipador debería trabajar para "enfriar" 250 W. Corríganme si me equivoco, por favor, pero al haber 2 transistores 2N3055 (en este caso) si los pusieramos cada uno con su disipador, ¿no se repartiría la potencia a disipar?  

Un saludo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola otra vez. Amigo mcrven por lo que comentas, el disipador debería trabajar para "enfriar" 250 W. Corríganme si me equivoco, por favor, pero al haber 2 transistores 2N3055 (en este caso) si los pusieramos cada uno con su disipador, ¿no se repartiría la potencia a disipar?
> 
> Un saludo!!



Si se divide, pero sigue siendo una monstruosidad.
Para una fuente de taller de electrónica está mal disipar esa potencia, pero está bien para otras cosas. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 67362​
Busca información sobre "Pre-reguladores" que trabajen sobre la salida del transformador


----------



## DanielNR

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se divide, pero sigue siendo una monstruosidad.
> Para una fuente de taller de electrónica está mal disipar esa potencia, pero está bien para otras cosas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67362​
> Busca información sobre "Pre-reguladores" que trabajen sobre la salida del transformador



Añadir el pre-regulador, además de más espacio y más componentes, ¿ en consecuencia no reduciría corriente o voltaje en nuestra salida de la fuente?

Por otra parte a "tupolev" no le ha ido mal colocando el disipador. ¿Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Añadir el pre-regulador, además de más espacio y más componentes, ¿ en consecuencia no reduciría corriente o voltaje en nuestra salida de la fuente?


Nop.


> Por otra parte a "tupolev" no le ha ido mal colocando el disipador. _*¿Qué me recomiendan?*_


Que analices si realmente necesitas ese rango de tensión y esa capacidad de corriente.


----------



## DanielNR

Particulamente en mi caso utilizaré un transformador de 24-0-24V 3A DC. Es el único cambio que haré respecto al circuito expuesto por 'tupolev' (la primera foto). Seguro que no me hace falta disipar tal cantidad de potencia como en la fuente de este post.



Además de lo que ya se comentó. Sustitución de los transistores de potencia por 2n3055. Y reemplazar el BD242 por el TIP141.


----------



## Fogonazo

La fuente del colega Tupolev está muy bien, pero es para un tipo de aplicación.
Habría que ver si es la misma para lo que la piensas emplear tu.

Por ejemplo, yo emplearía esa fuente para probar varios tipos de motores.

¿ Para que la piensas emplear ?


----------



## DanielNR

Como ya les comenté he utilizado un tranformador de 24-0-24 de 3A AC (y no DC, como les dije por error). La diferencia respecto a la fuente de tupolev es que aplico 48V y 3A. La de Tupolev creo que aplicaba 36V (no sé que amperaje de entrada, pero emplea un rectificaodor de 8A a la entrada de la fuente)
Llegados a este punto qué me aconsejan que haga. 
¿Qué es lo que debo comprobar primero?
¿Compruebo el voltaje a la salida de la fuente?
¿Compruebo si el potenciómetro regula ducho voltaje?
¿Hago lo mismo con el amperaje?
....

Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:
			
		

> Si, encontré el fallo. Ahora quiero seguir para delante. ......



Desconecta el/los transistores de potencia (Colector), enciende la fuente (Con la lámpara) y toma tensión sobre el electrolítico grande y mira que no se caliente nada

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​


----------



## DanielNR

¿Sólo desconecto los colectores de los transistores de potencia (las bases y los emisores los dejo conectados)? Perdona si soy un poco pesado, pero quiero hacerlo tal y como me lo dices.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿Sólo desconecto los colectores de los transistores de potencia (las bases y los emisores los dejo conectados)? Perdona si soy un poco pesado, pero quiero hacerlo tal y como me lo dices.



Con desconectar *solo* colector o levantar una de las patas del Zener de 13V alcanza.


----------



## DanielNR

He medido la tensión en el electrolítico grande. Me da 61V en continua. He comprobado que la tensión del electrolítico va aumentando poco a poco. No sé si eso es 'normal'. Dicho electrolítico es de 4700 µF/63V. He mirado si se calentaba algo, pero no he notado nada.


----------



## Fogonazo

La tensión podría llegar a unos 66Vcc partiendo de tu transformador de 24-0-24V, hasta ahora vamos bien.

Conecta lo que sea que hallas desconectado y vuelve a encender la fuente, siempre con la lámpara serie.


----------



## DanielNR

No lo he comentado, pero la lámpara en serie hace un pequeño destello y se apaga enseguida.
He conectado los coletores de los transitores de potencia al circuito de la fuente. Cuando enciendo la fuente la lámpara sigue haciendo ese pequeño destello y se apaga. 
He vuelto a comprobar la tensión sobre el electrolítico y me da exactamente lo mismo: 61 V.
He comprobado la tensión en la salida de la fuente ... y me da 59,6 V!!!!!!

Tengo el potenciómetro de tensión al mínimo, lo muevo y la tensión de salida de la fuente no varía.


----------



## DanielNR

Otro 'detallito' que me olvidé comentar es que el led de la fuente queda prendido. Hasta que no apago la fuente, no comienza a apagarse.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> No lo he comentado, pero la lámpara en serie hace un pequeño destello y se apaga enseguida.


Eso es correcto, es el pico de corriente necesario para "cargar" el capacitor electrolítico.


> He conectado los coletores de los transitores de potencia al circuito de la fuente. Cuando enciendo la fuente la lámpara sigue haciendo ese pequeño destello y se apaga.
> He vuelto a comprobar la tensión sobre el electrolítico y me da exactamente lo mismo: 61 V.
> He comprobado la tensión en la salida de la fuente ... y me da 59,6 V!!!!!!
> 
> Tengo el potenciómetro de tensión al mínimo, lo muevo *y la tensión de salida de la fuente no varía.*


Eso está mal, verifica de haber colocado todos los diodos con la orientación correcta.

¿ Que impreso empleaste ?
¿ Foto ?


----------



## DanielNR

He verificado la orientación de todos los diodos de la fuente de alimentación y están correctos. Tengo la fuente de alimentación montada en un protoboard. ¿Le hago algunas fotos?



He realizado algunos cambios respecto al circuito original de 'tupolev'. 

-Sustitución del transistor BD242A  por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador.
-Sustitución de los transistores de potencia por dos 2N3055 con sus respectivos disipadores.
-Sustitución de las dos resistencias de 0.25 Ω por 0.33Ω.



-Sustitución del transformador de 36V/5A por otro de 24x2/3A


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> -Sustitución del transistor BD242A  por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador.


BD242: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/50778/FAIRCHILD/BD242.html
TIP141: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/54792/FAIRCHILD/TIP141.html

Después de compararlos me contás 

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Hay una diferencia importante en la potencia a disipar de los colectores. Consecuentemente hay diferencias de corrientes entre un transistor y otro.
¿Que me sugires?


----------



## Cacho

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿Que me sugires?


Que empieces por mirar el bosque y después te concentres en los árboles. Chequeá las polaridades de los dos transistores que mencionaste...


----------



## DanielNR

Ya chequeé las polaridades de los transistores y están correctos. 
¿Alguien más me puede dar instrucciones?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Macho, estamos habalndo de transistores NPN y PNP. No se pueden intercambiar alegremente.
Las polaridades son inversas en este caso, no hay forma de que estén bien.

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Sé perfectamente de los transistores que estamos hablando y tengo en cuenta que las polaridades entre PNP y NPN son inversas. ¿Quién ha dicho intercambiar "alegremente" nada?
Lo que intento decir es que las identificaciones de emisor, base, colector son correctas. Y la disposición de dichos transistores en mi circuito (protoboard) es correcta.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Sé perfectamente de los transistores que estamos hablando y tengo en cuenta que las polaridades entre PNP y NPN son inversas. ¿Quién ha dicho intercambiar "alegremente" nada?
> Lo que intento decir es que las identificaciones de emisor, base, colector son correctas. Y la disposición de dichos transistores en mi circuito (protoboard) es correcta.
> 
> Saludos!



¿ Podrías publicar un esquema de lo que armaste ?


----------



## DanielNR

He seguido el esquema de tupolev. Pero de todas maneras volveré a repasar el circuito una vez más. Y si no veo el error, volveré a montarlo entero de nuevo. 

Gracias por vuestros consejos!

Si tengo novedades os informaré!

Saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Disculpá pero no podes cambiar un transistor PNP por uno NPN. Con invertir las conexiones no funciona. Tal como está el circuito, cuando la tensión de la base del BD242 baja, la tensión a la salida sube. Si ponés un TIP141 más allá de que sea darlington o no, es NPN, y en un NPN cuando la tensión de la base baja, la de salida también baja, y el circuito regula exactamente al revés. Cuando detecta que la tensión es baja, baja la tensión de la base, y cuando es alta, la inversa.


----------



## COSMOS2K

DanielNR dijo:


> He realizado algunos cambios respecto al circuito original de 'tupolev'.
> 
> -Sustitución del transistor BD242A  por un darlington (TIP141) con disipador.
> -Sustitución de los transistores de potencia por dos 2N3055 con sus respectivos disipadores.
> -Sustitución de las dos resistencias de 0.25 Ω por 0.33Ω.
> 
> -Sustitución del transformador de 36V/5A por otro de 24x2/3A



Hola:

Fijate lo que has escrito, Cacho te ha advertido que el transistor original es un BD242 (PNP) que no puede ser sustituido por un TIP141 (NPN) independientemente que sea darlington o no.

Es valido sustituir los de potencia por los 2N3055
Es valido sustituir el transformador
Quizas sea valido sustituir las resistencias de 0,25Ω

Peroooo sustituir un PNP por un NPN eso si que noooooo.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## DanielNR

He comprobado el circuito con un BD242C en lugar del TIP141. Y no reacciona. No tengo tensión en la salida


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> He comprobado el circuito con un BD242C en lugar del TIP141. Y no reacciona. No tengo tensión en la salida



Te sugiero dos purebas:

1.- Con el multímetro conectado en la salida, fuente energizada, conecta momentáneamente una resistencia de unos 10K entre colectores y bases de los TRs de potencia. Debería mostrar tensión de salida. OJO: Es solo un toque.

2.- Desconecta el TR BC327 que aparece junto al BD242. Es un TR de protección contra corrientes altas. Mientras no tengas carga en la fuente de nada sirve.

También puedes verificar el funcionamiento del IC 723. Debe mostrar variación en su pin de salida al mover el potenciómetro de voltaje.

Comunica tus observaciones.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias por tus sugerencias mcrven!!
Haré lo que me dices. 
Pero lo compruebo con el TIP141 o con el BD242C?

Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Gracias por tus sugerencias mcrven!!
> Haré lo que me dices.
> Pero lo compruebo con el TIP141 o con el BD242C?
> 
> Saludos!!



Si ambos TRs son PNP, es indiferente. Funcionan exactamente igual. La única diferencia entre ellos podría ser la corriente que soportan (Ic max).


----------



## Black Tiger1954

TIP141>NPN
BD242C>PNP
Como ya varios (incluyendome) te dijeron: no podes cambiar un PNP por un NPN. Debés mantener el circuito tal como fue diseñado.


----------



## DanielNR

He realizado las comprobaciones que me sugeriste 'mcrven'.

_1.- Con el multímetro conectado en la salida, fuente energizada, conecta momentáneamente una resistencia de unos 10K entre colectores y bases de los TRs de potencia. Debería mostrar tensión de salida. OJO: Es solo un toque._ 

1.- Me da hasta 18,5 V.

_2.- Desconecta el TR BC327 que aparece junto al BD242. Es un TR de protección contra corrientes altas. Mientras no tengas carga en la fuente de nada sirve._

2.- Además de quitarle dicho transistor he dejado puesta la resistencia de 10K. Me da entre 19 V y 59,6 V, regulando con el potenciómetro. 
También he comprobado la tensión de salida sin la resistencia de 10K y sin el transistor. Me da entre 0.5 V y 59,6 V.

_También puedes verificar el funcionamiento del IC 723. Debe mostrar variación en su pin de salida al mover el potenciómetro de voltaje._

Si no lo he hecho mal, he comprobado la tensión midiendo el pin 10 (V out) y el pin 7(Gnd) del Lm723. Variando el potenciómetro me da entre 7,86 V y 9,40 V  

El led se queda encendido y si reseteo sigue igual 

He comprobado la corriente y tengo 0 A. He colocado el multímetro entre la resistencia de 4k7 y el condensador de 100 microF/63V

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> He realizado las comprobaciones que me sugeriste 'mcrven'.
> 
> _1.- Con el multímetro conectado en la salida, fuente energizada, conecta momentáneamente una resistencia de unos 10K entre colectores y bases de los TRs de potencia. Debería mostrar tensión de salida. OJO: Es solo un toque._
> 
> 1.- Me da hasta 18,5 V.
> 
> _2.- Desconecta el TR BC327 que aparece junto al BD242. Es un TR de protección contra corrientes altas. Mientras no tengas carga en la fuente de nada sirve._
> 
> 2.- Además de quitarle dicho transistor he dejado puesta la resistencia de 10K. Me da entre 19 V y 59,6 V, regulando con el potenciómetro.
> *También he comprobado la tensión de salida sin la resistencia de 10K y sin el transistor. Me da entre 0.5 V y 59,6 V.
> *
> _También puedes verificar el funcionamiento del IC 723. Debe mostrar variación en su pin de salida al mover el potenciómetro de voltaje._
> 
> Si no lo he hecho mal, he comprobado la tensión midiendo el pin 10 (V out) y el pin 7(Gnd) del Lm723. Variando el potenciómetro me da entre 7,86 V y 9,40 V
> 
> El led se queda encendido y si reseteo sigue igual
> 
> He comprobado la corriente y tengo 0 A. He colocado el multímetro entre la resistencia de 4k7 y el condensador de 100 microF/63V
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!!



La R de 10K que te indiqué solo es para verificar que los TRs de salida están bien.

Si retiraste el BC327 y, como indicas la tensión cambia de 0,5V a 59,6V, es indicación de que la variación funciona.

Ahora vamos a probar potencia en iguales condiciones. Sin el TR BC327, voltímetro en la salida, sube la tensión hasta 6V. Ahora toma una lámpara de señalización, de las que usan los autos (12V) y conectala directamente a los bornes de salida. La lámpara deberá encender con poco brillo pero, la tensión en el voltímetro no debe variar en absoluto. Esto indicaría que la regulación de tensión está funcionando.

Haz la prueba y comenta.

P.D.: El LED debería quedar apagado. Prueba regulando despacio el potenciómetro de 3KΩ que dice ser AMP. SALIDA, a ver si se apaga. Este debería regularse para máximo 5A, cuando todo el resto funcione.


----------



## DanielNR

No he encontrado lámparas de las que dices. Pero lo he comprobado con una resistencia de 1k//1/4W y un led. Al variar el potenciómetro el brillo del led cambia. Al aumentar el voltaje aumenta el brillo del led y viceversa.
Respecto al led de la fuente he hecho lo que me indicas y no reacciona. Es decir sigue encendido.

Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> No he encontrado lámparas de las que dices. Pero lo he comprobado con una resistencia de 1k//1/4W y un led. Al variar el potenciómetro el brillo del led cambia. Al aumentar el voltaje aumenta el brillo del led y viceversa.
> Respecto al led de la fuente he hecho lo que me indicas y no reacciona. Es decir sigue encendido.
> 
> Saludos!!



El LED no constituye carga apreciable para la fuente, a lo sumo consumirá unos 20 mA.

Recuerda: es una lámpara de auto. De las que se usan para señalización: Freno, Luces de cruce, etc. Incandescentes, no LED, no alógenos. Y realiza la prueba tal como te la indiqué. Lee detenidamente.

Si el LED de sobrecarga se mantiene encendido, es evidente que hay un problema en el circuito de limitación y protección.

Te sugiero revisas con mucho cuidad cada componente, sus valores, colocación, orientación, cortocircuitos entre pistas y verifiques que los TRs no se hayan dañado.


----------



## DanielNR

Ok. He realizado la comprobación con una lámpara de 12V/20W y se enciende. A medida que muevo el potenciómetro aumentando la resistencia, el brillo de la lámpara crece y alrevés.
Ahora debo averiguar por qué se me queda encendido el led de la fuente de alimentación.

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Ok. *He realizado la comprobación con una lámpara de 12V/20W y se enciende. A medida que muevo el potenciómetro aumentando la resistencia, el brillo de la lámpara crece y alrevés.*
> Ahora debo averiguar por qué se me queda encendido el led de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Gracias y saludos!!



Daniel, eso significa que la fuente funciona.

Problema: el circuito limitador de corriente y la protección de sobre-corriente.

Para evitar tanta palabra, marca en tu esquema, el primer transistor de la izquierda como TR1. El que sigue hacia la derecha TR2 y el siguiente, el switch del LED TR3.

Espero que hayas revisado cuidadosamente la conexión de los tres TRs mencionados, verificada la distribución de los pines E-B-C ya que, no siempre tienen el mismo patrón. También los hay E-C-B y C-B-E.

Prueba Nº 1.-  Desconecta el diodo 1N4148 que va a la Base de TR3, por el lado del cátodo.

El LED debería apagarse. De ser así, conecta una R de 10kΩ al cátodo del diodo. Si conectas la punta suelta de la R al ánodo del Zener de 15V, el LED debe encender. Si se conecta al cátodo del Zener, debe apagarse.

Esto probará que TR3 está bien y funciona.

Prueba Nº 2.- Retira TR1 para saber si se apaga el LED.

Prueba Nº 3.- Verificar si la tensión de 15V sobre el Zener es la correcta: Multímetro sobre ánodo y cátodo.

Notifica resultados.

SAludos:


----------



## DanielNR

Tengo ligueras novedades. Les cuento:
Cuando enciendo la fuente se enciende el led. Hasta ahí supongo que es normal. Hago el reset y el led no se apaga del todo; se queda encendido ligueramente. Todo esto lo hace tanto si dejo el transistor de protección (el que está a la izquierda del BD242, según el esquema) como si lo quito.

------------------------------

Tengo otras novedades:

-1ª prueba: Al desconectar el cátado del 1N4148 que va a la base del TR3, EL LED SIGUE LIGUERAMENTE ENCENDIDO, a pesar de hacer el reset.

-2ª prueba: Al retirar el TR1 EL LED SIGUE LIGUERAMENTE ENCENDIDO, a pesar de hacer el reset.

-3ª prueba: He verificado la tensión sobre el diodo zener de 15 V. Me da 15,30 V.

Tengo una duda a la hora de conectar el potenciómetro que regula el amperaje en la salida de la fuente. Yo lo he conectado practicamente como el fotolito que posteó 'tupolev'. La única diferencia es que en el fotolito el primer pin de la izquierda de dicho potenciómetro va a una resistencia de 10 K y al NEGATIVO del condensador de 3,3 µF. En cambio según el esquema va al POSITIVO. Yo lo he conectado a este último. Los demás pins están conectados según el fotolito. El pin 2 del potenciómetro va a una resitencia de 1 K. Y el pin 3 'al aire'.

Gracias a todos!!

Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Tengo otras novedades:
> 
> -1ª prueba: Al desconectar el cátado del 1N4148 que va a la base del TR3, EL LED SIGUE LIGUERAMENTE ENCENDIDO, a pesar de hacer el reset.
> 
> *¿Y qué pasó con el resto de la prueba? Lee completamente las instrucciones, por favor.*
> 
> -2ª prueba: Al retirar el TR1 EL LED SIGUE LIGUERAMENTE ENCENDIDO, a pesar de hacer el reset.
> 
> *Si levantas el cátodo del 1N4148, como si retiras TR1, el reset no funciona.*
> 
> -3ª prueba: He verificado la tensión sobre el diodo zener de 15 V. Me da 15,30 V.
> 
> *Eso está bién. Solo parece un poco alto.*
> 
> Tengo una duda a la hora de conectar el potenciómetro que regula el amperaje en la salida de la fuente. Yo lo he conectado practicamente como el fotolito que posteó 'tupolev'. *La única diferencia es que en el fotolito el primer pin de la izquierda de dicho potenciómetro va a una resistencia de 10 K y al NEGATIVO del condensador de 3,3 µF. En cambio según el esquema va al POSITIVO. Yo lo he conectado a este último. Los demás pins están conectados según el fotolito. El pin 2 del potenciómetro va a una resitencia de 1 K. Y el pin 3 'al aire'.*
> 
> *Mucho OJO con esto:
> 
> 1.-  Capacitor de 3,3 µF: Negativo a Emisor de TR2, Positivo a Base de TR2.
> 2.-  El Pin 1 del Potenciómetro, según veo en el emplazamiento de componentes, va a un elemento que dice ser "P". No veo nada que diga P en el diagrama, por lo que deduzco que debe llevar un puente allí para que resulte conectado el pin al resto del circuito.
> *
> Saludos!!



Coloca un puente de alhámbre en el componente marcado P.

Comunica los cambios.

Saludos:


----------



## DanielNR

Creo que lo de colocar un puente de alambre no sirve de mucho, ya que lo tengo montado en un protoboard. Supongo que ese puente se puso por la disposición de las pistas. 

_Prueba Nº 1.- Desconecta el diodo 1N4148 que va a la Base de TR3, por el lado del cátodo.

El LED debería apagarse. De ser así, conecta una R de 10kΩ al cátodo del diodo. Si conectas la punta suelta de la R al ánodo del Zener de 15V, el LED debe encender. Si se conecta al cátodo del Zener, debe apagarse._

Cuando dices que "el led debería apagarse. De ser así ... " Resulta que no es así. Es decir el led sigue ligueramente encendido. Por eso no seguí la prueba.

Si me equivoco te ruego que me corrijas. 

Respecto al capacitor de 3,3 µF, lo tengo conectado tal y como tú dices.

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## mcrven

Haz la prueba completa y comenta los resultados.


----------



## DanielNR

He comprobado lo que me has dicho:

_El LED debería apagarse. De ser así, conecta una R de 10kΩ al cátodo del diodo. Si conectas la punta suelta de la R al ánodo del Zener de 15V, el LED debe encender. Si se conecta al cátodo del Zener, debe apagarse._

La primera parte, como ya te comenté, no se cumple. Es decir el led no se apaga. He conectado la R de 10K al cátodo del 1N4148 y el otro extremo de dicha resistencia al ánodo del diodo zener de 15V. El led sigue encendido.
Después he conectado el extremo de la resistencia en el cátodo del zener de 15 V y led se queda encendido ligueramente.

Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> He comprobado lo que me has dicho:
> 
> _El LED debería apagarse. De ser así, conecta una R de 10kΩ al cátodo del diodo. Si conectas la punta suelta de la R al ánodo del Zener de 15V, el LED debe encender. Si se conecta al cátodo del Zener, debe apagarse._
> 
> La primera parte, como ya te comenté, no se cumple. Es decir el led no se apaga. He conectado la R de 10K al cátodo del 1N4148 y el otro extremo de dicha resistencia al ánodo del diodo zener de 15V. El led sigue encendido.
> Después he conectado el extremo de la resistencia en el cátodo del zener de 15 V y led se queda encendido ligueramente.
> 
> Saludos!!



Simple mi querido Watson: TR3 invertido o simplemente, dañado.

Compruébalo con el multímetro o, mejor aún, comprueba con el multímetro  todos los TRs BC327. Aún si compras nuevos y los vas a remplazar o utilizar en algún circuito. Debe ser práctica común que, todo componente que se va a instalar, te repito, aún si nuevo, debe de comprobarse. El hecho de que sea nuevo no significa que esté BUENO.

Por otra lado te comento que estamos reinventando la pólvora a estas alturas del hilo. Nada me molesta de ello, por supuesto, y te sigo acompañando hasta que pongas en marcha tu equipo.

Te sugiero leer detalladamente todo el hilo, cada uno de sus posts, despacio y con mucho cuidado, y verás que todo lo que hemos tratado en las últimas 3 o 4 páginas, ha sido tratado con anterioridad.

Saludos y aquí espero las resultas de tus siguientes pruebas:


----------



## DanielNR

He comprobado todos los TRs BC327 y están todos en perfecto estado.
Volveré a sacar todos los componentes del protoboard y lo montaré todo de nuevo (por 3ª vez)

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## rodivan

Hola que tal, tengo una pregunta: se puede utilizar la parte reguladora de corriente para adaptarla a otra fuente?
gracias
un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

rodivan dijo:


> Hola que tal, tengo una pregunta: se puede utilizar la parte reguladora de corriente para adaptarla a otra fuente?
> gracias
> un saludo



Sip, pero no es "Reguladora" sino "Limitadora"


----------



## Comet

Hola!!

Después de leer todas las pág. de este foro, me anime a hacer esta fuente, pero conseguí confundirme un poco, ya que muchos proponen otras alternativas.

Particularmente Yo quiero hacer la fuente de alimentación del 1er post 0-50v 3A pero el autor propone 2 diagramas eléctricos y no se cual seguir

Mañana lunes voy a comprar todos los componentes electrónicos que pueda encontrar o sus remplazos.

Cuál de los diagramas ha tenido mas éxito en este Post?

este? :

Ver el archivo adjunto 4894


o este? :
Ver el archivo adjunto 3631


----------



## J2C

Comet

El esquema es el mismo, la unica diferencia entre las dos imagenes es:

En la primera deberás usar un transformador de 36 VCA+ 36VCA (72 VCA con punto medio).

En la segunda solo usa un transformador de 36 VCA dado que rectifica con 4 diodos.

El resto de los componentes y valores es el mismo. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Comet

Ok 

ok ya compre los componentes 
los que me faltaron  fueron esas resistencias de  0.25 ohm.  pero conseguí de 0.22 ohm
tampoco encontré el vendito 2SD711  pero compre un par de   2N3011 que me dan mala espina por que los dos me costaron un poco mas de 1 Dólar americano
y no encontré el BD242A pero seguro encontrare la próxima semana su remplazo


----------



## Black Tiger1954

El 2N3011 es un transistor de baja potencia, no te va a servir en absoluto para esta fuente.
Los transistores indicados en el esquema son DARLINGTON y de 100 watts de disipación.


----------



## Comet

pero el 2N3055 fue recomendado como un remplazo, y además lo usaron sin problemas
no tuve tiempo de chequear los  datasheets, bueno le echare un ojo otra vez
saludos

Cual usaste Tu ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

El 2N3055 puede funcionar, pero el 2N3011 no tiene nada que ver con él. Yo no armé esta fuente.

PD: te adjunto las hojas de datos:


----------



## Comet

es sierto!!
grasias Black por el refresh


----------



## Comet

Hola
Bueno a qui termine de hacer el diagrama, lo copie tal cual al primero y lo público para que me digan que opinan de las resistencias que estoy cambiando su valor:

R10 y R11 que son de 5W los estoy cambiando por  0.25 ohm  No encuentro de 0.22 ohm







Q1  a un No encuentro su equivalente BD242A,  B507  ni el TIP141 que se propuso como remplazo al inicio del foro

R25 que es el potenciómetro de 3K lo estoy remplazando por uno de 5K

Que opinan?  debo de hacer alguna modificación para que no se altere este circuito al cambiar todos estos 3 componentes que no encontré?

critiquen por favor 
gracias un saludo a todos



A qui en PDF por si esta opaco el grafico


----------



## Comet

Hola!!
tengo un problema en este diseño y no me cuadra al armarlo.
en el diagrama el potenciómetro que controla el amperaje, muestra sus 3 pines con conexión, pero en el grafico solo se aparecen 2 de sus pines conectados. Según mi parecer el pin del potenciómetro  que se comunica con la B del BC327 y la R5 de 10K no debería estar conectado alguien puede corroborar eso, lo he  marcado dentro del cuadrante verde


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> Hola!!
> tengo un problema en este diseño y no me cuadra al armarlo.
> en el diagrama el potenciómetro que controla el amperaje, muestra sus 3 pines con conexión, pero en el grafico solo se aparecen 2 de sus pines conectados. Según mi parecer el pin del potenciómetro  que se comunica con la B del BC327 y la R5 de 10K no debería estar conectado alguien puede corroborar eso, lo he  marcado dentro del cuadrante verde



Comet, el tercer pin del potenciómetro no necesariamente debe estar conectado. Si observas con cuidado esa conexión, solo sirve para ir cirtocircuitando la parte baja del la resistencia del mismo.

He agregado el circuito trazado con Eagle, con los componentes numerados para mejorar la referencia. Por otra parte he trazado unos polígonos alrededor del circuito que enciende el LED (línea dorada) y del circuito de limitación de corriente (línea azul). El resto del circuito constituye la fuente regulada que debe funcionar sin problema, aún sin los circuitos de protección y LED.


----------



## Comet

Gracias Mcrven, por tu respuesta,  necesitaba la opinión de alguien que entiende de esto, es que solo soy un aficionado
bueno, a un no lo he ensamblado, no lo voy a conectar a ver que pasa, y luego lo puenteo para ver los resultados.
veo que les has hecho una pequeña modificación o me parece, según el verdadero diagrama la R7 de 10k está conectado a la B del Q2 pero en tu diagrama no

saludos


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> Gracias Mcrven, por tu respuesta,  necesitaba la opinión de alguien que entiende de esto, es que solo soy un aficionado
> bueno, a un no lo he ensamblado, no lo voy a conectar a ver que pasa, y luego lo puenteo para ver los resultados.
> veo que les has hecho una pequeña modificación o me parece, *según el verdadero diagrama la R7 de 10k está conectado a la B del Q2 pero en tu diagrama no*
> 
> saludos



La verdad, tienes razón. Ya corregí el diagrama y veré si puedo editar.

SÍ SEÑOR. La imagen fue cambiada.

Suerte con eso.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LM317 no se deben poner en paralelo (Sí miras la hoja de datos del LM317, no vas a encontrar LM317 conectados en paralelo). Sí deseas ampliar la capacidad de corriente debes usar transistores reforzadores de corriente. Debes tener presente que no existen dos LM317 idénticos, si los pones en paralelo uno de ellos trabajará más que el otro. En general, no exsisten dos disposotivos o elementos exactamente iguales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zopilote

matias mainero dijo:
			
		

> preciso esta fuente pero para 5A tendría que agregar otro lm317?


Lee el post de _Fuente con lm317 en paralelo_, allí encontraras referencias, de como colocar todos los LM317T que quieras para tu fuente.


Etolipoz


----------



## Comet

Hola

Me ayudan con esto por favor antes de ensamblar este circuito
encontré 4 detalles y no se ha cual obedecer  al diagrama o al PCB

1    en los 3 círculos rojos encuentro en el diagrama que sus E están conectados al (-) del   capacitor polarizado de  3.3uF/63V,  pero en la PCB son sus  C conectados

2    en el rectángulo vertical   el diodo Zener con su respectivo R de 4K7 están intercambiados de posición

3    en el rectángulo horizontal se observa la misma situación con el  Capacitor de 47 nF y su  R de  470 ohm

4  y en el potenciómetro para regular el amperaje  también noto que esta invertido, 
siempre el Pin del medio es el que regula no?  pero en la PCB está del lado Izquierdo mirándolo de frente

adjunto las fotos

saludos

será por eso que a algunos no les ha salido bien a la 1ra?

que opinan? estoy confundido, no soy un nato electrónico, pero si soy muy observador y metódico


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me ayudan con esto por favor antes de ensamblar este circuito
> encontré 4 detalles y no se ha cual obedecer  al diagrama o al PCB
> 
> 1    en los 3 círculos rojos encuentro en el diagrama que sus E están conectados al (-) del   capacitor polarizado de  3.3uF/63V,  pero en la PCB son sus  C conectados
> 
> 2    en el rectángulo vertical   el diodo Zener con su respectivo R de 4K7 están intercambiados de posición
> 
> 3    en el rectángulo horizontal se observa la misma situación con el  Capacitor de 47 nF y su  R de  470 ohm
> 
> 4  y en el potenciómetro para regular el amperaje  también noto que esta invertido,
> siempre el Pin del medio es el que regula no?  pero en la PCB está del lado Izquierdo mirándolo de frente
> 
> adjunto las fotos
> 
> saludos
> 
> será por eso que a algunos no les ha salido bien a la 1ra?
> 
> que opinan? estoy confundido, no soy un nato electrónico, pero si soy muy observador y metódico



1.-  Lo correcto del capacitor es como aparece en la PCB. Positivo (+) a (E)misor del TR.
OJO: Es al Emisor. No confundas con el (C)olector.

2, 3.-  En ambos casos, no tiene importancia. Los pares de componentes están en serie. Solo importa la orientación (Polaridad) del diodo zener.

4.-  Es correcto como está en la PCB.

Saludos:


----------



## Comet

mcrven dijo:


> 1.-  Lo correcto del capacitor es como aparece en la PCB. Positivo (+) a (E)misor del TR.
> OJO: Es al Emisor. No confundas con el (C)olector.
> 
> 2, 3.-  En ambos casos, no tiene importancia. Los pares de componentes están en serie. Solo importa la orientación (Polaridad) del diodo zener.
> 
> 4.-  Es correcto como está en la PCB.
> 
> Saludos:






OK!
Gracias Mcrven, por tu ayuda, espero poder hacer esta PCB la próxima semana, de una vez, solo le echo horas a esto los fines de semana


----------



## hhrr

Comet dijo:
			
		

> valla definitivamente este proyecto está lleno de errores, no sé si seguir avanzando, cada vez que lo analizo encuentro más problemas
> 
> quisiera quitar el sistema de control de amperaje, alguien puede subir un esquema sin este potenciómetro? no es solo quitarlo, quizá deba de hacer unas cosas mas



La verdad es que no se que le pasa a la fuente, pero hay algo que no funciona bien, subo el esquema en Multisim 11 a ver si alguien me puede indicar que es lo que no funciona ya que a simple vista la fuente debería funcionar.

Por cierto he visto en el post, que un compañero que ha simulado también el esquema, tampoco podía regular la tensión de salida, que es el mismo problema que tengo yo, a el tampoco le da errores el Multisim.




salu2


----------



## Comet

Bueno a un lo tengo en esquemático y estoy tratando de que coincida con la PCB pero no es igual,
Yo uso Altium 10 y me han recomendado que siga con el diagrama de la PCB, a si que cuando hago cambios en la PCB para que parezca como en el del foro el esquemático se altera de una manera que pareciera cortocircuitado

por cierto tu diagrama en Multisim no me corre, no puedo subirlo a mas de 1V a pesar de que presiono y cambio los valores de los potenciómetros

ya está casi todo igual mi PCB como el del foro, pero en Vs Altium y no pienso hacer una simulación por que no lo sé usar correctamente aun y también el diagrama ya quedo cortocircuitado   obedeceré al diagrama de la PCB

suerte y saludos


----------



## XoChe

Voy a revisar con detenimiento el montaje porque algo no está bien. Entiendo que el único error que tiene la pcb es la colocación incorrecta del electrólítico de 3,3 uF

A todo esto yo estoy usando dos transistores de potencia BU323A. Me imagino que servirán,¿no?

Porque aunque puedo regular la salída de voltaje de 0 a 30v. no me da corriente alguna. Le puse una carga de 150 ohmios y sólo me entrega a la salida una corriente de 170 mA.


----------



## hhrr

XoChe dijo:


> Voy a revisar con detenimiento el montaje porque algo no está bien. Entiendo que el único error que tiene la pcb es la colocación incorrecta del electrólítico de 3,3 uF
> 
> A todo esto yo estoy usando dos transistores de potencia BU323A. Me imagino que servirán,¿no?
> 
> Porque aunque puedo regular la salída de voltaje de 0 a 30v. no me da corriente alguna. Le puse una carga de 150 ohmios y sólo me entrega a la salida una corriente de 170 mA.



Por eso te habia preguntado si te funcionaba el limitador de corriente, en una simulacion que hice del pcb no me entregaba corriente y pero si podia regular el voltaje

Por eso me dedique a simular el esquema, pero en el esquema simulado no puedo regular el voltaje y no lo entiendo porque, ya que  no me da Multisim ningún error y el esquema esta bien hecho pero no hay forma.

Subo el archivo de multisim por si quiere hecharle un vistazo, para arrancar la simulacion debes pulsar R7 para que se apague el led

Salu2


----------



## XoChe

Hola de nuevo.

De momento tengo un fallo gordo en el montaje. Olvidé poner el condensador que va a la patilla 13 del integrado.

Por cierto. En el esquema primero va el condensador de 47nF en serie con la resistencia de 470 ohmios, sin embargo en el pcb va al reves. 

Este circuíto es un galimatías de errores.


----------



## Comet

Si es lo que mencione antes y también el diodo zener de 13v con el R de 4K7, pero mientras este en serie no pasa nada
Ya no puedo echar para a atrás, tengo todo los componentes comprados y también el transformador a si  que seguir para adelante

A propósito XoChe,   avísanos como te fue con el regulador de amperios


saludos


----------



## mcrven

XoChe dijo:


> Voy a revisar con detenimiento el montaje porque algo no está bien. Entiendo que el único error que tiene la pcb es la colocación incorrecta del electrólítico de 3,3 uF
> 
> A todo esto yo estoy usando dos transistores de potencia BU323A. Me imagino que servirán,¿no?
> 
> Porque aunque puedo regular la salída de voltaje de 0 a 30v. no me da corriente alguna. Le puse una carga de 150 ohmios y sólo me entrega a la salida una corriente de 170 mA.




Para probar la fuente utilicen un bombillo de auto, 12V @ 60W.

OJO: No le vayan a mandar 30V


----------



## yosua007

Saludos mcrven,bueno ya probé la fuente y al final no era el integrado el que estaba mal 
si nó uno de los 2n3055 que se quedó en corto,la fuente parece que funciona pero tengo 
alguna duda,haber si me las puedes contestar.

1ª He notado que cada vez que arranco la fuente siempre se queda el led activado es 
normal o hay alguna solucción para esto he leido algo en los post pero no está del todo 
claro.

2ª La protección contra corto ¿es muy sensible? porque cada vez que intento alimentar 
cualquier circuito se activa el led, (ejemplo) enciendola fuente en vacio led activado 
luego de darle al reset le meto cualquiér circuito que consuma poco o mucho,una bombilla 
un led etc y se activa el led y tengo que dar al reset otra vez, pero si dejo el circuito 
o bombilla alimentado y le vuelvo a dar al reset entonces funciona bien.

3ª Los 2n3055 se calientan mucho se podria añadir 2 a mayores para repartir el consumo 
entre los 4 y así tener menos calor supongo que habria que modificar las resistencias de 
emisor de 0,22 5W.  

4ª Para cuantos amperios está limitada yo tengo colocadas 2 de 0,22 una encima de la otra 
según el esquema creo que leí en algún post que poniendo 2 resistencias de shunt 
alcanzaba unos 5A es así o hay que realizar alguna modificación,¿me lo puedes confirmar? 
gracias por tu ayuda.  

Se me olvidaba vuelvo a poner el pcb de la fuente de 0 a 50 que hice yo ya que modiqué la salida de 
dicha fuente y le puse una bornera también le puse el puente rectificador que como no 
había librería de ese tamaño lo tube que crear,no es una maravilla pero cumple su 
función,si encontrais errores pues me lo comentais para corregirlos el pcb es para pcbwizard 3.50.

gracias a todo el foro


----------



## hhrr

yosua007 dijo:


> Saludos mcrven,bueno ya probé la fuente y al final no era el integrado el que estaba mal
> si nó uno de los 2n3055 que se quedó en corto,la fuente parece que funciona pero tengo
> alguna duda,haber si me las puedes contestar.


 
Hola 

Le he echado un vistazo al pcb que has hecho con el pcwizard y no encuentro diferencia con el original, que le has modificado, estaba mal en original.

Por cierto, una vez que le has cambiado el 2n3055 has probado si te saca los amperios que debe sacar ??

Si pudieras no estaría mal el poder ver como te ha quedado y asi podemos tomar una idea de como hacerla.

Salu2


----------



## XoChe

.Hola a todos.

He puesto el condensador que había omitido por error, concretamente el  que va conectado al pin 13 del UA723 pero sigo teniendo los mismos  problemas, no tengo corriente alguna. Utilizo dos BU323A.
Por cierto, tambien está mal el orden de los componentes que van  conectados del pin 11 del UA723 a la base del BD242. En el pcb el  componente que va directamente conectado al pin 11 es el diodo zener de  13v.

En el pcb primero al pin 13 va la resistencia de 470 y luego el condensador de 47nF y al pin 11 primero va el diodo zener  y luego la resistencia de 4k.

¿Da igual el orden de conexión de estos componentes? Lo pregunto porque en el esquema van al reves. Yo ya no entiendo nada.


----------



## hhrr

XoChe dijo:


> .Hola a todos.
> 
> He puesto el condensador que había omitido por error, concretamente el que va conectado al pin 13 del UA723 pero sigo teniendo los mismos problemas, no tengo corriente alguna. Utilizo dos BU323A.
> Por cierto, tambien está mal el orden de los componentes que van conectados del pin 11 del UA723 a la base del BD242. En el pcb el componente que va directamente conectado al pin 11 es el diodo zener de 13v.


 
Yo creo que no da igual, creo que el pcb tiene fallos, y lo que es valido es el esquema, pero tampoco puedo asegurarlo, porque lo he simulado y no me ha funcionado.

Por cierto este esquema también sale en esta pagina con otros valores, pero tampoco me funciona.

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm


----------



## XoChe

En el cátodo del zener 30v sin el integado obtengo 30v con respcto a GND. Si pongo el 723 tengo sólo 8,9v. Todas estas medidas con el pot de salida al máx. (30v)

Mañana voy a cambiar el integrado. No sé, me da mala espina. Tambien voy a poenr esos componentes tal como dice el esquema. Pensaba que sólo era el cond. de 3.3 uF pero hay una burrada de cosas por cambiar.

Me está toreando esta fuente.


----------



## yosua007

hhrr dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Le he echado un vistazo al pcb que has hecho con el pcwizard y no encuentro diferencia con el original, que le has modificado, estaba mal en original.
> 
> Por cierto, una vez que le has cambiado el 2n3055 has probado si te saca los amperios que debe sacar ??
> 
> Si pudieras no estaría mal el poder ver como te ha quedado y asi podemos tomar una idea de como hacerla.
> 
> Salu2



Saludos la pcb es la misma solo he modificado la polaridad del condensador de 3,3 micros y le puse la bornera de salida para que fuese mas cómodo y no soldar cables le puse masa alrededor y modifiqué el puente rectificador que el mio no entraba porque es de 15A, probé una lampara de 12V 21W y se encendía consumia sobre 3,5A, haber si soy se subir fotos y te pongo alguna  espero que quede bien saludos.

Josema


----------



## Fogonazo

​
El orden de esos componentes en este caso es indistinto.

El LM723 NO es para nada un componente desactualizado, si bien ya tiene varias décadas desde que salió a la venta, posee prestaciones superiores a muchos reguladores integrados mas actuales.
Yo mismo lo he empleado en fuentes de alimentación con resultados excelentes.
El diseño de esta fuente es tradicional, plenamente comprobado y muy similar al de varias fuentes de alimentación comerciales.

En Multisim el LM723 *NO* simula bien o directamente *NO* simula.


----------



## hhrr

yosua007 dijo:


> Saludos la pcb es la misma solo he modificado la polaridad del condensador de 3,3 micros y le puse la bornera de salida para que fuese mas cómodo y no soldar cables le puse masa alrededor y modifiqué el puente rectificador que el mio no entraba porque es de 15A, probé una lampara de 12V 21W y se encendía consumia sobre 3,5A, haber si soy se subir fotos y te pongo alguna espero que quede bien saludos.
> 
> Josema


 

Muy chula te ha quedado, es una muy buena idea la de ponerle la bornera, lo del condensador no me había dado cuenta pero en tus fotos si que se ve cambiado.

Esta semana me bajare tu pcb y empezare a montarla a ver que tal.

Muchas gracias por las fotos 






Fogonazo dijo:


> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4403/esquemawn.jpg​
> 
> El orden de esos componentes en este caso es indistinto.
> 
> El LM723 NO es para nada un componente desactualizado, si bien ya tiene varias décadas desde que salió a la venta, posee prestaciones superiores a muchos reguladores integrados mas actuales.
> Yo mismo lo he empleado en fuentes de alimentación con resultados excelentes.
> El diseño de esta fuente es tradicional, plenamente comprobado y muy similar al de varias fuentes de alimentación comerciales.
> 
> En Multisim el LM723 *NO* simula bien o directamente *NO* simula.


 

Perplejo me tiene lo del multisim, simular el lm723 si lo simula, porque he simulado esquemas con lm723 y si lo simula bien, pero parece ser que ese tipo de configuración no, vamos una cosa rara, he intentado simular esta fuente que he subido y que es de la misma configuración y tampoco me funciona.




			
				yosua007 dijo:
			
		

> Hola hhrr por si no lo sabias la pcb es para hacerla con el método de la plancha fíjate antes de imprimirla, en borrar el transistor bd242c lo puse para que quedara bien pero las pistas quedaban muy justas y las separé,al ponerlo crea las suyas y quedan mal ,puedes modificar cualquier pista o componente si no te cuadra con los tuyos,si necesitas cualquier cosa que puede ayudarte no dudes en decírmelo saludos


 
Ok, Muchas gracias , esta semana si tengo un rato me pongo con ello y subo las fotos para ver que tal me ha quedado, 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## XoChe

Buenas.

¿Alguien podría postear tensiones que deberían ser claves para el correcto funcionamiento de esta fuente?

Acabo de cambiar el LM723 y sigo sin poder controlar corriente alguna. Estoy usando como transistores de potencia dos BU323A.

Estoy anclado en el proyecto y no sé por donde ir para resolver los problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007

XoChe dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien podría postear tensiones que deberían ser claves para el correcto funcionamiento de esta fuente?
> 
> Acabo de cambiar el LM723 y sigo sin poder controlar corriente alguna. Estoy usando como transistores de potencia dos BU323A.
> 
> Estoy anclado en el proyecto y no sé por donde ir para resolver los problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Xoche vamos a ver te voy a decir lo que hice yo con los problemas que tuve, en primer lugar leí uno de tus posts ,lo del reset a mí tambien se queda encendido cuando arranco la fuente de hecho he leído mas casos y en unos posts mas arriba verás que se lo he preguntado a un compañero si era normal así que estoy esperando su contestación,me imagino que habrás mirado con lupa las pistas ya que la pcb original venía con pistas muy finas y juntas yo al final decidí hacerla de nuevo y puse pistas lo mas anchas posibles si te fijas mas arriba la publiqué échale un vistazo haber si te ayuda,pruebas que hice mira los posts 681 y 705 haber si te pasa algo de eso y otra cosa prueba los zener las tensiones pero entre sus pines o sea  anodo a la  punta - del medidor y el kátodo a la punta + del medidor te tiene que dar sus tensiones mas o menos a mí el zener de 30V me da 28V,y otra prueba que hice que está en otro post es quitar el transistor bc 327 que creo que es el de protección contra cortocircuitos  que vá al bd242,me imagino que el potenciometro de amperios lo tengas bien conectado y si no mira las fotos que puse de mi fuente, bueno no me acuerdo de nada más ahora mismo de todas las maneras si no te ayudara esto pues sacaré la fuente y tomaré las tensiones que me digas,se me olvida prueba los transistores de potencia que en la fuente mia se quedó en corto uno de los 2n3055 y me volvió loco saludos y hasta otra.

Josema


----------



## XoChe

Gracias Josema por la info.

Ya he solucionado el problema. Tenía una soldadura mala. Ahora sólo tengo un problema. Bueno, más que problema es algo curioso que no alcanzo a comprender porque ocurre.

Comento la cosa. Si ajusto una tensión de 12 v o más y luego bajo de golpe a 10 v. la aguja del medidor empieza a oscilar levemente. Si sigo bajando y lo pongo en 5v, entonces parece un vumetro y la aguja se pone a oscilar y se desplaza arriba y abajo desde la escala de 5v hasta los 8v. ¿Le pasó esto a alguien más o soy yo el rarito? 

Si por el contrario empiezo desde 0v entonces no hay oscilación en el medidor. Estoy perdidísimo.

Sigo sin poder controlar con el potenciómetro la corriente máxima. 

Estoy probando con una bombilla de 12v del coche y me marca 1,7A. Si desplazo el pot. de corriente a la izquierda a tope debería actuar el limitador de corriente encendiendose el led, ¿no? Pues en mi caso no ocurren nada de eso. Este pot. lo tengo de adorno. No tenía de 3k y le puse uno de 2k2. No veo que sea esa la razón.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007

bueno xoche pues a mí no me hace nada de eso yo estoy utilizando un Vmeter de 5A solo se me ocurre que el pote en vez de ser lineal sea logarítmico míralo hacer si es así tienen que ser los 2 lineales yo tengo puesto el de tensión de 5k y el de amperes de 4k7 pero creo que vale de 5k también,con el pote de amperios yo lo tengo puesto si lo miras de frente con el palo hacia ti el pin de la izquierda viene del + del condensador de 3,3 micros y el del centro a una resistencia de 1K ,y si debería bajar la corriente o la limita que no se si será lo mismo yo he comprobado con la bombilla que me supongo sea de coche de 12V 21W le doy hacia la izquierda mirando de en frente y se corta la tensión o sea que se apaga y el led se enciende luego si le das un poquito hacia la derecha denbería encender saludos.


----------



## XoChe

Pues a mi no me funciona la limitación de corriente. He quitado el pot y puse los dos hilos en corto que se supone sería a la mínima corriente y nada ni se inmuta. La bombilla de 12 v sigue tragando 1.7A.

Seguiré indagando pero esta fuente la dejo operativa.


----------



## yosua007

has puesto el puente que va hacia el pote y comprobado las tensiones de los zener?


----------



## XoChe

El puente está y la tensión de los zener es correcta en los de 13v y 15v y en el de 30v me da 22v cuando estoy sobre los 5v. si subo el voltaje a 12v, en el zener de 30v tengo 17,7v. El LM723 lo he cambiado hoy y es nuevo. Si quito el integrado tengo en el zener 29,1v.


----------



## mcrven

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

En el enlace podrán ver una fuente similar a la que están armando aquí. La única diferencia está en el sistema de limitación de corriente.
En esa fuente el limitador se encuentra aislado galvánicamente del resto del circuito.

Respecto de la R siguiendo al zener o viceversa, igual que para el capacitor del pin 13 del 723, a lo largo del hilo se ha mencionado: NADA TIENE QUE VER si van uno adelante o el otro atrás.

SOLO IMPORTA la polaridad del zener.

Les recuerdo que el capacitor de 100 µF a la salida se comporta como cualquier otro capacitor: al inicio sería casi un cortocircuito y, en ese instante es que se enciede el LED (se protege).

El solo hecho de encender el LED significa que el circuito limitador funciona. Lo que sucede es que es muy inseguro o que se han cambiado componentes.

Respecto del calor en los 3055, es que hay que montarlos en disipadores grandes.


----------



## yosua007

Hola hhrr he descubierto un fallo en el diseño de la pcb no es que sea problemático pero es un fallo a fin de cuentas,la pista del condensador electrolítico de 100 micros hay que modificarla y ponerla a positivo ahora está a masa o sea que el condensador están los 2 a masa perdona se me había pasado saludos.


----------



## XoChe

Hola.

Hecho de menos en esta fuente la información detallada en su montaje como ha hecho Mario Carnelutti R. en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

Hay demasiadas cosas que escapan a mi comprensión.

En fin, puede que derive al montaje de esta otra fuente pues esta me esta dando ya demasiados dolores de cabeza.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007

Xoche ya tengo tensiones medidas de la fuente pero no sé si nos servirán porque ya vistes el transformador de alimentación en las fotos el mio en alterna solo da 36V no sé el tuyo que salida tiene pero a lo mejor se puede hacer una comparativa de momento te pongo las de el lm723 con la fuente a 12V y neagativo a masa de la salida.
pin4 6,52V pin5 6,51V pin6 7,18V pin 7y9 a masa pin10 27,8V pin11 23,3V pin12 27,9V pin 13 7,83V ahí tienes intenta comparar ten encuenta que la fuente mia en salida rectificada tengo sobre 38V haber si te sirve saludos.

Josema


----------



## XoChe

yosua007 dijo:


> pin4 6,52V pin5 6,51V pin6 7,18V pin 7y9 a masa pin10 27,8V pin11 23,3V pin12 27,9V pin 13 7,83V ahí tienes intenta comparar ten encuenta que la fuente mia en salida rectificada tengo sobre 38V haber si te sirve saludos.
> 
> Josema



Muchas gracias por las molestias que te has tomado para darme esos datos.

Yo en rectificada consigo 30,6v pues tengo un trafo de 24v en secundario. Mis mediciones coinciden con las tuyas en pin 4,5,6. En pin 10 obtengo 6,5v, en pin 11 10,8v, en pin 12 18,5v y en pin 13 7,7v.

No estoy muy familiriazado con las fuentes. Monté esta porque me hacia falta para mi taller pero me está volviendo loco. Aa ver si alguien en el foro me puede dar una pista por donde debo tirar.

Saludos.

PD. ¿Es normal que siendo los dos disipadores iguales, uno de los transistores de potencia disipe más calor que el otro. Como 2 veces mas.? Para hacerse una idea. Uno tiene el disipador sobre 25º y el otro está ya a unos 55º. La carga es una lampara de coche de 12v.


----------



## yosua007

Haber si te ayudo en las bases de los transistores de potencia tengo 12V en el primer emisor 12V en el colector 35,8V en el segundo emisor 12V sería interesante que quites el transistor que te consume mucho y pruebes solo con el otro haber si te suben las tensiones del integrado todo esto con el pote a 12V
.


----------



## XoChe

Hola de nuevo.

Buenas noticias.  Con tu último mensaje me has dado una gran pista. Pues bien, he comprobado con el polímetro los dos BU323A y son prácticamente idénticos. Sin embargo el limitador de corriente sólo funciona bien si sólo tengo conectado uno de los transistores de potencia.

Ya es un gran avance.

PD. Voy a elegir los dos transistores lo más parecidos al esquema porque aunque ya me funciona el limitador de corriente, tarda bastante (más de un minuto) en actuar cuando llevo el pot a la izquierda al mínimo.

He observado tambien que la resistencia de 47 ohmios me mide 40. No sé si esto es importante a la hora del funcionamiento del circuito.


----------



## mcrven

XoChe dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hecho de menos en esta fuente la información detallada en su montaje como ha hecho Mario Carnelutti R. en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm
> 
> Hay demasiadas cosas que escapan a mi comprensión.
> 
> En fin, puede que derive al montaje de esta otra fuente pues esta me esta dando ya demasiados dolores de cabeza.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Las diferencias entre las dos ya las puse en el post anterior.

Lo que sí no recuerdo haber puesto es que, de esa fuente, se montaron alrededor de 600 pzas. Fue un éxito comercial para los copartícipes del proyecto.

El IC regulador es un 723 para uso hasta con 60V. También se puede montar con el 723.

Si la vas a montar, difícilmente tendrás problemas. Toda la info suministrada es material de producción: PCB, esquema, instrucciones de cableado, ajuste, etc. Además que les puedo ayudar por esta vía sin problemas.


----------



## XoChe

Buenas.

Sigo con mi batalla.

Acabo de poner los dos 2N3055 y no puedo limitar de ninguna manera la corriente. Si giro el pot. en sentido antihorario la bombilla de coche de 12v y consumo de 1,7A sigue funcionando.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo el mundo! 
Yo tengo montada esta fuente en protoboard y me regula bien la tensión (llega a 60V). En cambio la corriente no me permite regularla. Me pasa como a ti, "XoChe". Les animo a que no cesen en seguir investigando qué es lo que impide que funcione correctamente ésta buena fuente de alimentación. Yo por desgracia ya me estanqué hace un tiempo y no puedo darle continuidad a este proyecto (al menos por ahora), pero no pienso rendirme. Creo que entre todos lo podemos conseguir!
No se rindan nunca! 
Un saludo desde Barcelona!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Acá les dejo extraído el limitador de corriente de la fuente como para que lo puedan analizar. En la simulación, tuve que variar el valor de la resistencia de 10K que está entre uno de los extremos del potenciómetro de corriente y el colector del 1er BC337 a 18K para que regulara desde menos corriente. Quizás sea ese el problema.
Verifiquen que entre los extremos del zener de 15 volts estén esos 15 volts presentes.


----------



## mcrven

XoChe dijo:
			
		

> Para aquellos que controlen de esto de las fuentes van estas preguntas:
> 
> ¿Es posible que este limitador de corriente no sea del todo estable? *A veces me funciona y otras no*. Me explico; conecto la bombilla de 12 v y me da consumo de 1,7A, giro en sentido antihorario el limitador de corriente y a veces actúa rapidamente y otras no hace nada y sigue el consumo. Sin embargo en otras, nada más ponerlo a 0 ohmios el pot actúa el limitador.
> 
> Entiendo que este limitador funciona o no funciona. Ahora, que lo haga de manera anárquica es lo que me desespera.
> 
> *La segunda cuestión es como limito la corriente máxima antes de conectar una carga. ¿Se hace con una carga conocida (resistencia) y se gira el pot para limitar la corriente que uno quiera elegir? ¿Es así?*
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Bueno amigo XoChe, si el limitador de esa fuente es de funcionamiento estable o no, es cosa difícil de responder o asegurar. No lo he empleado nunca y, por lo tanto, no tengo argumentos para discutir.

Para tu segunda cuestión te explico el procedimiento que yo empleo con la fuente que yo diseñé: 1.- Encender la fuente. 2.- Fijar la tensión que se pretende utilizar. 3.- Fijar el control I-Limiter a tope contra-reloj - corriente mínima. 4.- Con un cable poner en corto los bornes de salida - Con esto la tensión caerá a cero. 5.- regular I-Limiter hasta obtener la corriente de protección deseada. 6.- Retirar el cable de los bornes. 7.- Conectar el dispositivo que se desea alimentar.

Luego te subo el circuito del limitador que utilizo para mis fuentes, que no sé donde lo he metido.

Prueba con las sugerencias que te ha indicado BlackTigre. Puede que te resulten.

Saludos:


----------



## XoChe

Hola.

Tengo entendido que el mínimo de corriente que da son 500 mA.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

De qué valor pusiste las resistencias de 0.25 ohms 3 watts y el potenciómetro de 3K?

PD: la mínima corriente es cuando entre los extremos del potenciómetro la resistencia es 0 (o el valor más bajo).


----------



## yosua007

Las resistencias yo puse dos 0,22 y 5W y el potenciometro de 4k7 pero por las pruebas que he realizado con la lampara h4 que creo que es de 50W y una de 21W consumía mas de 5A, eso si el amperímetro está en sus margenes de medida ,es antiguo y no se disparó la limitación de intensidad y probé a medir la resistencia del potenciometro y solo me marcaba sobre 900 ohmios y a 0 todabia marcaba 0,17 ohmios todo esto en el pin central y el de la derecha.
Tengo unas fotos de la fuente en el post 712 por si quieres verlas.


----------



## DanielNR

A mi también me sucede lo mismo. El Led queda encendido en todo momento. En mi caso, después de hacer el reset se ilumina con menor intensidad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Con la fuente en vacío (sin carga), sin que esté encendido el LED de protección, el multímetro entre la base y el emisor del 2do BC337 (sería Q2 en el circuito que subí), mové el potenciómetro de corriente (2 lecturas, totalmente abierto y totalmente cerrado) y decime que valores de tensión hay. 


hhrr, está en el mismo post que citaste. Abajo dice miniaturas de adjuntos.

Les adjunto también el esquema del protector sin el enclavador, que es el que detecta en sí el exceso de corriente.
El protector se dispara cuando el transistor deja de conducir (funciona de manera distinta que en otras aplicaciones que aparentan un diseño similar).

PD: adjunto el archivo de la simulación en Multisim.


----------



## XoChe

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Con la fuente en vacío (sin carga), sin que esté encendido el LED de protección, el multímetro entre la base y el emisor del 2do BC337 (sería Q2 en el circuito que subí), mové el potenciómetro de corriente (2 lecturas, totalmente abierto y totalmente cerrado) y decime que valores de tensión hay.



Hola.

Te respondo yo. Con el pot a 0 obtengo entre base-emisor= 0,64v. Si giro a tope el pot en sentido horario entre base-emisor= 0,67v.

Obtengo una variación insignificante. 

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Con la fuente en vacío (sin carga), sin que esté encendido el LED de protección, el multímetro entre la base y el emisor del 2do BC337 (sería Q2 en el circuito que subí), mové el potenciómetro de corriente (2 lecturas, totalmente abierto y totalmente cerrado) y decime que valores de tensión hay.



Hola aquí dejo las tensiones e base emisor, cerrado el potenciometro 0,650 y abierto al máximo 0,680 puesto a 12V de salida espero haber acertado ¿es el transistor que esta conectado al condensador de 3,3 mF?.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Sí, es ese el transistor. Y veo que ambos obtuvieron mediciones similares.
Aumenten el valor de la resistencia que comenté antes (originalmente es de 10K) a 18 o 22K y verifiquen si regula menor amperaje. La tensión en vacío debería ser menor que la que tienen ahora.


----------



## yosua007

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sí, es ese el transistor. Y veo que ambos obtuvieron mediciones similares.
> Aumenten el valor de la resistencia que comenté antes (originalmente es de 10K) a 18 o 22K y verifiquen si regula menor amperaje. La tensión en vacío debería ser menor que la que tienen ahora.



Hola te recuerdo que la fuente mía si que limita al corriente cuando probé con el ventilador de 12 cm 12V con el potenciometro cerrado ya no me desconectaba quedaba funcionando y creo que consume 120mA y con la lampara H4 cuando está encendia que consume 4A si muevo un poquito hacia abajo se corta la corriente y se enciende el led luego sin pulsar subo un poco el pote y le doy al reset da un destello vuelvo al pulsar y enciende, a Xoche creo que alguna vez cortaba y otras lo bajaba a tope y no cortaba.


----------



## XoChe

Hola de nuevo.

Igual no entiendo el funcionamiento de la fuente y hago las cosas mal. Si con el pot de corriente girado en sentido horario (máx. corriente) conecto la lámpara de 12v con un consumo de 1,7A esta se enciende. Si una vez encendida esta lámpara giro a 0 dicho pot. (min. corriente) la lámpara debería apagarse, ¿no? ¿Es así?

Lo comento, porque eso es lo que precisamente no hace. sigue encendida.

Hay fuentes que para limitar la corriente se cortocircuitan los bornes y se actua con el pot. Esta, claro está, si haces eso, se enciende el led. ¿El sistema de fijación de la corriente en esta fuente sería con una carga con resistencia conocida?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954

El tema de las lámparas es una cosa. Cuando la lámpara está fría, si medís su resistencia, vas a ver que es mucho menor a lo que en la práctica consume cuando está encendida. Vamos a suponer que tenés una lámpara de 12 volts 48 watts. Su resistencia debería ser de 3 ohms, sin embargo, si la medís cuando está fría, es muchísimo menor a ese valor. Eso es lo que provoca que con 1 o más reseteos la vayas calentando.

Debido a la forma de funcionar esta protección no podes usar la técnica de cortocircuitar la salida e ir subiendo la corriente puesto que no es un regulador de corriente si no un "protector" que la desconecta. Lo que te convendría es ir marcando las posiciones en el potenciómetro de corriente tal como decís con una resistencia conocida. Vamos a suponer que querés ajustar a 1 amper. Ponés la tensión de salida a 10 volts, una resistencia de 10 ohms y luego vas girando el potenciómetro lentamenta hasta que se corte la corriente.


----------



## yosua007

Hola Black Tiger1954 se puede quitar de alguna forma el tener que darle al reset siempre que se arranque al fuente o es un tema de diseño y tiene que ser así ,y repecto a lo de la resistencia se podría poner un conmutador rotatorio de varias posiciones y con varias resistencias calculadas para por ejemplo 500mA ,1A,2A y así hasta 5A y así le das a la posición 3 y tienes limitada a 3A ,es factible hacerlo gracias saludos.



Hola XoChe es lo que comenté en un post a mi si me hace bien o sea que me limita, si la tengo encendida la lampara le doy un poquito al pote a la izquierda y se apaga y enciende el led, luego le doy un poco a la derecha pulso el reset y se enciende ,creo entender que la fuente de origen venía  limitada a 3A y en el ultimo esquema si te fijas hay que poner 2 resistencias una encima de la otra de 0,25, pero como no tenía le puse 2 de 0,22 y 5W,creo que el problema tuyo puede estar en el control de limitación de corriente ,deberías probar las tensiones de los transistores bc237 si no me equivoco funcionan al corte o sea que deberás tener tensiones bastante altas pero con una variación de 0,25v entre pines no se si es exacto pero es lo que leí en los post anteriores si acaso que lo confirme Black Tiger saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Poner resistencias calculadas es casi imposible en este circuito, ya que la dispersión de los componentes es grande. Lo que sí podrías es poner una llave selectora con varios presets y ajustar cada uno a la corriente que desees.
Con respecto a que se inicie con el protector activado es una cuestión de diseño. No sé si vale la pena trabajar en eso para evitarlo.


----------



## yosua007

Hola Black Tiger estoy modificando un circuito de control de temperatura para enfriar los disipadores de la fuente es de un tal @lexvtornic usa un lm324,un lm35 y un 7812,dime si lo conoces o lo has montado haber que te parece a lo mejor hay algún otro circuito mas optimo para esto te dejo el esquema y el PCB que modifiqué con pcb wizard y me comentas que te parece gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Yo nunca usé ventilación forzada en mis fuentes así que no he probado ninguno.
No lo conozco al circuito, pero supongo que debe funcionar. Lo que no le veo sentido es usar un LM324 si solo se va a usar 1 operacional. Un LM358 debería andar. La alimentación del operacional la tomaría directamente de la salida del regulador. Por lo demás, no le veo problemas.


----------



## chaires

Hola estoy haciendo, esta fuente y  tengo algunos componentes........alguien que le eche un ojo
ami brd y ami sch para saber si voy bien en el diseño....... algunos arreglos etc etc
saludos

esta hecho en el eagle 5.9.0
me faltan las resistencias grandes


----------



## mcrven

XoChe dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Igual no entiendo el funcionamiento de la fuente y hago las cosas mal. Si con el pot de corriente girado en sentido horario (máx. corriente) conecto la lámpara de 12v con un consumo de 1,7A esta se enciende. Si una vez encendida esta lámpara giro a 0 dicho pot. (min. corriente) la lámpara debería apagarse, ¿no? ¿Es así?
> 
> Lo comento, porque eso es lo que precisamente no hace. sigue encendida.
> 
> Hay fuentes que para limitar la corriente se cortocircuitan los bornes y se actua con el pot. Esta, claro está, si haces eso, se enciende el led. ¿El sistema de fijación de la corriente en esta fuente sería con una carga con resistencia conocida?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Hola a todos.

XoChe, ya encontré el circuito limitador para las fuentes y también lo adapté para ésta en especial.

Te subo dos imagenes. En ambas, los TRs que están en el recuadro de líneas punteadas representan los que tiene la fuente que ya han construido algunos.
El resto es lo que se debe agregar. Las Rs de shunt de 0,25 Ω ya no son necesarias, como así tampoco el resto de la circuitería de limitación.

Coloqué dos imagenes que corresponden a un circuito con galvanómetro sensible que, en ese caso requeriría del amplificador. El otro es con un galvanómetro directamente capaz de leer la corriente total para la fuente, en cuyo caso el amplificador no será necesario.
En este último caso, se puede utilizar un IC tipo LM-741.

Espero se entretengan y, por supuesto, que les sea útil.


----------



## XoChe

mcrven dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> XoChe, ya encontré el circuito limitador para las fuentes y también lo adapté para ésta en especial.
> 
> Te subo dos imagenes. En ambas, los TRs que están en el recuadro de líneas punteadas representan los que tiene la fuente que ya han construido algunos.
> El resto es lo que se debe agregar. Las Rs de shunt de 0,25 Ω ya no son necesarias, como así tampoco el resto de la circuitería de limitación.
> 
> Coloqué dos imagenes que corresponden a un circuito con galvanómetro sensible que, en ese caso requeriría del amplificador. El otro es con un galvanómetro directamente capaz de leer la corriente total para la fuente, en cuyo caso el amplificador no será necesario.
> En este último caso, se puede utilizar un IC tipo LM-741.
> 
> Espero se entretengan y, por supuesto, que les sea útil.



Hola.

Muchas gracias por tu aporte. Lamentablemente mi electrónica está muy oxidada y haría falta que me echaras una mano para indicarme donde podría intercalar el circuíto que has compartido con todos nosotros.

Desde ya, muchísimas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## yosua007

mcrven dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> XoChe, ya encontré el circuito limitador para las fuentes y también lo adapté para ésta en especial.
> 
> Te subo dos imagenes. En ambas, los TRs que están en el recuadro de líneas punteadas representan los que tiene la fuente que ya han construido algunos.
> El resto es lo que se debe agregar. Las Rs de shunt de 0,25 Ω ya no son necesarias, como así tampoco el resto de la circuitería de limitación.
> 
> Coloqué dos imagenes que corresponden a un circuito con galvanómetro sensible que, en ese caso requeriría del amplificador. El otro es con un galvanómetro directamente capaz de leer la corriente total para la fuente, en cuyo caso el amplificador no será necesario.
> En este último caso, se puede utilizar un IC tipo LM-741.
> 
> Espero se entretengan y, por supuesto, que les sea útil.



Hola mcrven,voy a poner un amperímetro lcd y he visto  que los Shunt por internet valen una pasta he visto este esquema y lleva uno hecho con un cable, ¿puedo  hacer uno con los datos que vienen en el esquema? ¿hay alguna formula facil?, aunque yo ando mejor de rodillas que de matemáticas .

saludos


----------



## mcrven

chaires dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo, esta fuente y  tengo algunos componentes........alguien que le eche un ojo
> ami brd y ami sch para saber si voy bien en el diseño....... algunos arreglos etc etc
> saludos
> 
> esta hecho en el eagle 5.9.0
> me faltan las resistencias grandes



Bien... Voy con chaires, luego con XoChe y yoshua.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/674688/ _
En el post del enlace coloqué una imagen de esta misma fuente hecho con Eagle.

OJO: Es una IMAGEN. No es un archivo de Eagle. Si lo quieres en archivo, lo pides y te lo subo.
Preferiría que lo traslades al Eagle tú mismo, así practicas y te sirve para revisar. No he trazado la PCB. Eso te lo dejo a tí.





XoChe dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu aporte. Lamentablemente mi electrónica está muy oxidada y haría falta que me echaras una mano para indicarme donde podría intercalar el circuíto que has compartido con todos nosotros.
> 
> Desde ya, muchísimas gracias.
> 
> Saludos.




XoChe, en el mismo link que le indiqué a chaires, está dibujada la  fuente. En esa imagen, el circuito protector está dibujado como bloque  entre línea punteada de color azul y el indicador LED entre línea punteada de color amarillo. Todo eso se retira menos el TR Q3.

Q3, en el dibujo nuevo es Q1 que aparece dentro de la línea punteada en color verde.

Q2, Q3 y Q4 son los mismos TRs que ya tienes en tu fuente. En el dibujo del enlace se han llamado Q5, Q6, Q7.

Espero sea suficiente para orientarte. Si falta más solo avisa.





yosua007 dijo:


> Hola mcrven,voy a poner un amperímetro lcd y he visto  que los Shunt por internet valen una pasta he visto este esquema y lleva uno hecho con un cable, ¿puedo  hacer uno con los datos que vienen en el esquema? ¿hay alguna formula facil?, aunque yo ando mejor de rodillas que de matemáticas .
> 
> saludos



Yosua, si miras dentro de un amperímetro comercial, dentro de la caja vas a ver que, entre los bornes, llevan un alambre grueso de cobre. Eso no es otra cosa que el famoso SHUNT que está en paralelo con el galvanómetro.

El cable que yo denominé CRÍTICO, en ese circuito, no es otra cosa que un trozo de cobre, que puede ser cable o alambre, de calibre 22AWG. Ese cable o alambre va a ser el shunt de tu amperímetro, al igual que lo es para el limitador.

Cable 22AWG de 7 hilos de calibre 30AWG, diámetro 0,762 mm - R @ 20ºC = ~ 53Ω/km
Alambre 22AWG  1 hilo de calibre 22AWG, diámetro 0,643 mm - R @ 20ºC = ~ 57Ω/km

Aquí no se requiere ser muy matemáticos. 1 km = 100000 cm.

R de 1 cm de cable 22AWG tendrá un R de 53Ω / 100000 =0,00053 Ω
R de 1 cm de alambre 22AWG tendrá un R de 57Ω / 100000 =0,00057 Ω

Es igual de fácil deducir que 14,5 cm de cable 22AWG X 0,00053 Ω = 0,007685 Ω. Redondeando 0,008-Ω

1 A atravesando ese shunt generará 0,0077 V
2 A generará 0,0154 V



El amperímetro LCD que mencionas, que después de todo no es más que un voltímetro que mide la tensión que se desarrolla sobre el shunt, por efecto de la corriente que lo atraviesa, lo puedes conectar en paralelo al cable crítico y alimentarse desde los 20V del limitador, pasados a través de un regulador tipo L79xx.


----------



## yosua007

Hola mcrven el cable 22awg  es versión estandar americano no?,cual sería la sección aquí en España para hacer el cable de shunt del amperímetro que yo sepa aquí se trabaja con cable de sección de 1,mm  1,5 mm 2,5 mm 4 mm lo digo pos experiencia porque trabajaba en instalaciones eléctricas, si no te importa darme el calculo de shunt de 5A con la sección en milimetros te estaría muy agradecido gracias.


----------



## mcrven

yosua007 dijo:


> Hola mcrven el cable 22awg  es versión estandar americano no?,cual sería la sección aquí en España para hacer el cable de shunt del amperímetro que yo sepa aquí se trabaja con cable de sección de 1,mm  1,5 mm 2,5 mm 4 mm lo digo pos experiencia porque trabajaba en instalaciones eléctricas, si no te importa darme el calculo de shunt de 5A con la sección en milimetros te estaría muy agradecido gracias.



http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm

En el post anterior te coloqué el diámetro, con eso deberías tener la sección.

En el link, la página de conversión, son 0,325 mm cuadrados. Diámetro 0,644 mm.


----------



## hhrr

Hola 

¿Al final se superaron los problemas de construcción de la fuente?   ¿Alguien la tiene andando sin problemas?

Salu2


----------



## yosua007

Hola hhrr,a mi me funciona bien con la PCB que puse en el foro junto con algunas fotos,el único problema ,si se le puede llamar problema,es que siempre que la arranco se queda el led del reset encendido y hay que darle al pulsador,por los demás funciona bien,le he metido una lampara de coche H4 de 50W + 1 lampara de 21W también de coche y funciona perfectamente comsume sobre 5A y no me varía nada la tensión,eso si se calientan bastante los finales de potencia 2N3055 así que hay que poner buena refrigeración,he probado un circuito de temperatura con un ventilador de PC y parece que enfria bastante bien.

Para chaines,¿le has sacado los transistores de potencia de la PCB que subiste?,como te comenté en otro post no deberás dejarlos en PCB,porque se te va a calentar como un pequeño infierno pero tu mismo yo solo te lo comento,el que ha tenido problemas es Xoche con la regulación de intensidad,el dice que le pone un lampara de 12V y le consume 1,7A pero que si regula hacia abajo el potenciometro de intensidad no le apaga la lampara y no se si lo habrá solucionado, saludos a los tres y al foro.


----------



## chaires

yosua007 dijo:


> ¿le has sacado los transistores de potencia de la PCB que subiste?,como te comenté en otro post no deberás dejarlos en PCB,porque se te va a calentar como un pequeño infierno pero tu mismo yo solo te lo comento,el que ha tenido problemas es Xoche con la regulación de intensidad,el dice que le pone un lampara de 12V y le consume 1,7A pero que si regula hacia abajo el potenciometro de intensidad no le apaga la lampara y no se si lo habrá solucionado, saludos a los tres y al foro.



Hola amigo, primero que nada un saludo
y este fin de semana le hecho mano a todo esto y comento

Los transistores los puse como una referencia pero pienso, como me comentas sacarlos  y ponerlos montados en una placa de aluminio, gruesa que tenia de un minicomponente, ahora lo malo sera el espacio, pienso que el diseño esta bien, pero no me consta,......mmm nimodo primerop lo hare asi aver si no me da problemas
,
todavia me queda resolver lo del trnasformador
un saludo


----------



## yosua007

chaires dijo:


> Hola amigo, primero que nada un saludo
> y este fin de semana le hecho mano a todo esto y comento
> 
> Los transistores los puse como una referencia pero pienso, como me comentas sacarlos  y ponerlos montados en una placa de aluminio, gruesa que tenia de un minicomponente, ahora lo malo sera el espacio, pienso que el diseño esta bien, pero no me consta,......mmm nimodo primerop lo hare asi aver si no me da problemas
> ,
> todavia me queda resolver lo del trnasformador
> un saludo



Hola chaires,en el post 705 puse la PCB que hice con pcbwizard que utilicé yo,es casi idéntica a la original lo que hice fue modificar los agujeros de los transistores para hacerlos mas grandes y separados,los hice así para no tener problemas si tenía que sacarlos y no estropearlos de darles calor,también modifiqué el puente rectificador porque el que tenía no entraba y le puse alguna borna CI por comodidad y no tener que soldar tantos cables,puedes poner tu las bornas de circuito impreso y no te ocuparán tanto espacio los componentes,eso si se encuentran bien los componentes porque el transformador lo tengo pedido desde hace 1 mes y no se nada de el saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

> Hola chaires,en el post 705 puse la PCB que hice con pcbwizard que utilicé yo,es casi idéntica a la original lo que hice fue modificar los agujeros de los transistores para hacerlos mas grandes y separados,los hice así para no tener problemas si tenía que sacarlos y no estropearlos de darles calor,también modifiqué el puente rectificador porque el que tenía no entraba y le puse alguna borna CI por comodidad y no tener que soldar tantos cables,puedes poner tu las bornas de circuito impreso y no te ocuparán tanto espacio los componentes,eso si se encuentran bien los componentes porque el transformador lo tengo pedido desde hace 1 mes y no se nada de el saludos.



Entonces yosua007, no has podido comprobar la fuente de alimentación?

Cómo la pudiste comprobar si tienes el transformador pedido, pendiente de que te lo traigan, no?


----------



## hhrr

DanielNR dijo:


> Entonces yosua007, no has podido comprobar la fuente de alimentación?
> 
> Cómo la pudiste comprobar si tienes el transformador pedido, pendiente de que te lo traigan, no?



Hola Daniel 

Yo creo que ha sido el único que la ha echo funcionar, si te fijas en sus fotos que tiene en unos post mas atrás veras que la ha probado con otro transformador.

Según creo el fallo de la fuente estaba en un condensador que estaba mal colocado, y en un post mas atrás ha puesto creo las tensiones que debe llevar la fuente para que funcione bien, 

Yo esta semana la quiero montar a ver que tal va, espero que con las tensiones correctas pueda hacerla andar sin problemas.

PD. Mira la pcb que ha echo yosua007 porque lleva las pistas mas grandes y tiene buena pinta.


Salu2


----------



## Quercus

hhrr dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> 
> Yo creo que ha sido el único que la ha echo funcionar...



No se desanimen, esa fuente, como cualquier circuito sin errores, funciona a la primera si la  montan bien.
Es solo:  ser metodico, revisar bien y sin prisas.
Saludos


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/1/3/5/c518ba1068025467843a650bac4e19e1_5192.jpg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/1/3/5/a8edbdb555e93e55a307a513fdb1b714_5191.jpg


----------



## DanielNR

Te felicito 'quecus10'. Está muy trabajada tu fuente. ¿Hiciste alguna variación de la pcb original de 'tupolev'? Si es que sí, ¿ podrías decirnos cuáles son esas variaciones?
Para 'hhrr':
Espero que tengas más suerte que yo. Ya contarás tus resultados. Por cierto he mirado la pcb de 'yousua007' y no veo el rectificador .

Saludos!!


----------



## Quercus

DanielNR dijo:


> Te felicito 'quecus10'. Está muy trabajada tu fuente. ¿Hiciste alguna variación de la pcb original de 'tupolev'? Si es que sí, ¿ podrías decirnos cuáles son esas variaciones?


  Gracias Daniel, el PCB es el original, solamente hice un PCB  a medida para conectar los tres transistores de potencia que puse en el radiador de forma mas comoda.
  Despues hice una modificación, directamente en el PCB original  para colocar hasta 4 resistencias de potencia (cuatro transistores de potencia) según necesidades y en caso de poner mas de dos transistores no tener que colocar las resistencias de potencia de cualquier forma y  el colector común un poco mas reforzado, pero ya había montado el circuito y me dio pereza cambiarlo todo, asi que en el PCB que va en los transistores de potencia le acomode un espacio a la tercera resistencia que no entra en el PCB original.

  Otra detalle que he observado es el acomodo del puente, bajo mi punto de vista para el precio que tiene el puente mejor colocar uno de por lo menos 25A. y fuera del PCB atornillado al chasis para que se refrigere bien, “matamos tres pajaros de un tiro” :   el puente va sobrado, no hay que acomodar patas y se refrigera mucho mejor, sobre todo si el chasis es de aluminio, pues aunque sea mucho mayor de lo que se necesita, se calienta.
Saludos


----------



## yosua007

DanielNR dijo:


> Te felicito 'quecus10'. Está muy trabajada tu fuente. ¿Hiciste alguna variación de la pcb original de 'tupolev'? Si es que sí, ¿ podrías decirnos cuáles son esas variaciones?
> Para 'hhrr':
> Espero que tengas más suerte que yo. Ya contarás tus resultados. Por cierto he mirado la pcb de 'yousua007' y no veo el rectificador .
> 
> Saludos!!



Perdona DanielNR,es que esa librería la hice yo para entretenerme y claro si no está dentro de la carpeta  library dentro del  programa pues no saldrá, te dejo una recopilación que hice de varias librerías que descargué,no me acuerdo de donde pero si quieres utilizarlas aquí te las dejo,verás que los transistores bc 327 no les puse solo dejé los agujeros para separar los pines,y el bd 242 lo puedes borrar,lo puse solo para que quedara bonito pero los pines quedaban muy juntos y les hice mas separados,como dijo el otro compañero montar la PCB con tranquilidad,mirar que no queden pistas en corto,poner bien los transistores los bc327 o el equivalente que tengáis,porque pueden cambiar la posición de los pines y podeís volveros  locos, si tienes alguna duda me tienes a tu disposición,ah se me olvidaba tengo un transformador,pero es una bestia parda de 14x14x14 cm tiene salidas de 11,5V,12V,14V y 26V no se de cuantos amperios es,pesa muchísimo y lo estoy utilizando para pruebas,bueno eso es todo saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias 'yosua007'! Supongo que el rectificador lo tienes colocado como aconseja 'quercus10'. Es una buena idea.


----------



## yosua007

DanielNR dijo:


> Muchas gracias 'yosua007'! Supongo que el rectificador lo tienes colocado como aconseja 'quercus10'. Es una buena idea.



No,lo tengo puesto como venía el original,pero se puede modificar a conveniencia,es solo mover pistas saludos.


----------



## hhrr

Hola 

Por fin me he puesto manos a la obra y he terminado la fuente, eso si de manera muy burda, por lo que antes de poner alguna foto la volveré a hacer bien.

En principio parece que todo funciona, arranca en corto, le das al pulsador y puedes regular la tensión, como no disponía de nada con que probarla, la he probado con una bombillo de auto y con un pequeño motor y calculo que entrega la corriente entre 500mA y 1.5A

La cuestión es que quiero ponerle un amperímetro para ver la corriente a la que limito la fuente  y tener una medición correcta de la corriente que ofrece la fuente y  hay surge mi duda

Si pongo el amperímetro en serie con la carga me medirá la corriente que pasa a través del circuito pero no me dirá a cuanto la tengo limitada.

Donde debería cortar el circuito para instalar el amperímetro

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## mcrven

hhrr dijo:
			
		

> Me refiero a donde instalar el amperímetro para saber a que amperaje estoy limitando la fuente, con el pote que lleva para eso ya que no puedo *poner el amperímetro en paralelo con la salida*
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente eso es lo que debes hacer para ajustar la corriente de limitador.

Enciendes la fuente con el regulador de tensión en cero y el limitador a mínimo. Conectas el amperímetro - de unos 5A - en paralelo con la salida y ve subiendo la tensión hasta ver un desplazamiento en el *amperímetro*. Llegará un momento en que la aguja del amperímetro no subirá más, independientemente de que sigas incrementando la tensión. No vas a poder ver ninguna tensión en el voltímetro, a menos que éste sea digital, en cuyo caso podrías ver algo alrededor de 1V. Esta prueba te indicará la corriente mínima a la cual puedes limitar tu fiente.

Efectúa este proceso rápidamente y regresa el potenciómetro de tensión a cero.

Verifica la temperatura del TR de potencia. Luego de esto repite el proceso, esta vez con el control del limitador a máximo. Con esta lectura sabrás cual es la máxima corriente que te puede entregar la fuente.

Puedes utilizar el multímetro digital en escala de 10A que generalmente traen. Te será mucho más fácil ver las lecturas bajas.-

OJO: Este procedimiento es solo para fijar el nivel del limitador.

Para leer las corrientes de las cargas que conectes a la fuente, debes colocar el instrumento en serie con la carga, preferiblemente entre el borne positivo de salida y la fuente, si lo vas a dejar fijo.


----------



## hhrr

mcrven dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que debes hacer para ajustar la corriente de limitador.
> 
> Enciendes la fuente con el regulador de tensión en cero y el limitador a mínimo. Conectas el amperímetro - de unos 5A - en paralelo con la salida y ve subiendo la tensión hasta ver un desplazamiento en el *amperímetro*. Llegará un momento en que la aguja del amperímetro no subirá más, independientemente de que sigas incrementando la tensión. No vas a poder ver ninguna tensión en el voltímetro, a menos que éste sea digital, en cuyo caso podrías ver algo alrededor de 1V. Esta prueba te indicará la corriente mínima a la cual puedes limitar tu fiente.
> 
> Efectúa este proceso rápidamente y regresa el potenciómetro de tensión a cero.
> 
> Verifica la temperatura del TR de potencia. Luego de esto repite el proceso, esta vez con el control del limitador a máximo. Con esta lectura sabrás cual es la máxima corriente que te puede entregar la fuente.
> 
> Puedes utilizar el multímetro digital en escala de 10A que generalmente traen. Te será mucho más fácil ver las lecturas bajas.-
> 
> OJO: Este procedimiento es solo para fijar el nivel del limitador.
> 
> Para leer las corrientes de las cargas que conectes a la fuente, debes colocar el instrumento en serie con la carga, preferiblemente entre el borne positivo de salida y la fuente, si lo vas a dejar fijo.





DanielNR dijo:


> En el post 329 dan una idea de cómo conectar el amperímetro y el voltímetro posteriormente después del ajuste que aconseja 'mcrven'



Muchas gracias a los dos, pero antes de poder probar el limitador a fondo, he sufrido un pequeño accidente y se me ha fundido la fuente, la he revisado por encima y no le he encontrado la falla, por lo que me tocara hacerla bien para descartar cortocircuitos.

Tal como la tenga, pondré unas fotos para ver que tal a quedado.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Comet

Chispas
chispas
chispas
chispas


Ya lo termine de armar y no me controla el V.   solo marca  O  ó 50V

*Edit:*

Bueno estos son los componentes que utilicé

BD242A  <>  TIP 32C  no encuentro el TIP 141  
las 4 resistencias de  0.27 Ohm  <>  0.22 Ohm/5W

y  obedecí el esquema de la PCB  al pie de la letra  o mejor dicho al pie del dibujo



quercus10 dijo:


> No se desanimen, esa fuente, como cualquier circuito sin errores, funciona a la primera si la  montan bien.
> Es solo:  ser metodico, revisar bien y sin prisas.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/1/3/5/c518ba1068025467843a650bac4e19e1_5192.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/1/3/5/a8edbdb555e93e55a307a513fdb1b714_5191.jpg






Hola  quercus10

Cual fue el circuito que seguistes?  el de la PCB o el esquemático?

saludos


----------



## Comet

.


1 cosa mas   por que se recomienda un  TIP 141 en vez del  BD242A?  el tip es un  NPN y el  BD242A es un PNP,  se puede colocar eso?  como?


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> .
> 1 cosa mas   por que se recomienda un  TIP 141 en vez del  BD242A?  el tip es un  NPN y el  BD242A es un PNP,  se puede colocar eso?  como?



No existe nada que no se pueda hacer Comet. Fíjate en la fuente que está en el enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

La situación es la misma en principio, solo que se utiliza un TR de paso del tipo Darlington, cuya configuración interior está compuesta por un TR de potencia más un TR de driver, ambos son NPN. En la fuente de este hilo, un pseudo-Darlington con driver PNP.

Para activar el driver NPN se debe invertir el zener de 13V (en el proyecto verás uno de 12V) y el operacional del 723 deberá tener las entradas invertidas para que la tensón de salida recorra desde 0V hasta +VCC, mientras que en esta fuente el recorrido de la tensión de salida se hace desde +VCC hasta 0V para obtener VOUT desde 0V hasta VOUT total, respectivamente.

Así, a rajatabla, desde luego que NO se puede sustituir un PNP por un NPN.


----------



## DanielNR

Para 'Comet': Prueba en extraer el transistor BC327 que queda más a la derecha mirando el esquema, (su colector va al zener de 13V) y prueba a ver si te regula la tensión ahora. 
Sobretodo no pongas un TIP141 en vez un BD242A!!!
Prueba lo dicho y comenta!! Saludos!!


----------



## Comet

mcrven

Ok gracias por la explicación, es que ya se va mas a allá de mis conocimientos, aun que resultaría muy interesante hacer eso, pero por a hora no




DanielNR

bueno,  quite ese transistor y se sigue comportando igual

- el Pot de V no controla, salta de  0 a 50V a penas lo giro en sentido horario un poco
- al encender la fuente, el led se prende también y hay que resetearlo
- cada vez que le pongo un consumidor, este entra a corto   siempre
- y los transistores de potencia  2N3055, están mas frio que mi nevera


tengo que regresar al trabajo
gracias de antemano       saludos



PD:  el transistor que saque esta bien,   Ya lo comprobe!


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> mcrven
> 
> Ok gracias por la explicación, es que ya se va mas a allá de mis conocimientos, aun que resultaría muy interesante hacer eso, pero por a hora no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanielNR
> 
> bueno,  quite ese transistor y se sigue comportando igual
> 
> - el Pot de V no controla, salta de  0 a 50V a penas lo giro en sentido horario un poco
> - al encender la fuente, el led se prende también y hay que resetearlo
> - cada vez que le pongo un consumidor, este entra a corto   siempre
> - y los transistores de potencia  2N3055, están mas frio que mi nevera
> 
> PD:  el transistor que saque esta bien,   Ya lo comprobe!



El TR que has quitado nada tiene que ver con el control de tensión. Pertenece a la sección del limitador de corriente y solo podría bloquear la fuente en el caso de que estuviese en corto cicruito emisor-colector, en cuyo caso no habría salida de tensión de ninguna manera.

Lo que describes coincide con:

1.- Alguna pista del PCB que conecta al pot está abierta

2.- El pot que has montado no corresponde al valor indicado

3.- El pot está dañado

Para probar el pot deberás retirarlo de la PCB y medir su valor con el multímetro entre los dos extremos (pin 1, pin3) debiendo coincidir con el valor indicado. Luego deberás probar el recorrido conectando una de las puntas del multímetro al pin 1 y la otra al pin central (pin 2), utiliza unos caimanes. Luego mueves el eje hacia la izquierda y derecha, despacio. El valor deberá mostrar una R entre 0 Ω y el valor que te mostró la prueba anterior. El recorrido del valor de la R deberá ser lineal en correspondencia con la posición de rotación del eje. Para mejorar la observación, colócale una perilla/botón/manilla, como sea que le llames.

Saludos:


----------



## DanielNR

En la fuente de alimentación que comentó 'mcrven' en el post 801, hay un apartado que dice lo siguiente:

_Potenciómetros para regulación de Tensión y Corriente

VR1 debe ser un potenciómetro de variación lineal, de otra forma será muy incómodo ajustar ciertos voltajes.
VR2 en cambio, debe ser del tipo LOGARÍTMICO pues, sería incómodo ajustar ciertas corrientes.
_

No sé si tendrá algo que ver con la fuente regulable que nos ocupa (la de 'tupolev'). A mi me ocurrió que puse ambos potenciómetros lineales y no me regulaba a penas corriente.

Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> En la fuente de alimentación que comentó 'mcrven' en el post 801, hay un apartado que dice lo siguiente:
> 
> _Potenciómetros para regulación de Tensión y Corriente
> 
> VR1 debe ser un potenciómetro de variación lineal, de otra forma será muy incómodo ajustar ciertos voltajes.
> VR2 en cambio, debe ser del tipo LOGARÍTMICO pues, sería incómodo ajustar ciertas corrientes.
> _
> 
> No sé si tendrá algo que ver con la fuente regulable que nos ocupa (la de 'tupolev'). A mi me ocurrió que puse ambos potenciómetros lineales y no me regulaba a penas corriente.
> 
> Saludos!!



Hay que ocuparse de una cosa a la vez. Comet no ha logrado hacer andar la fuente y esta se debe probar primero y hacer que funcione como debe ser, o sea, debe poderse regular la tensión de salida.

Una vez logrado eso, se pasa al limitador de corriente.

Como él ha mencionado, ha retirado el transistor que bloquea al BD242, así que no funcionará el limitador, solo lo hará el regulador de tensión de salida de la fuente.

Esperemos que revise y nos cuente.

Saludos:


----------



## Comet

Hola!
el pot. está bien ya lo probé, y es de este tipo como adjunto la foto



PD:

estoy avanzando también en hacer otra PCB pero esta vez como el esquema manda y no como la PCB que está terminado, de verdad que hay muchas diferencias entre ambas

desafortunadamente  "quercus10"  no dijo con cual le salió su fuente,  con la PCB o con el diagrama



saludos


----------



## yosua007

Hola Comet,yo he utilizado ese mismo esquema y me ha funcionado que yo sepa no tiene ningun problema ,la pcb que viene con el esquema la modifiqué un poquito,tamaño de pistas,transistores mas separados,rectificador etc,si quieres compararlas la mia está en el post 705 está hecha con el PCBwizard y las fotos de la fuente están en el post 712 si necesitas alguna cosa aquí estamos saludos.


----------



## Comet

OK  Yosua007

he vuelto a chequear la PCB y no encuentro la diferencia con el tuyo
quizá me haya equivocado en poner los  TR de potencia, los marque con rojo para que observen mi conexión que hice

si los TR 2N3055 están bien configurados entonces empezare a sospechar de algún otro TR o el mismo IC puede estar mal
el único TR que adapte por qué no encontré en el mercado fue el   BD242A por un  TIP32C


Tambien boy a retocar la PCB original del post para descartar alguna posible pista que se me haya escabuyido

mas tarde me animare a colgar las fotos de mi  Regulador 


saludos


----------



## yosua007

Hola Comet,la PCB está muy bien pero lo bueno sería que funcionara a la primera porque si tienes que desoldar algún transistor,te puede pasar como a mí que en algún circuito parecido a este me quedé sin los agujeros de los transistores del calor del soldador por eso en mi PCB, separé pistas y y agujeros de los transistores para evitar estropear la placa y puse borneras para no tener que soldar cables,por lo demás todo correcto, si podías probar las tensiones entre K y A de los zener por si tienes alguna tensión mal,nada mas de momento ya me dirás como te va la fuente y nos pongas fotos saludos.


----------



## ale_o10

Hola a todos, espero que me puedan ayudar con una cosita que no entiendo.
Hice la fuente, y me funciona bien, regula la tension y la corriente.
El unico problema que tengo es que la proteccion de corriente me salta en 2,8A maximo.
Lo unico que cambie es el bd242 por un tip127, y las resistencia de potencia son de 0,22 ohm.
Trate de entender el circuito que limita la corriente pero no lo entiendo.
SI alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## yosua007

ale_o10 dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero que me puedan ayudar con una cosita que no entiendo.
> Hice la fuente, y me funciona bien, regula la tension y la corriente.
> El unico problema que tengo es que la proteccion de corriente me salta en 2,8A maximo.
> Lo unico que cambie es el bd242 por un tip127, y las resistencia de potencia son de 0,22 ohm.
> Trate de entender el circuito que limita la corriente pero no lo entiendo.
> SI alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.



Hola ale_o10,solo se me ocurre que el tip127 es un darlington y a lo mejor no es muy compatible para su función,el bd242 no es darlington,podias probar con un tip32c que el post anterior Comet fue el que puso y en la hoja de datos son muy parecidos saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ale_o10 dijo:


> ....*Hice la fuente, y me funciona bien, regula la tension y la corriente.*
> El unico problema que tengo es que la proteccion de corriente me salta en 2,8A maximo.
> Lo unico que cambie es el bd242 por un tip127, y las resistencia de potencia son de 0,22 ohm.
> Trate de entender el circuito que limita la corriente pero no lo entiendo.
> SI alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.



¿ Pusiste 2 resistencias en paralelo para el censado de corriente ?
¿ Empleaste el PCB del principio del post ?


----------



## yosua007

Ale_o10,perdona se me olvidaba compara la PCB tuya con la mia que está en el  post 705 yo la  modifiqué para hacer agujeros mas grandes y le puse borneras para no soldar cables etc, la hice con el PCBwizard y que está funcionando bien,y en el post 712 están unas fotos de mi fuente.


----------



## ale_o10

Fogonazo tenes razon, me olvide de poner en paralelo las dos resistencias, eso debe ser.
Hice la pcb del principio con los componentes como estan, salvo el trasistor bd, y use 3 tr 2n3055. Y el capacitor de 4700uf, puse uno de 1000uf.
Me anda barbaro, ahora voy a poner la otra en paralelo.
yosua007 voy a probar con la resistencia en serie, sino tambien voy a cambiar el transistor por el tip32.
para aquellos que estan dudando, les recomiendo realizar este circuito. me funciono de primera, y no se olviden de poner el diodo led, de lo contrario no funciona.
Gracias por sus respuestas
ya voy a subir fotos de como me quedo
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ale_o10 dijo:


> Fogonazo tenes razon, me olvide de poner en paralelo las dos resistencias, eso debe ser.
> *Hice la pcb del principio con los componentes como estan, salvo el trasistor bd, y use 3 tr 2n3055. Y el capacitor de 4700uf, puse uno de 1000uf.
> Me anda barbaro, *ahora voy a poner la otra en paralelo.
> yosua007 voy a probar con la resistencia en serie, sino tambien voy a cambiar el transistor por el tip32.
> *para aquellos que estan dudando, les recomiendo realizar este circuito. me funciono de primera, y no se olviden de poner el diodo led, de lo contrario no funciona.*
> Gracias por sus respuestas
> ya voy a subir fotos de como me quedo
> saludos



Gracias por comentar.


----------



## DanielNR

Para 'yosua007':

¿Qué transformador has usado? Por las fotos parece bastante grande. Yo quiero montar la fuente con indicadores digitales de corriente y tensión, supongo que en tu fuente se podría hacer, ¿qué opinas? 

Saludos!!


----------



## yosua007

DanielNR dijo:


> Para 'yosua007':
> 
> ¿Qué transformador has usado? Por las fotos parece bastante grande. Yo quiero montar la fuente con indicadores digitales de corriente y tensión, supongo que en tu fuente se podría hacer, ¿qué opinas?
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola DanielNR,el transformador de las fotos lo tengo para pruebas,pesa mucho como para utilizarlo tendría que ser fijo y no necesito de momento tantos amperios,este tranformador lleva creo que 4 salidas que son 11.5V,12V,18v y 26v,creo que pueda ser de 10A porque en uno de los laterales de la caja lo ponía pero no lo se fijo.El que yo voy a poner es uno de 5A de 12 0 12 o sea 24V que es el que consigo por mi tierra,bueno llevo esperando casi 1 mes por las vacaciones de verano,este me daría sobre 30 o 32V de salida en continua que me vale para lo que quiero la fuente.Respecto al los medidores digitales me has leído el pensamiento son los que yo voy a poner,de hecho ya los recibí son para alimentar entre 9V y 12V,el problema es como sacar la tensión de la propia fuente,ya que en la pagina que los compré comentaban que se podrían estropear si se alimentaba directamente con la fuente,no estoy seguro pero creo que me comentaron que se podía alimentar desde el zener de 15V y poner un regulador,el que se necesite,también quería colocar un circuito de control de temperatura con un ventilador de PC que subí en un post anterior,dejaremos la pregunta en el aire haber si algún compañero nos la contestación al problema de los medidores digitales haber si se pueden conectar en esta fuente saludos.


----------



## mcrven

yosua007 dijo:


> Hola DanielNR,el transformador de las fotos lo tengo para pruebas,pesa mucho como para utilizarlo tendría que ser fijo y no necesito de momento tantos amperios,este tranformador lleva creo que 4 salidas que son 11.5V,12V,18v y 26v,creo que pueda ser de 10A porque en uno de los laterales de la caja lo ponía pero no lo se fijo.El que yo voy a poner es uno de 5A de 12 0 12 o sea 24V que es el que consigo por mi tierra,bueno llevo esperando casi 1 mes por las vacaciones de verano,este me daría sobre 30 o 32V de salida en continua que me vale para lo que quiero la fuente.Respecto al los medidores digitales me has leído el pensamiento son los que yo voy a poner,de hecho ya los recibí son para alimentar entre 9V y 12V,el problema es como sacar la tensión de la propia fuente,ya que en la pagina que los compré comentaban que se podrían estropear si se alimentaba directamente con la fuente,no estoy seguro pero creo que me comentaron que se podía alimentar desde el zener de 15V y poner un regulador,el que se necesite,también quería colocar un circuito de control de temperatura con un ventilador de PC que subí en un post anterior,dejaremos la pregunta en el aire haber si algún compañero nos la contestación al problema de los medidores digitales haber si se pueden conectar en esta fuente saludos.



Daniel... y el resto también. El tipo de transformador que se utilice solo va a incidir en la tensión de salida y la corriente que pueda suministrar la fuente.

NUNCA será el trafo responsable de que la fuente funcione o no.

Yoshua... 24V AC rectificados con puente-diodos te dará 34VDC.

Para los instrumentos digitales deberías alimentarlos con fuente aislada galvánicamente, cada uno con la suya propia. Para ello te sugiero consigas esas fuentes switching pequeñas que se conectan directo a la red, como los cargadores de los celulares (lástima que esos no llegan sino a 5V), o le haces un par de fuentecitas con un trafo de 2 secundarios, uno para cada instrumento.
Si quieres los conectas como vienen, si no, los sacas de la cajita y los ubicas en alguna esquina dentro del gabinete, tienen una plaquita muy pequeña.

Saludos:


----------



## yosua007

mcrven,gracias por contestar,el voltimetro y el amperimetro digital que tengo se alimentan entre 9V y 12V,¿no se puede alimentar los dos juntos con un solo alimentador independiente ¿hay alguna explicación para eso? gracias y saludos.


----------



## mcrven

yosua007 dijo:


> mcrven,gracias por contestar,el voltimetro y el amperimetro digital que tengo se alimentan entre 9V y 12V,¿no se puede alimentar los dos juntos con un solo alimentador independiente ¿hay alguna explicación para eso? gracias y saludos.



Como podrás notar, los instrumentos de aguja (Galvanómetros) se conectan independientes de los circuitos donde se van a realizar las medidas. Un multímetro puede leer Voltios o Amperios, un solo parámetro a la vez. Si quieres medir los dos parámetros simultáneamente, deberás hacerlo con 2 instrumentos.
Especialmente el amperímetro, queda flotante entre fuente y carga, por lo tanto, no puede tener contacto con ningún otro punto de la fuente, tampoco debería tener contacto con el voltímetro.

Por eso es que te indiqué que los alimentaras por separado, sin contacto eléctrico con la alimentación de la fuente.


----------



## yosua007

OK mcrven gracias buscaré un transformador lo mas pequeño que pueda con 2 salidas y un par de reguladores de 9V y a correr saludos.


----------



## zambranorodolfo10

estas fuentes de voltaje te entregan siempre todos los amperes de lo que son? por ejemplo si son de 0 a 25 volts y 3 ampers siempre te entregan los 3 amperes conectes lo que conectes o solo lo que necesita el aparato puesto???,saludoos


----------



## Fogonazo

zambranorodolfo10 dijo:


> estas fuentes de voltaje te entregan siempre todos los amperes de lo que son? por ejemplo si son de 0 a 25 volts y 3 ampers siempre te entregan los 3 amperes conectes lo que conectes o _*solo lo que necesita el aparato puesto*_???,saludoos



Opción    Nº   :      *2*


----------



## DanielNR

'mcrven' dijo: 
_Para los instrumentos digitales deberías alimentarlos con fuente aislada galvánicamente, cada uno con la suya propia. Para ello te sugiero consigas esas fuentes switching pequeñas que se conectan directo a la red, como los cargadores de los celulares (lástima que esos no llegan sino a 5V), o le haces un par de fuentecitas con un trafo de 2 secundarios, uno para cada instrumento._

- Podrías explicarnos qué significa y de qué manera se aisla una fuente galvánicamente.
- ¿Es imprescindible aislar galvánicamente la fuente?

Y una questión más para todos: ¿a la hora de poner los indicadores digitales, se pueden poner 1 ó 2 transformadores con los secundarios que necesitemos? 

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ....- Podrías explicarnos qué significa y de qué manera se aisla una fuente galvánicamente.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aislamiento_galvánico


> - ¿Es imprescindible aislar galvánicamente la fuente?


Si, si piensas emplear instrumento digitales.


> Y una questión más para todos: ¿a la hora de poner los indicadores digitales, se pueden poner 1 ó 2 transformadores con los secundarios que necesitemos? ...


Sip


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> 'mcrven' dijo:
> _Para los instrumentos digitales deberías alimentarlos con fuente aislada galvánicamente, cada uno con la suya propia. Para ello te sugiero consigas esas fuentes switching pequeñas que se conectan directo a la red, como los cargadores de los celulares (lástima que esos no llegan sino a 5V), o le haces un par de fuentecitas con un trafo de 2 secundarios, uno para cada instrumento._
> 
> - Podrías explicarnos qué significa y *de qué manera se aisla una fuente galvánicamente*.
> - ¿Es imprescindible aislar galvánicamente la fuente?
> 
> Y una questión más para todos: ¿a la hora de poner los indicadores digitales, se pueden poner 1 ó 2 transformadores con los secundarios que necesitemos?
> 
> Saludos!!



Gracias fogo por responderle a Daniel.

El transformador es el elemento intermedio entre la línea de suministro y el instrumento que lo aísla galvánicamente. El transformador de poder aísla galvánicamente, en este caso la fuente, de la línea de suministro. El secundario no está conectado al primario. La energía se transfiere por inducción. En el caso de los instrumentos, quedan aislados galvánicamente de la línea y de la circuitería de la fuente.

En el caso de ponerle instrumentos digitales a la fuente, deberás poner uno o más transformadores. Con un transformador, este tendría uno o dos secundarios para la fuente y dos secundarios adicionales para los instrumentos.
Con dos (2) transformadores, uno con los secundarios necesarios para la fuente y otro con los secundarios necesarios para los instrumentos.
Con tres (3) transformadores, uno con los secundarios necesarios para la  fuente y dos o más con los secundarios necesarios para los instrumentos.

Saludos:


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias Fogonazo y mcrven! 

Para 'mcrven': Pongamos el último ejemplo que comentas (3 transformadores, 1 para alimentar la fuente y los otros 2 para los indicadores digitales). Supongo que no habría problema en utilizar un mismo cable de alimentación para los 3 transformadores, siempre teniendo en cuenta que la alimentación de éstos en sus primarios sea la misma (en mi caso sería 220V). 

De nuevo muchas gracias!! Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo y mcrven!
> 
> Para 'mcrven': Pongamos el último ejemplo que comentas (3 transformadores, 1 para alimentar la fuente y los otros 2 para los indicadores digitales). Supongo que no habría problema en utilizar un mismo cable de alimentación para los 3 transformadores, siempre teniendo en cuenta que la alimentación de éstos en sus primarios sea la misma (en mi caso sería 220V).
> 
> De nuevo muchas gracias!! Saludos!!



Los primarios no estarán aislados galvánicamente en ninguno de los 3 casos.

Solo los secundarios lo estarán y eso es lo que importa.


----------



## ale_o10

hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, se puede modificar la parte de la protección de la corriente para hacerlo como limitado de corriente? la idea es usarlo como fuente de corriente tambien.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ale_o10 dijo:


> hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, _*se puede modificar la parte de la protección de la corriente para hacerlo como limitado de corriente?*_


Así trabaja la fuente, limitando por corriente.


> la idea es usarlo como fuente de corriente tambien.
> Saludos y gracias


Variando solo la tensión varias la corriente, para variar la corriente debes variar la tensión.
Lo que pides *NO* tiene sentido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Este circuito funciona más como "corta" corriente que como limitador a mi entender. Si la corriente excede determinado nivel, "apaga" la fuente.
Si querés usarlo como fuente de corriente, tenés que re hacer todo el circuito regulador, o, quizás, quitando el transistor que "enclava" la protección (o poner un interruptor que mantenga cerrado el pulsador de reset) podría funcionar (siempre y cuando no tienda a oscilar).


----------



## ale_o10

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Este circuito funciona más como "corta" corriente que como limitador a mi entender. Si la corriente excede determinado nivel, "apaga" la fuente.
> Si querés usarlo como fuente de corriente, tenés que re hacer todo el circuito regulador, o, quizás, quitando el transistor que "enclava" la protección (o poner un interruptor que mantenga cerrado el pulsador de reset) podría funcionar (siempre y cuando no tienda a oscilar).


 
A eso me referia. Porque el control de corriente trabaja como una llave termica, si se excede de cierta corriente, corta el suministro.
Vi otras fuentes compradas, que tienen un limitador de corriente, que sirve para usarlas como fuente de corriente. Vos pones el limite, y mas de eso no puede tirar, por ejemplo, si pongo de limite 2A, la fuente ante un corto, va a tirar 2A constantes y no va a cortar, obviamente no es para hacer cortos, sino para otro tipo de pruebas.
Saludos


----------



## Comet

Hola!!!!
soy yo de nuevo a la carga

Bueno estoy haciendo otro PCB ya que la 1ra no me funciono y no soy muy hábil encontrando la falla, así que me decidí a usar la original PCB de este post y como esta no está muy nítido la modifique en Photoshop e incluso le agrande las pistas, la PCB conserva los mismos lugares de los agujeros
veo que a la mayoría le ha funcionado con la PCB , y aquí dejo una foto  que opinan?


saludos

PD:  luego subire los Negativos y positivos para alguien que lo nite


----------



## Fogonazo

Comet dijo:


> ..........aquí dejo una foto  *que opinan*?.....



¿ La hiciste en espejo ?


----------



## Comet

No

bueno! es igual que el pcb que se adjunta en el 1er post
y lo estoy considerando como   "Botton Layer"

adjunto las 2 fotos orientados al mismo lado


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Comet dijo:


> ....bueno! es igual que el pcb que se adjunta en el 1er post......



Tiene "Todo" el aspecto de estar bien 

Como precaución antes de conectar el soldador, efectúa un seguimiento de las conexiones de las patas del IC, de donde sale y hacia donde van, verificando que cumpla con lo que indica el esquema.


----------



## Comet

Bien eso hare, gracia por la recomendación Fogonazo, también hice un seguimiento de continuidad de todas las pistas por si uno salió mal revelado o cortado, y todo esta OK

Voy a comprar más componentes y para el fin de esta semana lo terminare y subiré mas fotos

saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Para 'Comet': cuidado con el condensador de 3.3µF. Creo que está alrevés. Ya se comentó en algún post pasado. Que tengas suerte!!


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo el mundo!! Hoy he vuelto a montar por enésima vez el circuito de esta fuente de alimentación. Esta vez me funcionó a la primera, al menos la parte de voltaje. Regulaba hasta 61,8 V aproximadamente. Pero a continuación crucé la salida para ver si funcionaba y ahí se quedó. Muevo el potenciómetro de tensión y ni sube ni baja. Puse a la salida una resistencia de carga junto con un led, para verificar la variación de corriente, pero no pude hacerlo debido a la previa comprobación de la tensión que quemó dicha resistencia.
He realizado varias comprobaciones y he llegado a la conclusión que el LM723 se me dañó. Lo cambiaré pero antes debo encontrar el falló que hay al cruzar la salida.
Les seguiré informando! 
Saludos!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a todo el mundo!! Hoy he vuelto a montar por enésima vez el circuito de esta fuente de alimentación. Esta vez me funcionó a la primera, al menos la parte de voltaje. Regulaba hasta 61,8 V aproximadamente. Pero a continuación crucé la salida para ver si funcionaba y ahí se quedó. Muevo el potenciómetro de tensión y ni sube ni baja. Puse a la salida una resistencia de carga junto con un led, para verificar la variación de corriente, pero no pude hacerlo debido a la previa comprobación de la tensión que quemó dicha resistencia.
> He realizado varias comprobaciones y he llegado a la conclusión que el LM723 se me dañó. Lo cambiaré pero antes debo encontrar el falló que hay al cruzar la salida.
> Les seguiré informando!
> Saludos!!



Si cortocircuitaste la salida (Rebuzno) volaste los TR de potencia.

El 723 ni debería haberse enterado. Revisa el BD242 también.


----------



## DanielNR

Cortocircuité la salida para comprobar si actuaba el led y el reset. Y ambas cosas funcionan. Los transitores de potencia están intactos. Comprobaré el BD242 y el resto de los componentes.
Gracias 'mcrven'!


----------



## Comet

Hola!

termine de armar la 2da PCB pero esta ves como se propuso al principio del foro
No me funciona bien
El voltaje solo me regula hasta 45V
Solo me permite usar consumidores de hasta 1A, mas de 1A se activa la protección del circuito
el pot. de corriente no mueve para nada la aguja del Amperímetro.  (así trabaja? )
y no he modificado ninguna posicion de algun componente

estos son mis remplazos de componentes:

Transformador de 0-36V
BD242A <> TIP32C
R de 5W  <>  todos los puse de  0.22 Ohm
capacitor principal  10000uF/63V
pot de corriente 5k,  no encontré de 3K3
por lo demás todos los componentes son iguales

bueno me voy a leer de nuevo los post a ver qué puedo hacer con el circuito limitador de corriente, es lo único que quiero que trabaje correctamente y no sé como mas debe de trabajar



a propósito, cuando prendo la fuente, este prende con el limitador activado (led prendido)
creo que alguien ha tenido ese problema también!


saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Los 45 V están de acuerdo aon el transformador que empleaste: 36Vca * √2 ≈ 51 Vcc, descontando caída sobre los diodos, caída del transformador en carga y caída sobre los transistores de potencia,* 45Vcc esta bastante correcto*.

La limitación de corriente la hacen unos transistores y el par de resistencias de 0,250 Ω en paralelo:
1) ¿ Colocaste las 2 en paralelo ?
2) ¿ Las reemplazaste por otro valor ?

Lo del limitador al encender la fuente ya fue comentado.


----------



## Comet

1) Si los coloque en paralelo  ( si los ves mas de cerca están encima de uno)
2) si.  Los remplace por 0.22 Ohm/5w    No encuentro de 0.25 Ohm o 0.27 Ohm

también las resistencias de los 2 transistores 2N3055 que conectan por el emisor son de 0.22 Ohm/5W

tambien he invertido la polaridad del capacitor electrolítico de 3.3uF/63V y nada, se comporta igual.

he estado leyendo de nuevo los post, y al parecer siempre arranca en corto con el led prendido
pero bueno eso lo puedo pasar por alto y los 45V también, lo que me gustaría es que me controlara la corriente como debe de ser

y el circuito esta igual como el PCB que se propone

adjunto foto

saludos


----------



## Comet

Bueno he leído por Nsima vez todos los post y todos tienen problemas en el circuito limitador de corriente.

Los que NO han tenido problemas, asumo que han usado todos los componentes iguales al post sin adaptaciones, porque lo han encontrado en el mercado de electrónica

La mayoría han usado remplazos y no han tenido suerte como Yo

he hecho la PCB idénticamente como el autor propone, por lo tanto debo asumir que la falla esta en los componentes que he adaptado

BD244A                                  <> TIP32C
Q 2SD110, 2SD3888 ó 2SD711   <>  2N3055
Amp. Pot. 27K                         <>   5K

en cristiano, tengo que modificar el circuito de control de Amperios, y es allí donde mi cerebrito de chocobo no pinta

"Black tiger 1954"  propone cambiar la R de 10K del control Amp. por 18k o 22k para obs. que pasa. Yo quiero poner un Pot de 20k o 30k, para ver qué resultados obtengo?
ó
adaptar el circuito de control de "Mcrven"  (mi recurso final )


Es este la R de 10K que se tiene que cambiar para las pruebas?


Adjunto foto

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

A modo de prueba realiza un puente sobre las resistencias de 0,22Ω y mira que pasa, *ojo* que esto elimina la limitación por corriente, a no hacer cortocircuitos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Comet: cual es el problema que tenés con la regulación de corriente?
Esa resistencia que marcaste es justamente la que indiqué, pero es para hacer más sensible (que corte a menos amperaje).
Si el pote es de 27K dudo que vayas a tener un buen rango de regulación, aumenta mucho a máxima corriente la misma (probablemente a varias decenas de amperes).


----------



## Comet

Black Tger1954 :  
Lo que quiero es que me entregue más de 1A, no puedo prender un foco H4 de coches, siempre entra en corte.
y tengo que oprimir el "reset" con el foco conectado, y he notado también que después de forzar el encendido del foco H4, tampoco puede subir el  Voltaje mas de 10V y eso que le doy los 2 POT. al máximo

saludos


----------



## Comet

Con el puente trabaja como quiero, pero como dijiste Fogonaza,lo deja sin protección a los cortocircuitos directos, Y mi enamorada no se qué estaba haciendo por aquí y junto los 2 cables, a hora se queda en 45V

y si que lo stropea les he cambiado todos los Qs y el IC y sigue igual solo me falta cambiar los 3 Zeners  13V, 15V, y 30V.   pero esto lo soluciono mañana

por ley de Ohmios

con 2 R de 0.25Ω  = 0.125Ω
yo le puse  2 de 0.22Ω  =  0.11Ω
al puentear reduzco la R a 0
entonces se me ocurrió aumentar 1 R mas  para reducir la R a casi 0

3 R de 0.22Ω  =  0.07Ω
ó
4 R de 0.22Ω  =  0.05V

pero no se que tanto lo desprotegerá de los cortocircuitos



con un foco H4 se está aguantando, como que demora en encender un poco a pesar de que giraba todo el POT de V al máximo como para hacer explotar el foco y nada, se quedaba en 10V, pero el Amperímetro si marcaba 4A

mande a construir un Transformador de 3A, pero a juzgar por el tamaño parece ser de 1A
quizá por eso no ilumina con mucha intensidad un foco H4


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> Black Tger1954 :
> Lo que quiero es que me entregue más de 1A, no puedo prender un foco H4 de coches, siempre entra en corte.
> y tengo que oprimir el "reset" con el foco conectado, y he notado también que después de forzar el encendido del foco H4, tampoco puede subir el  Voltaje mas de 10V y eso que le doy los 2 POT. al máximo
> 
> saludos



En varias oportunidades, a lo largo de este hilo y, a diferentes personas, le sugerí hacer las pruebas de potencia sin el limitador de corriente. Para esto basta con retirar el TR BD242 del circuito.

Sin el limitador se puede verificar el funcionamiento de la fuente: Cuantos voltios te entrega y cuantos amperios te va a entregar.

Las pruebas se deben hacer con amperímetro y voltímetro conectados y... con mucho cuidado.

El limitador y/o protecciones se conectan después que la fuente funcione según lo requerido.

Andas dándote cabezazos contra todas las paredes.

Recuerda que: Divide y vencerás. Una cosa ala vez.

Saludos:


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Adjunto el circuito de la fuente indicando los semiconductores para que no haya confusiones.

El transistor que hay que quitar para que deje de funcionar la protección de corriente no es el BD242, es uno de los BC327, el que dejé indicado como Q4. El BD242 (Q5) interviene en la regulación de tensión.


----------



## mcrven

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El transistor que hay que quitar para que deje de funcionar la protección de corriente no es el BD242, es uno de los BC327, el que dejé indicado como Q4. El BD242 (Q5) interviene en la regulación de tensión.



Gracias black.

Evidentemente me fui a la primera.

El diagrama del circuito con los componentes marcados  y separado por secciones, ya lo había publicado yo mismo unos cuantos posts atrás pero, no tuvo éxito el asunto.

Saludos:

P.D.: Ya lo encontré https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/674688/


----------



## Black Tiger1954

mcrven: es que este hilo ya es excesivamente largo, y hay cosas que se "pierden". Quizás algún moderador podría aglutinar en el primer post de todo el hilo tu circuito y el que yo puse con el agregado de la nomenclatura. Así las referencias son más fáciles.


----------



## mcrven

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> mcrven: es que este hilo ya es excesivamente largo, y hay cosas que se "pierden". Quizás algún moderador podría aglutinar en el primer post de todo el hilo tu circuito y el que yo puse con el agregado de la nomenclatura. Así las referencias son más fáciles.



También hay cosas repetidas varias veces. Igual que tú pienso que se debería hacer un resumen.

Habrá que ponerse de acuerdo con fogonazo, que es moderador general y participó en el hilo. Claro que habrá que contribuir con él.


----------



## DanielNR

> Comet dijo: Ver Mensaje
> 
> Black Tger1954 :
> Lo que quiero es que me entregue más de 1A, no puedo prender un foco H4 de coches, siempre entra en corte.
> y tengo que oprimir el "reset" con el foco conectado, y he notado también que después de forzar el encendido del foco H4, tampoco puede subir el Voltaje mas de 10V y eso que le doy los 2 POT. al máximo
> 
> saludos
> 
> En varias oportunidades, a lo largo de este hilo y, a diferentes personas, le sugerí hacer las pruebas de potencia sin el limitador de corriente. Para esto basta con retirar el TR BD242 del circuito.
> 
> Sin el limitador se puede verificar el funcionamiento de la fuente: Cuantos voltios te entrega y cuantos amperios te va a entregar.
> 
> Las pruebas se deben hacer con amperímetro y voltímetro conectados y... con mucho cuidado.
> 
> El limitador y/o protecciones se conectan después que la fuente funcione según lo requerido.
> 
> Andas dándote cabezazos contra todas las paredes.
> 
> Recuerda que: Divide y vencerás. Una cosa ala vez.
> 
> Saludos:



Para mcrven:

¿No es una contradicción lo que sugieres?

Por un lado aconsejas extraer el TR BD242 para comprobar el funcionamiento de la fuente, y por  el otro dices que así se puede medir cuantos voltios te entrega y cuantos amperios te va a entregar (sin el limitador mencionado).

Puedes aclarar esto mcrven, deduzco que es calculando la potencia, y mediante ésta calcularemos los amperios pero mejor si lo explacas tú.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Para mcrven:
> 
> ¿No es una contradicción lo que sugieres?
> 
> Por un lado aconsejas extraer el TR BD242 para comprobar el funcionamiento de la fuente, y por  el otro dices que así se puede medir cuantos voltios te entrega y cuantos amperios te va a entregar (sin el limitador mencionado).
> 
> Puedes aclarar esto mcrven, deduzco que es calculando la potencia, y mediante ésta calcularemos los amperios pero mejor si lo explacas tú.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Lo de extraer el BD242 fue indicado erroneamente Daniel, en el siguiente post fue aclarado por black tigre:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/703106/ _el TR que se debe extraer figura como Q4 en el diagrama de Black Tigre y como Q3 en el que publiqué en pag. 35.

Calcular se calcula pero, la realidad es la que te muestra la verdad del asunto. Un error de ensamblaje y listo: No funciona o, lo hace mal.

El diseño de ese circuito nada tiene de malo ni equivocado. Si no funciona para alguno de los chicos que la han ensamblado, es porque algo se ha hecho incorrectamente. Para determinar qué, hay que ir de a poco, probar cada parte en secuencia hasta encontrar el error.


----------



## DanielNR

Ok. Gracias por la aclaración mcrven!
El esquema que expusiste en el post 685 no tiene TR BD242. Está sustituido por un TR BC328. De hecho todos lo transistores son BC328 en lugar de ser BC327 ¿A qué de se debe?

Un saludo!


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> Ok. Gracias por la aclaración mcrven!
> El esquema que expusiste en el post 685 no tiene TR BD242. Está sustituido por un TR BC328. De hecho todos lo transistores son BC328 en lugar de ser BC327 ¿A qué de se debe?
> 
> Un saludo!



Bien Daniel, ciertamente a la hora de guardar el esquemático olvide cambiarle la etiqueta a Q5. Igual es un PNP y entre tanto enredo que tenemos en este hilo pues, algo se escapa.
Un BC328 en ese lugar puede que caliente un poco con corrientes elevadas pero igual va a funcionar, te lo aseguro. El BD242 es para soportar mayor corriente, necesaria para mover lo TR de potencia.

Saludos:


----------



## Comet

Bueno, ya logre echarle a andar de nuevo. 

Al juntar los 2 cables sin la protección, me quemo uno de los 3  Qs "2N3055"  pensé que si le agregaba otro Q de potencia conseguiría algo extra de "A" pero nah, bueno eso es otro tema
Quiero eliminar por completo ese control de "A" y adaptarle el que propone "mcrven" pero NO se qué componentes mas debo de quitar (los he marcado con color rojo)

Adjunto foto 
mientras voy a hacer un 3er circuito pero esta vez en un Protoboard


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> Bueno, ya logre echarle a andar de nuevo.
> 
> Al juntar los 2 cables sin la protección, me quemo uno de los 3  Qs "2N3055"  pensé que si le agregaba otro Q de potencia conseguiría algo extra de "A" pero nah, bueno eso es otro tema
> Quiero eliminar por completo ese control de "A" y adaptarle el que propone "mcrven" pero NO se qué componentes mas debo de quitar (los he marcado con color rojo)
> 
> Adjunto foto
> mientras voy a hacer un 3er circuito pero esta vez en un Protoboard



Dame un rato que te arreglo el esquema.

Oye comet, tampoco es para hacer una prueba cortocircuitando la salida. La cosa es ir agregando carga de a poco hasta ver donde llega sin perder tensión.


----------



## DanielNR

¿Esta fuente que se expone regula tensión y corriente de forma independiente? Es decir, ¿puede regular tensión, sin afectar al amperaje y viceversa?

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿Esta fuente que se expone regula tensión y corriente de forma independiente? Es decir, ¿puede regular tensión, sin afectar al amperaje y viceversa?
> 
> Saludos!!



Nop.

El amperaje se *"Limita"* no se regula. 

Puedes limitar la corriente a un cierto valor (Ajustable), si la carga llega a consumir una corriente mayor, la fuente se bloquea y la tensión cae a casi 0V.

Dentro del rango de corriente desde 0 hasta el valor ajustado, la fuente no reacciona y la tensión de salida se mantiene estable.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo!!


----------



## GaIvEr

Hola
Estoy armando una fuente regulable con el LM723, mi idea es que soporte 10A, si soporta más mejor. Mi idea era conectar un TIP42 a la entrada del LM723 para aumentar la capacidad de corriente, y la salida del TIP42 a las bases de los transistores 2N3055 (4). Tengo unas dudas:

-El valor de las resistencias de ecualización, un valor muy bajo significa que "no sirven para nada", y un valor muy alto significa mucha caída de tensión.

-Para limitar la corriente (de 100mAh hasta 10A aprox.) ¿bastaría con poner un potenciometro (por ejemplo 100k) que limite la corriente que va a la base del TIP42?

-¿Bastarán unos 20.000uF para una salida de 10-15A sin mucho ruido?¿O se podría fabricar un filtro pi para una fuente de estas características?

Saludos
Gabriel


----------



## mcrven

GaIvEr dijo:


> ...
> 
> 1- -El valor de las resistencias de ecualización, un valor muy bajo significa que "no sirven para nada", y un valor muy alto significa mucha caída de tensión.
> 
> 2- -Para limitar la corriente (de 100mAh hasta 10A aprox.) ¿bastaría con poner un potenciometro (por ejemplo 100k) que limite la corriente que va a la base del TIP42?
> 
> 3- -¿Bastarán unos 20.000uF para una salida de 10-15A sin mucho ruido?¿O se podría fabricar un filtro pi para una fuente de estas características?
> 
> Saludos
> Gabriel



A ver Gabriel:

1- Sobre una R de 0,25 Ω, recorrida por 10A se generará una tensión de 2,5V y la distribución de corriente de los TRs conectados en paralelo resultará equilibrada.

2- Para limitar la corriente en ese rango y para esa potencia, necesitarás algo como lo que aparece en los dibujos del siguiente link:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684213/ _
3- Para 10A bastarían 20.000 µF. El filtro pi mejoraría la rectificación.

Saludos:

P.D.: Te sugiero que abras un nuevo tema para tu fiente. Este se encuentra muy saturado y bien enredado también.


----------



## GaIvEr

mcrven dijo:


> A ver Gabriel:
> 
> 1- Sobre una R de 0,25 Ω, recorrida por 10A se generará una tensión de 2,5V y la distribución de corriente de los TRs conectados en paralelo resultará equilibrada.
> 
> 2- Para limitar la corriente en ese rango y para esa potencia, necesitarás algo como lo que aparece en los dibujos del siguiente link: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684213/ _
> 
> 3- Para 10A bastarían 20.000 µF. El filtro pi mejoraría la rectificación.
> 
> Saludos:
> 
> P.D.: Te sugiero que abras un nuevo tema para tu fiente. Este se encuentra muy saturado y bien enredado también.



Hola mcrven, gracias por responder
Tengo una duda con este esquema Ver el archivo adjunto 76307 ¿Donde tendría que conectar la salida de mi tip42? ¿Directo a las bases de los 2n3055? ¿No le afecta a la parte limitadora de corriente? ¿La salida del bc327 puede ir a la entrada de mi tip42?
Muchas gracias
Gabriel


----------



## sebapela

Hola chicos, las fotos que subí corresponden a una fuente de alimentación que encontré tirada en mi trabajo, y creo que puede ser de similares características que la de este post

Lo que no puedo deducir es como conectar el trafo. Alguien me podría ayudar así la pruebo.


----------



## mcrven

GaIvEr dijo:


> Hola mcrven, gracias por responder
> Tengo una duda con este esquema Ver el archivo adjunto 76307 ¿Donde tendría que conectar la salida de mi tip42? ¿Directo a las bases de los 2n3055? ¿No le afecta a la parte limitadora de corriente? ¿La salida del bc327 puede ir a la entrada de mi tip42?
> Muchas gracias
> Gabriel



Primeramente solo agrégale los 2N3055 sin otro cambio. Ponle un buen disipador a los TRs de salida y monta el BD242 en él también.

Prueba a plena carga y verifica la temperatura del BD242. Si fuese a calentar mucho, entonces, solo sustituye el BD242 por el TIP42.

Durante las pruebas deberás verificar la temperatura del LM723. Si fuese muy alta, se deberá buscar un darligton para remplazar el BD242 o TIP42, según seqa el caso.

Saludos:





sebapela dijo:


> http://thumbs.subefotos.com/fb52acf7a7f3791831b7ca8003e87f95o.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola chicos las fotos que subí corresponden a una fuente de alimentación que encontré tirada en mi trabajo, y creo que puede ser de similares características que la de este post. lo que no puedo deducir es como conectar el trafo. Alguien me podría ayudar así la pruebo.



De las fotos que se pueden ver bien, se puede deducir que:

1-  La fuente que muestras no es similar a la que tenemos en este hilo. Es una fuente doble. Se deduce porque todos los componentes aparecen repetidos en posiciones muy similares en las dos mitades de la 
placa.

2-  En cada esquina contraria a los transistores tienen dos diodos que parecen ser los rectificadores básicos. Parece que necesitarás un transformador con el secundario con toma central, o uno solo con dos secundarios, cada uno con su toma central.

3-  Las puntas del secundario van, cada una, a cada ánodo de cada diodo. La toma central a masa de cada lado.

4-  Es preferible que abras otro hilo para tu fuente. Este ya está bastante cargado.

Saludos:


----------



## sebapela

gracias mcrven, espero a ver si algun moderador me permite abro otro post. mientras tanto voy a probar a ver si funciona y que tal es su rendimiento. un saludo


----------



## GaIvEr

mcrven dijo:


> Primeramente solo agrégale los 2N3055 sin otro cambio. Ponle un buen disipador a los TRs de salida y monta el BD242 en él también.
> 
> Prueba a plena carga y verifica la temperatura del BD242. Si fuese a calentar mucho, entonces, solo sustituye el BD242 por el TIP42.
> 
> Durante las pruebas deberás verificar la temperatura del LM723. Si fuese muy alta, se deberá buscar un darligton para remplazar el BD242 o TIP42, según seqa el caso.
> 
> Saludos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De las fotos que se pueden ver bien, se puede deducir que:
> 
> 1-  La fuente que muestras no es similar a la que tenemos en este hilo. Es una fuente doble. Se deduce porque todos los componentes aparecen repetidos en posiciones muy similares en las dos mitades de la
> placa.
> 
> 2-  En cada esquina contraria a los transistores tienen dos diodos que parecen ser los rectificadores básicos. Parece que necesitarás un transformador con el secundario con toma central, o uno solo con dos secundarios, cada uno con su toma central.
> 
> 3-  Las puntas del secundario van, cada una, a cada ánodo de cada diodo. La toma central a masa de cada lado.
> 
> 4-  Es preferible que abras otro hilo para tu fuente. Este ya está bastante cargado.
> 
> Saludos:



Gracias mcrven
No me exprese bien en la pregunta: en donde tengo que conectar el regulador para poder regular el voltaje, y limitar la corriente a la vez?
Gracias


----------



## mcrven

GaIvEr dijo:


> Gracias mcrven
> No me exprese bien en la pregunta: en donde tengo que conectar el regulador para poder regular el voltaje, y limitar la corriente a la vez?
> Gracias



Esa fuente parece ser de tensión fija.

Para saber más es necesario que le levantes el diagrama. De otra manera sería andar adivinando.


----------



## GaIvEr

mcrven dijo:


> Esa fuente parece ser de tensión fija.
> 
> Para saber más es necesario que le levantes el diagrama. De otra manera sería andar adivinando.



Hola
Mil disculpas, no me di cuenta. Dejo un esquema similar al que pienso usar
http://electronica.yoreparo.com/foros/files/fuente_con_lm723.jpg
la única diferencia es que en lugar del bd135 usaría un tip42, conectando la base a la entrada del lm723
Muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven

GaIvEr dijo:


> Hola
> Mil disculpas, no me di cuenta. Dejo un esquema similar al que pienso usar
> http://electronica.yoreparo.com/foros/files/fuente_con_lm723.jpg
> la única diferencia es que en lugar del bd135 usaría un tip42, conectando la base a la entrada del lm723
> Muchas gracias



Insisto, levanta el esquema de tu fuente. Compáralo con el diagrama que has subido que debería ser muy similar. Fíjate solamente en la mitad de la placa (Una fuente). Fíjate en la numeración de los componentes que es exactamente igual en cada lado de la placa y para el mismo componente.


----------



## zopilote

Revise mi pcb y le faltaba enrutar un nodo, si nesecitas los originales aqui los tienes.


----------



## DJMota

zopilote dijo:


> Revise mi pcb y le faltaba enrutar un nodo, si nesecitas los originales aqui los tienes.


Hola.
Gracias por el aporte.
¿Que tal va esa fuente? ¿Regula bien la tensión y la corriente?
Como veo que tienes hecho un diseño aparte del crcuito...
¿Tienes hecho algun diseño del PCB, que aproveche mejor el espacio modificado para condensadores electrolíticos radiales, en vez de los antiguos axiales que vienen por defecto?
Saludos.


----------



## josechu

Muchisimas gracias Zopilote

como la que se ve, en el dibujo, y muy bien ha comentado DJMota, es un poco digamos anticuada por la posición de los electroliticos, ademas de la necesidad de pasar ese dibujo a un formato con el que se pueda trabajar para la pcb.

mi idea y en eso estoy es hacer una pcb de esta fuente con los electroliticos radiales y que los compañeros que lo desen tengan esa pcb.

de momento muestro como lo la llevo, cuando la tenga terminada lo comunicaré


----------



## zopilote

Se que seria mejor mandarlo en pdf, pero si lo quieres en archivo eagle para que lo compares. Yo lo tengo con el uso de dos transformadores, uno el  de potencia y el otro para alimentar a los  comparadores.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a tod@s! Ya tengo la placa montada en un gabinete. Lo que ocurre es que nada más encender la fuente el led se enciende. Apreto el reset el led se apaga (pero no del todo) y me da 60,7 V directamente. Estando el pote de voltaje al mínimo. Y aunque lo intente mover no reacciona, sigue marcando lo mismo. He de aclarar que yo he utilizado un transformador de 24x2.
Saludos!! 

---------------------------

Solucionado, al menos parcialmente. No tenía conectado el pin 7 del CI a masa. Ahora me regula voltaje sin problema. He puesto un amperímetro digital. Lo he colocado entre la resistencia de 4k7 y el condensador de 100µF (a la derecha del esquema). Muevo el pote del amperaje pero ni se inmuta. ¿Que debo hacer ahora?
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## josechu

hola de nuevo a todos.

bueno pues monté la placa que muestro en la foto y he obtenido los siguientes resultados.

la regulación del voltaje muy bien, perfeta 
sin embargo, cuando enciendo la fuente, ya direcamente se enciende el led rojo, 
y el boton del reset, practicamente no actua

con cargas inferiores a un amperio va de maravillas, pero cuando le pongo algo con un consumo mayor se bloquea, 

así que me toca seguir repasando para averiguar cual es la causa.

haaaa, puse los transistores finales, tambien en la placa.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola otra vez!! He ubicado el amperímetro digital en serie, a la salida positiva de la fuente. Funciona correctamente. Ahora he añadido un zumbador, colocado en paralelo entre la resistencia de 3k3+ el led. Lo que ocurre es que debido a que el led se queda algo encendido, el zumbador sigue pitando después de haber resetado. Además de eso, una vez que hago el reset y apago la fuente, a los 10 segundos (aproximadamente) de estar apagada, se enciende el led y a los pocos segundos se va apagando. Supongo que será por qué el condensador sigue cargado y tarda unos segundos en descargarse totalmente. Existe alguna solución para evitar este hecho. Acepto sugerecias!! Un saludo!!


----------



## DanielNR

No sé si se comentó con anterioridad en este tema (He mirado en otros y no he visto nada) de cómo proteger a los transitores 2N3055. No sé si por ejemplo el 1N4148 (100V 0,2A) sería el diodo correcto para cumplir esa función. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> No sé si se comentó con anterioridad en este tema (He mirado en otros y no he visto nada) de cómo proteger a los transitores 2N3055. No sé si por ejemplo el 1N4148 (100V 0,2A) sería el diodo correcto para cumplir esa función.
> Saludos!!



Eso depende del valor del capacitor que coloques a la salida de tu fuente.
A mayor capacidad, posibilidad de mayor corriente de retorno (Inversa) sobre el transistor, si el capacitor de de valor elevado la corriente sobre el diodo puede dañarlo.
El 1N4148 es un diodo rectificador de alta velocidad, y baja capacidad de corriente, *NO* es aconsejable como para proteger una fuente.


----------



## DanielNR

¿En este caso qué diodo sería el aconsejable para la función de protección?
¡¡Gracias como siempre Fogonazo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿En este caso qué diodo sería el aconsejable para la función de protección?



Entre Colector y Emisor *1N4003* o /2/3/4/5/6/7 te va a funcionar perfecto.
Sobre la salida dela fuente 1N5402 o /3/4/5/6/8, cuidado con la polaridad, ambos van en inversa.


----------



## DanielNR

¿Me podrías explicarme su correcta ubicación teniendo en cuenta su polaridad?
Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​
*1N4003* entre colector y emisor del *Q?*, ánodo en emisor y cátodo en colector

*1N5402* entre *GND* y *+*, ánodo en *GND* y cátodo en *+*


----------



## DanielNR

¡Perfecto Fogonazo! Ahora sólo me quedan 2 cosas por solucionar. 1ª, averiguar cómo lo puedo hacer para evitar que el led se encieda, una vez apagada la fuente. Y 2º, evitar de alguna manera que después de hacer el reset, el led quede encendido levemente. He mirado en algunas tiendas de electrónica y el 1N5402 no lo tienen. ¿Hay algún equivalente?
Ya comentaré cómo va.
¡¡Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¡Perfecto Fogonazo! Ahora sólo me quedan 2 cosas por solucionar. 1ª, _*averiguar cómo lo puedo hacer para evitar que el led se encieda,*_


A modo de prueba retira el capacitor de 100µ que se encuentra sobre la salida.
Si la falla desaparece, prueba un capacitor de menor valor, por ejemplo 22µ o 10µ


> . . . .el 1N5402 no lo tienen. ¿Hay algún equivalente?


Cualquier diodo común de 3A te sirve.


----------



## DanielNR

He retirado el condensador que comentas y sigue haciendo exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> He retirado el condensador que comentas y sigue haciendo exactamente lo mismo.



 Raro, muy raro 

A modo de prueba coloca un capacitor poliester de 100nF en paralelo con las resistencias (250mΩ 3W) del censado de corriente.


----------



## DanielNR

¡No lo puedo creer! He puesto el condensador de 100 nF en paralelo como indicas y sigue haciendo lo mismo. Es posible que sea de la descarga del condensador 4700µF. Todo esto sin colocar el condensador de la salida, el de 100µF.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¡No lo puedo creer! He puesto el condensador de 100 nF en paralelo como indicas y sigue haciendo lo mismo. _*Es posible que sea de la descarga del condensador *_4700µF. Todo esto sin colocar el condensador de la salida, el de 100µF.



Nones, ese condensador se encuentra "Antes" de la protección.

1) Revisa el valor de las 4 resistencias de 6k8, que sean lo mas parecidas posibles entre si.

2) Desconecta la base del transistor BC327 que aparece debajo de donde dice "Amp.SALIDA" en el diagrama.

3) Prueba.


----------



## DanielNR

1) He revisado las 4 resitencias de 6k8 y me dan valores muy aproximados a ese valor.
2) He desconectado la base del transistor que dices y ahora no actúa el reset. Al apagar la fuente el led poco a poco se va apagando. Pero ya no se enciende a los pocos segundos de estar apagada.
¿Qué más puedo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> 1) He revisado las 4 resitencias de 6k8 y me dan valores muy aproximados a ese valor.
> 2) He desconectado la base del transistor que dices _*y ahora no actúa el reset.*_ Al apagar la fuente el led poco a poco se va apagando. Pero ya no se enciende a los pocos segundos de estar apagada.
> ¿Qué más puedo hacer?



¿ Pero la protección se activo ?


----------



## DanielNR

¿A qué protección te refieres?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> ¿A qué protección te refieres?





El circuito de protección es lo que se te acciona cuando enciendes la fuente y luego debes accionar reset para que arranque.


----------



## DanielNR

Si, así es. Pero al hacer el reset el led sigue encendido. Hecharé un vistazo al mensaje 113, que creo que hablaste de ello y así podré comentarte qué ocurre.
¡Como siempre gracias por tu paciencia compañero!

Pensaba que quizás tendría el mismo problema que 'kagiva', en cuanto a la orientación del BC327, pero por desgracia está correcto. 

--------------------------

Hola otra vez! He realizado mediciones entre las bases de los 4 BC327 y GND. Y me dan valores muy aproximados en los 4 casos. Me da 60,4V, 61,2V, 60,8V y 61,4V. Al hacer la medición en el BC327 que hay encima de la resitencia de 3k3 y el led, éste se iluminaba con mayor intensidad. En mi caso he utilizado un transformador de 24Vx2 de 3A. Esas tensiones son practicamente iguales a la máxima tensión que me da en la salida. 
Saludos!!!


----------



## DanielNR

Por fin terminé mi fuente. Hace algunas cosas raras pero la doy como buena. Me gustaría, de alguna manera, dedicar a todas aquellas personas, que de una forma totalmente desinteresada, ayudan a los demás a llevar a cabo sus proyectos, en especial a Fogonazo, que está en todas partes.
Aquí les dejo algunas fotos!
Gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Por fin terminé mi fuente. Hace algunas cosas raras pero la doy como buena. Me gustaría, de alguna manera, dedicar a todas aquellas personas, que de una forma totalmente desinteresada, ayudan a los demás a llevar a cabo sus proyectos, _*en especial a Fogonazo, que está en todas partes.*_
> Aquí les dejo algunas fotos!
> Gracias y un saludo!!



     

Quedó muy linda tu fuente  gracias por comentar.


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias Fogonazo!
En un principio pensé en utilizar un segundo transformador (el primero es el de la fuente) de 9 0 9 de 0,5A. Alimentando un sencillo circuito de regulación con el 7805, para obtener unos 5V a la salida. El amperímetro que le he puesto, por ejemplo, puede ser alimentado a partir de 4,5V hasta 28V . Pero me dí cuenta que el transformador que tengo me daba 9Vx2 pero en *corriente alterna*. Por lo que recurrí a lo más sencillo que podía hacer y lo más a mano que tenía: colocar 2 cargadores de 220V con USB, uno para cada indicador. Como el de foto.
Saludos!!


----------



## wacalo

Una pregunta: ¿Porque se usa un esquema externo para la protección por sobrecorriente?. El LM723 tiene los pines 2 (current limits) y 3 (current sense) para establecer una protección por sobrecorriente actuando sobre la base del transistor interno (current limiter) del integrado, en su lugar se prefiere hacer lo mismo pero sobre el transistor driver externo (BD242A).
Saludos. 


Una pregunta más: ¿Porqué el pin10=Vout (emisor del transistor interno) se conecta al cátodo del zener de 30V?, lo más natural me parece, sería que esté conectado a la salida (con el emisor del transistor de potencia). En caso de que la tensión de entrada rectificada sea por ejemplo de 30VDC, se alimentaría el LM723 (pines 11 y 12) directamente desde el bus de 30VDC, en este caso el pin 10 no podría ir conectado como lo está en la fuente de tupolev.
Si alguien puede aclarar mis dudas se lo agradeceré.


----------



## mcrven

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta: ¿Porque se usa un esquema externo para la protección por sobrecorriente?. El LM723 tiene los pines 2(current limits) y 3(current sense) para establecer una protección por sobrecorriente actuando sobre la base del transistor interno (current limiter) del integrado, en su lugar se prefiere hacer lo mismo pero sobre el transistor driver externo (BD242A).
> Saludos.



La protección de corriente de esos pines se utiliza cuando se quiere limitar el consumo interno del integrado. El circuito adicional o externo como lo llamas, es para proteger y/o limitar la corriente del Transistor de potencia.





wacalo dijo:


> Una pregunta más: ¿Porqué el pin10=Vout (emisor del transistor interno) se conecta al cátodo del zener de 30V?, lo más natural me parece, sería que esté conectado a la salida (con el emisor del transistor de potencia). En caso de que la tensión de entrada rectificada sea por ejemplo de 30VDC, se alimentaría el LM723 (pines 11 y 12) directamente desde el bus de 30VDC, en este caso el pin 10 no podría ir conectado como lo está en la fuente de tupolev.
> Si alguien puede aclarar mis dudas se lo agradeceré.



El diodo Zener al que te refieres, se utiliza para evitar que el TR funcione con un una tensión menor a los 30V, por un lado, y para limitar la corriente de base del TR mismo, por otro.

Te recuerdo que con los TR BJT todo se maneja referido a corrientes. Los voltajes, poca importancia revisten, excepto para ser observados sus límites.


----------



## osmanandres

hola  amigo
tengo una pregunta 
puedo reemplazar el transistor  BD242A por el b511
y los transistores bc327 por 2n3906
gracias


----------



## mcrven

osmanandres dijo:


> hola  amigo
> tengo una pregunta
> puedo reemplazar el transistor  BD242A por el b511
> y los transistores bc327 por 2n3906
> gracias



El TR 2SB511 es para VCE 35V, el BD242A es para VCE 60V. Las demás especificaciones son iguales.

Mejor busca otro TR PNP para VCE >= 60V, IC >= 3A; si no consigues el BD242A.

El TR 2N3906 es para VCE 40V, IC 200mA; el BC327 es para VCE 50V, IC 800mA.

Igual que antes, busca otro modelo de TR que sea PNP con VCE >= 60V e IC >= 800mA.


----------



## mauro740923

Muy buenas, soy nuevo en este foro pero me gusta mucho. Hay personas muy capacitadas y sobre todo con muchas ganas de ayudar a los que menos saben, se les agradece un monton. Bueno llegue aqui buscando una fuente confiable para mi taller y esta me interesa mucho y quiero montarla; quiero aclarar también que llevo tres dias leyendome el hilo completo del post y me he divertido mucho por lo de los "hacedores", jajajajaja esos que quieren todo masticadito, bueno para no hacer muy largo esto y para no aburrir solo tengo una duda. El problemas es que tengo a mi disposición unos TRs MJ11028 que es un Darlington, 50 A a 60 V  (300 Watts) se que es demasiado para esta fuente pero como los tengo un un cajón tirados pensé que podría utilizarlos para este proyecto sin problemas y asi trabajan bastante "desahogados", pero mi duda surge cuando reviso los datasheets y veo que tengo una diferencia bastante grande entre la ganancia de mi transistor (MJ11028), y la del 2N3055 y aqui entonces esta mi pregunta: ¿podría utilizarlos sin ningún problema?,¿ No seria algo inestable la regulación de tensión con los mismos componentes que tiene el diseño original? Si habría que hacer algún cambio por favor comentenlo y denme orientaciones para hacer cálculos correspondientes.


----------



## Fogonazo

mauro740923 dijo:


> Muy buenas, soy nuevo en este foro pero me gusta mucho. Hay personas muy capacitadas y sobre todo con muchas ganas de ayudar a los que menos saben, se les agradece un monton. Bueno llegue aqui buscando una fuente confiable para mi taller y esta me interesa mucho y quiero montarla; quiero aclarar también que llevo tres dias leyendome el hilo completo del post y me he divertido mucho por lo de los "hacedores", jajajajaja esos que quieren todo masticadito, bueno para no hacer muy largo esto y para no aburrir solo tengo una duda. El problemas es que tengo a mi disposición unos TRs MJ11028 que es un Darlington, 50 A a 60 V  (300 Watts) _*se que es demasiado para esta fuente*_ pero como los tengo un un cajón tirados pensé que podría utilizarlos para este proyecto sin problemas y asi trabajan bastante "desahogados", pero mi duda surge cuando reviso los datasheets y veo que tengo una diferencia bastante grande entre la ganancia de mi transistor (MJ11028), y la del 2N3055 y aqui entonces esta mi pregunta: ¿podría utilizarlos sin ningún problema?,¿ No seria algo inestable la regulación de tensión con los mismos componentes que tiene el diseño original? Si habría que hacer algún cambio por favor comentenlo y denme orientaciones para hacer cálculos correspondientes.



Si miras el *datasheet*, particularmente la curva *SOA* (*S*afe *O*perating *A*rea) vas a notar que el desempeño de ese transistor es bastante pobre a 45Vcc, unos *2A*, similar al desempeño de un 2N3055 a la misma tensión.


----------



## mauro740923

Amigo Fogonazo tienes mucha razón, a partir de los 20 V mas o menos este transistor tiene un desempeño algo similar al  2N3055 aunque todavía tiene sus ventajas pero no muy significativas asi que me voy a decantar por seguir el diseño original y no complicarme la existencia aunque no dudo que los pruebe por que soy muy testarudo y también soy de lo que tiene que hacer sus comparaciones y tener sus propias experiencias, de eso se aprende, no?. Por otro lado también quiero tener unas salidas de 5 y 12V independientes por lo que estoy montando el circuito en Proteus para volver a hacer el PCB y ya me salga todo eso incluido, asi que cuando lo termine volveré por acá para subirlo por si alguien le interesa, un saludo y como siempre muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda desinteresada.


----------



## mauro740923

Bueno como les había prometido aquí esta el PCB de la fuente que modifique para tener una salida de 5v y otra de 12v independientes con 78xx, tengo (por suerte) un transformador que me da a su salida 18-0-18 con 10 A para la fuente regulada y tiene tambien un devanado que me da 20v por eso esta modificación para poder aprovecharlo. Espero le sea de utilidad a alguien si no tienen un transformador que tengan esa salida de 20v pueden utilizar otro aparte mas pequeño eso si van a tener un poquito de problemas de espacio a la hora de armar su fuente, jejejejejeje, pero bueno es solo una propuesta, quiero también incluirle un voltímetro y un amperímetro digital así que cuando la tenga lista regreso por acá para seguir aportando mi granito de arena...


----------



## osmanandres

por fin termine la fuente y todo me a salido bien 
gracias al autor del material por facilitarlo "tupolev"


----------



## zorrux

Gracias ,Mauro ,casi has leido mi mente ,pensaba agregarle esas salidas para alimentar un voltimetro y fan.Tu diseño me cae de perlas.

-------------------

Una pregunta suelta:¿El BD242  debe usarse con un disipador o no produce mucho calor? Lo digo por que en el diseño original este aparece acostado sobre la placa .

--------------------

Una preguntonta,estoy comprando los componentes ,he adquirido los diodos zener y ahora en casa me encuentro con que todos son iguales ,no tienen inscripciones o estas son ilegibles.

¿Que hago? Comprarlos de nuevo y traerlos separados y marcados  es una opcion.Pero no me garantiza que los que me venden sean los del valor que pido.

¿Hay una forma facil de medirlos o tengo que hacerme este aparatito?

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Probador-Medidor-Diodos-Zener.html


----------



## fernandob

mira ese aparato, no tenes ya alguna fuente hecha ?? ahora no tenes algo ya  de donde sacar unos 12 vcc o 24 vcc ?? 
sino hacela simple:

toma el trafo + puente + filtro y cuando armes esa parte ya tenes vcc pero maxima, ok ?? 
le pones a +vcc una R = 1K a 4,7 K  la que tengas  y probas.

mira el circuito :}
alimentas al dz desde la R . para limitar la corriente y medis lo que cae en el dz con el tester , esa es al vz.


----------



## zorrux

Gracias Fernandob ,muy amable tu respuesta y MUY MUY util.

Me habian dado gato por liebre,ahora puedo seguir adelante.

Una  foto del mounstrito en construccion.


----------



## fernandob

hace poco re- hice mi fuente de alimentacion , usaba un trafo grande de unso 30 v , al cuete.
tenia por ahi unos trafos de dicroicas.
viejos.
trafos acostumbrados a funcionar "al mango ".
ya sabemso como es eso de pedirle a un a fuente serie 6v o 12 v cuando de la pobre salen quizas 30vcc o mas>>>>

los transistores de potencia sufren al cuete .

asi que ahora es como una bicicleta con cambios  y es la hace MUCHO MAS EFICIENTE.
puedo seleccionar desde la entrada misma si entro con 12vca o con 24vca y si mañana me hiciese falta 36vca 
por ahora con una tecla inversora comun lo solucione.
que es tecla robusta.
y si mañana como dije uso 3 trafos para llegar a 36vca pues con una tecla mas inversora logro las 3 posibilidades 

es muchisimo mas eficiente.
y como dije se pueden usar trafos de dicroicas viejos, aunque esten recalentados y hayan sufrido..........el trabajar en la fuente de el taller sera una jubilacion de privilegio para ellos que pasaron su vida entregando 50 w a veces 24 hs al dia..


----------



## celtronics2011

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> Saludos



alguien me podria decir algo mas el tipo de intergrado que lleva 723, cual seria su nombre comercial o sus reemplazos
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

celtronics2011 dijo:


> alguien me podria decir algo mas el tipo de intergrado que lleva 723, cual seria su nombre comercial o sus reemplazos
> gracias



Datasheet´s: *LM723* / *uA723*


----------



## Marchus

hola, estoy trabajando en el armado de esta fuente, termine con el armado de placa y sus componentes, el motivo de mi consulta es el siguiente, tengo que calcular el disipador para comprarlo. Como punto de partida, tengo un trafo, con una salida de 30v/3a, rectificado y filtrado me dan 42,42v. ahora la cuestion es el calculo de disipación sobre los transistores 2n3055, yo lo calcule asi, la salida de la fuente esta regulada en 1v y 3A me da una potencia a disipar de 125w aprox. Seria esta la potencia que debo usar para el calculo?, de ser asi la resistencia termica del disipador, me da -0.74ºc/w. (tda= [((k.tj)-Ta)/w]-rjc-rcd, donde k es una constante de seguridad, tj es la max temperatura para la juntura; Ta es la temperatura ambiente; rjc es la resistencia de la juntura a la carcasa del 2n3055 y rcd es la resistencia de la mica y grasa siliconada, esto da tda= [((0.6*200)-25)/125w]-1.5 este ultimo valor sale de calcular la resistencia termicas resultante en paralelo, ya que lleva 2, 2n3055 sobre el mismo disipador).

Pude recalcular los disipadores. Tenia, algunos errores conceptuales, que ya pude solucionar. Tambien queria informar que termine la fuente y que la misma me esta funcionando correctamente, tuve si algunos problemas pero, los pude solucionar.


----------



## mcrven

Marchus dijo:
			
		

> Pude recalcular los disipadores. Tenia, algunos errores conceptuales, que ya pude solucionar. Tambien queria informar que termine la fuente y que la misma me esta funcionando correctamente, tuve si algunos problemas pero, los pude solucionar.


 
*¡¡¡ E U R E K A !!!*

Y felicitaciones, por supuesto. Creo que eres el único que ha logrado dominar este potro salvaje, según lo que puedes entender al seguir este largo y tortuoso hilo.


----------



## Marchus

jajaja gracias mcrven, en tema de disipadores, busque toda la documentación que pude (sin enfrascarme demasiado en el tema) y para facilitar el asunto, calcule un disipador por transistor (si montas los dos en el mismo el calculo varia), en cuanto al circuito de la fuente en si, hay que tomarlo con calma y separar en bloques, lo mas importante, es que "esta fuente funciona" (no hay que dudar en eso), a partir de ahi es cuestion de ver, si la nuestra no funciona, porque es.


----------



## tiago

Yo he montado esta fuente y me he quedado bastante "verde" para terminarla.
Le puse dos resistencias shunt de .22 Ohm con la esperanza que me subiese un poco la limitación de intensidad por unos 6 - 7 Amperes, y así parece que ha sido.
Lo que si que tuve algo de problema es para que el potenciómetro de intensidad funcionase correctamente, comenzaba a disparar demasiado hacia arriba, sobre los 1'7 Amperes.
Como comentó *Black tiger*, le varié la resistencia de 10K por una de 18K y la cosa comenzó a funcionar, aunque el potenciometro de intensidad ha quedado en 1K5 para que tenga un funcionamiento mas o menos lineal dentro de lo que se espera de la regulación de intensidad. Al final creo que lo he dominado.

Peroooo... hay algo que quizá no he sabido leer o entender pero, no consigo que la fuente trabaje con tensiones de entrada por debajo de los 24 Volts. Muchos usuarios han planteado la cuestión con la intención de aplicar diferentes tensiones de entrada, a efectos de disipar menor potencia en los transistores de salida, según el voltaje de trabajo que requieran

Me pierdo, y me gustaría que si alguien ha resuelto el asunto, me lo aclarase. ... ¿Puede trabajar con entradas de unos 18 Volt o hay que modificar ..?
Hay transistores que parecen del revés, pero es porque son equivalentes con patillaje distinto.

 PD: Desconecté el zener de 30V y conecté directo, puenteando las R de 4K7 para las pruebas con 18 Volt.



Saludos.


----------



## Marchus

hola tiago, si ya tenes terminada la fuente, podes usarla para alimentar otro lm723, montado en un protoboard, varias la alimentación, en la las patas 10 y 12 (en 10 con un  R en serie) y para calcular el divisor resistivo, podrías usar, los datos del datasheet. de todas formas no creo que  el integrado te levantara la tensión de salida de 24 a 50v.


----------



## tiago

Hola @Marchus 
No quiero llegar a 50 Volt. Solo quiero una salida de unos 19-20 Volt. con un ingreso de CA de no mas de 24 Volt.
He hecho algunas pruebas como dices con otro integrado igual, aunque alimentado con una fuente diferente.  Pero debo haber cometido algún fallo, porque no he obtenido resultados.
Despues de leer tu comentario, estoy casi seguro de ello. Probaré soldando, creo que el protoboard que tengo tiene óxido en algunos contactos, es lógico, tiene como unos 20 años 


Gracias por comentar. ... Saludos.


----------



## Marchus

A pesar que la configuracion usada en este diseño es distino que en del datasheet (en ese caso se usa la 10 como salida) este esquematico es bastante simple, de la salida 11 dejaria todo como esta ya que este es un ajuste por una pequeña corriente en la base del bd242, la alimentación en las patas 10 y 12 deberían ser ajustadas (también reguladas, por eso el zener) a tu nuevo valor de alimentación, por otra parte el divisor resistivo en 5 y 6 te dan la referencia ( 7 volt en pata 6) y se mezclan con la realimentacion en lazo cerrado que entra en pata 4, los valores de las resistencias tanto en el divisor, como el en lazo deben ser recalculados, creo que te sirve las formulas del datasheet. una cosa importante es que dejes el circuito de ajuste de corriente de lado por el momento, hasta tener aceitado el asunto del 723. despues te queda en el ajuste de corriente, en este ultimo caso, hay un ajuste que se realiza con un lm317 que te permite limitar la corriente, sin entrar en el corte como es el caso de esta fuente, si te fijas en el datasheet de ese integrado hay un esquematico de conexión como limitador de corriente, es muy sencillo de hacer, yo lo probé y funciona bien.


----------



## tiago

Es una configuración distinta, en efecto, pero también hay varios diseños (Pocos), publicados de ésta.
Probaré a montarlo, esta vez en una plaquita de topos.

Saludos.


----------



## Marchus

Bueno colegas, quería compartir con ustedes unas fotos de mi fuente terminada. La arme con un trafo de 220/30v 3A, y me da una salida de 42v, pero este valor cambia con el consumo, si por ejemplo le pido 3A cae a a algo menos de 30v, las únicas modificaciones que realice fueron, el reemplazo por 2n3055, en los transistores de potencia, el shunt de 0,22ohm, incorpore un potenciometro mas, de 1k lineal, para ajuste fino de tensión, y ajuste de corriente lo realizo a través de un pote de 2k5. Quiero agradecer, a todos los que compartieron sus experiencias y me guiaron a lo largo de estas 48 paginas de este post.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]











[/IMG]


----------



## tiago

Estupenda presentación @Marchus los disipadores de la foto de los materiales no son los mismos que los de la fuente terminada, la verdad es que parecen diferentes. 
Yo he usado una caja reciclada de otra fuente que no funcionaba mal, pero me gustó mas ésta.
He solucionado por fin el asunto del voltaje que pregunté mas arriba y el ajuste de voltaje y corriente, los hago con potenciómetros multivuelta que encontré en un taller donde estuve trabajando, me los regalaron junto a un voltímetro-amperímetro digital.

Espero tener tiempo de terminar el montaje y poner fotos, he empleado unos trafos de SAI chinos, que se recalientan bastante, dada su mala calidad. Pero tiran 8 amperes sin pegas hasta 23 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## Marchus

Tiago, los dispadores son los mismos, solo que los pinte con una pintura para metales no ferrosos, no es correcto hacer esto, porque varia su resistencia térmica, pero como no pienso exigirla mucho a la fuentesita, no creo que de problemas, ademas están sobredimencionados, según mis cálculos, los pinte porque estos llevan unas aletas de fijación en los costados y se las tuve que quitar, si no, no entraban. no me gustaban como quedaban todos limados de costado. una pavada estética. el gabinete es tmb como en tu caso re-usado, lo re-mecanice, (tiene agujeros por todos lados el pobre), lo pinte y ahi quedo, cada tanto compro por 2 mangos gabinetes  viejos, aveces me los regalan, asi me sale mas barato y me queda mas plata para otros proyectos.
Que bueno que resolviste tu problema, es lo lindo de este asunte, te hace salir humos de la cabeza de tanto pensar las cosas, pero cuando sale, es la gloria.


----------



## XoChe

Hola a todos.

Ayer, buscando un corto en un portátil, obligué al máximo de sus prestaciones a la fuente (5A) y de pronto olí a quemado y se me calcinó la resistencia de 47 ohmios. 

Se la cambié pero la fuente no me regula, me da el voltaje máximo pero no me permite regularla.

El transistor BD-242 me marca en continuidad 22 ohmios entre colector y emisor. Con estos valores, entiendo que se ha muerto, no?

¿Alguna pista?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

XoChe dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Ayer, buscando un corto en un portátil, obligué al máximo de sus prestaciones a la fuente (5A) y de pronto olí a quemado y se me calcinó la resistencia de 47 ohmios.
> 
> Se la cambié pero la fuente no me regula, me da el voltaje máximo pero no me permite regularla.
> 
> El transistor BD-242 me marca en continuidad 22 ohmios entre colector y emisor. Con estos valores, entiendo que se ha muerto, no?
> 
> ¿Alguna pista?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



¿ Los *22Ω* los mediste desconectando el transistor ?

Caso afirmativo: *"Transistor is dead"*


----------



## XoChe

Hola Fogonazo.

Muchas gracias por contestar. 

No he podido desconectarlo todavía. Las tensiones que tengo en el bd242 son 33,8v en la base y 34,8 en emisor y colector.

Probaré a mirarlo fuera de la placa.

Gracias.


----------



## tiago

Si se te ha quemado la R de 47 Ω es porque la corriente ha fluido por ella en lugar de circular por los TR de potencia. Comprueba el estado de éstos.

Que V de salida le habías dado ?  Haz cálculos de disipación en la etapa de salida y comprueba si trabajas dentro de la zona de seguridad de los TR.
Saludos.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

DanielNR dijo:


> Por fin terminé mi fuente. Hace algunas cosas raras pero la doy como buena. Me gustaría, de alguna manera, dedicar a todas aquellas personas, que de una forma totalmente desinteresada, ayudan a los demás a llevar a cabo sus proyectos, en especial a Fogonazo, que está en todas partes.
> Aquí les dejo algunas fotos!
> Gracias y un saludo!!


 
Hola Daniel.

Pregunto dónde compraste el voltimetro y amperimetro digital.

Saludos cordiales


Hola a todos.

Me voy a aventural en hacer esta fuente que leyendo los comentarios de quien lo han hecho tienen buena opinión. Haré una nueva plantilla o un nuevo diseño de la PCB. Cuando lo termine lo hare mostrar. 

Por otro lado, tengo duda de si se puede conseguir más rendimiento como extraerle 70V a 3A o 4A; naturalmente aumentando el voltaje de los secundarios; en mi caso pondré un transformador toroidal de dos secundario para obtener dos fuentes independientes.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiago

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> Pregunto dónde compraste el voltimetro y amperimetro digital.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Aquí tienes varios modelos de combo

Saludos.


----------



## joelectronica

Hola, buenas tardes ante todo, he montado mi fuente y se me ha presentado un problema, la fuente trabaja bien, la parte limitadora de corriente, pero la regulación de voltaje me trabaja desde 2.3v hasta 25.2v.
En la entrada de alimentación (salida del trafo y filtros) tengo 42v, osea que no me está entregando el máximo voltaje. La única alteración o modificación que realicé fue utilizar dos MJ15003, en lugar de los 3 2N3055. Quisiera me den una mano para solucionar este problema. Muchas Gracias.

PD: Desconecte, el BC327  de la base del BD242 y sigue igual, no hay modificación en la tensión de salida.


----------



## mcrven

joelectronica dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes ante todo, he montado mi fuente y se me ha presentado un problema, la fuente trabaja bien, la parte limitadora de corriente, pero la regulación de voltaje me trabaja desde 2.3v hasta 25.2v.
> En la entrada de alimentación (salida del trafo y filtros) tengo 42v, osea que no me está entregando el máximo voltaje. La única alteración o modificación que realicé fue utilizar dos MJ15003, en lugar de los 3 2N3055. Quisiera me den una mano para solucionar este problema. Muchas Gracias.
> 
> PD: Desconecte, el BC327  de la base del BD242 y sigue igual, no hay modificación en la tensión de salida.



El TR BC327, nada tiene que ver con la regulación de la tensión de la fuente. Ese TR es el elemento que bloquea al BD242 cuando una sobrecarga ocurre.

Sin el BC327, la fuente debe funcionar correctamente, regular la tensión de salida como previsto. Es más, mientras no logres hacer funcionar correctamente la regulación de la tensión, es preferible que lo dejes desconectado. OJO: mientras, no coloques cargas elevadas a la fuente.

Tu problema está en los tres TRs de salida o el regulador LM723.

Y revisa muy bien todas las conexiones del circuito y la correcta polarización de los diferentes elementos: TRs, diodos, capacitores.

Suerte...


----------



## zorrux

Hola,estoy realizando la fuente de este post y ya la probe  con muy buenos resultados,arranco bien al primer encendido , regula entre 30 voltios  (use un trafo de 25 voltios/ 3A ) y 0 voltios ( o casi ,me marca 0.3).

Cuando apago la fuente ,el led  sigue encendido y poco a poco se va debilitando hasta apagarse ,no me molesta mucho pero quisiera que se apagara  al apagar la fuente.

Ahora ya la estoy montando en su case  y quisiera usar esos volti-amperimetros  digitales ,pero aca tengo una duda ,he visto que los instrumentos separados traen  asi  2 pares de alambre ,negro y rojo ,uno para  alimentacion  y otro para la medicion .Segun lo que he leido y entendido tendria que conectalos  de la manera que explico en el dibujo ,por favor confirmenme que es asi o cual es la manera correcta .

He visto combos que vienen juntos  voltimetro y amperimetro  pero traen 3 alambres ,uno amarillo uno rojo y otro negro y confieso que  me pierdo totalmente en cual seria su conexion.


----------



## gx3200

Buenas noches, queria compartir con todos parte de la fuente que estoy tratando de hacer y a pedir ayuda!!, como mencione hace tiempo estoy tratando de hacer una fuente de +-15v /3A y tome la idea de hacer dos fuentes positivas flotantes y ponerlas en serie para obtener asi la fuente de -15v como muestra parte de un esquema que hice.

La consulta es si alguien me puede explicar *como funciona bien el limitador de corriente*, trate de buscar si se comento algo al respecto en el tema pero no encontré nada. Quisiera saber como se calibra la limitacion! ya que no es como una fuente que trabaja en modo corriente el cual con un corto a la salida vario la corriente y "limito" la misma. 

Otra consulta es que aunque le de para un lado u otro el trimpot de la Limitación de corriente, tengo limitado la corriente, no puedo sacarle mas de 1,15 A, a esta fuente, de tensión puedo regular de casi 0 a 30v, pero no puedo sacarle nada de corriente, y poniendo una carga y haciéndola variar, la tensión de salida varia abruptamente, esto me complica, porque yo quiero hacer una fuente FIJA de 15v, calibrarla a ese valor y luego distintos circuitos serán alimentados por ella, el tema es que no quiero "colocar" un circuito mas y que la tensión se caiga tan fuertemente (hablo de milivolts pero es significativo).

Espero que se entienda lo que trato de explicar, sino buscare otra forma.

Esta muy bueno el foro y me ha servido de gran ayuda al tratar de realizar esta fuente! espero que alguien responda!

Gracias!!


----------



## mcrven

gx3200 dijo:


> Buenas noches, queria compartir con todos parte de la fuente que estoy tratando de hacer y a pedir ayuda!!, como mencione hace tiempo estoy tratando de hacer una fuente de +-15v /3A y tome la idea de hacer dos fuentes positivas flotantes y ponerlas en serie para obtener asi la fuente de -15v como muestra parte de un esquema que hice.
> 
> La consulta es si alguien me puede explicar *como funciona bien el limitador de corriente*, trate de buscar si se comento algo al respecto en el tema pero no encontré nada. Quisiera saber como se calibra la limitacion! ya que no es como una fuente que trabaja en modo corriente el cual con un corto a la salida vario la corriente y "limito" la misma.
> 
> Otra consulta es que aunque le de para un lado u otro el trimpot de la Limitación de corriente, tengo limitado la corriente, no puedo sacarle mas de 1,15 A, a esta fuente, de tensión puedo regular de casi 0 a 30v, pero no puedo sacarle nada de corriente, y poniendo una carga y haciéndola variar, la tensión de salida varia abruptamente, esto me complica, porque yo quiero hacer una fuente FIJA de 15v, calibrarla a ese valor y luego distintos circuitos serán alimentados por ella, el tema es que no quiero "colocar" un circuito mas y que la tensión se caiga tan fuertemente (hablo de milivolts pero es significativo).
> 
> Espero que se entienda lo que trato de explicar, sino buscare otra forma.
> 
> Esta muy bueno el foro y me ha servido de gran ayuda al tratar de realizar esta fuente! espero que alguien responda!
> 
> Gracias!!



Ese tipo de limitador solo funciona como un breaker. Cuando alcanza la corriente fijada, se cierra Q2 y bloquea el flujo de corriente hacia los TRs de salida. Se restablece cuando se pulsa el botón de Reset.

Retira el TR Q2 y prueba tu fuente. El protector nada tiene que ver con el funcionamiento del regulador de tensión.

En este bien largo hilo se ha tratado el asunto en diversas oportunidades. Te sugiero que lo leas todo y con mucha atención.

Si quieres incluir un limitador que puede funcionar como corriente constante, deberás emplear otro tipo de circuito, que también se ha tratado aquí.


----------



## gx3200

mcrven dijo:


> Ese tipo de limitador solo funciona como un breaker. Cuando alcanza la corriente fijada, se cierra Q2 y bloquea el flujo de corriente hacia los TRs de salida. Se restablece cuando se pulsa el botón de Reset.
> 
> Retira el TR Q2 y prueba tu fuente. El protector nada tiene que ver con el funcionamiento del regulador de tensión.
> 
> En este bien largo hilo se ha tratado el asunto en diversas oportunidades. Te sugiero que lo leas todo y con mucha atención.
> 
> Si quieres incluir un limitador que puede funcionar como corriente constante, deberás emplear otro tipo de circuito, que también se ha tratado aquí.




Gracias por responder! *mcrven* !! 

Justamente hoy busque en este hilo tan largo y vi los comentarios de Fogonazo y Black Tiger creo....que dice de puentear las resistencias de 0.22ohm que están en paralelo y ver como se comporta la fuente (sin hacer corto porque esto también cancela al Limitador de Corriente) y también dicen de quitar el Q4 (Q2 en mi caso) y teóricamente yo tendría que haber visto que la fuente entrega máxima corriente (como le sucedio a alguien que no recuerdo...) pero te cuento que a mi no me paso nada de eso, haciendo el puente a las resistencias y luego quitando el Q2, siempre tengo un maximo de corriente de 1.15A y no puedo sacarle mas, sea variando la tensión, la carga o sin carga con el tester en paralelo de todas las formas siempre tengo 1,15A de salida y eso lo tuve con el banco de 3 transistores que se ven en las fotos como también con un solo transistor q esta montado en otro disipador como prueba. Cambien cambie el 723 por las dudas. Pero creo que voy a tener que analizar un poco mejor el circuito como planteas al comienzo de tu comentario. Alguna sugerencia??

Muchas gracias por la buena predisposición !


----------



## mcrven

Amigo gx3200, el integrado LM723 no entrega corriente. Solo regula la tensión de la fuente.

Cortocircuitar las Rs de 0,25Ω no elimina el protector, solo eleva el límite de corte. Solo eliminando Q2, en tu caso, elimina el protector.

Para obtener una fuente de 15VDC @ 3A, como tu requieres, deberás colocarle un transformador de 15VAC @ 4A, este sería capaz de entregar hasta 85 W con suficiente reserva. El transformador que muestras en la imagen, no parece ser capaz de mayor corriente de la que registras en tus pruebas.
Con este transformador tendrías aprox. 21,5 VDC en el punto BR1/C4 y podría entregar (En teoría) hasta 4A.

El transformador, Puente de diodos, capacitor de filtrado y cableado, deben ser adecuados para la corriente que se quiere drenar de la fuente.

"PRIMERO ESTO"

Luego se piensa en regular la TENSIÓN. Esta es la labor del IC LM723 y, el siguiente paso es soportar la CORRIENTE que se drenará de la fuente. De esto se encargan los 3 TRs de bypass.

Una vez logrado esto se piensa en protección y/o REGULACIÓN que no son lo mismo, ni se escriben igual. Así que primero lo primero y luego lo demás...

Esperamos tus resultas para continuar.

P.D.: El post siguiente te debería ser útil si quisieras REGULAR la corriente de la fuente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684213/


----------



## gx3200

Hola mcrven! perdon por responder recien pero estuve de vacaciones obligadas en el trabajo!

Creo que en ningun lugar dije que el LM723 entrega corriente... pero puedo estar equivocado y capaz lo dije....

Yo con lo de eliminar la protección quise decir esto:



Fogonazo dijo:


> A modo de prueba realiza un puente sobre las resistencias de 0,22Ω y mira que pasa, *ojo* que esto elimina la limitación por corriente, a no hacer cortocircuitos.




Por la misma tarde que hice el ultimo post hace una semana y algo, luego de hacer varias mediciones y cambiar el TIP32C por un TIP126 para mejorar la ganancia de dicho driver, con lo cual eleve la corriente de la fuente hasta casi 2,10A pero aun asi era poco. Y como bien decis ese transformador ya habia venido medio feo...porque midiendolo en vacio con un variac a 220v clavadisimos...tenia 22,3v de salida....y al cargarlo no regulaba y se caia la tension a 17v de secundario y como saben este circuito tiene una configuracion que con menos de 22v en el sec, no funciona...  asi que cansado de todo eso...agarre una fuente de laboratorio, 0-30v @ 5A y le meti aproximadamente 24v de continua luego del rectificado (con mis 24vac tenian que ser aprox 33v pero a fines practicos cumplio su cometido), la fuente se comporto como debia, regulaba tension y tenia una corriente de hasta 3,5 A que fue lo maximo que le quise sacar. Claramente ese transformador estaba mal etiquetado, diseñado o nose...

Probando con el segundo transformador para la segunda plaqueta que fue comprado en otro lugar y hasta es un poco mas grandecito...funciono de una sin chistar!! (220v - 25,3v en vacio) pude sacarle hasta 3,2A aunque por poco tiempo para no sobre exigir el trafo.

El tema es el siguiente. 
Con una carga de 5ohm a 15v tengo casi 3A, el tema es que si vario la carga (es una resistencia variable) no regula bien la fuente, siendo que llevo la carga a 100ohm o a sin carga, paso de tener 15v a casi 16v, y segun tengo entendido la "electronica" tendria que regular eso no?, el 723 tiene como milivolts de regulacion...o tan mal estoy??

Gracias por las respuestas!!


----------



## mcrven

Con carga o sin ella, la tensión fijada no debería variar. El IC LM 723 es un regulador de precisión.
Te sugiero midas la tensión a la salida del puente-diodos mientras varías la carga y verifiques que esta no caiga por debajo de la tensión de salida.

La tensión en el puente debe ser Vmax. + 3V (+5V mejor.) 

Aún podría ser pobre el trafo que le colocaste. Te recuerdo que vas a manejar unos 85W y que deberías tener reserva. Diría que busques un trafo de 100 W como mínimo.


----------



## gx3200

Disculpen por la tardanza a responder pero en el trabajo salieron otras prioridades!.
He vuelto con la fuente y tengo que decir que es verdad, el LM723 es de precisión y por eso no le he dado el visto bueno a esta fuente que regula de casi 0 a 30v con 3A. Según el Datasheet y en la configuración que creo que esta tendría que tener a lo sumo en una variación de carga en 1A tendría que ser 5mV !!!!! y yo con 3A y 15v a la salida, al variar la carga llevándola a 2A tengo una variacion de la salida de 300mV!!!!, osea 15,3v siendo lineal para 1A. La salida del puente de diodos con 15v a la salida tengo 24,7v y con 15,3v tengo 26.7v, sin cagar tengo casi 33v que serian los 24v del secundario rectificado.

Tengo que aclarar que previamente tenia una variación de 600mV en 1A pero modifique el circuito en el pin de compensación 13, puse un capacitor de 1nF a gnd y quite la compensación con el capacitor y la resistencia que compensa desde la entrada, con esto hice que bajara a 300mV.

Igualmente estos valores no me gustan nada, y quisiera saber que opinan ?

Ha!! Estoy haciendo los ensayos mediante un variac y el trafo en cuestion y luego lo probé inyectando directamente 33v de continua de una fuente de 5 A como mencione antes, y tengo los mismos resultados.

Adjunto las fotos, no se si se ve bien, cualquier cosa me preguntan.
Aclaro que los cables que se ven que salen de la placa es un capacitor que coloque de mas, paralelo al capacitor de filtrado de la entrada. Son dos capacitores de 4700uf, eso me ayudo a bajar el ripple que tenia de 2v a 600mv y con osciloscopio pude ver que esta planchado y sin ruido.

Gracias por las respuestas !


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo@s de nuevo.
Tengo un problema con la fuente de alimentación que monté. Hasta ahora había funcionado a las mil maravillas. Les explico lo que hace ahora. El voltímetro digital que le incorporé indica 60.3 V, aunque la rueda del potenciómetro esté a la izquierda del todo. Si le doy al máximo a la rueda marca 62,8 V. 
En un principio pensé que podría ser un problema del transformador, pero medí el voltaje y está ok. Da 45V ac en su secundario. 
También he comprobado con el tester el voltímetro digital y mide correctamente. Es decir lo que aparece en el voltímetro es lo que entrega la fuente.
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
 Un saludo


----------



## fabybu

Daniel NR buenas tardes, el circuito es el del post original?
Si tu fuente tiene un transistor de paso probablemente se haya quemado.
Por favor pasa el circuito con el que estás trabajando.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a todo@s de nuevo.
> Tengo un problema con la fuente de alimentación que monté. . . .



1) Revisa con un multímetro si la fuente regula tensión
2) Si la fuente regula tensión correctamente revisa la conexión del voltímetro digital de tu fuente.
3) Si la fuente *NO* regula controla lo que te comenta fabybu.


----------



## DanielNR

fabybu dijo:


> Daniel NR buenas tardes, el circuito es el del post original?
> Si tu fuente tiene un transistor de paso probablemente se haya quemado.
> Por favor pasa el circuito con el que estás trabajando.
> 
> Saludos.



Este es el esquema. En mi caso utilicé un transformador de 24Vx2 de 3A.
¿Cúal de ellos es el transitor de paso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Son el/los transistores *Q ?*


----------



## mcrven

Fogonazo dijo:


> Son el/los transistores *Q ?*



También podría ser el BD242 o el LM723.

NOTA: El circuito protector empleado en ese circuito es muy ineficiente; por otro lado, solo protege la fuente de entrada. El circuito de regulación y los TR de bypass no están protegidos.

En este mismo hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684213/ _
coloqué un aporte para la protección y regulación de corriente en esos tipos de fuentes, y hay algunos más.


----------



## DanielNR

mcrven dijo:


> También podría ser el BD242 o el LM723.
> 
> NOTA: El circuito protector empleado en ese circuito es muy ineficiente; por otro lado, solo protege la fuente de entrada. El circuito de regulación y los TR de bypass no están protegidos.
> 
> En este mismo hilo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684213/ _
> 
> coloqué un aporte para la protección y regulación de corriente en esos tipos de fuentes, y hay algunos más.



En el caso de mi fuente no tengo claro como adecuar el amperímetro digital al circuito de protección y regulación que propones. De todas maneras intentaré mirar
lo cuando tenga tiempo.
Se agradece tu aporte mcrven.
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Hiciste la comprobación que te sugerí ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Revisa con un multímetro si la fuente regula tensión
> 2) Si la fuente regula tensión correctamente revisa la conexión del voltímetro digital de tu fuente.
> 3) Si la fuente *NO* regula controla lo que te comenta fabybu.


----------



## DanielNR

Por cierto mcrven, creo que se comentó, hace muchos mensajes, una manera sencilla de proteger los transistores de potencia (2N3055). Creo que era añadiendo un 1N4002/3/4/5/6/7 entre el colector y el emisor, de cada uno de los transistores. 
Esta modificación, ¿podría ser válida?

Creo que también se dijo algo de añadir otro diodo a modo de protección general, un 1N5402 entre el positivo y el GND de la fuente.

Además, podríamos incorporar un zumbador en paralelo con el led + la respectiva resistencia, para cuando se produzca un corto, nos avise acústicamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola de nuevo!
He realizado las comprobaciones que me ha indicado el maestro Fogonazo. La fuente no regula. 
He sacado el voltímetro digital, he comprobado los transistores de potencia, he comprobado el potenciómetro que regula el voltaje, ... todo parece correcto.
He caído el la cuenta que le puse un fusible de 6A en la entrada.  Lo he cambiado por uno de 3A, que es lo que entrega el secundario del transformador en DC.
¿Qué comprobaciones puedo hacer más?
 Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Entonces estamos en el caso Nº 3



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . .
> 
> 3) Si la fuente *NO* regula controla lo que te comenta fabybu.



Revisa:

1) Los transistores de potencia
2) Su excitador


----------



## DanielNR

No comprendo lo de 'su excitador'. ¿Si fuesen los transistores ... me daría a la salida 60,8 V?
He comprobado la existencia de algún cruce entre los terminales de los transistores, pero nada.
 ¿Cómo debo continuar?


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> No comprendo lo de 'su excitador'. ¿Si fuesen los transistores ... me daría a la salida 60,8 V?
> He comprobado la existencia de algún cruce entre los terminales de los transistores, pero nada.
> ¿Cómo debo continuar?



"Su Excitador" = BD242

Si lo retiras, no debe haber tensión a la salida.

Si lo dejas colocado y desconectas el diodo zener de su base, no debería haber tensión a la salida. Si hay tensión en la salida = BD242 dañado.


----------



## DanielNR

mcrven dijo:


> "Su Excitador" = BD242
> 
> Si lo retiras, no debe haber tensión a la salida.
> 
> Si lo dejas colocado y desconectas el diodo zener de su base, no debería haber tensión a la salida. Si hay tensión en la salida = BD242 dañado.



He retirado el BD 242 y ... SIGUE DANDO TENSIÓN A LA SALIDA 
Lo he vuelto a colocar y he quitado el diodo zener de la base del transistor y ... SIGUE DANDO LA MISMA TENSIÓN


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y esto otro ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Entonces estamos en el caso Nº 3
> 
> 
> 
> Revisa:
> 
> 1) _*Los transistores de potencia*_
> 2) Su excitador


----------



## DanielNR

¿Alguna sugerencia en cómo comprobar los transitores y su excitador?
Gracias


----------



## fabybu

DanielNR, pasate por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/#post74

Aclaro que para medirlo tenés que retirarlo del PCB. 

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

DanielNR dijo:


> He retirado el BD 242 y ... SIGUE DANDO TENSIÓN A LA SALIDA
> Lo he vuelto a colocar y he quitado el diodo zener de la base del transistor y ... SIGUE DANDO LA MISMA TENSIÓN



Un transistor de salida dañado o ambos dañados.

Quita el BD242.

Luego quitas los dos 2N3055 y prueba.

No debería haber ninguna tensión en la salida.

Coloca uno de los 2n3055 y prueba.

Si aún hay tensión de salida, prueba con el restante.

Debe quedar con el TR en su sitio y sin tensión de salida.

Si ambos dan tensión de salida, cámbialos.


----------



## DanielNR

He quitado los transistores de potencia y la fuente regula. He dejado colocado el BD242. Una vez extraidos los 2N3055, he descubierto 2 cruces ( Quiero decir que hay continuidad ) . Entre los emisores y las bases de ambos transistores (donde irían los transistores)
¿Esto es normal?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:
			
		

> Quiero decir que hay continuidad



Serias tan amable de ser mas específico: 

1) ¿ Cuanto es continuidad ? 
2) ¿ En que sentido ?
3) ¿ En ambos sentidos ?


----------



## DanielNR

Pongo el tester en continuidad y lo miro. Me da en ambos casos 48,8 ohmios. En los 2 sentidos.


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielNR dijo:


> Pongo el tester en continuidad y lo miro. Me da en ambos casos 48,8 ohmios. En los 2 sentidos.



Tira los 2N3055 a la basura y consigue otros nuevos


----------



## DanielNR

Los transistores no me dan continuidad entre sus terminales. Es decir, comparados con otros nuevos que tengo, están iguales. Por eso no entiendo que me dé continuidad los cables a los que van conectados los transistores. 
En fin, probaré lo que me dices Fogonazo. Les pondré transistores nuevos y probaré. 

----------------------------------

He cambiado los transistores de potencia y arreglado. Supongo que los transistores viejos se han dañado de alguna manera. Gracias a todos por sus consejos y sugerencias.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos cordiales a todos, debo alimentar este modulo (http://broadcastconcepts.com/SD2942-350W.html ) y por lo que veo esta alimentacion me queda corta me podriais ayudar? ....no necesito mucha regulacion +- 15 V ,pero si que sea muy estable, dispondo de un trafo de 32 - 0 - 32 ....20 amp.


----------



## Fogonazo

El link NO funciona.

¿ Este es el amplificador ?

http://broadcastconcepts.com/700W-FM-Amp-Module-SD2942.html

En caso afirmativo.
Tu transformador es demasiado "Justo", a mi gusto "Chico"


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo dijo:


> El link NO funciona.
> 
> ¿ Este es el amplificador ?
> 
> http://broadcastconcepts.com/700W-FM-Amp-Module-SD2942.html
> 
> En caso afirmativo.
> Tu transformador es demasiado "Justo", a mi gusto "Chico"



Gracias por contestar no, es el modulo que lleva el SD2942 DE 350 WATTS ojala me pudiera indicar de alguna fuente  para el muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Seguimos con transformador *de poca tensión*

El módulo trabaja con *48Vcc*, tu transformador de 32-0-32Vca te puede entregar menos de *45Vcc*. 
No alcanza para alimentar correctamente el amplificador y mucho menos como para agregar un regulador de tensión.


----------



## LUILLIMX

Muchas gracias eso me temia aunque el cliente dice que piensa regularlo a la baja....tengo otro trafo de 45 - 45 / 20 amp..creo que este si valdria ....


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Muchas gracias eso me temia aunque el cliente dice que piensa regularlo a la baja....tengo otro trafo de 45 - 45 / 20 amp..creo que este si valdria ....



Como que servir, te sirve, pero tendrás mucha caída de tensión sobre los reguladores.

Yo bobinaría o mandaría a bobinar un transformador específico para el equipo.


Lectura recomendada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos de nuevo ...despues de leer  las pautas  ya me doy cuenta , de todas formas por cuestiones de tiempo y financieras debo usar este ultimo aunque tenga que invertirle un poco en el resto ....que esquema de regulacion me recomiendas ..? gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo me volcaría por una fuente lineal, que si bien posee un rendimiento eléctrico "pobre", se comporta mejor frente a consumos como el que le vas a cargar (Amplificador RF)

Para estar tranquilo, emplearía 6 transistores y una protección por sobre-tensión en la salida tipo *Crowbar*


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo me volcaría por una fuente lineal, que si bien posee un rendimiento eléctrico "pobre", se comporta mejor frente a consumos como el que le vas a cargar (Amplificador RF)
> 
> Para estar tranquilo, emplearía 6 transistores y una protección por sobre-tensión en la salida tipo *Crowbar*



Gracias por contestar ...seria mucho molestar que me indiques si puedes donde podre encontar un esquema con la proteccion pues de ese VDC  no veo por la red gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Gracias por contestar ...seria mucho molestar que me indiques si puedes donde podre encontar un esquema con la proteccion pues de ese VDC  no veo por la red gracias



¿ Miraste el Link que publique ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo me volcaría por una fuente lineal, que si bien posee un rendimiento eléctrico "pobre", se comporta mejor frente a consumos como el que le vas a cargar (Amplificador RF)
> 
> Para estar tranquilo, emplearía 6 transistores y una protección por sobre-tensión en la salida tipo *Crowbar*


----------



## LUILLIMX

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste el Link que publique ?



Saludos y buenos dias , si lo lei y llegue a la conclusion que envio como archivo comprimido , me gustaria le hechara un vistazo y me de su opinion gracias


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

El fin de semana pasado monté la fuente que se muestra en primera página de este hilo y he de decir que con un poco de miedo porque he leído que había bastante gente a la que le daba problemas. Escribo aquí porque la he estado probando y he comprobado que va perfecta, se la recomiendo a todo el que dude si montarla o no.

Mi montaje es exactamente igual al que se expone salvo por:
- He usado dos transistores de potencia 2n3055
- He sustituido el BD242A por el TIP42, tal y como se dijo
- Las cuatro resistencias de potencia son de 0.25Ohm / 5W
- La resistencia 10k que comentó Black Tiger1954 en el post #748 la he sustituido por una de 22k y de esta forma el limitador va perfecto. Desde 0,5A hasta 6A aproximadamente (Si se regula el potenciometro a 2,5K corta a 5A, que es para lo que al parecer esta diseñada la fuente).

Adjunto una imagen con la prueba del delito! 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

villa86 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Adjunto una imagen con la prueba del delito!
> 
> Saludos



Bueno amigo, puedo percibir que tienes alguna experiencia en montajes.

Solo un par de observaciones relacionada con la potencia que vas a manejar:

1.-  incrementa el clibre de los cables que van y vienen desde el par de TRs que montaste en el disipador. Igual refuerza un poco las pistas del positivo y negativo que parten desde el puente rectificador.

2.-  Reduce las distancias de esos cables.

Felicitaciones y saludos.


----------



## villa86

Sí, gracias por los consejos.

Quiero montar todo en una caja, con su voltímetro, amperímetro, etc... así que los cables son provisionales. Además de eso, por si alguien lo toma como referencia, tengo que ampliar el disipador o ponerle un ventilador, porque demandando 4A contínuos se calienta demasiado (quema).

Saludos.


----------



## Chispazul

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Como ya lo explicó Fogonazo, haces dos fuentes positivas y las conectas en serie.
> El gráfico tal vez te dé una mejor idea de como es.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




Buenas!! Estoy tratando de montar una fuente de 74V y 5A con 2 transformadores, con la posibilidad de cambiar con un conmutador la configuracion de los mismos y ponerlos en paralelo para reducir tension pero aumentar intensidad. Cada uno me da 28V y 5A. Tras la rectificacion y filtrado obtengo 37Vcc que van al regulador.

Como el lm317T no soporta mas de 40V, y necesito algo mas fuerte para regular esos 74V, y he pensado en hacer 2 fuentes independientes como la que adjunto en el texto citado (pero en lugar del 7812, un lm317, o mejor dicho, un bloque de 3 lm317 en paralelo).

Ahora bien, mis dudas son las siguientes: 

Si uno una salida positiva y otra negativa, y la uso de masa, tengo una fuente de +-37Vcc 5A, pero si uso las salidas + y - tendria entre ellas 74V 5A, ¿no es asi?

De la misma manera, uno los dos positivos y los dos negativos, se pondria en paralelo y tendria en las salidas 37Vcc pero a 10A, ¿cierto?

Aunque lo que mas me trae de cabeza, es la regulacion, ya que tendria que regularlas independientemente, y en caso de que no coincidiesen los voltajes, ¿funcionaria la proteccion interna de los LM317?

Muchas gracias!!


Pd: Dejo la imagen en adjunto, ya que no puedo citar el enlace que dice elaficionado, pero es la misma imagen.


----------



## tupolev

Hola, esta es la última actualización que he hecho en la fuente, espero que os guste.

Saludos


----------



## kratos27

Tengo un transformador 36Vac 5A, con el puente me da 35vcc, es necesario que le ponga el capacitor de 10000uf para el filtrado, ¿puedo probarlo de momento con uno que tengo de 1000uf 50v?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con capacitor te dará 36VAC x ²√2 (es 1,4142) = 50 Vdc , demasiado justo ese capacitor de 50Vdc  por las dudas corré la cara y los ojos cuando pruebes . . .


----------



## baulmp3

kratos27 dijo:


> con el puente me da 35vcc



Como es eso?

Y si, con 50V estas demasiado al límite, yo le pondría un capacitor con 63V de aislación.


----------



## kratos27

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con capacitor te dará 36VAC x ²√2 (es 1,4142) = 50 Vdc , demasiado justo ese capacitor de 50Vdc  por las dudas corré la cara y los ojos cuando pruebes . . .



Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, volví a medir todo y dio: 37vac, 33vcc y conseguí un capacitor de 63v 2200uf y me dio 49.7vcc


----------



## pandacba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> por las dudas corré la cara y los ojos cuando pruebes . . .


Hay que acostumbrarse a utilzar protectores oculares


----------



## Chris007

Buenas, tupolev la actualización la ultima la probaste? no soy electrónico pero me gustaría hacer una fuente para algunos proyectos, se armar trafos así q eso no me seria difícil ni costoso conseguir.
Consulta en caso no encuentre el tip3055 se puede usar el 2n3055? cambiaría la instalación en el pcb (base colector emisor) pcb que hiciste?? Otra consulta las resistencias de 5w miden aprox 10.3 mm de largo y en tu pcb hay algo de 5mm de espacio cual usaste?  Muchas gracias !y disculpa mi ignorancia en estos temas


----------



## pandacba

Los 2N3055 son mejor que los TIP manejan más potencia 115W contra 90 pero son de cápsula metálica, lo cual no representa ningún problema si los montas en un disipador y los cableas al PCB, puede probar poner de tipo Horizontal o utilzar del tipo metal film son más pequeñas


----------



## mcrven

pandacba dijo:


> Los 2N3055 son mejor que los TIP manejan más potencia 115W contra 90 pero son de cápsula metálica, lo cual no representa ningún problema si los montas en un disipador y los cableas al PCB, puede probar poner de tipo Horizontal o utilzar del tipo metal film son más pequeñas



Les recuerdo que exite la versión TO-3 P


----------



## pandacba

Si el TIP3055 es una de ellas, pero los metálicos siempre fueron muchos más robustos que los plásticos, años de utilzar uno y otro en distintas aplicaciones, yo respondi en base a su consulta, ahora el gusto por encima de las cuestiones técnicas es otra cosa, más alla de cierta practicidad, que a veces no es tanta, como por ejemplo poner el disipador fuera del gabinete


----------



## Chris007

pandacba dijo:


> Si el TIP3055 es una de ellas, pero los metálicos siempre fueron muchos más robustos que los plásticos, años de utilzar uno y otro en distintas aplicaciones, yo respondi en base a su consulta, ahora el gusto por encima de las cuestiones técnicas es otra cosa, más alla de cierta practicidad, que a veces no es tanta, como por ejemplo poner el disipador fuera del gabinete



Gracias pandacba los 2n3055 st me salen mas accesibles ,respetando su base emisor y colector igual al tip no habria problema o hay q*UE* cambiar algo mas??
*V*istes su PCB esta todo bien me gustaría armarme esa fuente de antemano gracias *POR* la respuesta


----------



## pandacba

No tenes que cambiar nada solo respetar eso, y armala con confianza


----------



## Chris007

disculpen me falta unos datos para poder comrpar los componentes que significa ese 473 y que son los puentes j o p??? gracias!


----------



## pandacba

es un capacitor, si te fijas en el esquema en transparencia y ves hacia donde se dirige y miras el esquema electrico es sencillo ver que se trata de un capacitor 47nf, un puente es eso un puente un trozo de alambre, si te vijas de nuevo en el diagrama del pcb en transparencia puedes darte cuenta


----------



## Chris007

*G*racias pandac*ordo*b*a* eres lo maximo !!! ahora*-*me encuentro deshuesando un tra*n*f*s*o*rmador* pa*ra *volverlo 220 - 36 pa*ra *hacer los calculos y mañana comprar todo !! que diodos puedo pedir pa*ra *no comprar el puente de 10 amp?? y yo mismo hacer un puente?


----------



## pandacba

El puente es más práctico y no son caros, pero puedes poner diodos de 6A 100V en puente


----------



## Chris007

Gracias pandacba, hoy compre los componentes solo que el transistor bd 242a no había y me dieron el tip 32c me dijo que es lo mismo, el zener de 30v me dieron de 33v.
Compre un condensador 4700uf 63v como el esquema busque el 10000uf 63v y solo encontré de 10000uf 100v pero me salía del presupuesto cuesta como $7 o s/21 nuevos soles. (Es indispensable???) la fuente la quiero para que entregue los 5 amp. Claro que será caso raro muy raro q lo haga más para q entregue promedio de 3amp.
los bc327 dicen:  c32740 w48 estaran bien???  Tambien me faltaron las resistencias de 0.22 ohm 5wtratare de volver mañana o el domingo pero antes espero tu respuesta gracias !


----------



## pandacba

Cuando más corriente se demanda mayor debe ser el filtrado de alli el valor que pusieron, deberias tratar de obtenerlo después y reemplazarlo pero si el promedio es 3A como dices puedes utilizar el que compraste


----------



## Chris007

Pandacba y con respecto al bd 242a?? Esta bien el tip 32? O que otro reemplazo seria?? Gracias.


----------



## tupolev

Hola, esta es la idea de refrigeración del modulo (PCB + Tip3055 + Disipador + Fan).
4 Tip3055 a 90w de disipación por unidad = 360 w. totales y como siempre, sin cablear.

Saludos


----------



## Chris007

Buenas!
Ayer fui a comprar lo último para poder armarla y me falto el potenciómetro de 3.3k ohm.
Pregunte por todas las tiendas y me indicaron que no es comerciable es por eso que no lo traen. Solo tienen los valores 5k, 2.50k y 1k.
Hasta me dijeron q*UE* si era un circuito descargado de internet no encontraría componentes que solución podría aplicar? gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo

Chris007 dijo:


> Buenas!
> Ayer fui a comprar lo último para poder armarla y me falto el potenciómetro de 3.3k ohm.
> Pregunte por todas las tiendas y me indicaron que no es comerciable es por eso que no lo traen. Solo tienen los valores 5k, 2.50k y 1k.
> Hasta me dijeron q*UE* si era un circuito descargado de internet no encontraría componentes que solución podría aplicar? gracias .



El de 2,5KΩ te sirve.


----------



## Chris007

Fogonazo hara alguna diferencia? ya que ese controlara la corriente de salida ???


----------



## gx3200

Buen dia, quisiera hacer una consulta, acabo de poner un amperimetro de panel a la fuente y hace que me salte la proteccion, como puedo hacer para solucionar este problema?...
Es como que la fuente viera un corto (tiene 0.12ohm entre puntas el instrumento)


AMPERIMETRO DC 85C1-A

Modelo: 85C1-A-DC5A


Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No lo podés alimentar con la propia fuente


----------



## gx3200

Alquien tendra un esquema de como se debe conectar?

Las especificaciones dicen que "Se conecta directo".

muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Directo *en serie con el positivo* , no entre positivo y negativo


----------



## gx3200

Sisi justamente lo estaba probando, porque por la resistencia interna que tiene el instrumento medi una fuente con instrumento propio y mide perfecto la corriente aun estando entre bornes, pero luego entendi lo que queria decir en las especificaciones jajajaja perdon por la ignorancia y la laguna mental....ufff...muchas gracias DOSMETROS!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

gx3200 dijo:


> y mide perfecto la corriente *DE CORTOCIRCUITO* aun estando entre bornes


 
  

Error *demasiado común* entre los principiantes


----------



## gx3200

Sisi, ya se que es la de Cortocircuito porque el instrumento me indicaba la max q estaba regulada la fuente.
Pero bueno, de los errores se aprende! por lo menos en mi caso que soy un simple mortal  jajajaja
Saludos y gracias!!!!


----------



## edu32

hola estoy armando la fuente del circuito de tupolev pero al terminar de fabricar la placa y empezar a colocar los componentes me di cuenta que el circuito del pcb esta dado vuelta y vi que a otro usuario le paso lo mismo, la consulta es ¿como hago para dar vuelta la hoja a imprimir (porque del pdf no me deja) o donde puedo bajar el circuito corregido? . gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Levantas la imagen del archivo PDF con la opción "Instantánea" del Adobe Reader, la copias a cualquier procesador gráfico, yo empleo el "PhotoLine", la inviertes (Espejo) y la imprimes.

Tema para lectura:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## edu32

kagiva dijo:


> Hola amigo Fogonazo, saludos a todos.
> 
> Efectivamente esa es la tensión 30V entre cátodo y masa y 0V entre ánodo y masa.
> 
> He cambiado el LM723, no me daba buen rollo y acerté, con el nuevo ya puedo regular la tensión de salida, sin embargo hay una cosa que me está llevando de cabeza, se trata del LED del protector que permanece todo el tiempo encendido, si bien es cierto que el circuito protector funciona el problema es que no se apaga en ningún momento. Adjunto una foto del pcb, cara de las soldaduras.
> 
> Tienes idea del motivo por el que no se apaga. Espero que me des una solución, yo estoy pensando en usar una variación del circuito del LED, de modo que cuando no hay tensión en la salida, se encienda el LED, que es lo que viene a hacer en el original.
> 
> Hay una cosa que no llego a entender, la tensión en los terminales de los transistores BC327, que conforman el protector, además del BC327 de control del LED, como digo la tensión es la de entrada o muy cercana a la misma, esto me hace pensar del modo de funcionamiento, ya que está en el umbral de tensión máxima. En fin, que no veo muy claro cómo se comporta, el caso es que funciona.
> 
> Si alguien puede darme un poco de luz en el tema, me gusta saber cómo y por qué funcionan las cosas.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.




donde puedo encontrar este circuito para que me quede el pcb asi? porque el primero que esta publicado es distinto


----------



## Fogonazo

edu32 dijo:


> donde puedo encontrar este circuito para que me quede el pcb asi? porque el primero que esta publicado es distinto



  

Ver el archivo adjunto 3815

Ver el archivo adjunto 11247​


----------



## edu32

parece que el problema soy yo jaja... estoy utilizando el método de imprimir la pcb en una impresora laser (toner) y luego plancharla en la placa de cobre para ponerla en el acido, pero la foto que imprimo es tal cual la colocaste vos, solo que me queda distinta como si tubiera que darla vuelta, voy a tratar de hacerlo con el metodo que me pasaste recien. gracas


----------



## edu32

buenas, vuelvo a molestar para hacer unas consultas ya que hice un circuito y salio mal ahora quiero hacer este diseño pero quiero ponerle 3, 2n3055 aprovechando estos con disipadores que consegui  la idea es hacer dos fuentes para tener positiva y negativa, la preunta es ¿que tengo que modificar para poner solo 3 transistores en este circuito, saco una resistencia, las tres en paralelo las dejo?


----------



## shevchenko

Sacas la resistencia de "base" y la otra de "emisor"(la mas grande)  ambas del mismo transistor! 
Bonita fuente yo casi termino la mía recién, ya funciona perfectamente me faltan los coolers, he instalar el voltimetro analógico y el amperimetro digital  aunque es solo positiva...
PD: si la dejas no influye en nada ya que no esta el transistor!

Saludos!


----------



## edu32

buenisimo y que estoy sacrificando al sacar un transistor, amperaje? o que la fuente trabaje mas exigida en cuanto a temperatura? 

subi fotos de tu fuente para ver como queda


----------



## shevchenko

Los coolers van a tener que quedar por fuera   

tengo que afinar la protección por que llega a 10a y no corta (error mio por no hacer las cosas precisamente como están en el esquema)... ademas hice unos cambios no recomendados, use mj15004 y "sume" muchos tip127(con sus respectivas resistencias base/emisor ya que son darlington) lo bueno que la prueba de fuego la pasó y hay casi el mismo calor en el disipador del mj que en el de los tips  mañana veo si compro varios mj asi dejo solo esos... te los recomiendo mas que los 2n3055.


----------



## edu32

bueno termine una fuente funciona pero con tres inconvenientes 
1- me varia el voltaje de la mitad del potenciometro 
2-el voltaje final con trafo de 36v 5a es de 40.1v
3- coloco una carga de 2a a la salida con 12v y voy bajando el potenciometro regulador de la corriente y no corta la alimentacion, ahora si limito la corriente de 2a enciendo la fuente y coloco la carga de 2a, se proteje y si dejo la carga conectada y presiono el reset el voltaje sale normal 

revise todo y no encuentro falla, el circuito que use es el final solo cambie los tip3055 por 2n 3055 x3 adjunto una foto de la fuente


----------



## shevchenko

Comprobá el potenciometro con el tester, si anterior mente fue usado en otra cosa o en pruebas cuando no funciono tal vez se daño un poco....


----------



## edu32

shevchenko dijo:


> Comprobá el potenciometro con el tester, si anterior mente fue usado en otra cosa o en pruebas cuando no funciono tal vez se daño un poco....




hola shevchenko gracias por responder, los pote son nuevos y por las dudas los intercale la unica diferencia es que son los dos de 5k , revise todo las resistencias, cambie el TL leyendo comentarios anteriores vi que a un  usuario le paso lo mismo pero parece que lo dejo asi... yo lo quiero resolver. en fin se aceptan mas sugerencias. gracias


----------



## edu32

edu32 dijo:


> hola shevchenko gracias por responder, los pote son nuevos y por las dudas los intercale la unica diferencia es que son los dos de 5k , revise todo las resistencias, cambie el TL leyendo comentarios anteriores vi que a un  usuario le paso lo mismo pero parece que lo dejo asi... yo lo quiero resolver. en fin se aceptan mas sugerencias. gracias




alguna sugerencia? no puedo encontrar la falla ya revise todo lo unico que logre es modificando la r de 10k que llegue a 44v pero quiero solucionar que el pote arranca a regular de la mitad y que el limitador no actua cuando conecto la carga y voy bajando el pote...


----------



## shevchenko

No, yo intentaría poner un pequeño cap paralelo al pote, (una lenteja 101 102 103 o similar) o también alguna resistencia paralelo al pote (ejemplo una de 5k y probar varias distintas) y ver por prueba y error....


----------



## tiago

Hay que tener cuidado que los potenciómetros sean ambos lineales. 

Saludos.


----------



## gx3200

Hola gente! hace un mes que termine la fuente y no tuve tiempo de subir todo lo que hice, proximamente lo estare haciendo! mientras tanto dejo dos fotitos de lo que me salio. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda y la buena onda!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está muy prolija , me gusta  .

Fijate que en los frentes  se puede transferir a plancha igual que como se hacen los impresos


----------



## edu32

logre regular la tension de 0 a 44v desde inicio del pote cambiando la r de 10k conectada entre pata 6 y 7 del lm 723 por una de 1k. ahora me falta solucionar lo del limitador que al colorar una carga con consumo de 1.5a bajo el pote a cero y no corta, ahora si levanto la carga y la vuelvo a conectar con el pote a menos de 1.5amper trabaja la proteccion. no se que puede ser


----------



## callecuatro1976

Hola arme una fuente con el lm723 y funciona bien pero se me cae la tensión que puede ser.
Trafo 15 volt 3 amper
Diodos 3 amper
Capasitor 25 volt 4700
La fuente seria de 2 amper 15 volt y con 1 amper se cae a 13 volt



arme este esquema , le saque el zener y la resistencia de 1 k , me funciona muy bien pero se cae la tensión.

otra consulta si se le aplica masa ala pata 9 te tira la fuente a 0??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero fijate que a esa fuente la "achuraron".

Hacele el control de ésta , encluyendo pata 4 , 5 , 6  y 13

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631


----------



## degusquiza37

Hola Soy Nuevo en la electrnica y antemano muchas gracias por las aportaciones que hacen para que uno como yo aprenda bueno ihendo al punto yo ya tengo una fuente de 0 a 30v de 3amp pero mi idea es hacer una fuente de 0 a 60 y de 0 a 6 amp. e descargado el pdf del primer cmentario pero en el diagrama dice 4700 uf de 63v pero en el esquema dice 10,000 uf de 63  a cual le hago caso al diagrama o al esquema y situbieran la amabilidad de darme la lista de componentes para poder comprarlo. se me olvidada tengo un transformado de 35 - 0 - 35 de 6 amp. eso me serviria para el proyecto de 0 a 50v de 0 a 5 amp. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es una cuestión de dinero  , si tenés para el de 10.000 , pues que sean 10.000 , sinó 6.800 o 4.700

Para la lista de materiales AQUI


----------



## degusquiza37

Gracias por responder DOSMETROS pero donde esta la lista slo sale una imagen de una mano apuntado una libreta. si lo mandarias denuevo a si si puedo hacer  con l fuente que tengo de 35 - 0 - 35 de 6 amp. gracias


----------



## degusquiza37

Hola el amigo tupolev a colocado en el diagrama que se encuentra en el PDF que el entrega lo e revisado pero tengo unas preguntas espero que me las despejen gracias y son:
1.- donde dice Esquema Eléctrico y Situación de componentes:
    1.1.- a que se refieres con 473 esta de color celeste. por que en el diagrama no lo veo.
    1.2.- lo que hace referencia CI 723 es al LM723CN...???
    1.3.- ahi hay unas imagenes de que hacen referencia a unas resistencia pero estan pintado de color   
           amarillo y como dice la leyenda que son puente(que es J o que es P).
    1.4.- en el ingreso de corriente hay 4 puntos no solo eran 2 puntos de ingreso...????
bueno gracias de antemano por las respuesta que me ballan a brindar.


----------



## Fogonazo

degusquiza37 dijo:


> Hola el amigo tupolev a colocado en el diagrama que se encuentra en el PDF que el entrega lo e revisado pero tengo unas preguntas espero que me las despejen gracias y son:
> 1.- donde dice Esquema Eléctrico y Situación de componentes:
> 1.1.- a que se refieres con 473 esta de color celeste. por que en el diagrama no lo veo.
> 1.2.- lo que hace referencia CI 723 es al LM723CN...???
> 1.3.- ahi hay unas imagenes de que hacen referencia a unas resistencia pero estan pintado de color
> amarillo y como dice la leyenda que son puente(que es J o que es P).
> 1.4.- en el ingreso de corriente hay 4 puntos no solo eran 2 puntos de ingreso...????
> bueno gracias de antemano por las respuesta que me ballan a brindar.



Es un capacitor cerámico o poliester de 0,047µF (47nF)


----------



## DOSMETROS

degusquiza37 dijo:


> Gracias por responder DOSMETROS pero donde esta la lista slo sale una imagen de una mano apuntado una libreta. si lo mandarias denuevo a si si puedo hacer con l fuente que tengo de 35 - 0 - 35 de 6 amp. gracias


 

Claro , *sutilmente* te decía que agarres lápiz y papel y la hagas tu mismo . . . aqui nadie es empleado de nadie .

Saludos !


----------



## degusquiza37

jajajjajaja buena DOSMETROS pero no me has respondido si con el transformado si puedo trabajarlo que es de 35-0-30 6 amp


----------



## Fogonazo

degusquiza37 dijo:


> jajajjajaja buena DOSMETROS pero no me has respondido si con el transformado si puedo trabajarlo que es de *35-0-30* 6 amp



¿ Es asimétrico ?, ¿ 35-0-35Vca o 35-0-30 ?


----------



## degusquiza37

no es 35 - 0 - 35 es decir si juntamos los dos 35 tendriasmos una salida de 70 y si lo el 0 y 35 esa seria la salida de 35 pero es en 6amp


----------



## Fogonazo

degusquiza37 dijo:


> no es 35 - 0 - 35 es decir si juntamos los dos 35 tendriasmos una salida de 70 y si lo el 0 y 35 esa seria la salida de 35 pero es en 6amp



Entonces armas un rectificador de onda completa pero de *2* diodos y listo


----------



## HeaDsHOt

Estoy diseñando una fuente de 10VDC y 5A, he utilizado el diagrama que ha subido pero no logro cumplir con ya que la tensión varia mucho al conectar una carga, alguien tiene una sugerencia?


----------



## Fogonazo

HeaDsHOt dijo:


> Estoy diseñando una fuente de 10VDC y 5A, he utilizado el diagrama que ha subido pero no logro cumplir con ya que la tensión varia mucho al conectar una carga, alguien tiene una sugerencia?



¿ Este diagrama ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​


----------



## SunLight

Hola fogonazo, primero te ofrezco una disculpa ya que había posteado algo de esto en un post incorrecto, bueno creo que ya habías visto lo que había publicado y es sobre armar una fuente de alimentación de 12v a 25A, quisiera saber que piensas de ello, ya que planeo armarla para unos motores a pasos con consumo de 3A,y por lo que he revisado en casi todo el foro tu eres el que cuenta con mas experiencia, ¿Tu me recomendarías armarla? , porque la estuve revisando y no se ve tan mal pero ya implementandola tal vez me lleve una decepción, *miguelus* menciono que tenia que ponerle disipadores y un ventilador, yo estaba pensando en poner otro transistor mas un 2n3055 para que la potencia en cada transistor sea menor, claro que también le pondría los disipadores a cada transistor y un ventilador, ¿Tu que me puedes decir?¿Alguna sugerencia? y de nuevo disculpa
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/1220.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

SunLight dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, primero te ofrezco una disculpa ya que había posteado algo de esto en un post incorrecto, bueno creo que ya habías visto lo que había publicado y es sobre armar una fuente de alimentación de 12v a 25A, quisiera saber que piensas de ello, ya que planeo armarla para unos motores a pasos con consumo de 3A,y por lo que he revisado en casi todo el foro tu eres el que cuenta con mas experiencia, ¿Tu me recomendarías armarla? , porque la estuve revisando y no se ve tan mal pero ya implementandola tal vez me lleve una decepción, *miguelus* menciono que tenia que ponerle disipadores y un ventilador, yo estaba pensando en poner otro transistor mas un 2n3055 para que la potencia en cada transistor sea menor, claro que también le pondría los disipadores a cada transistor y un ventilador, ¿Tu que me puedes decir?¿Alguna sugerencia? y de nuevo disculpa
> http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/1220.htm




La fuente descripta en este tema es del tipo "Laboratorio", alta estabilidad y con posibilidad de limitar consumo.
Si es como para alimentar solo unos motores PaP esta otra te servirá y es mas sencilla:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-sencilla-13-8vcc-10a-120752/

Habrá que agregar un par de transistores


----------



## SunLight

Revise la fuente se ve muy bien y sencilla creo que encaja bien para lo que deseo, solo veo algo en esto, ¿Crees que si la trabajo a casi toda su capacidad exista algún problema? es que tengo un motor a pasos de 2.5 A, otro de 3.35 A y otro de 3.1 A, lo que me da un consumo de 8.95 A.


----------



## Fogonazo

SunLight dijo:


> Revise la fuente se ve muy bien y sencilla creo que encaja bien para lo que deseo, solo veo algo en esto, ¿Crees que si la trabajo a casi toda su capacidad exista algún problema? es que tengo un motor a pasos de 2.5 A, otro de 3.35 A y otro de 3.1 A, lo que me da un consumo de 8.95 A.




El consumo "Declarado" en los motores PaP es en condiciones máximas, en funcionamiento normal es bastante inferior.
Así que la fuente *te sirve*.
Yo la armaría tal cual está y en caso de calentamiento excesivo agrega otro transistor y su resistencia de emisor.


----------



## SunLight

La voy a armar justo ahora y te digo en unas 6 horas como me fue muchas gracias.


----------



## ls2k

Hola a todos, surfeando encontré este método para aumentar la capacidad  de corriente de un lm317, la salvedad que tiene es que en la parte  positiva usa un bd140 y una configuración "mas o menos" darlington con  un 3055 en vez de la ya conocida configuración con un PNP y la resistncia de emisor. ¿Funcionará bien? ¿alguna mejora? pretendo armarlo para una fuente hasta 30V, esto básicamente porque no tengo ganas de comprar PNP de potencia y quisiera aprovechar los componentes que tengo por ahi.


----------



## dllclock

Hola, despues de muchos años de estar desaparecido por diversos motivos que no vienen al caso estoy volviendo con la electronica. He estado mirando el ultimo esquema que subieron y se me presento el problema con el LM723 que aqui en la ciudad de Argentina donde vivo no lo puedo conseguir. ¿Existe algún reemplazo para este componente, por estuve investigando y no encontre nada?. Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Averigua si alguno de estos proveedores te lo puede enviar

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina

Si no me equivoco el L146CB lo reemplaza pero te será mucho mas dificil de conseguir.


----------



## SunLight

Hola de nuevo fogonazo, oye disculpa las molestias es que estaba revisando la lista de componentes y yo contaba con solo 3 2n3055 y un lm317, por lo que pensé en la lógica que siguen todas las fuentes incluyendo la que tu me muestras entonces arme esta fuente que si regula y todo, solo lo único que cambie de ella fueron las resistencias que son de .22ohms y en vez de poner los 4 capacitores en paralelo puse uno de 15000uF mas uno de 4700 bueno es que ya contaba con los componentes y se me hacia algo caro comprar el nuevo regulador y  los transistores mj2955, también ya contaba con un transformador de 120Vac a 24 Vac a 10 A, solo en vez de ponerle 4 transistores le puse tres sin embargo tengo un problema puse a cargar una bateria de 12v para probarla, le puse un diodo para evitar el retorno de corriente hacia la fuente entonces vi que todo marchaba bien, y vi que el consumo de corriente llegaba hasta los 3.5A hasta ahí todo bien, mi pregunta es: es normal que estos transistores se calienten tanto? ya los puse en un disipador de aluminio y también se calienta creo que ha de llegar como a unos 70° mas o menos o crees que se deba a que necesito montar mis transistores en un mejor disipador es mucho mas pequeño que el que me muestras en la imagen, o crees que deba ponerle el otro 2n3055 en paralelo o mas aun crees que el diseño de esta fuente este mal y es por eso que ocurre esto?  aquí el enlace:
http://powersupply33.com/15-ampere-adjustable-power-supply.html/15-a-adjustable-power-supply
Espero tu ayuda :s


----------



## mcrven

SunLight dijo:


> ... también ya contaba con un transformador de 120Vac a 24 Vac a 10 A, ... vi que todo marchaba bien, y vi que el consumo de corriente llegaba hasta los 3.5A hasta ahí todo bien, mi pregunta es: es normal que estos transistores se calienten tanto? ya los puse en un disipador de aluminio y también se calienta creo que ha de llegar como a unos 70° mas o menos ...
> http://powersupply33.com/15-ampere-adjustable-power-supply.html/15-a-adjustable-power-supply
> Espero tu ayuda :s



Amigo SunLight, en el proyecto del link indicado, el trnasformador de alimentación sugerido es de 16VAC, para una salida de 15 VDC @ 15A. En este caso, la tensión DC primaria, resutará se de aprox. 23 VDC (16VAC x 1.44 = 23.04 VDC). Esto es lo que debería ser la tensión medida sobre el capacitor.
En tu caso, con un transformador de 24 VAC, la tensión DC primaria sería de aprox. 24 VAC x 1.44 = 34.56VDC (menuda diferencia).

Para que una batería de 12V hipotéticos (12.6 VDC reales) se cargue, requiere ser sometida a un potencial de entre 13,8 VDC mínimo hasta 14,3 VDC máximo, según la corriente de carga a la cual se le quiera someter.

Haciendo énfasis en el caso propuesto en el proyecto que tú has utilizado, veremos que la disipación sería de 23 VDC - 13,8 VDC = 9,2 VDC, y esto a 3,5 A que tú has registrado, sería de 9,2 VDC * 3,5 A = 32,2 W y, eso calienta. Tú mismo lo aseguras cuando dices registrar 70º o más sobre el disipador.

En tu caso esto es aún más severo pues, las pérdidas son aún mayores.  En tu fuente deberías tener 34.56 VDC menos 13,8 VDC para cargar la batería esto daría 20,76 VDC de diferencia (más del doble del caso anterior) y, por ente la disipación sería de 20,76 VDC * 3,5 A = 72,66 W y de allí el calor producido por las pérdidas que tú registras. Es más del doble de la propuesta del link.

En todo caso y, de momento, 70º no serían problema pero, suponte que, por accidente, se cortocircuiten los cables de tu fuente: entonces serían 34,56 VDC a todos los amperios que te pueda suministrar el transformador (según tú 10 A), tendrías 346 W circulando a través de los TRs de potencia.

Es todo de momento.

Saludos...


----------



## SunLight

Hola Mcrven gracias por responder bueno continuando con esto ¿Crees que lo mas conveniente seria poner el otro transistor mas en paralelo? aun tengo dos transistores mas y según acabo de leer  cada uno disipa 115w a una temperatura de -65 a 200° aunque no me gusta mucho la idea que se caliente demasiado ¿Crees que si hago esto sera menor el calentamiento?


----------



## mcrven

El calor depende de la corriente disipada más las pérdidas. El 2N3055 es capaz de conducir hasta 15 A. Si los tres fuesen equilibrados - cosa que dudo - deberían permitir un flujo de 45 A cosa que, para el transformador que tú tienes es más que sobredimensionado. Con uno solo sería más que suficiente, sin embargo, la corriente se distribuye entre los 3 y por ende, se distribuye el calor igualmente. La temperatura que mides sobre el disipador no va a bajar de ninguna manera, a menos que consigas un transformador de menor tensión, ej: 16 ~ 18 VAC. Así se reducirá el diferencial de tensión entre entrada y salida DC y por ende las pérdidas. No importa cuantos TRs pongas, la temperatura, al final, será la misma.

Solo podrías aumentar las dimensiones del disipador - volumen y área - y/o agregarle ventilación forzada con un fan cooler, de forma tal que, aún con la salida en corto, la temperatura no supere los 100º, sin importar el tiempo ni la temperatura máxima ambiental.


----------



## SunLight

Tienes razón ya voy entendiendo, debido a que el voltaje se reduce se debe disipar esta energía que sobra  sobre el transistor en su colector emisor y de ahí viene las altas temperaturas en los transistores,  le pondré un ventilador y un mejor disipador, pero lo mejor parece ser colocar un transformador acorde a la batería, esto lo hice para probar la fuente solamente pero en realidad alimentare unos motores a pasos de 24-36V , creo que a 30V que coloque el regulador estará mas que excelente para que no se me caliente nada, muchas gracias en verdad aquí todos ayudan mucho gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## mcrven

Así el panorama tiene otro aspecto. Éxitos con tu experimento. En cuanto a ayudar, es lo más claro que tenemos cada uno de los concurrentes.

Suerte pues y adelante...


----------



## gx3200

Buenas tardes muchachos! subo fotos de como me quedo la fuente. Y algunas fotos de screenshot de una parte de un informe que hice para el laburo. Quizás a alguien le sirve! 

Cualquier equivocación o recomendación que encuentren o quieran brindar sera bienvenida!! 


Gracias a todos por la buena onda y la gran ayuda!!!!


----------



## mcrven

gx3200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes muchachos! subo fotos de como me quedo la fuente. Y algunas fotos de screenshot de una parte de un informe que hice para el laburo. Quizás a alguien le sirve!
> 
> Cualquier equivocación o recomendación que encuentren o quieran brindar sera bienvenida!!
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por la buena onda y la gran ayuda!!!!



PUESSS... Lo único que me atrevo a comentar es que hiciste un excelente trabajo y, particularmente te deseo, que funcione tan bien como bien fuera ensamblada.


----------



## fabybu

gx3200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes muchachos! subo fotos de como me quedo la fuente. Y algunas fotos de screenshot de una parte de un informe que hice para el laburo. Quizás a alguien le sirve!
> 
> Cualquier equivocación o recomendación que encuentren o quieran brindar sera bienvenida!!
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por la buena onda y la gran ayuda!!!!



Impresionante el laburazo que hiciste. Quedó muy linda la fuente. Seguro la tengas muchos años funcionando. Felicitaciones.

Se me ocurrió que una alternativa al RL para evitar el pico en el encendido sería agregar un circuito de retardo con relé para acoplar a los bornes de salida la tensión luego de un breve tiempo (1seg?).

Saludos.


----------



## gx3200

fabybu dijo:


> Impresionante el laburazo que hiciste. Quedó muy linda la fuente. Seguro la tengas muchos años funcionando. Felicitaciones.
> 
> Se me ocurrió que una alternativa al RL para evitar el pico en el encendido sería agregar un circuito de retardo con relé para acoplar a los bornes de salida la tensión luego de un breve tiempo (1seg?).
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias! ojala que labure por muchos años! 

Gracias por a sugerencia ! quizas en un proximo diseño me ahorre dolores de cabeza! jejejeje

saludos !!


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
He montado la de 0a50v regulables, regula el voltaje pero el problema es que no actua
la desconexion por corto o sobrecarga, lo volvere a mirar haber si encuentro el problema,
alguna sugerencia? la estoy alimentando con 30v procedentes de una fuenta regulable con un lm338, y cuando uno las dos puntas de la saldia de la nueva fuente de 0a 50v se produce un chispazo deja se sacar voltaje pero no salta la proteccion y a la entrada siguen estado los 30v, no se si me he explicado bien, MUchas Gracias y Saludos.

una modificacion que he realizado, es colocar las resistencias de 0r25 de 8 w cada uno, no se si puede influir..

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
otro dato seria que cuando le meto voltaje se enciende el led rojo pero sigue dando voltaje a la salida, pulso el pulsador y se apaga..


----------



## Dan2013

Quisiera saber si se puede usar el uA723, y si hay que hacer algun cambio. Es que he leido que esta variacion del 723 es mas preciso a la hora de variar el voltaje. Saludos.


----------



## zorrux

Un saludo para todos.
Solo para compartir  mi Fuente de laboratorio construida segun los parametros y esquema de este hilo.
Transformador de 24 voltios a 3 amperios  y regula entre 0 y 33 voltios.
Ademas cuenta con 2 salidas fijas  a 5 y 12 voltios.


----------



## mcrven

zorrux dijo:


> Un saludo para todos.
> Solo para compartir  mi Fuente de laboratorio construida segun los parametros y esquema de este hilo.
> Transformador de 24 voltios a 3 amperios  y regula entre 0 y 33 voltios.
> Ademas cuenta con 2 salidas fijas  a 5 y 12 voltios.



Además, le agregaste instrumentos digitales.

Buen trabajo amigo. Uno más que logra el cometido.

Felicitaciones...


----------



## dany91

hola muy buen aporte el de esta fuente ...

quisiera saber si puedo hacer solo la parte de ajuste de corriento y luego ponerle un ajuste de voltaje a transistores porque aqui en mi pais no hay tiendas de componentes y no tengo manera de encontrar el 723. 

Si no al menos alguien pudiera decirme en que tipo de equipo pudiera encontrarla>???? aqui solo tenemos componentes reciclados de placas y equi[pos que se le rompan a alguien jeje

otra cosa es que eh buscado limitadores de corriente por aqui pero no funcionan bien o como yo quisiera ... experimentanto hice solo de esta fuente la parte que controla la corriente asta el transistor que controla el led de proteccion pero la alimento con otra fuente variable que tengo, hago un cotro a la salida o sea despues de la resistencia de .22 Ω y nada no proteje o ilumina el led 
si me recomiendan algo se los agradecere
muchas gracias


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, sabrian decirme que transistor puedo utilizar para reemplazar el bd242??
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Compará los datasheets con TIP42


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, los miro... 
Gracias.


----------



## zorrux

Bueno ,si,  en el PCB aparece un pin desconectado ,pero cuando analizas el circuito ves que este se une al pin central y nada mas,asi que el diseñador del PCB decidio  dejarlo libre ,por mi parte ( y solo para ceñirme al  esquematico) los uni  en el pote  pero el resultado es el mismo.


----------



## gonpa

Hola muchachos estoy armando otra fuente de ésta, primero arme el modelo anterior y ahora estoy armando el modelo nuevo de pcb y encontré que en el divisor resistivo que se hace entre pin 6 y masa del LM723 la resistencia contra masa es de 100k como indica el esquema eléctrico pero en la imagen adjunta colocaron 10k. Resalto la corrección y la comparto. Saludos.


----------



## zorrux

Bueno ,me puse las pilas y ya la acabe  del todo,es que en casa me dicen que nunca  termino lo que empiezo,pero de verdad quedo preciosa aunque un poco mas grande  de lo que habia pensado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 138047​
Interesante forma  ¿ Por que ?


----------



## zorrux

Bueno ,caprichos del diseñador italiano YOni Pacheco,que me hizo el diseño del cachivache.....bah,mentira, todo fue que me sobraron retazos de aluminio de una caja de amplificador que arme,un trozo mucho mas grande que el otro asi que pense en unirlos con un frente inclinado.


----------



## totemaguirre

Hola gente... necesito un cargador de baterias y tambien necesito una fuente regulable. El tema es que por cuestiones monetarias no me da para la compra de los transformadores que requieren ambos instrumentales. Mi pregunta es sencilla, construyendo la fuente que aqui presentan y regulandola a 18V en maxima potencia puedo alimentar el cargador. Adjunto esquema del cargador. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mikeekim

Un cargador de bateria necesita unos voltajes muy especificos o rompes la bateria, no sirve meter carga asi por las buenas sin meter un voltaje muy especifico, si no consigues, creo que son 13.7v minimo para carga y dependiendo del tipo de bateria, ni lo intentes o la romperas y en caso de que no la rompas a la primera, no aguantara la carga ni 1 hora y quedara inservible con lo que se rompera al poco tiempo.
Yo tengo un cargador ctek, que va perfecto, mirate el PDF de ese aparato que te indica los voltajes y amperajes que necesitas segun en nivel de carga que va ganando la bateria para que la bateria cargue efectivamente sin problemas.
http://www.ctek.com/Archive/ProductManualPdf/MXS 5.0_ES.pdf
En mantenimiento son 12.7v si esta llena, en carga y *segun el tipo de bateria* de 14.4 a 15,8v asi que mucho ojo que no es solo meter carga y arreando, porque si lo haces mal te va a salir mas caro el no comprar un cargador de inicio porque romperas la bateria, te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## totemaguirre

Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero tengo en desuso un trafo de 50V en 5A, en caso de que lo quisiera usar para construir ésta fuente puedo hacerlo? necesito cambiar los valores de algunos componentes? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si leyeras el primer post del hilo verías que el transformador debe ser de 36 Vac.

Sólo tiene dos cables de salida ?


----------



## totemaguirre

Si, lei que usa uno de 36v, por eso pregunto. Pero sucede que es caro el transformador y quisiera aprovechar el que ya tengo. Tiene 4 cables de salida, 0, 50, 100 y 110.


----------



## zopilote

Se puede utilizar tu transformador de 0-50-100 , pero o con el esquema  de esta fuente no obtendras mucha corriente de salida y buscar el L146 ya es un desafio, la unica solucion es utilizar otro esquema, como las fuentes DC-DC, en el tienes que tener conocimientos sobre pwm,  el  irf530 es (llave para los no electronicos).


----------



## cristian76

hola a todos gracias por la fuente , me arme la ver 3.0 y se me presentan las siguientes observaciones :
1. al encender la fuente se enciende el led sin salida de tension en la fuente , luego de pulsar el reset ya hay tension regulada de salida , por ultimo lo apago y vuelve a encenderse el led con o sin carga . es normal lo que esta pasando o hay algo que esta mal ? 
2. 1 de los 4 transistores se esta recalentando , procedi a desoldar el transistor que se recalentaba y resulta que 1 de los 3 restantes que supuestamente no recalentaba empezo a recalentar tambien . eso se debe a las caracteristicas del mismo transistor? (lo probe sin disipador) (realize la prueba con un ventilador 12v 0.14a)
estare muy agradecido por las respuestas , saludos .


----------



## tiago

Se enciende el led de protección al conectar la fuente, mas que probablemente por la carga del condenador de 100µF que hay en la salida, quítalo momentaneamente y prueba.
Lo del transistor, debes revisar el montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## cristian76

*G*racias por el dato , pro*b*ando las protecciones quede conforme con el cor*t*ocircuito pero cuando el pot de 3k lo regulo al minimo y le conecto una carga de 10 ohm con 12v me consume 1.2 a y sin embargo no se activa la proteccion , *he* cambiado los bc327 sin poder solucionar el problema . segun su experiencia que creen que pueda ser el problema? gracias .


----------



## mcrven

cristian76 dijo:


> *G*racias por el dato , pro*b*ando las protecciones quede conforme con el cor*t*ocircuito pero cuando el pot de 3k lo regulo al minimo y le conecto una carga de 10 ohm con 12v me consume 1.2 a y sin embargo no se activa la proteccion , *he* cambiado los bc327 sin poder solucionar el problema . segun su experiencia que creen que pueda ser el problema? gracias .


 
Simple... mi querido Watson: El límite de corriente de esa fuente es de 5.2 A. Mientras la corriente no alcance ese nivel, no hay corte.


----------



## cristian76

*E*xacto pero con el pot de 3k uno puede regular el limite de corriente *,* *h*a*s*i como lo hacemos con el volta*j*e , he revisado la pcb 3.0 y note algunos errores en la distribucion de las pistas .


----------



## mcrven

cristian76 dijo:


> *E*xacto pero con el pot de 3k uno puede regular el limite de corriente *,* *h*a*s*i como lo hacemos con el volta*j*e , he revisado la pcb 3.0 y note algunos errores en la distribucion de las pistas .



Lamento informarte que, con ese tipo de circuito, es muy difícil e incierto, que se pueda lograr una limitación como tú la indicas.


----------



## cristian76

Entre prueba y error al fin pude limitar la corriente , la resistencia  de 1k la cambie por una de 470 ohm y el pot de 3k por una de 500ohm ,  resulta que la colocacion del pot de 3k esta mal por lo que revisando el  esquema pude darle su correcta conexion , corriente minima 145ma  corriente maxima 2.82a (mi transformador es de ese amperaje imagino que a  mas amperaje el valor del potenciometro subira) el pequeño detalle esta  en que si pongo al minimo el pot de 500ohm no puedo apagar el led ,  solo tengo que regularlo un poco para poder apagar el led y si le doy el  maximo puedo consumir hasta 2.82a luego de eso el led se enciende .


----------



## mcrven

cristian76 dijo:


> Entre prueba y error al fin pude limitar la corriente , la resistencia  de 1k la cambie por una de 470 ohm y el pot de 3k por una de 500ohm ,  resulta que la colocacion del pot de 3k esta mal por lo que revisando el  esquema pude darle su correcta conexion , corriente minima 145ma  corriente maxima 2.82a (mi transformador es de ese amperaje imagino que a  mas amperaje el valor del potenciometro subira) el pequeño detalle esta  en que si pongo al minimo el pot de 500ohm no puedo apagar el led ,  solo tengo que regularlo un poco para poder apagar el led y si le doy el  maximo puedo consumir hasta 2.82a luego de eso el led se enciende .



La corriente máxima depende del valor de las dos Rs de 0,25Ω/ 3W que están puestas en paralelo. Su valor de conjunto será de 0,125Ω, por lo cual, si las recorre una corriente de 5A habrá una tensión de 0,625 V sobre sus bornes. Esta es la tensión que hará conducir el transistor de vigilancia.

Para aumentar al corriente de corte se debe reducir la R.


----------



## cristian76

Gracias por los consejos , la verdad muy buena la fuente esta en un 80% el avance de la fuente , hay una cosa que no he podido resolver y es que no llego hasta los 50v solo llega hasta los 46 , segun su experiencia donde creen que sea el detalle ? .


----------



## gabriel I

El transformador que tensión te da


----------



## cristian76

En la salida de mi transformador tengo 36.4vac y midiendo la salida del puente de diodos solo me da 48.2 , pero silo dejo unos minutos cargando llega tranquilo a los 50 vac (sepan disculpar ) mas bien hay otro detalle en el funcionmiento de la fuente cuando consumo desde lo minimo hasta aproximadamente 1.3a calienta el disipador (parece que no trabajan todos los transistores a la vez) cuando consumo 2.8a el disipador esta tibio y noto que todos los transistores de salida empiezan a trabajar , he revisado las conexiones y estan soldadas .  ¿Que tendria que hacer para saber si los 4 transistores de salida operan a la vez sin depender del consumo de corriente? y si no fuera como en mi caso ¿que tendria que modificar para asegurarme que los 4 transistores de salida operen?


----------



## tupolev

36 vac x 1.4 = 50.4 vdc, instantáneos.

Saludos


----------



## mauroposada

Buenas tupolev, gracias por tus aportes.Quisiera saber cuanto mide la mascara del circuito para fuente yo descargue tu ultima actualización de la fuente y e medido la base para el lm723 y las patas no coinciden por muy poco me puedes ayudar con eso, y la segunda inquietud que tengo es en la ultima actualización de la fuente hasta que  intensidad puedo limitar  tengo un transformador que me entrega 28 a 30v ac 8A. gracias espero tu respuesta.


----------



## jorge7458

Buenas:
Efectivamente ,la impresión directa es un poco mas chica que el tamaño efectivo.-
Según mis priuebas ,lo imprimí escalando con el driver de impresión a 1,05 y quedó solucionado.-
Sds.
Jorge


----------



## Fogonazo

Para mirar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## mauroposada

jorge7458: Gracias por tus respuesta y a *F*ogonazo, me podrían ayudar con la inquietud de que si la actualización del circuito me funciona perfectamente para un transformador de 30v AC que me entrega 8A, ya que me * h*e tirado varios transistores. No quiero quemar mas.


----------



## jorge7458

Mauro:
Todavia no puedo ayudarte en la "realidad" porque mandé a hacer el impreso y hoy me lo entregan .-
Igualmente ,en teoría no deberías tener problemas ,pero en la practica el problema es encontrar transistores que realmente sean TIP3055 y no una falsificación.-
Sds.
Jorge


----------



## mauroposada

Bueno *h*e quemado 4 tip35c al hacer la prueba de corto circuito se fueron..jejeje, igual gracias por tu respuesta te agradecería q*ue* me ayudaras con el pcb saludos.


----------



## mauroposada

Hola amigos en realidad tengo el circuito en el protoboard, y pues al prenderla, el led queda prendido como se comenta mas atrás, pero el problema es que creo que no esta funcionando la limitación de de intensidad porque con el led activado regulo el voltaje sin problemas, y alimento un motor de 1,5A y funciona perfecto.Muevo el potencio-metro de limitación y no pasa nada, solo sigue entregando su voltaje norma. Que puede estar pasando, e usado de remplazo los 2n3906 por los bc327. y el pot de 3k de limitación tengo uno de 2k.


----------



## mauroposada

Bueno*, * comento que tenia un problema de coneccion, Al final tengo la fuente con un transformador de 30v AC 9A regulo la fuente normalmente de 0 a 38v pero mi limitación de corriente solo da menos de un amperio*, * no puedo probar algo mas de 1 A para arriba. Me podrían colaborar q*ue* pasara *?*


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​
Las resistencias de censado (2 * 0,25Ω) ¿ Son del valor correcto ?


----------



## mauroposada

Tengo una sola resistencia de 0.22 5w pero también probé con una de 0.15 a 10w. Creo que me he tirado el integrado el voltaje solo sube de 0 a 15v, o que pudo a ver pasado.Gracias por responder * F*ogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

mauroposada dijo:


> _*Tengo una sola resistencia de 0.22 5w*_ pero también probé con una de 0.15 a 10w. Creo que  me he tirado el integrado el voltaje solo sube de 0 a 15v, o que pudo a ver pasado.Gracias por responder fogonazo.



Con una sola resistencia se "Dispara" la protección a 1/2 de la corriente (Aproximadamente), así que lo que te ocurrió parecería lógico. 
También habría que ver si la de 150mΩ con la que probaste presentaba el valor correcto.


----------



## mauroposada

Bueno*, h*e montado dos resistencias de 0.22 ohm y si *,h*e subido mi intensidad pero ahora prendo la fuente y el bombillo de limitación prende, algo normal pero me entrega voltaje e intensidad. Y cuando muevo el potenciometro de limitación a la dirección que corte a mayor intensidad apaga el bombillo . jejejejej. La ayuda de ustedes es muy valiosa.


----------



## gonpa

Hola muchachos, creo que vi un problema en el capacitor de 3.3uF que se conecta con el potenciómetro de  3K para la regulación de corriente, viendo el esquema con el pcb de la última actualización vi que en el pcb nuevo estaría invertido, que puede ocasionar eso? dejo la inquietud así lo solucionemos. No consigo potenciómetro de 3K log, si de 2.5K log pero no se si funcionaría bien la limitación de corriente en ese caso, tengo dos opciones 2.5K log o 5K log, que me recomiendan? y por qué?. Saludos!!


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Armé este circuito el año pasado y tengo la fuente funcionando en mi taller. Utilicé un viejo gabinete de una Epson, cortado con amoladora.


----------



## Landrs

Es posible cambiar el transistor BD232A por un transistor 42C? Gracias, espero no hacerlos enojar con mis preguntas. GRACIAS.

Dejo los links ya que me los han eliminado anteriormente.

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/TI/TIP42.pdf
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/BD/BD242B.pdf


----------



## epiazzi1960

Si, son equivalentes.


----------



## epiazzi1960

gonpa dijo:


> Hola muchachos, creo que vi un problema en el capacitor de 3.3uF que se conecta con el potenciómetro de  3K para la regulación de corriente, viendo el esquema con el pcb de la última actualización vi que en el pcb nuevo estaría invertido, que puede ocasionar eso? dejo la inquietud así lo solucionemos. No consigo potenciómetro de 3K log, si de 2.5K log pero no se si funcionaría bien la limitación de corriente en ese caso, tengo dos opciones 2.5K log o 5K log, que me recomiendan? y por qué?. Saludos!!



Gonpa: Después de haber leído este hilo un par de veces te puedo afirmar que el capacitor de 3.3uF hay que conectarlo como está en el esquema (negativo a los emisores de los 3 BC327), yo mismo lo hice así y la fuente anda bien. Te recomiendo que no uses potes logaritmicos porque el autor lo dice en el esquema "3k3 Lin y 5k Lin" Yo usé 5k lineales para ambos y andan bien.



gonpa dijo:


> Hola muchachos, creo que vi un problema en el capacitor de 3.3uF que se conecta con el potenciómetro de  3K para la regulación de corriente, viendo el esquema con el pcb de la última actualización vi que en el pcb nuevo estaría invertido, que puede ocasionar eso? dejo la inquietud así lo solucionemos. No consigo potenciómetro de 3K log, si de 2.5K log pero no se si funcionaría bien la limitación de corriente en ese caso, tengo dos opciones 2.5K log o 5K log, que me recomiendan? y por qué?. Saludos!!



Gonpa: Después de haber leído este hilo un par de veces te puedo afirmar que el capacitor de 3.3uF hay que conectarlo como está en el esquema (negativo a los emisores de los 3 BC327), yo mismo lo hice así y la fuente anda bien. Te recomiendo que no uses potes logaritmicos porque el autor lo dice en el esquema "3k3 Lin y 5k Lin" Yo usé 5k lineales para ambos y andan bien.



Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Armé este circuito el año pasado y tengo la fuente funcionando en mi taller. Utilicé un viejo gabinete de una Epson, cortado con amoladora.



Muy buena idea Alvaro, te felicito, acá en argentina el gabinete vale lo mismo que todo lo que lleva adentro.


----------



## tiago

Ésta fuente anda perfecta despues de dejarla "afinada", lo que la hace mas práctica es colocar un transformador con varias salidas de voltaje que se conecten automátiamente según el voltaje que deseemos a la salida, con el fin de minimizar el voltaje emisor-colector de la etapa de salida y evitar en lo posible el exceso de disipación en dicha etapa.

Saludos.


----------



## mauroposada

Bueno e finalizado esta fuente y va muy bien con la ayuda de todos ustedes. Tengo una inquietud se podría  hacer dos circuitos de estos y ponerlo a funcionar modo serie y simétrico.


----------



## Fogonazo

mauroposada dijo:


> Bueno e finalizado esta fuente y va muy bien con la ayuda de todos ustedes. Tengo una inquietud se podría  hacer dos circuitos de estos y ponerlo a funcionar modo serie y simétrico.


Sip, con *2* transformadores distintos o un transformador con *2* secundarios independientes.


----------



## epiazzi1960

mcrven dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> XoChe, ya encontré el circuito limitador para las fuentes y también lo adapté para ésta en especial.
> 
> Te subo dos imagenes. En ambas, los TRs que están en el recuadro de líneas punteadas representan los que tiene la fuente que ya han construido algunos.
> El resto es lo que se debe agregar. Las Rs de shunt de 0,25 Ω ya no son necesarias, como así tampoco el resto de la circuitería de limitación.
> 
> Coloqué dos imagenes que corresponden a un circuito con galvanómetro sensible que, en ese caso requeriría del amplificador. El otro es con un galvanómetro directamente capaz de leer la corriente total para la fuente, en cuyo caso el amplificador no será necesario.
> En este último caso, se puede utilizar un IC tipo LM-741.
> 
> Espero se entretengan y, por supuesto, que les sea útil.



Hola mcrven, me podes decir si este cicuito que propones puede trabajar limitando hasta 5A o es para 2A maximo, por otro lado veo que no tiene reset es limitación dinámica? Gracias


----------



## CAPEYOME

Hola a todos 
Estuve leyendo este post y buscando en el foro pero no logré encontar lo que necesito 
Tengo un transformador de 4 amperios que a la salida ya rectificada arroja 45 voltios cc  y quisiera realizar una fuente variable pero los reguladores convencionales aceptan hasta 40 voltios maximo..
Mi consulta es si hay algun regulador variable que acepte esa tensión ..y en caso afirmativo que transistor colocarle para mayor amperaje...
Muchas Gracias por el tiempo empleado en responderme... Saludos


----------



## mauroposada

Hola buenas a todos, traigo un esquema que encontrado en web, pido disculpas al que abrió este post pero creo que servirá para todos las dudas que tengo sobre este. Después de a ver terminado la fuente original de 0 A 50v quede satisfecho del funcionamiento, pero ahora quiero tener dos fuentes independientes que yo las pueda conectar en modo serie, simétrico y paralelo.Pero no se que tan aburridor o engorroso sea el estar calibrando la limitación de corriente y oprimiendo los botones re set al estar en modo serie o simétrico, o como seria la coneccion para que en ese modo se configure de una sola fuente.Igual traigo el esquema, Gracias .


----------



## airam1809

Hola a todos. Tengo intención de montar esta fuente que me parece estupenda, sin embargo, aunque he leído muchas páginas de este hilo sigo teniendo una duda con la tensión del transformador.

Según el esquema necesito un transformador de 36vca y el circuito  será capaz de entregar 50vcc a plena carga.

Pero según mis calculos: 36v*1.41 = 50v. A poco que pedarmos 3v entre puente de diodos y la caída que haya a plena carga (siendo incluso generosos) y le supongamos un 10% de rizado a la salida del condensador nos queda: (36*1.41-3)*0.9 =43v

Creo que o estoy equivocado o cuando la fuente entregue 5a no será capaz de llegar a 50v, creo que nisiquiera esos 43v que me salen en los cálculos.. Alguien me lo aclara?

Dispongo de un transformador 55+55v 550va por lo que creo que podría usarlo con un doble puente (dos diodos) y sacar 20a a la salida.. Sólo tendría que añadir más 3055 y modificar el circuito de control  para ajustarlo a 20a max. Pero tambien 55v*1.41 = 78v.. quizás sea demasiado voltaje a la entrada del circuito.


A la espera de respuestas y muy agradecido a los compañeros que puedan ayudarme con mis dudas.

Saludos


----------



## Alkotan

airam1809 dijo:


> Según el esquema necesito un transformador de 36vca y el circuito  será capaz de entregar 50vcc a plena carga.
> 
> Pero según mis calculos: 36v*1.41 = 50v. A poco que pedarmos 3v entre puente de diodos y la caída que haya a plena carga (siendo incluso generosos) y le supongamos un 10% de rizado a la salida del condensador nos queda: (36*1.41-3)*0.9 =43v
> 
> Creo que o estoy equivocado o cuando la fuente entregue 5a no será capaz de llegar a 50v, creo que nisiquiera esos 43v que me salen en los cálculos.. Alguien me lo aclara?
> 
> 
> A la espera de respuestas y muy agradecido a los compañeros que puedan ayudarme con mis dudas.
> 
> Saludos



Pues yo también tengo la duda, os cuento

Quiero hacer esa FA...

Compre un Transformador Toroidal de 35VCA a 7Amp (para ir sobrado)

Tensiones medidas...

Tensión en el Secundario del Transformador = 37,5VAC (sin cargar)
Tensión en el Secundario del Transformador cargando con una Resistencia de 5Ω/300Vatios =35VAC, esto da una intensidad en el Secundario de 7Amp

El Transformador parece que será idóneo para formar parte de la FA 

Ahora viene lo desconcertante 

Monté un Puente Rectificador de 20Amp con su Electrolítico de 25000µF (el único que tenía)

Sin cargar:

La tensión Rectificada y en Bornes del Condensador es de 54,5VCC...

Primera sorpresa, en teoría tenía que haber medido...

37,5 / .707 = 53,04, esto  menos la caída en dos Diodos tendría que ser... ≈51,625VC, pero bueno esto es solo una anécdota sin importancia.

El rizado en el Condensador es 0VAC (con ese valor de capacidad es lo lógico)

Ahora pongo en Bornes del Condensador una Resistencia de 8Ω y 300Vatios, esto es para simular un consumo elevado.

Para mi sorpresa la tensión en continua cae de esos 51,625VCC a 36VCC, y el rizado es apenas de 50mVAC.

La intensidad demandada es apenas 4,5Amp 

Si la tensión en el Secundario apenas cae ¿Qué a pasado en el proceso Rectificación/Filtrado?

He repasado el libro de Malvino y no encuentro explicación.

He repetido este experimento con valores más pequeños y los resultados son parecidos.

Todo parece indicar que, los Diodos cuando conducen, se están comportando como una Resistencia en Serie de varios ohmios.

¿Alguna explicación?

Buenas tardes


----------



## airam1809

25000uf es un señor condensador jaja no deberías tener esa caida tan grande..

puede parecer una tontería pero, has probado con otro polimetro?? cuando la tensión cae a 36v cuanto mide en el transformador antes de los diodos?

Si esos casi 20v estan cayendo en el puente de diodos es obvio que algo no está bien. prueba con otro

saludos


----------



## Alkotan

airam1809 dijo:


> 25000uf es un señor condensador jaja no deberías tener esa caida tan grande..
> 
> puede parecer una tontería pero, has probado con otro polimetro?? cuando la tensión cae a 36v cuanto mide en el transformador antes de los diodos?
> 
> Si esos casi 20v estan cayendo en el puente de diodos es obvio que algo no está bien. prueba con otro
> 
> saludos



Gracias por contestar.

Pues he probado con otros Polímetros, incluso uno Analógico y pasa lo mismo.

Como comento en el Post, en el Secundario la tensión apenas cae.

El cableado está realizado con cable de 1,5mm de diámetro.

He cambiado el Puente de Diodos por Diodos separados y el resultado es el mismo.

Buenas tardes


----------



## airam1809

si la tensión en el secundario no cae y en el condensador tienes 36.. que extraño. Con un condensador tan grande no deberías tener mucho rizado.

Ciertamente no se me ocurre como ayudarte. Sólo se me viene a la mente que el puente de diodos esté mal y tengas media onda. Pero si has probado con otro..

A ver si algún compañero se le ocurre algo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , lo mejor serias tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio donde pudemos probar la tensión AC del secundario sob carga , la queda de tension en la puente rectificadora la cual debemos recordar de que esa debe sener X2 ( la curriente pasa por 2 diodos a cada semiciclo del AC) , y la tensión desahollada en lo capacitor electrolitico (valor de pico y RMS o medio) todo eso sob carga maxima .
Puede sener tanbien que lo capacitor electrolitico esteja desvalorizado , hay que probar por otro.
La tensión SIN carga NO vale tener en cuenta , eso porque esa es la tensión de pico (AC X 1,414) y sin queda de tensión por los diodos por no tener curriente circulante alguna.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## airam1809

airam1809 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Tengo intención de montar esta fuente que me parece estupenda, sin embargo, aunque he leído muchas páginas de este hilo sigo teniendo una duda con la tensión del transformador.
> 
> Según el esquema necesito un transformador de 36vca y el circuito  será capaz de entregar 50vcc a plena carga.
> 
> Pero según mis calculos: 36v*1.41 = 50v. A poco que pedarmos 3v entre puente de diodos y la caída que haya a plena carga (siendo incluso generosos) y le supongamos un 10% de rizado a la salida del condensador nos queda: (36*1.41-3)*0.9 =43v
> 
> Creo que o estoy equivocado o cuando la fuente entregue 5a no será capaz de llegar a 50v, creo que nisiquiera esos 43v que me salen en los cálculos.. Alguien me lo aclara?
> 
> Dispongo de un transformador 55+55v 550va por lo que creo que podría usarlo con un doble puente (dos diodos) y sacar 20a a la salida.. Sólo tendría que añadir más 3055 y modificar el circuito de control  para ajustarlo a 20a max. Pero tambien 55v*1.41 = 78v.. quizás sea demasiado voltaje a la entrada del circuito.
> 
> 
> A la espera de respuestas y muy agradecido a los compañeros que puedan ayudarme con mis dudas.
> 
> Saludos




Me cito a ver si alguien puede aclararme si puedo utilizar mi transformador 55+55 630va para sacar 50v y 20a.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

airam1809 dijo:


> Me cito a ver si alguien puede aclararme si puedo utilizar mi transformador 55+55 630va para sacar 50v y 20a.
> 
> Saludos



Con ese transformador consigues unos *77Vcc*, lo que es excesivo para esta fuente.


----------



## airam1809

Perdona Fogonazo me podrías aclarar esta parte de mi mensaje:



> Pero según mis calculos: 36v*1.41 = 50v. A poco que pedarmos 3v entre puente de diodos y la caída que haya a plena carga (siendo incluso generosos) y le supongamos un 10% de rizado a la salida del condensador nos queda: (36*1.41-3)*0.9 =43v



Mi transformador es 0-220-380 en el primario y 55-0-55 en el secundario. Si alimento con 230vca entre 0 y 400 tendría aprox 33+33 a la salida. Sin embargo, me parecen demasiado pocos ya que necesitaría llegar al menos a 48vcc reales y a plena carga.

Ya dispongo de una fuente de laboratorio en mi modesto taller. Pretendo armar esta para determinadas ocasiones en las que la anterior fuente (30v 5a) no es suficiente y me gustaría aprovechar el transformador para no disparar demasiado el costo.


Muchas gracias por contestar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

airam1809 dijo:


> . . . . Mi transformador es 0-220-380 en el primario y 55-0-55 en el secundario. Si alimento con 230vca entre 0 y 400 tendría aprox 33+33 a la salida. . . .


¿ En que momento mencionaste algo sobre alimentar el primario de 380Vca con 220Vca ?, si es que lo hiciste.


----------



## airam1809

No lo hice antes, sólo es una alternativa que se me ocurre. Si 55v es demasiado, de esa forma obtendría unos 33v aproximadamente.. Pero dudo que con esa tensión pueda llegar a 48vcc a plena carga..

Alguna idea?


----------



## shevchenko

Rebobinar a un voltaje más adecuado, rectificar a media onda? (Con lo del ripple y todo) 
Cambiar el trafo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , ?? que tal enpleyar un Dimmer tiristorizado en lo primario del transformador para reduzir la tensión secundaria ?? , pero serias nesesario enpleyar un filtro "L y C" despues de la puente rectificadora de modo reduzir eficientemente lo ripple irregular debido a la comutación.
O quizaz una puente rectificadora hecha con dos tiristores y un circuito elaborado de disparo controlado     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## airam1809

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Un dimmer en el primario del transformador,  me parece algo no muy práctico ni eficiente. Aunque nunca he diseñado un circuito que trabaje de esa forma y no conozco realmente nos inconvenientes para el transformador funcionando por "pulsos". Debería estudiar más acerca de esto.

Quizás lo más acertado sea rebobinar o cambiar el transformador, como bien apunta shevchenko..

En realidad mi duda es la siguiente: En el esquema se utiliza una entrada de tensión de 36v. Sin embargo a la hora de los cálculos 36vca*1.41 = 50vcc. A poco que metamos 2v de caída en el puente de diodos y un rizado en el condensador... nos quedamos con 40 y poco voltios, y yo necesito llegar a 50vcc a plena carga.

Pensaba añadir más 3055 para sacar algún amperio más, pero creo que con 36vca a la entrada no es posible mantener 50vcc estables. Alguien me lo explica?

Mi idea era utilizar el transformador 55+55, y cuando la tensión de salida de la fuente sea baja activar un relé que alimente el transformador por su entrada de 380v (en lugar de la de 220), para así bajar la tensión de salida y ganar en eficiencia en los transistores.

Pero no me salen las cuentas jaja.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

airam1809 dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Un dimmer en el primario del transformador,  me parece algo no muy práctico ni eficiente. Aunque nunca he diseñado un circuito que trabaje de esa forma y no conozco realmente nos inconvenientes para el transformador funcionando por "pulsos". Debería estudiar más acerca de esto.
> 
> Quizás lo más acertado sea rebobinar o cambiar el transformador, como bien apunta shevchenko..
> 
> En realidad mi duda es la siguiente: En el esquema se utiliza una entrada de tensión de 36v. Sin embargo a la hora de los cálculos 36vca*1.41 = 50vcc. A poco que metamos 2v de caída en el puente de diodos y un rizado en el condensador... nos quedamos con 40 y poco voltios, y yo necesito llegar a 50vcc a plena carga.
> 
> Pensaba añadir más 3055 para sacar algún amperio más, pero creo que con 36vca a la entrada no es posible mantener 50vcc estables. Alguien me lo explica?
> 
> Mi idea era utilizar el transformador 55+55, y cuando la tensión de salida de la fuente sea baja activar un relé que alimente el transformador por su entrada de 380v (en lugar de la de 220), para así bajar la tensión de salida y ganar en eficiencia en los transistores.
> 
> Pero no me salen las cuentas jaja.
> 
> Saludos


A titulo de conocimento fuentes de laboratorio alta-gamma en alta potenzia hacen uso desa topologia de modo mejorar la eficienzia del paso regulador série que por su natureza es muy ineficiente (ese produz mucho calor) , donde lo gran problema es desahollar lo circuito de disparo del tiristor para funcionar como debe (controlar inteligente)    
!Suerte !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## airam1809

Hola a todos, he sustituido mi transformador por otro (son de maquinaría de carpintería). El nuevo transformador es igual pero tiene unas tomas en el primario para compensar fluctuaciones en la alimentación (+/- 15v).

Alimentando con 220v en el primario entre -15v y 380v me da 35+35 a la salida. Tambien es de 630va.

Me sirve este transformador? Sería capaz de llegar a 50vcc a plena carga?

Muchas gracias. 
Un saludo


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

se podrían hacer dos  iguales haciendo algunas pequeñas modificacies para obtener 50+/50-?


----------



## Fogonazo

QUIEROUNTESTER dijo:


> se podrían hacer dos  iguales haciendo algunas pequeñas modificacies para obtener 50+/50-?



Sip            .


----------



## milamperios

Hola a todos:
 Subi mi proyecto de fuente (problemas con mi fuente) y contestasteis que no era el mas adecuado asi que me decido a montar la de TUPOLEV. Gracias por el aporte, me estaba volviendo loco buscando por la red.
 He bajado el pdf y me pondre con el tynicad a desarrollarlo. A primera vista me surjen dos cuestiones
 1- ¿ sirve de algo poner 2 cond. de 63v 4700 uf a la entrada o  lo dejo con solo 1 (ya los he comprado)
 2 - No tengo presupuesto para el trafo y usare una fuente de un pc portatil viejo de 20v 3.25A , supongo que pese a la perdida de prestaciones dara igual , a la espera de presupuesto 
 Subire el proyecto a ver que os parece y gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda


----------



## analogico

milamperios dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Subi mi proyecto de fuente (problemas con mi fuente) y contestasteis que no era el mas adecuado asi que me decido a montar la de TUPOLEV. Gracias por el aporte, me estaba volviendo loco buscando por la red.
> He bajado el pdf y me pondre con el tynicad a desarrollarlo. A primera vista me surjen dos cuestiones
> 1- ¿ sirve de algo poner 2 cond. de 63v 4700 uf a la entrada o  lo dejo con solo 1 (ya los he comprado)
> 2 - No tengo presupuesto para el trafo y usare una fuente de un pc portatil viejo de 20v 3.25A , supongo que pese a la perdida de prestaciones dara igual , a la espera de presupuesto
> Subire el proyecto a ver que os parece y gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda



 la fuente de portatil  tiene un capacitor interno asi que no serviria de mucho poner los 2

y ojala que la  fuente sea de portatil original


----------



## milamperios

gracias analogico, lo de la fuente pc suena fatal  dispngo de un trafo 3A 20v pero por falta de espacio para trabajar pense que era mejor pequeña y ligera. supongo que das por hecho que se quemara  no se si arriesgarme. subo el anteproyecto me falta limarlo un poquillo y ver presupuesto


----------



## milamperios

Hola a todos:
 Salgo para el campo y a la vuelta espero ir de compras , pero antes me surgen alunas dudillas
 1- Cuando no especifica he puesto resistencias de 1w  ¿es correcto ?
 2- en la salida del negativo hay una conexion gnd ¿donde a va ?
 3 - los cuatro condensadores del pte rectif ¿se pueden suprimir o sustituir por ceramicos baratillos??

 adjunto fotillo y original en TYNYCAD.

 GRACIAS Y ME PONGO CON LA MALETA A TODA PRISA


----------



## analogico

milamperios dijo:


> gracias analogico, lo de la fuente pc suena fatal  dispngo de un trafo 3A 20v pero por falta de espacio para trabajar pense que era mejor pequeña y ligera. supongo que das por hecho que se quemara  no se si arriesgarme. subo el anteproyecto me falta limarlo un poquillo y ver presupuesto



que fuente de pc

lo digo por que los cargdores originales de portatiles esos que vienen de fabrica son mejores


----------



## milamperios

Hola a todos y permitidme que me autopsotee
 No trabaje en el campo el finde -( lluvia) y no consegui los casi 50€ para los componentes. Aprovecho para haceros dos preguntillas...
 Me he currado las 44 paginas del tema y solo en uno pone que las resistencias (salvo que se diga) pueden ser se 1/4 W. Las tengo, pero en alguna foto parecen mayores, como electricista parece facil V*A = W , pero en este caso parece que  es W = V²/R pero no se como trasladarlo a un esquema y no me gustaria estropearlo todo por el componente mas  facilon y barato   supongo que se nota que no tengo idea de esto. En todo caso siempre he sido autodidacta y si no arriesgas no aprendes  pero fracasar en el primer paso desanima mucho  
 Otra cosilla... Parece que el condensador de 3.3 tiene la polaridad invertida en el esquema Las placas las hago a partir de las compradas ya con el cobre  porque no tengo presupuesto para papel y liquidos (se revelar fotos y hacer aguafuertes). En el esquema que me hice con tynicad llevo las lineas en rojo y negro y efectivamente parece ser asi.
 La verdad esque estoy un poco cagao con esto (perdon si no se puede decir asi) pero me sentire como si hubiera conquistado Troya si consigo que funcione
 PERDON POR EL ROLLO QUE ACABO DE SOLTAR se aprende mucho solo leyendo aqui


----------



## gonpa

epiazzi1960 dijo:


> Gonpa: Después de haber leído este hilo un par de veces te puedo afirmar que el capacitor de 3.3uF hay que conectarlo como está en el esquema (negativo a los emisores de los 3 BC327), yo mismo lo hice así y la fuente anda bien. Te recomiendo que no uses potes logaritmicos porque el autor lo dice en el esquema "3k3 Lin y 5k Lin" Yo usé 5k lineales para ambos y andan bien.



Gracias por responder *epiazzi1960*, entonces en el pdf de la última actualización estaría mal puesta la polaridad cierto?. Quizás el autor del post debería corregirlo para ir refinando y sacando futuras dudas.


----------



## JonnyGarcia

Hola. ¿Como se podría hacer una fuente de 0 a 100v en lugar de 0 a 50v? Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Muy simple, diseñandola para que trabaje a ese voltaje.
Lo que implica escoger los componentes adecuados para que trabaje a ese valor
Tiene que ser variable?
Si la respuesta es si lo mejor es hacerla que trabaje por ejemplo de 0-50 y 50-100


----------



## iltongdr

Ola amigos, puedo usar un transistor tip35 no lugar dos tip 3055?


----------



## Fogonazo

iltongdr dijo:


> Ola amigos, puedo usar un transistor tip35 no lugar dos tip 3055?



¿ Que dice el datasheet sobre potencia disipada en cada dispositivo ?


----------



## miguelus

JonnyGarcia dijo:


> Hola. ¿Como se podría hacer una fuente de 0 a 100v en lugar de 0 a 50v? Saludos.



Buenos días.

Mira el Integrado TL783.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

JonnyGarcia dijo:


> Hola. ¿Como se podría hacer una fuente de 0 a 100v en lugar de 0 a 50v? Saludos.



¿ Realizaste un cálculo de lo que va a disipar esta fuente ? 

Supongamos que fijas la tensión de salida a 5V con un consumo de 3A

La disipación será de: *(100V - 5V) * 3A = > 285W*


----------



## jpmonje

Hola a todos.
Construí la fuente del post y anda bastante bien. El problema es que regula hasta 38,6VDC y no pasa de ahí.
Adjunto la foto de como quedó y la medida de tensión máxima sin carga.
Tengo un trafo de un equipo de audio que me da en las salidas 32, 42 y 62VAC.
Probé las dos primeras tensiones con igual resultado.
Por lo demás es bastante confiable la fuente, regula desde 150mV, con precisión y sin variaciones bruscas.
Para los transistores de potencia usé un disipador de aluminio de una pentium vieja y un cooler de otra pentium, alimentado con una fuente externa por ahora.
El filtrado lo hice con dos capacitores en paralelo de 3300uf x 100V cada uno. Pienso mejorarlo.
Estimo que el problema está en la regulación pero no se donde. Aclaro que me falta estudiar el datasheet del LM723 en profundidad.
Noté también por accidente que variando la resistencia de 100k conectada al pin 10 del integrado, también varía la salida. Pero no quise probar a ciegas para no quemar el integrado, que hoy además de tener su precio, me queda a 140km de distancia y una jornada de trabajo.
Adjunto una foto de la fuente en funcionamiento con el voltímetro conectado.
Agradeciendo el tiempo que se tomaron en leer esto, si tienen idea de como debería encarar la solución sean bienvenidas críticas y sugerencias.


----------



## Fogonazo

jpmonje dijo:


> Hola a todos. El problema es que regula hasta 38,6VDC y no pasa de ahí.


Mide que tensión (CC) tienes sobre los capacitores de filtrado.


----------



## jpmonje

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mide que tensión (CC) tienes sobre los capacitores de filtrado.



Con la alimentación de 42VAC, medí 61VDC sobre los capacitores, me había olvidado comentarlo. También observé gracias a un corte de luz en el momento de prueba, que la fuente entregó por unas décimas de segundos 51VDC y enseguida volvió a 38,6. De ahí conclui que el problema está en o cerca del integrado que regula.


----------



## pandacba

Un muy interesante circuito es L146


----------



## mikeekim

Yo miraria esos zener, antes que el integrado.


----------



## Contraband

Hola!, tengo una duda... quiero una fuente de 24vdc 10a (ya tengo el trafo y el puente de diodos), ¿podría usar 4 x 2N3055 con 4 resistencias de 0,10 ohm 5w? o tendría que agregar algún otro 2N3055?

Para el filtrado esta bien con 4 x 4700uF 63v?

Gracias!


----------



## Vitico

Gracias al esquema de Tupolev y a las observaciones de Fogonazo,construí la fuente.
Agregué un voltamperímetro digital (comprado muy barato en aliexpress),un ventilador controlado por temperatura y una alarma sonora.
El sensor de temperatura es un diodo de uso general (1N4148,1N4004,etc) y el circuito tiene muy pocos componentes.
El diseño del PCB lo hice en EAGLE 7.7 y lo fabriqué en un router CNC hecho en casa (el control del CNC es MACH3).
Si alguien está interesado en los archivos del diseño y la fabricación (G-Codes) solicítarlo para publicarlos en el foro.
Adjunto fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Vitico dijo:


> . . . El diseño del PCB lo hice en EAGLE 7.7 y lo fabriqué en un router CNC hecho en casa (el control del CNC es MACH3).
> Si alguien está interesado en los archivos del diseño y la fabricación (G-Codes) solicítarlo para publicarlos en el foro.
> Adjunto fotos.



Publícalo, creo que a mas de un usuario le va a ser útil


----------



## Vitico

Bien,adjunto archivos.Si hay preguntas,hacerlas con confianza


----------



## favio

Hola gente estoy pensando en hacer esta fuente pero con menores especificaciones , 24V DC a 2A , deberia cambiar algo del circuito o funcionaria bien asi como esta(pensaba en la parte de los transistores TIP) ? 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

favio dijo:


> Hola gente estoy pensando en hacer esta fuente pero con menores especificaciones , 24V DC a 2A , deberia cambiar algo del circuito o funcionaria bien asi como esta(pensaba en la parte de los transistores TIP) ?
> 
> saludos



Tal ves el zener de 30V y las resistencias de polarización de este. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 3631​


----------



## jpmonje

mikeekim dijo:


> Yo miraria esos zener, antes que el integrado.



Medí los zener en funcionamiento y el de 13v no me registró tensión en sus terminales. Lo saqué para probar con el medidor de zener "casero" y estaba ok.
Siguiendo el circuito sospeché del bd242.
La cosa quedó ahí, y cuando puse a prueba un circuito que exigió mucha corriente, salto el puente diodo.
Puse uno nuevo con disipador esta vez, y al medir la salida, la fuente ya no regulaba.
Cambié el zener de 13v y el de 30v y el BD242. Ahora regula hasta 40,5V (aún hay 16v que se pierden).

Otra prueba que hice, fue hacer un corto momentáneamente en la salida y el LED prendió pero al resetear ya no regula. Quedó fija en 56,5V. Mañana cambiaré el transistor ese y la seguiré usando renga, hasta encontrar la respuesta.
Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas una vez más.


----------



## jpmonje

Solucionado.
El transistor se quemó al parecer por faltarle más disipador de calor. Al cambiarlo, volvió a regular el tope en 38,7VDC.
Leyendo más en profundidad el datasheet del integrado descubrí que la salida depende directamente del voltaje ref  que se le aplique. Me disponía a experimentar y observé que entre el diagrama y la infografía de la placa, hay una diferencia en una resistencia que corresponde al cálculo de Vref. El PDF lo descargue de la primera página y al soldar los componentes usé como guía la imagen en colores de la placa montada en el simulador.
Cambie la resistencia de 10k por una de 100k y voila! Anda de 10+1. Adjunto imágenes de la fuente funcionando y del error en el PDF.
Gracias a todos por su paciencia y felicitaciones al creador del post por este aporte.


----------



## elfrancho

Hola. Buenas tardes a todos..  alguien ya ha usador un transformador con varias derivaciones?
La idea es que si queremos sacar 5A en 5V y tenemos un trafo de 30 vac los transistores van a disipar mucha potencia. Por ello agregar un.pequeño control con unos relays en el secundario del transormador para ir conmutando las bobinas a medida q variamos la tension.
Este control lo voy a hacer un con arduino nano. Manejo muy bien la electronica digital y programacion pero soy un QUESO en lo analogico.

Si nadie tiene un circuito se animan a que la hagamos juntos?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

elfrancho dijo:


> Hola. Buenas tardes a todos..  alguien ya ha usador un transformador con varias derivaciones?
> La idea es que si queremos sacar 5A en 5V y tenemos un trafo de 30 vac los transistores van a disipar mucha potencia. Por ello agregar un.pequeño control con unos relays en el secundario del transormador para ir conmutando las bobinas a medida q variamos la tension.
> Este control lo voy a hacer un con arduino nano. Manejo muy bien la electronica digital y programacion pero soy un QUESO en lo analogico.
> 
> Si nadie tiene un circuito se animan a que la hagamos juntos?
> 
> Saludos!



Sip, se ha empleado, incluso el tema ya se ha tratado, por ejemplo, por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pre-regulador-fuente-alimentacion-11954/


----------



## elfrancho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, se ha empleado, incluso el tema ya se ha tratado, por ejemplo, por aquí:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pre-regulador-fuente-alimentacion-11954/



Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo... yo ya tengo hecho el transformador (recién barnizado) con las diferentes derivaciones.

Les dejo un simple esquema que hice para implementar este transformador a ver que les parece y unas dudas que tengo.

1. Capacitores de fltro 4 x 3300 50V (uso estos porque los tengo cajoneados): Con esta capacitancia y un puente de 10A necesitaré hacer un arranque suave para que cargen los capacitores y no dañar el puente de diodo? 

2. Puse un fusible a la entrada del primario: también podría poner un varistor, alguna otra recomendación en cuanto a protección o filtro?

3. Me recomiendan abrir un nuevo tema o está bien seguir por acá ?


Saludos muchachos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

elfrancho dijo:


> . . . .
> 3. Me recomiendan abrir un nuevo tema o está bien seguir por acá ? . . .



De acuerdo al desarrollo que tenga veremos de pasar la información a un tema nuevo.


----------



## elfrancho

Fogonazo dijo:


> De acuerdo al desarrollo que tenga veremos de pasar la información a un tema nuevo.



Perfecto... gracias

Voy a seguir trabajando un poco en el control que me está costando bastante entender este CI (lm723) sobre todo en la regulación de corriente.

Te parece que puede funcionar esta primera etapa ?

Saludos


----------



## elfrancho

Bueno luego de tanto trabajo al fin tengo el diseño listo para hacer el pcb... Y lo quería compartir con ustedes...

Dejo algunas fotitos de los ensayos.

Ahora no estoy en la compu pero también tengo diseño de el gabinete para compartirles

Probé el control en protoboard y la verdad obtuve muy buenos resultados. 

Responderé si alguno tiene  consultas o dudas y prometo seguir subiendo los avances.

Saludos desde Santa Fe.

Consultita: que método estan usando para hacer sus PCB?


----------



## iltongdr

Los amigos, algún amigo ay, podría explicarme sobre el circuito de protección de esta fuente? ¿Tengo dificultades, tiene protección contra corto en la salida?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

iltongdr dijo:


> Los amigos, algún amigo ay, podría explicarme sobre el circuito de protección de esta fuente? ¿Tengo dificultades, tiene protección contra corto en la salida?


Hola paisano , sea muy bienvenido aca por ese Foro, cuanto a tu dudas la curriente de salida  es medida atraves del resistor "Shunt" donde ese es conposto por los resistores : "R9","R10","R11","R12" y "R13" todos montados en paralelo. 
La tensión desahollada en ese resistor "Shunt" es directamente proporcional a la curriente fornida por esa fuente. una interface analógica "U4A" (1/4 del LM324) hace la debida amplificación desa tensión y enbia a la entrada analógica ("Shunt ADC") del Ardunio.
Seguramente lo software interno a lo Arduino trata esa ténsión y toma atitudes de modo proteger la integridad desa fuente (operación en limites seguros o mismo desligamento).
Lo CI "U2" (LM723) tanbien hace la medición desa tensión via lo resistor "R8" trata esa información y interage con lo otro CI "U1" (LM723) pino 2 (CL) de modo limitar la tensión de salida dese por meo del pino 10 (OUT) de "U2" .
Tienes que estudiar la hoja de datos técnicos dese arquiconocido CI (LM723) de modo entiender como anda esa interesante fuente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## iltongdr

Ola daniel, gracias por la respuesta, estoy proyectando el control de mi fuente, utilizando un PIC18f4620, debido al control de 4 placas fuente, dos sensores de temperatura, un pin para la lectura del teclado analógico. Mi proyecto implementó un temporizador para poder encender a apagar las salidas de la fuente, para hacer ensayos. El software en MIKROC es muy cool. Más mi duda es sobre los terminales de reset que esta en el proyecto. Pero no se que hacer. Fue entonces que vino la pregunta si la fuente tiene protección contra cortocircuito en la salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

iltongdr dijo:


> Ola daniel, gracias por la respuesta, estoy proyectando el control de mi fuente, utilizando un PIC18f4620, debido al control de 4 placas fuente, dos sensores de temperatura, un pin para la lectura del teclado analógico. Mi proyecto implementó un temporizador para poder encender a apagar las salidas de la fuente, para hacer ensayos. El software en MIKROC es muy cool. Más mi duda es sobre los terminales de reset que esta en el proyecto. Pero no se que hacer. Fue entonces que vino la pregunta si la fuente tiene protección contra cortocircuito en la salida.


Bueno solamente te puedo esplicar lo que se pasa con la parte analógica , cuanto a funcionamento de Software o Firmware nada se , soy un perfecto anarfabeto en ese tema       
Mi real playa es radiofrequenzia , transmissión , recepción y un poco de electronica analógica , jajajajajajajaja.
?de que ciudad eres de Brasil? , jo resido en São José dos Campos a 80Km de la capital São Paulo.
!Fuerte abrazoz!.
!Seguimos conectados!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## iltongdr

Estoy enviando el esquema no entiende el funcionamiento de la terminal de reposición cerca de LED


----------



## Daniel Lopes

iltongdr dijo:


> Estoy enviando el esquema no entiende el funcionamiento de la terminal de reposición cerca de LED



Tienes que sener mas claro indicando los conponentes por su nomenclatura ejenplo: "Cxx" , "Ryy" , "CIXX" y asi en adelante.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## iltongdr

Abra o archivo PDF. Que mandei ¿No tienes un botao de reset, sabe me decir para que sirven?



Este archivo PDF, también puede descargar al inicio del post


----------



## solaris8

se me ocurre que en caso de sobrecarga , debe quedar apagada, ese reset es para reiniciarla


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Los tres resistores de 0,22R que estan en paralelo en la rama posictiva hacen lo sense de curriente (Shunt de curriente) con una tensión desahollada en els directamente proporcional a esa curriente.
Los dos transistores PNP (BC327 mas a la esquireda) estan configurados como un SCR o sea traban cuando disparado por la tensión desahollada en lo resistor Shunt.
Lo potenciometro de 3K dosa lo nivel deseado de curriente  cuando esa protección debe actuar .
Una ves trabado ascienden lo LED de alarma y tanbien traban lo transistor PNP BD242A cerando su VBE y asi cortando la excitación de los transitores de paso (4 x TIP3055) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## iltongdr

Ola Daniel, ahora sí respondió mi duda. Gracias. En fin, inicié el montaje, usando el archivo PDF que te mandé. Una pena que aquí en brasil no encuentra el potenciometro lineal de 3k. Con mucha dificultad encontré de 3k3. ¿Poso substirtuilo por uno de 5k?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

iltongdr dijo:


> Ola Daniel, ahora sí respondió mi duda. Gracias. En fin, inicié el montaje, usando el archivo PDF que te mandé. Una pena que aquí en brasil no encuentra el potenciometro lineal de 3k. Con mucha dificultad encontré de 3k3. ¿Poso substirtuilo por uno de 5k?


Creo que sea possible si , olvide lo resistor de 1KOhmios que estas conectado en série con lo Pot. de 3K y canbie esa série  por lo Pot. de 5K    
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dan2013

Hola. Quisiera hacer este circuito, pero he visto que muchos dispositivos de aplicacion industrial utilizan transformadores de corriente o CT para las mediciones. Y quisiera ver si elimino la proteccion por resistencia Shunt, pero antes quisiera una recomendacion.

Asi que mi pregunta es ¿Uso Shunt o CT? Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dan2013 dijo:


> Hola. Quisiera hacer este circuito, pero he visto que muchos dispositivos de aplicacion industrial utilizan transformadores de corriente o CT para las mediciones. Y quisiera ver si elimino la proteccion por resistencia Shunt, pero antes quisiera una recomendacion.
> 
> Asi que mi pregunta es ¿Uso Shunt o CT? Saludos.


Hola caro Don Dan2013 los CT que aclaras funcionam solamente en AC y no en DC por sener basicamente un transformador de curriente  , ahora si quieres medir DC sin lo uso de resistores Shunt en série  tienes que hacer uso de un sensor Hall donde ese logra medir curriente DC por meo de lo canpo magnectico generado en torno del hilo por donde pasa la curriente a sener medida sin nesecidad de interronper ese hilo   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dan2013

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Dan2013 los CT que aclaras funcionam solamente en AC y no en DC por sener basicamente un transformador de curriente  , ahora si quieres medir DC sin lo uso de resistores Shunt en série  tienes que hacer uso de un sensor Hall donde ese logra medir curriente DC por meo de lo canpo magnectico generado en torno del hilo por donde pasa la curriente a sener medida sin nesecidad de interronper ese hilo
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por tu respuesta. Es verdad lo que dices, se me olvido que los CT son para ACpss:. Quisiera saber si me conviene mas el sensor Hall o la resistencia Shunt y por que. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dan2013 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Es verdad lo que dices, se me olvido que los CT son para ACpss:. Quisiera saber si me conviene mas el sensor Hall o la resistencia Shunt y por que. Saludos


Bueno cuanto a quien es lo mejor o lo mas convine entre un resistor Shunt y un sensor Hall eso depende y mucho de quien estas desahollando y lo que realmente quieres hacer.
Por ejenplo: una fuente de alta capacidad en fornir curriente (centienas de Amperios) yo personalmente escojeria lo sensor Hall porque un resistor de Shunt para altas currientes no es un conponente facil de sacar.
Ahora una fuente de baja capacidad en fornir currientes (nomas que 1 Amperio) , en ese caso escojeria un resistor Shunt porque ya es mas sensillo en sacar un deses.
Tienes tanbien lo factor economico , seguramente un sensor Hall mas los circuito electronico nesesario para tratar su sinal es mas caro (dispendioso) que un resistor Shunt.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno cuanto a quien es lo mejor o lo mas convine entre un resistor Shunt y un sensor Hall eso depende y mucho de quien estas desahollando y lo que realmente quieres hacer.
> Por ejenplo: una fuente de alta capacidad en fornir curriente (centienas de Amperios) yo personalmente escojeria lo sensor Hall porque un resistor de Shunt para altas currientes no es un conponente facil de sacar.
> Ahora una fuente de baja capacidad en fornir currientes (nomas que 1 Amperio) , en ese caso escojeria un resistor Shunt porque ya es mas sensillo en sacar un deses.
> Tienes tanbien lo factor economico , seguramente un sensor Hall mas los circuito electronico nesesario para tratar su sinal es mas caro (dispendioso) que un resistor Shunt.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Amigo Daniel... un trozo de alhambre o pletina fina de cobre con R = .001Ω es un excelente shunt, cuesta muy poco y difícilmente caliente algo, aun con 200 o 300 A. Esto requiere amplificación para la lectura.


----------



## Dan2013

Gracias por sus respuestas. Me han ayudado mucho y veré si hago la fuente desde cero, porque quiero controlarlo todo por un atmega.

Cuando haga el circuito les cuento. Saludos.


----------



## Hasmanhy17

Hola, primero que nada quisiera agradecer por el aporte de esta fuente, soy estudiante y como a muchos de nosotros nos hace falta una fuente así. Dicho lo anterior quisiera pedir ayuda pues ya tengo días armando la fuente pero no tengo buenos resultados. Leí cada uno de los comentarios de este post desde el primero hasta el anterior al mío. 
Les comento mi problema, realice el circuito en una tarjeta de pruebas exactamente tal cual se encuentra en el esquema, no sustituí nada excepto las resistencias de potencia las de 0.25 por dos de 0.1 en serie de 5W y las de 0.22 de iguel forma dos de 0.1 en serie, al probarlo tenia buena regulación pero al probar el corto no protegía y mucho menos me daba corriente lo mas que pude es conectarle una carga de 15 ohms con voltaje de 5v y se mantenía pero al subirle a 6 o mas el voltaje se cae. Bueno dando vueltas, analizando y revisando un poco el circuito no encontré fallo alguno, decidí entonces probar con otros transistores y un darlington como decían en algunos comentarios anteriores. Mis cambios fueron los siguientes:
1.-los BC327 los cambie por TIP42
2.-El BD242 por un TIP125

bueno al probarlo ya tengo funcionando la protección pero la corriente sigue igual, el voltaje cae a 3 0 2 V si le demando mas de 0.3 A. Ya revise todas las conexiones pero sigue igual todo no se que mas mover para que pueda tener corriente a la salida. Otro detalle que quisiera mencionar es que tengo un transformador de 120V a 16V utilizo un doblador de voltaje para subirlo a 45 mas o menos de corriente directa pero bueno no se si ese sea el problema digamos que a 16V me da 10A supongo que doblando el voltaje me da la mitad eso quiero creer. Pero bueno ojala me puedan ayudar con ese problema. Muchas gracias


----------



## dark089

hola tupolev tengo un transformador de 18.3v (ac) me recomendarías este tipo de fuente o me vendría mejor hacer esta fuente astron que me encontré por internet. el transformador me lo regalo un amigo y era de una fuente similar para alimentar radios de banda civil. otra cosa al diagrama le faltan algunas conexiones no se si alguien me pueda echar una mano para tener el diagrama completo.
 saludos


----------



## cariel

Hola buenas noches despues de buscar y leer encontre este hilo de la fuente y mi duda es que tengo un transformador d 24V 3 A y queria saber si iba a funcionar o deberia replantear alguna modificacion de los componenes.


----------



## pandacba

Con 24VAC en onda c ompleta obtendras 32.5 VCC apróximadamente, te convendría otro tipo, por ejemplo armar una con el LM350

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 16, 2018

El LM723 es un excelente CI para fuentes en su configuración básica se puede hacer una fuente de 2 a 32VCC
Pero para quién no tiene mucha experiencia es preferible armar una con el LM350


----------



## cariel

pandacba, gracias por la respuesta, pero viendo el circuito al iniciar el hilo se muestra un transformador de 36VAC x 5A, por eso mi pregunta, no le voy a sacar los 50VCC porque quedó limitado al trafo, pero si menos de 50VCC seguro, o no?


----------



## ricbevi

No puedes sacar lo que no hay por lo que el limite sera el que de tu transformador(siempre que sea menor o igual al sugerido ya que mayor corres el riesgo de quemar por sobre consumo)

Ric.


----------



## pandacba

La fuente fue diseñada para trabajar con  un transformador de 36VAC con lo cual obtienes casi 50Vcc
Todo el circuito esta diseñado en base a esa tensión, que en tu caso no llega hay 14V aproximadamente de diferencia, hay que recalcular todo de nuevo, es como empezar de "0". Tu transformador es de 3A esta esta diseñada para 5A por lo tanto el calculo de sus protecciones esa basado en 5A y no en tres, si tu fuente entra en corto no lo notaría y moriría, lo cual como dije antes obliga a recalcular todo.
Por eso lo que te propuse, el LM350 tiene en su interior una serie de protecciones incorporadas lo cual simplifican el diseño con el mismo y maneja 3A.
Proyectos como estos estan presentados para quien desee hacerlos consiga los materiales necesarios.
Si no tenes de partida un transformador como el que pide, entonces esta fuente no es un proyecto para tí.
Busca otra entre las muchas publicadas que sea de 3A y 32V, las hay transistorizadas, con CI's

El que tiens  profundos y sólidos conocimientos de electrónica si se puede dar el gusto de adaptarla a sus necesidades porque sabe lo que tiene que hacer y en tal caso, no creo que este haciendo ninguna pregunta por aquí..............


----------



## Holas

Hola, buen dìa. Querìa consultar, còmo habrìa que hacer para que la fuente tambièn dè la misma tensiòn y corriente tanto para tensiones positivas, como negativas. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tema ya tratado y contestado muchas veces ! Debes leer todo el tema antes de consultar.

Hacés otra fuente exactamente igual una para positivo y la otra para negativo y conectás sus salidas en serie


----------



## Holas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tema ya tratado y contestado muchas veces ! Debes leer todo el tema antes de consultar.
> 
> Hacés otra fuente exactamente igual una para positivo y la otra para negativo y conectás sus salidas en serie


 
Me parece que lo habìa leìdo de una persona que la hizo para tensiones de +-15v, pero es recomendable conectarlas en serie?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no necesitás fuente doble y sólo necesitás una fuente negativa , a ésta fuente le conectás la salida positiva al chasis y entonces el negativo será -V


----------



## Holas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no necesitás fuente doble y sólo necesitás una fuente negativa , a ésta fuente le conectás la salida positiva al chasis y entonces el negativo será -V


Sì, pero me referìa  para un trransformador con tap central.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , o dos transformadores o alguno al cual se pueda separar el tap central.


----------



## pandacba

Si tenes Tap central  podes poner una fuente entre el positivo y masa y la otra entre masa y el negativo.
Pero no te recomiendo esta fuente para hacer eso


----------



## Holas

pandacba dijo:


> Si tenes Tap central  podes poner una fuente entre el positivo y masa y la otra entre masa y el negativo.
> Pero no te recomiendo esta fuente para hacer eso


Claro, a eso me refería.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si separas el tap central si se puede


----------



## M_Aguirre

hola, buenos días, estaba buscando fuentes de laboratorio para remplazar mi vieja fuente que hice en 3° año de la et 28, y me pareció muy similar a esa, que modificaciones debería realizar para poder utilizarla como una fuente de 0 a 30v dc hasta 3A?.
nose si seguirá el blog activo pero desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## yessong

buen dia mi pregunta es la siguiente, no consigo el potenciometro de 3.3k y la regulacion del voltaje  es  muy gruesa  , hay alguna forma o reforma 
para ponerle un ajuste fino? desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

yessong dijo:


> buen dia mi pregunta es la siguiente, no consigo el potenciometro de 3.3k y la regulacion del voltaje  es  muy gruesa  , hay alguna forma o reforma
> para ponerle un ajuste fino? desde ya gracias




Potenciómetro multi-vuelta


----------



## yessong

gracias fogonazo


----------



## iltongdr

Amigos, para continuar o hacer ajustes, me gustaría conocer a alguien en este circuito. Gracias.

Amigos, para continuar ou fazer ajustes, gostaria de conhecer alguem neste circuito. obrigada


----------



## Kodiak456

Buenos días,
¿Alguien tiene archivos Gerber para esta fuente de alimentación?
gracias


----------



## yessong

buena necesito saber si puedo reemplazar los bc327 por BD140 en el circuito limitador de corriente, lei mas adelante que sugerian ese modelo desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

yessong dijo:


> buena necesito saber si puedo reemplazar los bc327 por BD140 en el circuito limitador de corriente, lei mas adelante que sugerian ese modelo desde ya gracias


*Si* puedes


----------



## yessong

gracias fogonazo 
estas deacuerdo que pruebe con los bd140 son faciles de reconocer los pines y los bc327 segun el fabricante solo consigo genericos y 
ya que solo me corta el sistema a maximo o cuando se queman los de salida
te cuento que utilizo 4 tip35c con sus respectivas resistencias de .22
desde ya gracias y disculpa la consulta


----------



## mahdi

اتاق نشیمن سلام ، تنظیم ولتاژ مدار به درستی کار نمی کند ، ولتاژ خیلی زیاد است ، من نمی توانم آن را پایین بیاورم 
</s> avkanî چراغ اتصال کوتاه روشن است ولتاژ 2 است ، دکمه تنظیم مجدد را فشار دهید ولتاژ تغییر نمی کند اما حفاظت از اتصال کوتاه کار می کند
</s>avkanî Lo he hecho una vez hasta ahora, pero el segundo no tiene problemas de voltaje, por favor ayúdame a obtener dos circuitos para que pueda tener 100V


----------



## GAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Bueno , luego de que borraran mi comentario sobre la fuente y me mandaran a leer las 48 paginas sobre esta seccion de la fuente ;  en conclusion , poco o nada se habla de la fuente , todos hablan de otras fuentes que aparentemente son sus "tareas" y buscan que se las hagan aca sin ni siquiera saber diferencias los pines de un transistor, por lo que he visto solo a uno le salio la fuente , otro la dejo asi con el LED encendido ( problemas mas comun ) ya que no encontro solucion  , aca va mi aporte :
1- La polaridad que muchos mencionan del condensador de 3.3uf es como esta el diagrama , no se invierte , (no tiene efecto alguno en la regulacio de voltaje )
2-La regulacion de voltaje que  me da es de 0.03 v a 60.1 v
3- El bd242a se puede reemplazar por otros como se menconan (yo use el tip42c)
4-Si no te mide el voltaje de zener de 30 v ( te da 11 u otro que obviamente no es ) , no hay problema el funcionamiento es asi , cuando la perilla de voltaje esta en 0v de salida , este zener funciona en 30v   y zenerde 13v cae , y cuando la perilla de voltaje se va  a los 60 es al reves ( he aqui la razon por la que algunos se equivocan y dicen cualquier cosa , dan consejos sin siquiera haber hecho la fuente jajajajaj)
5-En mi caso la regulacion , funciona normalmente , he armado la fuente varias veces y no hay solucion al led , cuando la limitacion de amperaje la pongo al maximo , se enciende mas fuerte el led , y cuando disminuyo la limitacion , se pone opaco (pero se nota encendido)
6-En el tema de probar la corriente que puede proveer , no hagan un corto en los 60vdc o un poco menos (recomendable hagan corto hasta los 10vdc para probar ) ese chiste de creer que era cortocircuitable segun el manual de la fuente , me costo 1 2n3055, la fuente NO ES CORTOCIRCUITABLE . Ademas al probar una carga de 6 ohms a  9 y 3vdc , en el caso de 3vdc , tenia un voltimetro y amperimetro conectado , el voltaje de la fuente se subio a 30vdc y llegue a los 4.47a dc , pero con un sobrecalentamiento tremendo ( salio humo), el tema es que a los 2n3055 no les coloque disipadores ( supongo que por eso se quemaron 1 para la prueba de 3vdc y otro para la prueba de 9vdc , pero no lo creo ya que la temp es hasta 200ºc) y no creo que en 5s haya alcanzado tanto  )
7-En conclusion el circuito original es de 0a 60vdc , 2 AMP maximo ,, y mis problemas han sido el talvez no comprar 2n3055 originales (y como saber si los que te venden son originales o imitacion con el precio de un original) , me comprare esos que son caros (aparentemente originales ) y como un compañero comento probare con un "piloto" de auto a 12vdc , 60w para los 5amp, y los colocare sobre un SEÑOR disipador que ya averigue y es pesado mas o menos esta por los 600 gramos para 3 transistores 2n3055
->Ahora si mi pregunta : en el tema de los disipadores , al colocarlos sobre el aluminio si uso la lamina transparente ( ya no haria contacto con el alumnio , el colector del 2n3055  , entonces no serviria el aluminio ?), por otro lado he considerado ponerlos diretamente con la pasta termica sobre el aluminio , sin la lamina transparente , como es el colector tendria un"+60-0.125*I vdc " en ese punto y talvez el unico problema que abria era chocar con el aluminio algun compenente , el cual iria empernado con pernos de metal a la fuente , por tanto quedaria toda la caja de metal energizada , por tanto tambien es un inconveniente , pero mi pregunta es sobre la lamina transparente , trabaja mas eficiente ? , y se coloca empastando ambos lados de la lamina ?  , gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GAAAAAAAAAAAAA dijo:


> iAdemas al probar una carga de 6 ohms a  9 y 3vdc , en el caso de 3vdc , tenia un voltimetro y amperimetro conectado , el voltaje de la fuente se subio a 30vdc y llegue a los 4.47a dc , pero con un sobrecalentamiento tremendo ( salio humo), *el tema es que a los 2n3055 no les coloque disipadores *( supongo que por eso se quemaron 1 para la prueba de 3vdc y otro para la prueba de 9vdc , pero no lo creo ya que la temp es hasta 200ºc) y no creo que en 5s haya alcanzado tanto  )


Preguntale a google por el SOA.



GAAAAAAAAAAAAA dijo:


> >Ahora si mi pregunta : en el tema de los disipadores , al colocarlos sobre el aluminio si uso la lamina transparente ( ya no haria contacto con el alumnio , el colector del 2n3055  , entonces no serviria el aluminio ?), por otro lado he considerado ponerlos diretamente con la pasta termica sobre el aluminio , sin la lamina transparente , como es el colector tendria un"+60-0.125*I vdc " en ese punto y talvez el unico problema que abria era chocar con el aluminio algun compenente , el cual iria empernado con pernos de metal a la fuente , por tanto quedaria toda la caja de metal energizada , por tanto tambien es un inconveniente , pero mi pregunta es sobre la lamina transparente , trabaja mas eficiente ? , y se coloca empastando ambos lados de la lamina ?  , gracias de antemano


En el foro hay un tema muy extenso sobre el calculo disipadores, incluyendo modelado. Leelo.


----------



## NIKHEL

Habrá algún problema si a esta fuente le conecto un transformador de solo 24VAC a 5 A?


----------



## Fogonazo

NIKHEL dijo:


> Habrá algún problema si a esta fuente le conecto un transformador de solo 24VAC a 5 A?


Ninguno
Solo que *NO *lograrás llegar a la tensión máxima que figura en el título (50V), estimo unos *28V*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que eso ya fué consultado y contestado vaaaariaaas veces


----------



## ayhancan

Por qué el limitador actual no funciona? He comprobado todo, todo funciona, solo el limitador actual no funciona, por favor ayuda gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Existe alguna manera "amigable" de hacer que esta fuente pueda operar de 0 a 95V?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que algún datasheet tiene circuitos para bajo  y otros distintos para alto Voltaje


----------



## peperc

Ratmayor dijo:


> Existe alguna manera "amigable" de hacer que esta fuente pueda operar de 0 a 95V?



2 fuentes, cuando hace falta las pones en serie , y se hacen amigas entre ellas.


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que algún datasheet tiene circuitos para bajo  y otros distintos para alto Voltaje


Estuve buscando el datasheet de cuando existía National Semiconductors y venían varios ejemplos, ahora solo veo el de Texas que de casualidad te dicen que el IC existió alguna vez 



peperc dijo:


> 2 fuentes, cuando hace falta las pones en serie , y se hacen amigas entre ellas.


Nop, el transformador que tengo da exactamente 100VDC, la idea es usarlo en una fuente de machos... La otra opción era diseñar un step-down...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Creo que Linear Technology tiene uno que regula hasta 140V con proteccion contra cortos y demas yerbas....pero no recuerdo como se llama.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui está :


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que Linear Technology tiene uno que regula hasta 140V con proteccion contra cortos y demas yerbas....pero no recuerdo como se llama.


PDF Bro :V


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui está :


Interesante, pero es un regulador lineal, me parece...


----------



## dunelvis

hola amigos, se podrian sustituir los transistores de salida por mosfets?


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que Linear Technology tiene uno que regula hasta 140V con proteccion contra cortos y demas yerbas....pero no recuerdo como se llama.


Lo encontré  https://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/LTC3777.pdf y sí es justo lo que buscaba, gracias Don Dr :V



dunelvis dijo:


> hola amigos, se podrian sustituir los transistores de salida por mosfets?


No, los mosfets en modo lineal calentarían mucho, además de tener unas pérdidas de tensión enormes...


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas. Yo construí una fuente regulada variable que es la que uso en mi taller basada en el LM350K el cual puedes hasta soportar 3 amperios según el datasheet pero quería preguntarles, ¿Es posible usar por ejemplo un C5200 como bypass transistor para estos integrados de regulación de voltaje lineales? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debe ser PNP !


----------



## moonwalker

Gracias Dosmetros. Entonces A1943 que es el complemento. Alguna vez vi una fuente en base a uno de estos transistores pero se tendría que probar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con un NPN se puede hacer pero queda solo variable , pierde lo de estabilizada.

También : Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.

Aquí tenés con NPN y protección


----------



## moonwalker

Perfecto Dosmetros sin embargo quería sólo salir de dudas si se podría usar un A1943 en vez de los TO-3 lineales que se usan siempre como transistores bypass para el aumento de corriente de los reguladores integrados. Fíjate este  circuito 2M y resto del foro: 1.2-36V 5A Adjustable Power Supply with LM317. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhh , si , el encapsulado no tiene mayor importancia !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moonwalker dijo:


> Fíjate este circuito 2M y resto del foro: 1.2-36V 5A Adjustable Power Supply with LM317.


Es lo mismo que está en el foro y que estuvimos dicutiendo hace unos meses. Me parece excesivamente grande el cap de salida de 2200uF y excesivamente chico el filtro de la fuente de 1000uF....suponiendo que quieras los 5A.

*PD:* en funcionamiento a máxima tensión de salida (o cerca de ahí), el pote de 5K se va a poner tibio...pero no agarra fuego, ni bajan los marcianos ni te persigue el corona-virus.


----------



## moonwalker

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es lo mismo que está en el foro y que estuvimos dicutiendo hace unos meses. Me parece excesivamente grande el cap de salida de 2200uF y excesivamente chico el filtro de la fuente de 1000uF....suponiendo que quieras los 5A.
> 
> *PD:* en funcionamiento a máxima tensión de salida (o cerca de ahí), el pote de 5K se va a poner tibio...pero no agarra fuego, ni bajan los marcianos ni te persigue el corona-virus.


Perfecto Dr. Z. Jajaja, no había notado los condensadores del circuito. No he indagado en este circuito mismo que está en el foro. Lo buscaré.


----------



## angelwind

Buenas tardes.
Este semana terminé de armar la fuente que inicia el hilo. utilicé la versión actualizada que tiene el link en el primer post. No me dió mayores problemas salvo la resistencia equivocada en en lay out del PCB (era de 100k y tenía una de 10 k).
La fuente regula bien, pero le reemplacé el pote de 5k por uno multivueltas, ya que era demasiado sensible y variaba mucho en poco recorrido.
En su construcción utilicé casi todos componentes reciclados de otros proyectos (trafo de un ampli a kerosene, reduciendo un poco el devanado del secundario de 50v para reducirlo a 36 v, transistores 2n3055 comprados en 1975, cuando armé mi primer amplificador de potencia (100w), disipadores de ese ampli, etc...)
Saludos


----------



## Pitin23

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


Hola, veo que la entrada del transformador es de 220v, ¿Puedo mandar hacer el transformador  110v in-60v out ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Pitin23 dijo:


> Hola, veo que la entrada del transformador es de 220v, ¿Puedo mandar hacer el transformador  110v in-60v out ?


Mientras que respetes la *tensión y corriente se salida* no hay inconveniente


----------



## Spaceboy77

Hola, estoy interesado en montar esta fuente, he leído todos los post y veo que a muy poca gente le ha funcionado, sobre todo problemas en el circuito de protección de corriente. Mcrven, en el post #501 [Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A sugirió cambiar la parte de protección de corriente, por un esquema que propuso, que según sus palabras puedes ajustar la tensión de salida y después puentear las salidas para limitar la corriente a la que deseas, que realmente lo veo mucho más útil. He eliminado la parte de protección de corriente y e implementado el circuito que propuso Mcrven y adjunto el esquema, creo que es así, o me equivoco en el esquema?
Gracias.

Este es el esquema que puso Mcrven [Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A


----------



## amde76

Buenas, quiero montar esta fuente del post original, me surge la duda si existe alguna forma de limitar la corriente a un voltaje determinado ejemplo 5V a 500 mA o 12V 1A, etc, y entonces conectar la carga q quiero probar, es que si no es cortocircuitable como ajusto esa corriente antes de comezar a usarla? Claro previamente tengo amperimetro y voltimetros conectados ya.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


Buenas, quiero montar esta fuente del post original, me surge la duda si existe alguna forma de limitar la corriente a un voltaje determinado ejemplo 5V a 500 mA o 12V 1A, etc, y entonces conectar la carga q quiero probar, es que si no es cortocircuitable como ajusto esa corriente antes de comezar a usarla? Claro previamente tengo amperimetro y voltimetros conectados ya.


----------



## DJ T3

Spaceboy77 dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en montar esta fuente, he leído todos los post y veo que a muy poca gente le ha funcionado, sobre todo problemas en el circuito de protección de corriente. Mcrven, en el post #501 [Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A sugirió cambiar la parte de protección de corriente, por un esquema que propuso, que según sus palabras puedes ajustar la tensión de salida y después puentear las salidas para limitar la corriente a la que deseas, que realmente lo veo mucho más útil. He eliminado la parte de protección de corriente y e implementado el circuito que propuso Mcrven y adjunto el esquema, creo que es así, o me equivoco en el esquema?
> Gracias.Ver el archivo adjunto 261624
> 
> Este es el esquema que puso Mcrven [Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A


Segun el esquema publicado por @mcrven , asi seria el conexionado. Habria que simular el comportamiento, y lo ideal es realizar bien el Shunt



amde76 dijo:


> Buenas, quiero montar esta fuente del post original, me surge la duda si existe alguna forma de limitar la corriente a un voltaje determinado ejemplo 5V a 500 mA o 12V 1A, etc, y entonces conectar la carga q quiero probar, es que si no es cortocircuitable como ajusto esa corriente antes de comezar a usarla? Claro previamente tengo amperimetro y voltimetros conectados ya.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021
> 
> 
> Buenas, quiero montar esta fuente del post original, me surge la duda si existe alguna forma de limitar la corriente a un voltaje determinado ejemplo 5V a 500 mA o 12V 1A, etc, y entonces conectar la carga q quiero probar, es que si no es cortocircuitable como ajusto esa corriente antes de comezar a usarla? Claro previamente tengo amperimetro y voltimetros conectados ya.


Si el requerimiento es de precision, entonces mejor busca otro metodo, quizas con un selector seteado en esos parametros predefinidos.
Ahora si tiene que ser variable, te sugiero algo digital


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ok, gracias @DJ T3. La duda que tengo yo es en el cable Shunt. @mcrven propone un cable awg #22 y 14.5 cm para unos 2 amperios, yo utilizaré un transformador de 24V 4A, con lo cuál creo que sería un máximo de 3A para no forzar el transformador al límite.
No se podría calcular una resistencia bobinada, o una resistencia bobinada metálica, o incluso con el grosor de la pista PCB, para la limitación de la corriente? Quizás con este tipo de resistencias?
Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

Poderse se puede, muchas fuente utilizan ese tipo de "sensor" de corriente, pero aparte deberias recalcular las resistencias del operacional, o calcular la resistencia del cable necesario y colocar esas medidas de resistencias, pero te aseguro que va a ser del orden de los miliohms


----------



## Spaceboy77

Gracias, la verdad es que me lio y no me claro nada calculando el cable necesario para 3 o 4 amperios.
Por otro lado, leyendo el datasheet del lm723, veo que tiene un limitador propio de corriente. Que diferencia hay, o qué ventajas hay entre un limitador de corriente con un operacional o el limitador del lm723 como en este esquema?
Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Aquí les dejo la tabla (reducida) de cables AWG. En ella se muestra el cable #22 y su correspondiente resistencia medida en longitudes de 100 m. que, para este calibre, resulta ser de 5.6 Ω. Un metro tendrá una R de 0,056 Ω y, un centímetro tendrá 0,00056 Ω. Ahora multiplicamos por 14,5 cm y tendremos que la R correspondiente al Cable SHUNT = a 0,00812 Ω.

Una corriente de 2 A pasando por esa R, nos dará una tensión aproximada a los 0.01624 V ( 16 mV. ).

Para un flujo de 4 A, la tensión resultante será de 0.03248 V ( 32 mV. ).

Se eligió utilizar cable de cobre para evitar el posible calentamiento de las Rs y el costo elevado de los SHUNT calibrados que, en estos casos, no tiene sentido.

La posible disipación del cable con 4 A sería de  W = I² R o 4² * 0.00812 = 0,12992 W, por lo cual, es poco probable que se note calor en el cable SHUNT.

El resto es solo cuestión de ajustar el OpAmp a la deflexión del galvanómetro a utilizar.

Suerte con tu montaje.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ok muchas gracias, me pondré a hacer los cálculos. El amperímetro que voy a utilizar es un voltímetro/amperímetro digital.
Por otro lado, el transformador que voy a utilizar me cuesta 45€, aparte un disipador para los transistores.
Resulta que me venden está fuente de alimentación de radio aficionados por 15€, funcionando. No encuentro mucha información de la fuente más allá de voltaje de salida 13.8V, 3 amperios constantes y 5 amperios intermitentes o de pico y poco más, y mucho menos encontrar el esquema.
Fijándome en esquemas de fuentes similares a ésta veo que el transformador suele ser de 18V, lo que me vendría bien para obtener 24V, tampoco sé si el transformador es con tap central. Por 15€ tendría el transformador y el disipador.
Sabéis si me podría valer? Conocéis ésta fuente?Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

En esas fuentes suelen utilizarse transformadores con tap central y dos diodos rectificadores. La tensión de salida resultante es de, poco más de la de entrada AC, o sea, unos 19 VDC a lo sumo.
Para obtener 25.6 VDC, según cálculos, se debe usar sin el tap central y conectando los extremos del trafo a un puente rectificador.
Luego, claro está, deberás construir el sistema regulador y colocarle los controles necesario más el voltamperímetro que señalste. A propósito de este, te recuerdo que se debe alimentar con fuente separada para que quede aislado galvánicamente. El instrumento deberá quedar ubicado tal como lo he señalado en el diagrama. No debe incidir en absoluto con el funcionamiento de la fuente, ni sus sistemas de regulación. Solo tendrá la función de indicador.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Perfecto gracias. Pero no me refiero a utilizar esa fuente y modificarla, lo único que me interesa es el transformador y el disipador, por ese precio, para construir la fuente de este post, con el limitador de corriente del circuito que tú hicistes.


----------



## mcrven

Spaceboy77 dijo:


> Perfecto gracias. Pero no me refiero a utilizar esa fuente y modificarla, lo único que me interesa es el transformador y el disipador, por ese precio, para construir la fuente de este post, con el limitador de corriente del circuito que tú hicistes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262042



Así lo entendí. Solo te recuerdo que podrías utilizar el gabinete también, debería tener suficiente espacio para alojar todo el conjunto.
Te recuerdo que el multímetro se podría alimentar con una fuente switching, de las que vienen con algún instrumento o teléfono. Te puedes hacer con una por muy poco dinero, o gratis, en alguna chatarra. Sacas la placa de la cajita, la fijas dentro del gabinete con un tornillo y aislador; y conectas la alimentación AC junto con la de la fuente y la tensión de salida, directamente al instrumento, preferiblemente sin conectores.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Si, esa es la idea, si me vienen bien las medidas lo utilizaré, o si no habrá que construir uno.
El multímetro sé que tengo que conectarlo con una fuente aparte, tengo varias por aquí o si no con un lm78xx y su fuente.
Mientras me pondré a calcular los valores del shunt y demás, y diseñar el PCB, por ahora no puedo ir a por la fuente que me venden, aquí estamos confinados sin poder salir del municipio, habrá que esperar.
Gracias.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Hola, aquí en España, los cables se miden por mm2, resulta que el #22 AWG, corresponde a 0,32mm2, no es una medida estándar aquí.
Lo que he hecho es utilizar ésta calculadora de resistencia eléctrica de cables, Calculadora online de la resistencia eléctrica de un cable en función de la temperatura y sección. (herramientasingenieria.com), y utilizar otro grosor de cable y calcularlo. 

Cable de 0,75mm2 tiene una resistencia de 0.024000 ohm/m, 1 cm 0.000240 ohmios, multiplicado por 15cm sería 0,0036 Ohm. Para 3A tenemos 0,0108 V, 11mV.

He calculado las resistencias del operacional, para cuando haya una caída de tensión de 11mV en el cable shunt el operacional corte la corriente. No sé si son los valores correctos, probablemente me haya equivocado. R20 270Ohm y R17 68K.


----------



## DJ T3

Spaceboy77 dijo:


> sería 0,0036 Ohm


Si quieres realizar con resistencias, deberias colocar 9 resistencias en paralelo de 0,033 ohms, te da un valor muuuy cercano. No creo que consigas del valor calculado.

Ya te habia aclarado que;


DJ T3 dijo:


> te aseguro que va a ser del orden de los miliohms


----------



## sebsjata

Y porqué un shunt con resistencia tan baja?, solo son 3A, 5 resistencias de 0.1Ohm a 1w (por la corriente) es suficiente, a 3A disiparían 0.18w, y tiene una caída de tensión de 60mV.
Me parece mejor usar resistencias que un cable de cobre, porque la resistencia por metro del cable dependerá del fabricante, en cambio la resistencia tiene un valor fijo, con una tolerancia pero al estar en paralelo esa tolerancia baja.


----------



## DJ T3

Claro, por eso le habia aclarado sobre el valor de resistencias por sobre el cable.
Lo mejor es recalcular las resistencias del operacional con valores mas acorde, como dice @sebsjata


----------



## mcrven

sebsjata dijo:


> *Y porqué un shunt con resistencia tan baja?*, solo son 3A, 5 resistencias de 0.1Ohm a 1w (por la corriente) es suficiente, a 3A disiparían 0.18w, y tiene una caída de tensión de 60mV.
> Me parece mejor usar resistencias que un cable de cobre, porque* la resistencia por metro del cable dependerá del fabricante*, en cambio la resistencia tiene un valor fijo, con una tolerancia pero al estar en paralelo esa tolerancia baja.


1) Se busca una resistencia baja, a fin de que no disipe potencia y no se altere el valor del SHUNT.
2) La resistencia no depende del fabricante sino de la Resistencia Específica de los materiales, aplicada a sus dimensiones: sección X longitud,

Para los SHUTs se emplean resistencias de conductores metálicos y el cobre no es otra cosa que un conductor metálico y de muy bajo coeficiente térmico, que le permite disipar mucho calor en relación a su masa.

No se está inventando nada con eso. Es un               problema de física simple y llana.

Abran un multimetro y verifiquen la contrucción del SHUNT de 10A y el material empleado.


----------



## switchxxi

mcrven dijo:


> 2) La resistencia no depende del fabricante sino de la Resistencia Específica de los materiales, aplicada a sus dimensiones: sección X longitud,



Hasta que te topas con que el cable no es de cobre sino de aleación o, peor aun, aluminio cobreado para bajar el precio. 



sebsjata dijo:


> la resistencia tiene un valor fijo, con una tolerancia pero al estar en paralelo esa tolerancia baja.



Ojala eso fuera cierto, la tolerancia queda igual a las resistencias, si las mismas son de 1%, por mas que se pongan 10 en paralelo el valor total resultante también sera de 1%.

Es un poco mas complicado pero también se puede usar la del mismo instrumento (Amperímetro/voltímetro de panel que se colocará), trae una "gratis".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

switchxxi dijo:


> Ojala eso fuera cierto, la tolerancia queda igual a las resistencias, si las mismas son de 1%, por mas que se pongan 10 en paralelo el valor total resultante también sera de 1%


Por ahí escribí sobre el análisis estadístico de D. Self sobre las resistencias en serie o paralelo, basado en un estudio sobre lentes ópticos (creo que también puse esa referencia), pero es resumen, si bien la tolerancia de cada resistencia es la misma, si no son seleccionadas por valor y se respeta la distribución estadística de los valores, la tolerancia resultante es la original de las resistencias dividida en la raíz cuadrada de la cantidad puesta en paralelo/serie siempre que sus valores resistivos sean mas o menos los mismos.
Esto es, si la tolerancia de las resistencias es del 10% y pones 4 iguales en paralelo, la tolerancia final podrá ser del 10% pero los valores van estar estadísticamente confinados en una dispersión del 5%.


----------



## J2C

Don Gaus y su campana !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> Don Gaus y su campana !!!


En realidad tambien vale para la distribución uniforme.


----------



## switchxxi

Es cierto, no había tenido en cuenta la distribución probabilística sino solo sus extremos.


----------



## mcrven

switchxxi dijo:


> Hasta que te topas con que el cable no es de cobre sino de aleación o, peor aun, aluminio cobreado para bajar el precio.



Toda referencia que he colocado, aún si no la he especificado, está basada en conductor de cobre, 100% cobre.
Cierto es que se fabrican conductores de otros materiales y aleaciones de ellos: Cobre, Latón, Aluminio, 70% Al + 30% Cu; Cu + Fe; Ni +Cr para resistencias y otros. En todo caso están especificados y también sus características.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 10, 2021



Spaceboy77 dijo:


> *He calculado las resistencias del operaciona*l, para cuando haya una caída de tensión de 11mV en el cable shunt el operacional corte la corriente. No sé si son los valores correctos, probablemente me haya equivocado. R20 270Ohm y R17 68K.



Las resistencias que marcaste en rojo solo sirven para acoplar un poco la impedancia de las entradas. La configuración del OpAmp es la de Comparador. No amplifica, solo cambia de estado cuando la tensión de una entrada es superada por la tensión de la otra.


----------



## dmc

Por si a alguien le interesa, en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/corriente_foro-pdf.184106/ deje un adaptador para medir bajas resistencias con multímetro, pueda que ayude en algo.


----------



## Spaceboy77

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si quieres realizar con resistencias, deberias colocar 9 resistencias en paralelo de 0,033 ohms, te da un valor muuuy cercano. No creo que consigas del valor calculado.


Claro, por eso opté por el cable, por la dificultad de encontrar una resistencia con un valor tan bajo.



mcrven dijo:


> Las resistencias que marcaste en rojo solo sirven para acoplar un poco la impedancia de las entradas. La configuración del OpAmp es la de Comparador. No amplifica, solo cambia de estado cuando la tensión de una entrada es superada por la tensión de la otra.


Eso sí el operacional está como comparador no como amplificador, pero si dejo los valores fijados en tu esquema, resistencia de 1K y 27K, el operacional cambiará de estado cuando haya una caída de tensión en el cable shunt de 16mV, según el cable que yo he calculado, la caída de tensión con 3A es de 11mV, 16mV en este cable sería 4,5A.
Es así? O me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## Spaceboy77

Bueno realmente, en vez de calcular las resistencias de los operacionales y cambiar los valores, creo que es mejor recalcular el cable.
Cable de 0,75mm2, resistencia por cm 0,00024 Ohm, multiplicado por 22cm, 0.0053 Ohm, con 3A tendrá una caída de tensión de 0,016V, tenemos 16mV justo como en el esquema original. Creo que es mejor así.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Bueno aquí está el diseño del PCB, le he añadido dos diodos de protección y un potenciómetro más de control fino para la regulación del voltaje.


----------



## DJ T3

Critica constructiva.
No me gusta la parte de la tension de red (110/220V). Está muy cerca de todo. Mejor seria rotar el transformador 90° hacia la izquierda, y eliminar un poco del plano a masa general alrededor de esos pines y pistas


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ok, tomo nota y me pongo en ello. Gracias.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Aquí está el PCB modificado como me recomendó @DJ T3. 
También le he añadido, es una chorrada pero me parecía curioso añadirlo, un avisador acústico de cortocircuito, o cuando la carga supere la corriente máxima de la fuente.


----------



## sebsjata

otra sugerencia, separa mas el plano de masa, 0.5 o 0.6mm y dile al programa que no deje islas sin conectar al crear el plano de masa.


----------



## Spaceboy77

El plano de masa está a 0,5mm, lo subiré un poco más. El programa no me genera las pistas automáticamente, no es autorute, coloco los componentes y yo voy trazando después las pistas, las islas sin conectar a masa era para no tener que poner puentes, de todos modos le daré una vuelta más. Gracias.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ya lo modifiqué, el plano de masa está ahora a 0.7mm, y he conectado todas las islas que he podido al plano de masa. Creo que así está bien.


----------



## analogico

Spaceboy77 dijo:


> Aquí está el PCB modificado como me recomendó @DJ T3.
> También le he añadido, es una chorrada pero me parecía curioso añadirlo, un avisador acústico de cortocircuito, o cuando la carga supere la corriente máxima de la fuente.Ver el archivo adjunto 262410
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262411


separa lo que se pueda , la pista que va a las bases la puedes bajar, hay suficiente espacio

antes de hacer la placa , imprime en papel y prueba si todo coincide con componentes reales


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ya he separado más las pistas de las bases y algunas más.
Los componentes que no vienen en el programa los hago yo, siempre con el datasheet viendo las medidas, no hago nunca una PCB hasta que no tengo todos los componentes y compruebo las medidas. Pero es cierto, no está de más también imprimir en papel y comprobar. Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Buenas, Spaceboy... Unas sugerencias:

1.-  No ancles el transformador, ni los elementos de potencia a la placa de regulación y protección.

2.-  Las conexiones del transformador pásalas a los circuitos vía cables.

3.-  El sector de potencia: Transistores y Puente de potencia debería tener una PCB únicamente dedicada a ellos.

4.-  Esa PCB debe servir para conectar, vía cables, el puente al transformador, los tres colectores  y el terminal + del puente a los capacitores.

5.-  Los capacitores deben conectarse con cables a la PCB de potencia y anclarse o pegarse al fondo del gabinete, una vez conectados entre sí.

6.-  Las 3 resistencias de 0.22 Ω tampoco deberían estar en la PCB de regulación. Deberían soldarse directamente y a muy corta distancia de la PCB de potencia. Las puntas de salida al terminal positivo de la fuente, pueden unirse con los alhambres de igual longitud y llevarse al borne + de la fuente con un solo conductor, o llevarse hasta el borne con tres conductores individuales de igual longitud.

En todo caso... date una vuelta por este artículo 




__





						Detalles constructivos para fuentes de poder
					

Decidí hacer este breve instructivo con el fin de ilustrar a los iniciados en las artes del ensamblaje de equipos electrónicos, en especial a aquellos que comienzan con cosas de potencia, como fuentes de poder y, con muchos amperios a bordo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



de allí puedes tomar alguna idea más.

Suerte y constancia con tu desarrollo.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Vaya, pues me tocará rehacer toda la PCB, en fin no hay problema, todo sea por hacer una fuente en condiciones. Me he leído el post, y la verdad es que ayuda bastante.

Bueno pongo un ejemplo de como sería, es sólo un ejemplo de las PCB separadas, sólo para hacerme una idea. ¿Puedo poner los condensadores en la misma placa que el Transformador de PCB? ¿O tengo que ponerlos en otra placa aparte también?


----------



## mcrven

Bien... Comprendiste la idea. Ahora, precisemos un poco: El BD242 no es elemento de potencia, por lo tanto, puede permanecer y cabe bien en la placa de regulación.

En cuanto a la parte de POTENCIA... fíjate en la siguiente imagen incluida en el articulo mencionado:






Especialmente el PCB-2. Es una pequeña PCB que lleva única y exclusivamente los transistores de potencia y sus elementos más relacionados: diodos de protección y resistencias de nivelación, las de 0,22 Ω en tu caso.

El resto de la fuente no requiere PCB alguna. Son elementos grandes, se pueden fijar al gabinete y se pueden interconectar con cables de calibre adecuado, según cada caso.
Igual caso para los potenciometros y para los instrumentos.

adelante pues...


----------



## Spaceboy77

Ok, perfecto, entonces me pongo en ello.

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Adelante pues...

He hecho énfasis en la PCB debido a que, no son muy adecuadas para manejar potencias grandes y menos, si el material de base de las mismas es de calibres pequeños del cobre: 17 µm. / 35 µm. es lo que suele conseguirse generalmente en los comercios. Fabrican placas con cobre de 70 µm. y hasta de 150 µm. Pero es muy difícil poderlas conseguir y tienen costos elevados.

En general, las PCBs resultan costosas, por eso he enfatizado en reducir lo más posible.


----------



## ricbevi

Ya que estas solo proponiendo y a fin de meter la cuchara...veo un problema futuro con el tornillo de sujeción del To220 y la pista que va a las bases de los TR de potencia. 
Verifica que realmente tengas espacio si colocas o la cabeza del tornillo o la tuerca y no ponga en corto con dichas pistas.


----------



## Spaceboy77

Bueno, a ver, he separado las placas en dos PCB, una PCB con los componentes de Potencia y otra PCB con los componentes de filtrado, limitador y regulación.
A ver, el Transformador del limitador es un Transformador de PCB, con lo cual para fijarlo en la caja es necesario una placa PCB, al igual que los condensadores, que para fijarlos en la caja sin una PCB lo veo bastante difícil y complicado, se podrían poner como los condensadores de amplificadores que van anclados al chasis con abrazaderas, pero esas abrazaderas son de 30, 35mm y éstos condensadores son de unos 16mm, por eso he decidido poner el Transformador y los condensadores en la misma placa PCB.
No creo que haya ningún problema al tener todos éstos componentes en la misma placa, en la imagen del artículo mencionado por @mcrven Detalles constructivos para fuentes de poder, se divide la fuente de alimentación en dos placas de PCB, y en la PCB-1 se incluye puente de diodos, condensador filtrado, regulación...etc y en la PCB-2 componentes de Potencia.
Las conexiones de la PCB de Potencia a la PCB de Regulación serían todas por cables, al igual que las conexiones hacia la caja, los bornes negativo y positivo de salida, el transformador de alimentación principal, los potenciómetros de regulación, el voltímetro/amperímetro...etc.


----------



## DJ T3

La verdad que sos de los pocos que se toman taaanto trabajo por los consejos dados.
Te felicitititito... La verdad, increible.

No analize bien el PCB por problemas de errores, pero asi como está está excelente.

Yo por mi parte no me molesta en éste caso el transformador en la misma placa, solo lo que mecioné sobre la conexion de red, que muy bien hiciste lo sugerido, y quedó excelente.

Tremendo trabajo te mandaste. Otra vez te felicito y agradezco por tomarte tu tiempo


----------



## amde76

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


Arme la fuente en cuestión pero no logro voltaje a la salida, he revisado todo y aparentemente está correcto, el único detalle es q estoy usando LM723 de 10 pines metálico, es q vivo en cuba y aquí no existen tiendas de electrónica y todo lo armé con piezas recuperadas. Alguna idea de finde revisar pues el BD242 no pone voltaje en el colector. Adjunto imagen de la Fuente, transformador y rectificador con filtro más la etapa de potencia están aparte. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021

Trate que quedara lo mejor q se pueda pues les comenté q todo es hecho manualmente incluyendo el PCB con placas recuperada y raspándole el cobre y cableando las pistas.


----------



## switchxxi

¿ Comprobaste que le llegue alimentación al LM723 ? ¿ Que haya tensión en los colectores de los transistores de salida ? ¿ Que no hay algún componente que, por ser reciclado, este mal ? ¿ Seguir uno por uno y ver que este todo conectado donde debería y con la polaridad correspondiente ? ¿ Que no haya soldaduras frías o que te hayas olvidado de soldar algún pin ? ¿ Alguna pista en corto ?


----------



## amde76

Hola, Tengo tensión en lm723, medí todos los elementos y están bien, cortos no veo ninguno y he revisado varías veces y no veo me falte algún pin por soldar, repasaré todas las soldaduras a ver, un detalle el 723 encapsulado metálico no trae Vz q en el de 14 pines si y en esquema está a tierra, pienso esto no me influya en nada, otro detalle en esquema el capacitor de 3.3 micro está el positivo hacia el potenciometro de ajuste de corriente pero en PCB de Tupolev lo veo polarizado al revés, cual es el correcto?


----------



## switchxxi

Según el datasheet de National dice:

_Note 7: For metal can applications where VZ is required an external 6.2V zener diode should be connected in series with VOUT_

Le di un vistazo por arriba al diagrama, el zener tiene que estar. Si no estuviese el transistor interno jamas conduciría por lo que jamas encendería el BD242 con lo que tampoco lo harán los transistores de paso. (La tensión de emisor, del transistor interno, sería de 30V -a través de la resistencia de 100k en el pin 10 (6 en el encapsulado metálico)- y el LM723 esta alimentado también a 30V por lo que la base jamas podrá superar la tensión de emisor para hacer conducir ese transistor).

Puedo estar errandole porque se me paso otra cosa pero por lo que veo ahí ya hay un problema.


----------



## Spaceboy77

DJ T3 dijo:


> La verdad que sos de los pocos que se toman taaanto trabajo por los consejos dados.
> Te felicitititito... La verdad, increible.
> 
> No analize bien el PCB por problemas de errores, pero asi como está está excelente.
> 
> Yo por mi parte no me molesta en éste caso el transformador en la misma placa, solo lo que mecioné sobre la conexion de red, que muy bien hiciste lo sugerido, y quedó excelente.
> 
> Tremendo trabajo te mandaste. Otra vez te felicito y agradezco por tomarte tu tiempo



Muchas gracias. Los consejos siempre son bienvenidos, y que compartáis vuestros conocimientos para ayudar a los demás es genial, hay que saber aceptar las críticas, ya sean buenas o malas.
Nuevamente muchas gracias y te lo agradezco.


----------



## DJ T3

Para el de cuba con encapsulado metalico, subi fotos del otro lado del PCB, quizas esté mal conectado


----------



## mcrven

amde76 dijo:


> Alguna idea de finde revisar pues el BD242 no pone voltaje en el colector.



Puede ser que te falte ajustar la limitación de corriente. Para probar eso, debes retirar el transistor BC327 (Q1). Este TR solo sirve para cortar la conducción del BD242 (Q2), cuando la corriente supera la limitación fijada. Esta fuente no requiere carga conectada para regular la tensión de salida.
Si la fuente funciona y regula la tensión sin Q1, revisaremos otra cosa.


----------



## amde76

switchxxi dijo:


> Según el datasheet de National dice:
> 
> _Note 7: For metal can applications where VZ is required an external 6.2V zener diode should be connected in series with VOUT_
> 
> Le di un vistazo por arriba al diagrama, el zener tiene que estar. Si no estuviese el transistor interno jamas conduciría por lo que jamas encendería el BD242 con lo que tampoco lo harán los transistores de paso. (La tensión de emisor, del transistor interno, sería de 30V -a través de la resistencia de 100k en el pin 10 (6 en el encapsulado metálico)- y el LM723 esta alimentado también a 30V por lo que la base jamas podrá superar la tensión de emisor para hacer conducir ese transistor).
> 
> Puedo estar errandole porque se me paso otra cosa pero por lo que veo ahí ya hay un problema.


Gracias por su análisis, a la verdad no me había percatado de eso, como mencionaste y vi en el datasheet del LM723 con solo poner el zener de 6.2 al pin Vout comenzó a funcionar todo al instante, la fuente funciona perfecto, sin la sugerencia suya no hubiera dado con el problema al menos tan pronto porque llevaba 3 días revisando pistas o posible mala conexión!!! Ahora comenzaré el ensamblado en el chasis.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 1, 2021



mcrven dijo:


> Puede ser que te falte ajustar la limitación de corriente. Para probar eso, debes retirar el transistor BC327 (Q1). Este TR solo sirve para cortar la conducción del BD242 (Q2), cuando la corriente supera la limitación fijada. Esta fuente no requiere carga conectada para regular la tensión de salida.
> Si la fuente funciona y regula la tensión sin Q1, revisaremos otra cosa.


Gracias a la sugerencia de Switchxxl para el encapsulado metálico hay que poner Vz externo, poniendo un zener 6.2V en serie con Vout, al momento comenzó a regular la fuente sin problemas. Se me olvidaba comentarle que ya había intentado separar la parte de limitación de corriente y seguía el problema. Ahora pasaré a la fase de armar en chasis la fuente, Aqui en Cuba todo es complejo por lo que tengo que ver que encuentro para armarla, dejaré un espacio para voltímetro y amperímetro que no los tengo pero intentaré conseguirlos en un futuro


----------



## mcrven

El diagrama del IC de 14 pines muestra el diodo Zener: Katodo al pin 10 (Output), ánodo al pin 9 VZ.



En la versión Metal Can y, como se ha comentado, no se incluyó el dido Zener, por lo cual no existe el pin VZ.
Como la fuente en cuestión requiere del VZ, este deberá agregarse: Katodo al pin 6 Vout, ánodo al negativo de la fuente GND.

Sé que ya lo colocaste y funcionó. Te anexo esta info a fin de que corrobores.

Saludos...


----------



## amde76

mcrven dijo:


> El diagrama del IC de 14 pines muestra el diodo Zener: Katodo al pin 10 (Output), ánodo al pin 9 VZ.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263277
> 
> En la versión Metal Can y, como se ha comentado, no se incluyó el dido Zener, por lo cual no existe el pin VZ.
> Como la fuente en cuestión requiere del VZ, este deberá agregarse: Katodo al pin 6 Vout, ánodo al negativo de la fuente GND.
> 
> Sé que ya lo colocaste y funcionó. Te anexo esta info a fin de que corrobores.
> 
> Saludos...


Exacto, solo fue poner dicho zener como planteas y la fuente perfectamente comenzó a regular todo.


----------



## mcrven

Y gracias a switchxxi que se dio cuenta del detalle. Esos µA 723 Metal Case, sí los vi en uno que otro aparato, pero nunca los utilicé. Sí el de 14 pines, de distintos fabricantes y hasta el L146 de SGS (ST actual) que es de alto voltaje (60 V).

Pues... en hora buena y que todo te haya funcionado bien. A disfrutarla...


----------



## amde76

El transformador q*ue* pienso usar lo saqu*é* de una caja registradora Casio TE3000*u,* el cual en el secundario tiene 35V pero no se la corriente q*ue* pueda dar pues no encuentro información, el puente de diodos q*ue* trae es un RBV-410 y a la salida ya rectificada veo un fusible de 4 A, no encuentro el datasheet de este rectificador, creen q*ue* este transformador de 5 A o est*ué* cerca? Adjunto imágenes del mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Menos fotos y mas buscador:





						Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores
					

Buenas! En este ultimo tiempo ne he encontrado con varios posts que preguntan cosas como: tengo un transformador de X voltios, como puedo saber que corriente entrega? o algunas de sus variantes.  Voy a tratar de explicarles ahora el método que yo uso para averiguar estas cosas, y que requiere...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## mcrven

Trata de medir la sección central del núcleo. Es la parte que queda dentro de la bobina, aunque sea aproximadamente.


----------



## analogico

amde76 dijo:


> El transformador q pienso usar lo saque de una caja registradora Casio  TE3000 el cual en el secundario tiene 35V pero no se la corriente q pueda dar pues no encuentro información, el puente de diodos q trae es un RBV-410 y a la salida ya rectificada veo un fusible de 4A, no encuentro el datasheet de este rectificador, creen q este transformador de 5A o este cerca? Adjunto imágenes del mismo.


rvr410  
4 amperes





						RBV410 Datasheet | Galaxy Semi-Conductor - Datasheetspdf.com
					

RBV410 BRIDGE RECTIFIERS datasheet pdf provided by Datasheetspdf.com Datasheet pdf Search for RBV410.



					datasheetspdf.com


----------



## amde76

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Menos fotos y mas buscador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores
> 
> 
> Buenas! En este ultimo tiempo ne he encontrado con varios posts que preguntan cosas como: tengo un transformador de X voltios, como puedo saber que corriente entrega? o algunas de sus variantes.  Voy a tratar de explicarles ahora el método que yo uso para averiguar estas cosas, y que requiere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Disculpe por las fotos, el tema es que el transformador como se puede apreciar es bien complicado sacar sus medidas pues esta bastante hermetico, si logro sacarlas aplico las formulas correspondientes, mas bien publique por si alguien habia trabajado esas fuentes de las cajas registradoras Casio TE3000 y tenia idea del mismo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021



analogico dijo:


> rvr410
> 4 amperes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBV410 Datasheet | Galaxy Semi-Conductor - Datasheetspdf.com
> 
> 
> RBV410 BRIDGE RECTIFIERS datasheet pdf provided by Datasheetspdf.com Datasheet pdf Search for RBV410.
> 
> 
> 
> datasheetspdf.com


Gracias, ye vi el datasheet,


----------



## DOSMETROS

mcrven dijo:


> Trata de medir la sección central del núcleo. Es la parte que queda dentro de la bobina, aunque sea aproximadamente.


 
Sino mides una pierna y multiplicas por dos !


----------



## amde76

mcrven dijo:


> Trata de medir la sección central del núcleo. Es la parte que queda dentro de la bobina, aunque sea aproximadamente.


Deja ver como logro medirla, es que esta bastante hermético, tendré q*ue* medio desarmarlo a ver si llego a medirla, tengo dos transformadores idénticos, veré que puedo medir.


----------



## emilio177

amde76 dijo:


> Deja ver como logro medirla, es que esta bastante hermético, tendré q*ue* medio desarmarlo a ver si llego a medirla, tengo dos transformadores idénticos, veré que puedo medir.


Pero nada de desarmar.. solo mide el largo y lo divides  a 3... luego mide ancho y listo


----------



## switchxxi

Hazle caso a DOSMETROS, hay lugar de sobra para medir. Luego le restas 1 o 2 mm que ocupa la guarda (No se como se llama ).


----------



## mcrven

amde76 dijo:


> Deja ver como logro medirla, es que esta bastante hermético, tendré q*ue* medio desarmarlo a ver si llego a medirla, tengo dos transformadores idénticos, veré que puedo medir.



No, hombre... no vayas a desarmar eso. Una medida de la sección es el espesor del paquete de láminas. La otra y, como te menciona DosMetros, es la cara de un lateral X 2. Es aproximado, nada de precisión micrométrica...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Ahí te agregó algo switchxxi...


----------



## amde76

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sino mides una pierna y multiplicas por dos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

(1.3+1.3) * 5.0 = 13 , luego 13 * 13 = 159 VA , digamos generosamente unos 140 Watts


----------



## amde76

DOSMETROS dijo:


> (1.3+1.3) * 5.0 = 13 , luego 13 * 13 = 159 VA , digamos generosamente unos 140 Watts


Bueno de momento es el único que tengo, lo usare hasta ver si consigo uno mejor, ya se que no debo llevarlo a mas de 3A para evitar se dañe. Me han comentado que usar dos en paralelo pero eso es otro tema que debe cumplir muchas cosas para que sea eficiente y es algo dificil, sino que los una despues de rectificar pero no se hasta que punto sea recomendable desde el punto de vista estabilidad y evitar calentamientos. Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## mcrven

Saquemos cuentas pues...

35VAC * 1.44 = 50.4 VDC sobre el capacitor primario. Salida máxima probable: 46 ~ 48 VDC.

140 W generosamente calculados por DosMetros / 35VAC = 4A probablemente...

Habrá que ponerle un disipador bien generoso, que 140W... calientan de lo lindo, más el calorcito habitual en la isla... ya nos contarás. Esto, claro está si la usas en continuo. Este tipo de fuente, que es pensada para uso en laboratorio, generalmente no se utilizan en forma continuada.

Ah... se me olvidaba... recuerda que utilizandola en continuo y, a plena carga, el transformador capaz que alcance los 90º ~ 120º. Con ese régimen sería bueno utilizar un cooler.


----------



## amde76

mcrven dijo:


> Saquemos cuentas pues...
> 
> 35VAC * 1.44 = 50.4 VDC sobre el capacitor primario. Salida máxima probable: 46 ~ 48 VDC.
> 
> 140 W generosamente calculados por DosMetros / 35VAC = 4A probablemente...
> 
> Habrá que ponerle un disipador bien generoso, que 140W... calientan de lo lindo, más el calorcito habitual en la isla... ya nos contarás. Esto, claro está si la usas en continuo. Este tipo de fuente, que es pensada para uso en laboratorio, generalmente no se utilizan en forma continuada.
> 
> Ah... se me olvidaba... recuerda que utilizandola en continuo y, a plena carga, el transformador capaz que alcance los 90º ~ 120º. Con ese régimen sería bueno utilizar un cooler.


Es como dices, no debe ser en continuo aunque pienso implementar cooler para tratar de enfriar todo lo posible, yo realmente quería 30V Máximo pero este fue el transformador que apareció, como dije aquí todo es recuperado y se pasa bastante trabajo para encontrar algo, no tienen ni idea del tiempo que llevo escogiendo algún esquema que me permitiera encontrar los componentes, estaba tratando de adaptarle el control de corriente con operacionales pero entre ellos que no los encuentro ni los zener la deje tal como su esquema original, hace meses que busco los voltímetro y amperímetro y ni cerca he estado de verlos. Para mi haber construido esta primera parte ha sido una meta y un logro y estoy ansioso por verla ya trabajando en su chasis. Gracias una vez más por el tiempo ocupado de los forista.


----------



## mcrven

Fuente de poder para laboratorio básico
					

Datos técnicos:  Voltaje de entrada: 120VAC @ 50/60 Hz Consumo máximo: 75 VA Voltaje de Salida: 0 ~ 30 VDC variable continuo. Corriente de Salida: 15 mA ~ 2,1 A variable continuo. Lectura simultánea de Voltaje y Corriente de Salida. Dimensiones...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Dale una mirada a ese artículo. Es una fuente muy similar, pero puedes tomar ideas y detalles, en especial en cuanto a instrumentos de lectura (Amperímetro, Voltímetro).
Espero te resulte útil.


----------



## amde76

Ya termine mi fuente y funciona de maravillas, solo me falta conseguir voltímetro y amperímetro para q*ue* esté finalizada. Solo tengo una duda y es que un transistor se calienta mucho más que el otro, ambos tienen su resistencia de compensación y cables del mismo calibre y tamaño así como pasta térmica y comparten un generoso disipador. Solo me queda pensar que las R de 0.22 ohm (ambas idénticas) no sean tan idénticas pero no tengo otra para sustituir. Alguna sugerencia? Quedó la fuente de 0-40 V y 0.2-4.6 A. Usé transistores 2N3055 de uso recuperados de equipos antiguos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , caro don amde76 quizaz los transistores que enpleyaste tengan un Beta un tanto distinto (no son apareados) , una salida es aumentar un poco lo valor resistivo dels resistores de Emisor , tente 0,47 Ohmios , si no hay disponible en las manos ese valor  puedes poner dos resistencias de 0,22 Ohmios en série sin problema algun.
Eso debe mejorar lo apareamento de ganancia.
Verifique tanbien lo acoplamento termico del transistor que si calienta mas , quizaz hay alguna inperfeción entre las "caras" (transistor y dicipador).
Otro punto , demasiada pasta termica aplicada mas obstaculiza que ayuda , pasta termica sirve solamente para preencher las diferenzas de rugosidad que hay entre las caras (transistor y dicipador) , su resistencia termica es menor que la del aire que hay entre las inperfeciones de las dos caras cuando unidas.
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven

Muy acertado lo indicado por Daniel, en especial lo referente al apareamiento. 

*Te sugiero sustituyas el TR que se calienta más y pruebes de nuevo. Puede que debas repetir la prueba hasta lograrlo.*

Esto ha sucedido también con TRs nuevos, debido a que, las tiendas de componentes los compran a granel y, así se los despachan los dealers; con el agravante de que, la clasificación de los componentes que llegan a las tiendas y estos es en general... nunca supera la clase D (Máximo 40% de las especificaciones).
Como has empleado componentes reciclados, tienes mejores probabilidades de que hayan resultado muy similares ya que, los fabricantes seleccionan los componentes y los prueban antes de montarlos en un equipo.

Por lo demás... enhorabuena... disfruta de tu aparato.


----------



## LEOLEO

Spaceboy77 dijo:


> Perfecto gracias. Pero no me refiero a utilizar esa fuente y modificarla, lo único que me interesa es el transformador y el disipador, por ese precio, para construir la fuente de este post, con el limitador de corriente del circuito que tú hicistes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262042


Hola amigos quisiera saber si  se le puede colocar un trafo de aprox. 40 volts en la entrada en vez de 24v como indica el circuito..  que deberia cambiar o corregir o si es demasiada tension para esos componentes?


----------



## switchxxi

LEOLEO dijo:


> Hola amigos quisiera saber si  se le puede colocar un trafo de aprox. 40 volts en la entrada en vez de 24v como indica el circuito..  que deberia cambiar o corregir o si es demasiada tension para esos componentes?


Tan solo relojeé muy pero muy por encima varias paginas al azar y se habla sobre lo que estas preguntando.

Lee el hilo completo.


----------



## LEOLEO

Si estuve leyendo un caso parecido que utilizo uno de 35v. En mi caso seria algo mas pero me sirve como data. Gracias


----------



## emilio177

LEOLEO dijo:


> Hola amigos quisiera saber si  se le puede colocar un trafo de aprox. 40 volts en la entrada en vez de 24v como indica el circuito..  que deberia cambiar o corregir o si es demasiada tension para esos componentes?


Me dices que circuito tienes...  sobre el que quieres ponerle los 40v....  agradecería una foto...


----------



## LEOLEO

Hola estaba pensando tomar de base el circuito que se presenta aqui de Fuente Regulable 0 a 50v pero con un trafo de 40v -3A 
​


----------



## emilio177

LEOLEO dijo:


> Hola estaba pensando tomar de base el circuito que se presenta aqui de Fuente Regulable 0 a 50v pero con un trafo de 40v -3A
> ​


esos 40v   te refieres a la salida alterna de tu transformador¿


----------



## wmairen

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


Saludos electronicos. 
Agradezco quien me pueda aclarar esta duda, estoy trabajando en el montaje de la fuente
[Aporte] Fuente regulable de 0 a 50v 0 a 5A​ y a la vez aprendiendo de electronica sobre la marcha dedicando tiempo al estudio y la practica de la misma.
Se cita en este post que los transistores BC327/BD242A pueden ser sustituidos por TIP141 o similares, mi duda es que estos transistores que se muestran en el centro del diagrama son PNP, afectaria que utilice PNP, esto porque en las tiendas de electronica he observado que cuesta que vendan PNP, si la consulta ya fue respondida mis disculpas ya que apenas voy leyendo por la pagina #11 y si cite incorrectamente el post las mismas disculpas. 
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

Los transistores a instalar deben ser los correspondientes en tipo, potencia y forma, tal como se encuentra indicado en la lista de componentes.
Cualquier cambio requiere estudio de factibilidad y rediseño del circuito, así como del dispositivo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

wmairen dijo:


> muestran en el centro del diagrama son PNP, afectaria que utilice *NPN*, esto porque en las tiendas de electronica he observado que cuesta que vendan PNP,


Si te refieres a cambiar transistores NPN por los PNP que presenta el diagrama, la respuesta es *NO*


----------



## wmairen

Saludos.

Ya estoy por terminar el montaje de dicha fuente:


tupolev dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el esquema de una fuente de alimentación regulable, muy buena. Además adjunto el manual para el correcto montaje del circuito, y el PCB.
> 
> Hay va una foto, es un kit Japones y en breve pasaré la documentación.
> Por la cara del disipador le puse un fan de 8 x 8 (como en el procesador de la Pc) y adiós a la calor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Moderador - Última actualización :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente de Alimentación variable de 0 - 50 v y de 0.5 - 5 Amp.pdf


Saludos nuevamente.

Tengo tres  preguntas:

1. Me podrian explicar la forma en como van conectados los potes como lo muestro en la siguiente imagen, esto porque segun indica la forma de instalacion del pote.. se utiliza una de sus extremos y el central sin embargo no se si es que no estoy comprendiendo correctamente como debo instalarlos ambos.

2. Para las pruebas de alimentacion del circuito, es recomendable usar una lampara en serie esto porque solo agregue un fuse de 1amp para la proteccion inicial de todo el circuto.

3.En la ultima parte del circuito se muestran 3 conexiones que van a tierra, tengo la duda si esas conexiones van a la parte negativa del diagrama o como realizo esas conexiones para que me queden correctamente.

Agradezco cualquier comentario positivo o feedback que se me pueda brindar.


----------



## DJ T3

1) Visto de frente el potenciómetro (el eje hacia a tí), te queda;
- Para el voltaje de salida, pin de la izquierda GND, pin central a la resistencia de 10k, y pin derecho al pin 6 del integrado.
- Para el amperaje, pin izquierdo y central (unidos) a la base del transistor, el pin derecho al capacitor de 3.3uF.

2) Claro, toda vez que se pueda, se usa lámpara en serie.

3) Todas las tomas a tierra van al GND o negativo o masa o 0V, al ser un circuito de solo una polaridad.


----------



## wmairen

DJ T3 dijo:


> 1) Visto de frente el potenciómetro (el eje hacia a tí), te queda;
> - Para el voltaje de salida, pin de la izquierda GND, pin central a la resistencia de 10k, y pin derecho al pin 6 del integrado.
> - Para el amperaje, pin izquierdo y central (unidos) a la base del transistor, el pin derecho al capacitor de 3.3uF.
> 
> 2) Claro, toda vez que se pueda, se usa lámpara en serie.
> 
> 3) Todas las tomas a tierra van al GND o negativo o masa o 0V, al ser un circuito de solo una polaridad.


Muchas gracias te agradezco tu ayuda, vieras que ya monte dicha fuente , sin embargo cuando alimento el circuito no logro quitar el estado en corto al precionar el reset y el pote de voltage no me regula , revise , hice cambios en el protoboard siempre con el mismo resultado.


----------



## switchxxi

wmairen dijo:


> cuando alimento el circuito no logro quitar el estado en corto al precionar el reset



Revisa los transistores BC327 que forman el Flip/flop de la entrada que hace las veces de protección, puede que tengas alguno mal conectado.

¿ Fotos del montaje ?



wmairen dijo:


> hice cambios en el protoboard siempre con el mismo resultado.



¿ Que has medido y que cambios has hecho ?


----------



## DJ T3

wmairen dijo:


> hice cambios en el *protoboard*


.. lee aquí: El ABC de lo que hay y no hacer antes de postear


----------

